# DCL Confessions



## molly mouse

I wore shorts to dinner in the main dining room. 

Whew. That feels good to get off my chest. 

Anyone else?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

molly mouse said:
			
		

> I wore shorts to dinner in the main dining room.
> 
> Whew. That feels good to get off my chest.
> 
> Anyone else?



I carried my own wine, margarita or rum n coke all over the ship in my newly purchased DCL cup to shows or dinner anytime I wanted and never paid a cork fee. Asked for wine glasses and received a kit that included an adorable plastic travel collapsible cork screw with DCL on it. Wine glasses stayed, corkscrew came home. 

Also got a promotional bag rate that you are supposed to get if you buy a certain amount...except she gave us that bag deal without buying ANYTHING else! 

Celebrated our 10th anniversary on board 3 weeks early son we could be together as a family. Mom n dads 45th is in June but we all still celebrated both milestones on cruise!


----------



## everydaymathchick

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I carried my own wine, margarita or rum n coke all over the ship in my newly purchased DCL cup to shows or dinner anytime I wanted and never paid a cork fee. Asked for wine glasses and received a kit that included an adorable plastic travel collapsible cork screw with DCL on it. Wine glasses stayed, corkscrew came home.
> 
> Also got a promotional bag rate that you are supposed to get if you buy a certain amount...except she gave us that bag deal without buying ANYTHING else!
> 
> Celebrated our 10th anniversary on board 3 weeks early son we could be together as a family. Mom n dads 45th is in June but we all still celebrated both milestones on cruise!



I was wondering about wine glasses since I want to carry my own wine on board. Who/where did you ask for glasses?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

everydaymathchick said:
			
		

> I was wondering about wine glasses since I want to carry my own wine on board. Who/where did you ask for glasses?



Room attendant. But I preferred my break free DCL souvenir cup anyway and rarely used them but others did.


----------



## everydaymathchick

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Room attendant. But I preferred my break free DCL souvenir cup anyway and rarely used them but others did.



Thanks!


----------



## MikeAndNick

molly mouse said:


> I wore shorts to dinner in the main dining room.
> 
> Whew. That feels good to get off my chest.
> 
> Anyone else?



We have your name now.  You are no longer allowed on a cruise ship again. 



OK, I give up.. I wore white socks with my dark suit on Formal Night and as soon as I got to my table I pulled off my coat and tie.


----------



## Momma2Jax

I wore slippers with hard soles to dinner in Alaska one night.... I figured they looked like shoes, and I was wearing long pants!


----------



## Robin"D"

On the 1st morning we get room service/ ask for two coffee containers...
Then the rest of the cruise I go and fill them up myself every morning/ grap some creamer & suger.....  aaahhhhhh! 

nothing like a good cup of cup on a Disney ship looking at the ocean or what ever port we are at from our Veranda!!!

OK, I bring my own beer on board as well......

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## ThePicketts

I like this list! Tell more!


----------



## cruisecrasher

We stock up on the big movie sized candy my kids can eat (see allergies) on shore at target for a dollar and bring that to the nightly shows rather than standing there reading ingredients (too much work while I'm on vacation) then paying a bazillion dollars (too cheap to do this when DD will eat one then ask why they don't taste like regular sour patch kids) for the snacks at preludes.


----------



## TinkBell10

My 2 DD's and I have very long, very thick hair.  I asked our room attendant for an extra bottle of shampoo & conditioner the first night.  Every night after that, he brought us 2 to 3 extra sets!  I kept them instead of returning them....love that stuff!


----------



## the_bUg

Lol... this is more my wife than me... when we first visited the rainforest room on our first cruise, she came out in her housecoat and quickly asked under her breath, "should I be wearing a bathing suit"?? 

I explained to her, yes... these are coed, public facilities... She quickly ducked back in to the changeroom! 

We also strongly considered hostnapping our stateroom host. Such a nice guy.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Robin"D" said:
			
		

> On the 1st morning we get room service/ ask for two coffee containers...
> Then the rest of the cruise I go and fill them up myself every morning/ grap some creamer & suger.....  aaahhhhhh!
> 
> nothing like a good cup of cup on a Disney ship looking at the ocean or what ever port we are at from our Veranda!!!
> 
> OK, I bring my own beer on board as well......
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



With Disney unlike other cruise lines, we are allowed to bring our drinks on (not like having to sneak it on in Listerine bottles etc.) so not much of a confessional there. But some people insist you shouldn't bring your own to dinner. Our waiters never said a peep. We passed on the cork fee to their tips instead...


----------



## yajaira74

We ordered coffee, oj and cranberry juice from breakfast room service. We had asked or room attendant to have ice in our room every afternoon. So in the morning we would sick the oj and cranberry juice in the grudge and in the afternoon DH would make screw drivers for himself and cape cods for me. We even ordered sliced limes for my drinks and for the caronas he carried on board. It was like having our own private bar in our room lol. We would make or drinks and take it with us to Evolutions every night


----------



## Moxin

LOL...I've worn shorts to dinner so many times I've lost count.  I think I figured that out on the third cruise, that they really don't care.  I don't do it on Formal night, but any other night, heck yeah!


----------



## Disney Mama

Thanks for this thread! What a way to confess! This is going to be fun!


----------



## MikeAndNick

Disney Mama said:


> Thanks for this thread! What a way to confess! This is going to be fun!



Yes, but it makes me what to confess  
We were running late for our excursion and forgot our camera in the room.  I told my son to "RUN" to the room and get it.  He took off full blast and RAN down the hall to get it so we were not late.


----------



## Steve Dexter

I love this thread.  I was just on the 14 night west bound Panama Canal cruise on the Wonder.  I've been so reluctant to say this, but here goes:  After being on the Dream and Fantasy, I was sort of disappointed in the Wonder, it just seemed small and old.  I love DCL and was on the Wonder years ago, and loved it then.  The good news is, we will be on the Fantasy in January.


----------



## wcw57

I confess I did not wear shorts for dinner...ever!  I don't think putting on pants and a shirt with buttons to be an ordeal. * However*, after sweating through our AP dinner (we were tucked into the rear corner) I confess to having bad thoughts of actually being comfortable in shorts on my next cruise.  I have VERY dull fantasies, huh?


----------



## wendyoconnor

Every day I would put the tube of lotion in my toilet kit so the room attendant would bring more. I ADORE the H2O body butter, sad that its not on the ship anymore.


----------



## Ruthie25

I had the audacity to sit on my husband's knee, in a bar, well after 11 at night. Was then lectured that "don't y'all realise that this is a Disney Cruise"?! Guess that public displays of affection are frowned upon by some, whereas arguements are not!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Ruthie25 said:


> I had the audacity to sit on my husband's knee, in a bar, well after 11 at night. Was then lectured that "don't y'all realise that this is a Disney Cruise"?! Guess that public displays of affection are frowned upon by some, whereas arguements are not!



In an adults bar or family lounge? Cuz if it was the adult area, they can take their comments and shove it?


----------



## amejiajr8

Unless you two were in a middle of a make out session that would make Mickey and Minnie blush. ..I dont see the issue. 1) you are on vacation. ..2) you two were kicking back enjoying the moment like the planning dvds say you can and should do..3) did I mention you are in vacation and enjoying the moment. I cherish those moments with my wife.


----------



## wcw57

where does that person think the "little souvenir" from the old "souvenir ad" came from?


----------



## canadiandisneyfamof4

wcw57 said:


> where does that person think the "little souvenir" from the old "souvenir ad" came from?



Love this


----------



## cruisecrasher

wcw57 said:


> where does that person think the "little souvenir" from the old "souvenir ad" came from?



I know the answer to this Disney trivia question!
The stork brings babies!
As seen in the Disney classic Dumbo.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

My mother didn't wear shoes to the dining room once.

Of course, she's in a wheelchair so she doesn't walk. It was semi-formal night and her dress was so long it covered her feet. Her feet had swollen from the sun and her nice shoes wouldn't fit. She didn't want to wear her big clunky black orthopedic shoes with her pale pink sparkly dress so I just put a pair of light pink socks on her feet, tucked her dress around her feet and we went to dinner.


----------



## jlemieu1

molly mouse said:


> I wore shorts to dinner in the main dining room.
> 
> Whew. That feels good to get off my chest.
> 
> Anyone else?



Me too, I figured that I did Cat. T & Cat. R on my 2 dream cruises I figured I would because we like to relax on our cruises.  Also we had late dining with 4 top with just DW and I.
**redacted -- plead the 5th**


----------



## jjgarv

wendyoconnor said:


> Every day I would put the tube of lotion in my toilet kit so the room attendant would bring more. I ADORE the H2O body butter, sad that its not on the ship anymore.



I, too, must confess to hiding the body butter in an attempt to get more.  Actually, after I nicely asked the room host for some extra, I ended up walking off the ship with a ridiculous supply of body butter.  I missed it on our last Fantasy cruise.  (I'm carefully rationing what I have left.)  

ETA:  I've also worn capri-length pants to Palo.  *hanging head in shame*


----------



## liltink

Ok since we are all "confessing".... I had several banana soft serve ice cream cones...a day. I feel better now that you all know!


----------



## CrawfordMomof2

This is hilarious! Keep the comments coming


----------



## Desi

I only take 3 pair of black pants & rotate them with different shirts for dinners (except formal night)  
and I always hide the h2O products, so the host will leave more.


----------



## TrustMeMom

wendyoconnor said:
			
		

> Every day I would put the tube of lotion in my toilet kit so the room attendant would bring more. I ADORE the H2O body butter, sad that its not on the ship anymore.



What?   Not on the ship?   I had no idea!   Did they replace it with something else?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

TrustMeMom said:


> What?   Not on the ship?   I had no idea!   Did they replace it with something else?



It's body lotion now.


----------



## Plaid Princess

Hubby and I hogged one of the big round pod chairs by the adult pool for most of the sea day on our last Dream cruise. We took turns swimming, getting snacks etc. so we wouldn't lose the chair!


----------



## 2disneycruzrs

Desi said:


> I always hide the h2O products, so the host will leave more.



I'm glad I'm not the only one!  Last cruise, I had to ask my host for more because he didn't re-supply with each service until I asked.  Then I got lots!


----------



## TrustMeMom

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> It's body lotion now.



Thanks.   Ugh.


----------



## twentytoez

wcw57 said:


> I confess I did not wear shorts for dinner...ever!  I don't think putting on pants and a shirt with buttons to be an ordeal.  However, after sweating through our AP dinner (we were tucked into the rear corner) I confess to having bad thoughts of actually being comfortable in shorts on my next cruise.  I have VERY dull fantasies, huh?



It was hot in the dining room?  I have read that it was always cold.


----------



## PizzieDuster

I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave. 

Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!  

And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.

I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)

I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.  

Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.


----------



## Gilland18

I go home with all the H2O+ products I can, too. Plus, I got a BIG cup from the drink station, got ice cream in it and made float out of it - twice.


----------



## m&mfamily

I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.

Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.      [/QUOTE]

I'm sorry, did you say something?


----------



## Snick

Gilland18 said:
			
		

> I go home with all the H2O+ products I can, too. Plus, I got a BIG cup from the drink station, got ice cream in it and made float out of it - twice.



We made floats every.single.day.   I thought we were supposed to!!! LOL.  I could live on ice cream!!


----------



## Snick

PizzieDuster said:
			
		

> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



THAT was hilarious!!!


----------



## PizzieDuster

m&mfamily said:


> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



I'm sorry, did you say something? [/QUOTE]

  I KNEW IT!


----------



## pixiedixie862

Uh oh... This is bad... Okay here goes nothing... Lol at dinner, we took a water bottle full of vodka and asked our waiter for oj and cranberry. With my ninja skills, I would squirt some vodka into our drinks. Well, couple hours passed and we ended up at WaveBands. Husband bought friends and I a shot of patron, well once I took it, I threw up and ran to the rest room. Good thing, we were the only ones there. (Yes, I came back and cleaned it up. It wasn't a lot anyway) now I know, never again will I have patron. Lol


----------



## Davistigers

Ok, it's been 2 years since our last Disney cruise and I'm staring inside our bathroom cupboard and I see 5 bottles of H20 conditioner, 5 bottles of H20 shampoo and only 1 bottle left of body butter. (That my husband knows about. I think I have a few more in my nightstand. Hee hee.)  Thank goodness we cruise on the Wonder 3 weeks from today so we can at least get some of the new body lotion. Oh, body butter, I will miss you! 

And on another note, we're big coffee drinkers and can't stand the DCL onboard coffee. So we take a small mr coffee 2-4 cup coffee maker with us and set it up in our cabin with our Starbucks ground coffee. Each morning is fabulous cause we got our familiar coffee fix (and we always unplug it when we're done).


----------



## disneyfan888

PizzieDuster said:


> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



 Hilarious!

Definitely was paying attention. When I got to this statement my eyes widened in disbelief and then I sighed in relief when you concluded it was a joke. Good one!


----------



## Castillo Mom

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



Too funny!  No one listens to me at home either, especially when I harp about our trips to WDW or cruise.  My family loves Disney, they just don't want to have to hear about it every day for a year or two which is how far in advance I usually book our trips.

Ok. so a confession....let's just say that next time I do the wine pairing at Remy I will remind myself that I don't have to drink every last drop of all 7 or so glasses of wine.  And before anyone makes any assumptions, I was very lady-like and maintained my composure throughout dinner!


----------



## Ginger Renae

I got super dressed up for formal night.  After dinner, I had to kick off my fancy shoes because my feet were beyond swollen, and I wore my old croc flip flops under my formal for the rest of the night.

Can't tell I'm in flip flops here, but I am standing on my tip toes so the front of my dress wasn't on the ground...


----------



## abayaflowers

Ginger Renae said:
			
		

> I got super dressed up for formal night.  After dinner, I had to kick off my fancy shoes because my feet were beyond swollen, and I wore my old croc flip flops under my formal for the rest of the night.
> 
> Can't tell I'm in flip flops here, but I am standing on my tip toes so the front of my dress wasn't on the ground...



Your dress is so gorgeous!


----------



## ThePicketts

m&mfamily said:
			
		

> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



I'm sorry, did you say something? [/QUOTE]

I was going to say that!


----------



## Bunchof0rz

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



Haha!!!!!! Love it. I pictured you tossing it over board.


----------



## omalley1118

Moxin said:


> LOL...I've worn shorts to dinner so many times I've lost count.  I think I figured that out on the third cruise, that they really don't care.  I don't do it on Formal night, but any other night, heck yeah!



Whew...I'm not the only one!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Ginger Renae:

Oh my....I LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress. It is stunning. You truly look amazing


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Castillo Mom said:
			
		

> Too funny!  No one listens to me at home either, especially when I harp about our trips to WDW or cruise.  My family loves Disney, they just don't want to have to hear about it every day for a year or two which is how far in advance I usually book our trips.



This is also my experience! I have all but been banned from mentioning the word cruise by my honey!


----------



## ALMinVA

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> This is also my experience! I have all but been banned from mentioning the word cruise by my honey!



This    Ditto....  I live on these boards soaking up info for our cruise next year...and dh is so tired of me talking only about disney and the cruise he doesnt want to hear it anymore


----------



## Moxin

In between cruises, I use all of the H20 products I take home, but I save the bottles.  Then I take the empties with me, and put them out in place of the full ones each day, putting those in my luggage to take home.


----------



## noahdove

PizzieDuster, I love it!!! I had a belly laugh Thank you and keep these confessions coming...


----------



## fairfax

Moxin said:
			
		

> In between cruises, I use all of the H20 products I take home, but I save the bottles.  Then I take the empties with me, and put them out in place of the full ones each day, putting those in my luggage to take home.



Lol I should try this! Last time I was on the ship we legit ran out of shampoo, I asked the stateroom host for more and he said "It's available in the shop for purchase."

About 6 years ago when my son was still a baby, the last morning of the cruise he knocked all my silverware off the table by accident-- I tried to pick it all up, but when we got home I found a spoon that had fallen into my tote bag *hangs head*


----------



## owensjro

We too hide the H2O products in the hopes that the H2O fairy will leave us more. I love the soap which I have yet to find for sale anywhere. 

After reading the thread about kids running in the hall I have to confess to racing my daughter up stairs on more than one occasion. We do try to make sure the stairs aren't crowded. Sometimes you just have to motivate the kids to get a little exercise!

Although DCL policy is that alcohol brought on board is only consumed in your stateroom I too have gotten wine glasses from the nearest bar and then carried glasses of my own wine to the dining room.

And...worst of all...I encourage my daughter to get pictures with the characters and princesses because deep down inside I want to be the one in the pictures!

Jim


----------



## pfuentes1098

Is it your favorite spoon now? It would be mine, and no one else would be allowed to use it LOL


----------



## fairfax

pfuentes1098 said:
			
		

> Is it your favorite spoon now? It would be mine, and no one else would be allowed to use it LOL



I should put it in a shadow box with a plaque or something


----------



## tink too

Is it wrong that I'm super excited to meet Minnie, Mickey and Donald in their Alaskan outfits this summer?


----------



## sambycat

tink said:


> Is it wrong that I'm super excited to meet Minnie, Mickey and Donald in their Alaskan outfits this summer?



HAHAHAHA!!!! I had zero interest in an Alaskan cruise till I found that out!!!!


----------



## jjgarv

One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.













Just Kidding......


----------



## Fantasiesabound

wcw57 said:


> where does that person think the "little souvenir" from the old "souvenir ad" came from?






My confession: 

I go up and get breakfast to bring back to the room every morning wearing nothing but.....

my nightie! 

(it looks like a swim cover up, but my mussed-up hair might give it away....)

and I nod and wink at the other poor blokes and ladies doing exactly the same as me every morning I am in there. By the end of the cruise we have all become an early morning secret coffee and breakfast scoring society.


----------



## Dug720

owensjro said:


> *
> And...worst of all...I encourage my daughter to get pictures with the characters and princesses because deep down inside I want to be the one in the pictures!*
> 
> Jim



But adults can most definitely get their pictures taken with the characters - even the princesses. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## jetskigrl

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



Oh, we are long lost sisters.  I have a nice collection of DCL cup covers and pens      And I am definitely going to ask about the matches next time.

Bahahaha - on the iron.  



jjgarv said:


> One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Kidding......


      (love it!)

OK, my confession.....
1) I told DH that they were really strict about the shorts in the dining room.  Of course, that only last one cruise until he realized that I was tricking him.  But he still wears pants 

2) I took my water bottle full of rum and coke with me to the pool.  Why let it go to waste sitting in the room  

3) I am the proud owner of a large ziplock bag full of H2O products 

4) Almost all the CMs that know me by name by the end of the cruise work in Merchandising.   Yep, I am in the shops that much.  One I still speak with on facebook.   They are just so nice and helpful!!


----------



## Donathius

*GULP*


I *SOB* wore...slacks(!) with my suit coat on formal night!

Somehow I brought my slacks for semi formal and my suit coat for formal but manages to leAve my suit pants at home. Didn't notice until I went to set my suit out to get it dry cleaned on the ship.


----------



## Hazeleyes536

OH i LOVE this stuff my all time favorite. im on my last bottle of lotion....i have to ask for more Next May when we go and ill have my mom do the same since shes in her own room! 


PrincessShmoo said:


> It's body lotion now.


----------



## *pixie*

jjgarv said:


> One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Kidding......


----------



## tony111

We'd only been on board the Magic 20 minutes and we already had a set of 6 Mickey soft drink glasses stashed ready for home from Topsiders.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I am laughing my head off at these.

Especially the neener neener who posted that they found an open stateroom and stole the diamond plated red pillow! 

And the spoon, I laughed at the head hung in shame. That would also be my favorite spoon! (A scene from Les Mis where Thendiers bosoms' spill open with the silverware stolen from Marius' wedding come to mind!  )

The first day after the sail away party, a tray of drinks was melting so the bar tender offered two for one. Twinkie and I were set! After that, I had a green cup to wander all over the ship, and it had something different from our stash in it every night. It came with me to the show, it came with me to dinner. I don't care if it was low class compared to the wine glasses, it wasn't breakable, it had DCL on it (and clearly we all know how we feel about those waves with mickey ears on it!) and I was happy as a clam. I still get giddy when I drink out of it.. every day. The Carnival one is similar but clear. When I see it, I go "sigh" because my DCL cup isn't clean so I have to use it... and it has the audacity to claim that it is 'officially the best day ever'...


----------



## calismic

Thread Hijack! 

Body Butter Fans; if you have an Ulta nearby, run!  I just visited ours a few days ago and they had an entire shelf of H20 Hydrating Body Butter on clearance for $10!  I've never seen it there before but the sales girl told me they were dropping it due to licensing.  I'm 99% sure its the exact same thing in a non-Disney bottle.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

calismic said:


> Thread Hijack!
> 
> I'm 99% sure its the exact same thing in a non-Disney bottle.



Well then I'm sure it's no good.


----------



## Fantasiesabound

calismic said:


> Thread Hijack!
> 
> Body Butter Fans; if you have an Ulta nearby, run!  I just visited ours a few days ago and they had an entire shelf of H20 Hydrating Body Butter on clearance for $10!  I've never seen it there before but the sales girl told me they were dropping it due to licensing.  I'm 99% sure its the exact same thing in a non-Disney bottle.



 ...running now!!!!


----------



## Momma2Jax

jjgarv said:


> ETA:  I've also worn capri-length pants to Palo.  *hanging head in shame*



Haha I must not have known this was a no-no! I wore slack-type capris with a blouse to palo, and didn't feel out of place. Although it was brunch....does that matter?



PizzieDuster said:


> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.



I literally spit my coffee when I read this, before even seeing that it was a joke!


----------



## Grooovertoo

jjgarv said:


> One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.



That's too funny


----------



## jlemieu1

calismic said:


> Thread Hijack!
> 
> Body Butter Fans; if you have an Ulta nearby, run!  I just visited ours a few days ago and they had an entire shelf of H20 Hydrating Body Butter on clearance for $10!  I've never seen it there before but the sales girl told me they were dropping it due to licensing.  I'm 99% sure its the exact same thing in a non-Disney bottle.



Not the same ...  it is missing the pixie dust  ... Disney secret ...shhhh!


----------



## ThePicketts

jjgarv said:
			
		

> One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.
> 
> Just Kidding......



I knew it!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Momma2Jax said:


> Haha I must not have known this was a no-no! I wore slack-type capris with a blouse to palo, and didn't feel out of place. Although it was brunch....does that matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I literally spit my coffee when I read this, before even seeing that it was a joke!



The Palo dress code does specify "no capris", however many people read the dress code as what's required for dinner.  And the dress for brunch is a bit less formal, for the most part.

That said, capris may or may not be allowed, depending on the maitre'de working the door.  I've seen them admitted, and I've seen them turned away.  

If you bring capris for brunch at Palo, be sure you have a backup, if you need it.


----------



## Jillpie

PrincessShmoo said:


> The Palo dress code does specify "no capris", however many people read the dress code as what's required for dinner.  And the dress for brunch is a bit less formal, for the most part.
> 
> That said, capris may or may not be allowed, depending on the maitre'de working the door.  I've seen them admitted, and I've seen them turned away.
> 
> If you bring capris for brunch at Palo, be sure you have a backup, if you need it.



I was on the Dream last month, and actually called Palo right before our dinner, I asked if capris are acceptable...her response was, yes, just not jean capris.  So there you have it!


----------



## beach baby

Ok...I admit it......I took some sand from Castaway Cay for a souvenir. 
..
..
..wait, there's more...
..
..
I gave small bottles as my FE gift and encouraged 40 other people to do the same thing.


----------



## ALMinVA

I'm not sure I want to confess my "Bad PArent of the Year" incident....but here goes.
After losing my dear mother in law to brain cancer at 63, and 10 months later dear father in law to a heart attack at age 67 - my family decided we needed a lot of Magic.  So we took a much needed vacation and spent a week at WDW followed by a week on the Magic EC in Jan 2011 trip. The week on the cruise we spent with good friends of dh's from the military who had a ds a year older than my dd and they had a dd a year older then my ds.
In AP on the last night (we had late seating), I encouraged my ds 3 1/2 to eat all his pasta and I would buy him the big toy he wanted from the store.  He is not a good eater and every night the servers would bring our friends daughter 2 meals and she would eat like a pro while ds would not eat hardly anything.  So on the last night, I encouraged him - eat all your pasta and you will have the big toy! I can't recall now what the toy was...so ds was so excited. He ate every piece of macaroni.  The server commented how proud he was, we all laughed and cheered him on.....UNTIL.....ds started to vomit.  Projectile vomit..
all the macaroni  all over.  EVERYWHERE.  on his clothes, on me, on his plate, on the table cloth...I was mortified.  The adults hadn't even been served meals yet.  Our friends thought it was so funny.  DS was fine, he just ate too fast.  I felt horrible.  Worse was our luggage was put out and already gone, all we had was our clothes for the next day.  
I scooped him up and headed for the stateroom.  The server followed me wanting to make it right, asking to sent my meal there but I was already racing out.  What happened after I left, I know because our friends took lots of pictures.  Men in suits and helmets came to the table; SPACE MEN they looked like - biohazard suits came to the table to clean up the mess and replace the linens, the dishes and all the silverware.  Then they reset the table and all the food.  Apparently no one from the other tables even flinched.  
DS and I cleaned up, we went straight to the store and bought the toy, and then headed back to the dining room - I could barely look at anyone.  But the servers were so happy to see us, they welcomed ds and quickly brought food out and acted like nothing happened.
The kids still talk about the "Space Man" at dinner.....
And I never use bribes for eating anymore - learned my lesson


----------



## gumbypee

ALMinVA said:


> I'm not sure I want to confess my "Bad PArent of the Year" incident....but here goes.
> After losing my dear mother in law to brain cancer at 63, and 10 months later dear father in law to a heart attack at age 67 - my family decided we needed a lot of Magic.  So we took a much needed vacation and spent a week at WDW followed by a week on the Magic EC in Jan 2011 trip. The week on the cruise we spent with good friends of dh's from the military who had a ds a year older than my dd and they had a dd a year older then my ds.
> In AP on the last night (we had late seating), I encouraged my ds 3 1/2 to eat all his pasta and I would buy him the big toy he wanted from the store.  He is not a good eater and every night the servers would bring our friends daughter 2 meals and she would eat like a pro while ds would not eat hardly anything.  So on the last night, I encouraged him - eat all your pasta and you will have the big toy! I can't recall now what the toy was...so ds was so excited. He ate every piece of macaroni.  The server commented how proud he was, we all laughed and cheered him on.....UNTIL.....ds started to vomit.  Projectile vomit..
> all the macaroni  all over.  EVERYWHERE.  on his clothes, on me, on his plate, on the table cloth...I was mortified.  The adults hadn't even been served meals yet.  Our friends thought it was so funny.  DS was fine, he just ate too fast.  I felt horrible.  Worse was our luggage was put out and already gone, all we had was our clothes for the next day.
> I scooped him up and headed for the stateroom.  The server followed me wanting to make it right, asking to sent my meal there but I was already racing out.  What happened after I left, I know because our friends took lots of pictures.  Men in suits and helmets came to the table; SPACE MEN they looked like - biohazard suits came to the table to clean up the mess and replace the linens, the dishes and all the silverware.  Then they reset the table and all the food.  Apparently no one from the other tables even flinched.
> DS and I cleaned up, we went straight to the store and bought the toy, and then headed back to the dining room - I could barely look at anyone.  But the servers were so happy to see us, they welcomed ds and quickly brought food out and acted like nothing happened.
> The kids still talk about the "Space Man" at dinner.....
> And I never use bribes for eating anymore - learned my lesson



I'm sorry but I'm dying here-lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## noahdove

I have to confess, I brought shells back from CC...I put them in my DGD and DGS's scrapbook that I made for them for a Christmas gift Oops, I do hope there are more shells....


----------



## GoofyTwinDad

Hope people don't find it unacceptable to walk around with my super big-gulp mug and empty unfinished drinks lying around to save money from buying alcoholic drinks.


----------



## ty_n_cy

This is one of my favorite threads.  Ever.

My confession:

On our recent Dream 4 night cruise, I spent the majority of the day at the Conched Out Bar making friends with the bartenders.  When someone would come up and order a drink during the 2 for 1 time period... many times, they wouldn't want the additional drink.

I left the bar slightly... okay, VERY tipsy.  Luckily, by the time I reached the ship, it had worn off.  Until I went to Meridian that night where my wife and I watched Castaway Cay float away while Alex poured us martini after martini.

So... I guess what I'm confessing to is not remembering dinner at all that night.



CY


----------



## jjje

I wore crocs to dinner on formal night and my dress wasn't long enough to hide them.


----------



## disneyfan888

Ginger Renae said:


> I got super dressed up for formal night.  After dinner, I had to kick off my fancy shoes because my feet were beyond swollen, and I wore my old croc flip flops under my formal for the rest of the night.
> 
> Can't tell I'm in flip flops here, but I am standing on my tip toes so the front of my dress wasn't on the ground...



Your dress us stunning!! Where did you get it?? I always have an issue as to where to go to get a dress for formal night. Was looking for something different and this dress is amazing. Do they sell more like this? Very nice!


----------



## NoodlesMom

m&mfamily said:


> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.




This is hilarious!  

My confession-  I went on the Dream in February without my kids.  I lied and told them we were going to Las Vegas.


----------



## cpc430

NoodlesMom said:


> This is hilarious!
> 
> My confession-  I went on the Dream in February without my kids.  I lied and told them we were going to Las Vegas.



This is a good one!! I may have to borrow!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

everydaymathchick said:


> I was wondering about wine glasses since I want to carry my own wine on board. Who/where did you ask for glasses?



I just asked for two glasses at one of the bars and took them back to the cabin.  Just be sure and put them in a cupboard or your cabin steward will take them when they clean your cabin.


----------



## CruiseCrazy44

I must confess shame faced that on my four day cruise on the dream and I didn't see my teens or my six yr old DS from breakfast to dinner pretty much every day, and not once did I feel guilty about it. I did try to go liberate my youngest the first day, but he didn't want to leave, so I went to the quiet cove instead!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

PizzieDuster said:


> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



 sitting here chuckling out loud.  Just too funny.


----------



## PATTERSON PARTY OF 3

ThePicketts said:


> I knew it!



Lol....... I read that thread too!


----------



## dbarker

Hi.  I'm Dbarker.  I, too am a shampoo, conditioner, lotion hoarder.  I, also, hoarded the bathroom amenities provided by DCL.  

However; we had a fertilizer plant explosion in a town near us not too long ago.  I donated ALL of my stash to the victims.  I didn't even look to see what I would be missing.

Now, I have to start all over w/ this next cruise.


----------



## Stinasmom

oh dang, here goes:

1) I've picked up abandonded (and yes, I am sure they were abandonded) souvenir drink cups (like from the sailaway drink of the day cups). I have both the cocktail ones and a coffee mug one (from Alaska cruise). 
BUT -- I don't use them again until I've run them through my dishwasher after getting home. 

2) We always bring our own alcohol onboard... we always bring a glass VERY full to dinner. Although we have been known to buy a bottle also. 
We get glasses from a bar... just ask... Wine or champagne.
I have also brought it to the pool deck in some kind of unbreakable container.

3) We have brought soft sided coolers to fill with ice to keep our "brought onboard" stuff cold. (We have only been on the classic ships so far... no refrigerators). YES, one leaked... water on the floor... We used towels after that, but feel guilty that we may have contributed to the ban.
4) Oops, one of our "over the door" shoe holders did scratch the paint at the door frame top. Dang, think we contributed to the ban of these too. SORRY! (Double guilty!)


----------



## Lauriejl2

I love this thread! I keep looking  and wishing there was a " like " button on most of these! Especially the crocs under the formal dress! Love that!


----------



## MrsB919

Great thread!  I wish I had something to confess...but I'm picking up some good ideas from all of you so I guess my confessions will have to wait until after Sept.


----------



## jczosack

My cousin and I cruised on the Magic in November out of Galveston and left our husbands at home....best cruise ever.... (confession - I didn't feel guilty about it at all). 

Drink Tip - When my husband and I cruised out of NYC last June, we purchased DCL NYC insulated drink cups. I took the cups with us for our girls only cruise. We took the cups to the pool every day and asked our server to have them filled up with our favorite drink, a frozen electric blue lemonade. They would fill them to the top (about a drink and a half) and only charge us for the price of one, it was a great week by the pool and we had the same server every day, by the 2nd day he didn't even have to ask, he would just watch for our cups to empty and then grab them and get them filled up again.....it was a great girls only cruise drinking our way through the Western Caribbean. 

My daughter was working on her 2nd contract as Anne Marie so we were lucky enough to get a great price for both cruises. She's on her 3rd contract right now, cruising the Med. with the Magic.


----------



## ladyj0212

ALMinVA said:


> I'm not sure I want to confess my "Bad PArent of the Year" incident....but here goes.
> After losing my dear mother in law to brain cancer at 63, and 10 months later dear father in law to a heart attack at age 67 - my family decided we needed a lot of Magic.  So we took a much needed vacation and spent a week at WDW followed by a week on the Magic EC in Jan 2011 trip. The week on the cruise we spent with good friends of dh's from the military who had a ds a year older than my dd and they had a dd a year older then my ds.
> In AP on the last night (we had late seating), I encouraged my ds 3 1/2 to eat all his pasta and I would buy him the big toy he wanted from the store.  He is not a good eater and every night the servers would bring our friends daughter 2 meals and she would eat like a pro while ds would not eat hardly anything.  So on the last night, I encouraged him - eat all your pasta and you will have the big toy! I can't recall now what the toy was...so ds was so excited. He ate every piece of macaroni.  The server commented how proud he was, we all laughed and cheered him on.....UNTIL.....ds started to vomit.  Projectile vomit..
> all the macaroni  all over.  EVERYWHERE.  on his clothes, on me, on his plate, on the table cloth...I was mortified.  The adults hadn't even been served meals yet.  Our friends thought it was so funny.  DS was fine, he just ate too fast.  I felt horrible.  Worse was our luggage was put out and already gone, all we had was our clothes for the next day.
> I scooped him up and headed for the stateroom.  The server followed me wanting to make it right, asking to sent my meal there but I was already racing out.  What happened after I left, I know because our friends took lots of pictures.  Men in suits and helmets came to the table; SPACE MEN they looked like - biohazard suits came to the table to clean up the mess and replace the linens, the dishes and all the silverware.  Then they reset the table and all the food.  Apparently no one from the other tables even flinched.
> DS and I cleaned up, we went straight to the store and bought the toy, and then headed back to the dining room - I could barely look at anyone.  But the servers were so happy to see us, they welcomed ds and quickly brought food out and acted like nothing happened.
> The kids still talk about the "Space Man" at dinner.....
> And I never use bribes for eating anymore - learned my lesson





This made me laugh so hard...the spaceman part..hilarious. I too have seen the spacemen. On our first cruise with our daughter, she was two years old and she got sick on the last night in the middle of the night... Guess the boat was rocking too much for her...she threw up all over the sheets...since it was so late and the last night I put the soiled sheets in a ball in the corner on the floor in the room, and cleaned her up and we went to bed.

...the next morning we were ready to disembark and were one of the last ones on the ship and we were downstairs and I forgot my key card-which we need to get off the ship-I ran back up to the room and there was a spaceman cleaning the room and space people steam cleaning the halls on the same floor. The space man in our room in particular had a big red bio hazard bag. Guess he found the soiled sheets. My bad, spaceman...my bad.


----------



## ALMinVA

ladyj0212 said:


> This made me laugh so hard...the spaceman part..hilarious. I too have seen the spacemen. On our first cruise with our daughter, she was two years old and she got sick on the last night in the middle of the night... Guess the boat was rocking too much for her...she threw up all over the sheets...since it was so late and the last night I put the soiled sheets in a ball in the corner on the floor in the room, and cleaned her up and we went to bed.
> 
> ...the next morning we were ready to disembark and were one of the last ones on the ship and we were downstairs and I forgot my key card-which we need to get off the ship-I ran back up to the room and there was a spaceman cleaning the room and space people steam cleaning the halls on the same floor. The space man in our room in particular had a big red bio hazard bag. Guess he found the soiled sheets. My bad, spaceman...my bad.



Oh thank goodness I am not the only one who encountered the astronauts 
In our case; the very crowded animators palette dining room was blessed with the presence of the space men and my poor dh, dd and our good friends (who by the way still remain our friends) had to sit through the space men cleaning up the table while I was back at the stateroom.  My cheeks still turn bright red thinking about the incident and confessing to it.
So let me just apologize to all at late dining on the last night of the Eastern Caribbean Cruise on the Magic the last week of January 2011, I assure you, you were not on the Millennium Falcon, you were indeed on the Magic


----------



## ladyj0212

ALMinVA said:


> I assure you, you were not on the Millennium Falcon, you were indeed on the Magic



Nice.


----------



## PizzieDuster

jczosack said:


> My cousin and I cruised on the Magic in November out of Galveston and left our husbands at home....best cruise ever.... (confession - I didn't feel guilty about it at all).
> 
> Drink Tip - When my husband and I cruised out of NYC last June, we purchased DCL NYC insulated drink cups. I took the cups with us for our girls only cruise. We took the cups to the pool every day and asked our server to have them filled up with our favorite drink, a frozen electric blue lemonade. They would fill them to the top (about a drink and a half) and only charge us for the price of one, it was a great week by the pool and we had the same server every day, by the 2nd day he didn't even have to ask, he would just watch for our cups to empty and then grab them and get them filled up again.....it was a great girls only cruise drinking our way through the Western Caribbean.
> 
> My daughter was working on her 2nd contract as Anne Marie so we were lucky enough to get a great price for both cruises. She's on her 3rd contract right now, cruising the Med. with the Magic.



Aw, I was in heaven reading all about your girls only cruise.    I would love that so much!  

Then it got better that your Anne Marie's mommy!


----------



## Myca

On a recent trip aboard the Magic me and the family decided to catch a mid day movie in the buena vista theatre. I had just made myself an ice cream float when we decided to go to the movie. Well the movie had just started when we arrived so it was completely dark and my eyes had not adjusted and I missed a step. I caught myself and didn't fall but my hand that was holding the float flew up along with the full cup of ice cream and soda. I'm not sure but I don't think anyone saw me as I was walking behind my dh. After we got the extended family settled in to watch the movie I turned to my dh and let him know that I didn't feel like watching the movie after all and we left. As we walked out of the theatre I said I needed to use the restroom first. Dh turns and looks at me and asked "what happened to you?" I replied "nothing, why? It seems I had ice cream all over my head.


----------



## SugarRush

This thread is so funny. Given me some ideas though


----------



## Fantasiesabound

Stinasmom said:


> oh dang, here goes:
> 
> 1) I've picked up abandonded (and yes, I am sure they were abandonded) souvenir drink cups (like from the sailaway drink of the day cups).



 

You just reminded me that not only am I a PJ wearin' Mama to the breakfast buffet but I am also a dumpster diver!!! 

Oh you all will never look at me the same again!!! 

Coming back on board after CC, (and maybe a couple Konk Koolers) I noticed that someone had dumped their soft sided DCL cooler that they sell the large packs of water in, into the trash!!! I was like, SCORE!!!! and grabbed that puppy right out of that trash can!!!! It was totally clean, and I have cleaned it about three thousand times since. It even still had the tags on it! 

It has now become my absolute favorite cooler to bring everywhere! 

We also may have more coconut cups for the kids than we actually bought drinks in......  

The stuff people will throw away... I'm tellin ya!!! 

You all are now going to be checking around trash cans I assure you!!!


----------



## tweis

ALMinVA said:


> I'm not sure I want to confess my "Bad PArent of the Year" incident....but here goes.
> After losing my dear mother in law to brain cancer at 63, and 10 months later dear father in law to a heart attack at age 67 - my family decided we needed a lot of Magic.  So we took a much needed vacation and spent a week at WDW followed by a week on the Magic EC in Jan 2011 trip. The week on the cruise we spent with good friends of dh's from the military who had a ds a year older than my dd and they had a dd a year older then my ds.
> In AP on the last night (we had late seating), I encouraged my ds 3 1/2 to eat all his pasta and I would buy him the big toy he wanted from the store.  He is not a good eater and every night the servers would bring our friends daughter 2 meals and she would eat like a pro while ds would not eat hardly anything.  So on the last night, I encouraged him - eat all your pasta and you will have the big toy! I can't recall now what the toy was...so ds was so excited. He ate every piece of macaroni.  The server commented how proud he was, we all laughed and cheered him on.....UNTIL.....ds started to vomit.  Projectile vomit..
> all the macaroni  all over.  EVERYWHERE.  on his clothes, on me, on his plate, on the table cloth...I was mortified.  The adults hadn't even been served meals yet.  Our friends thought it was so funny.  DS was fine, he just ate too fast.  I felt horrible.  Worse was our luggage was put out and already gone, all we had was our clothes for the next day.
> I scooped him up and headed for the stateroom.  The server followed me wanting to make it right, asking to sent my meal there but I was already racing out.  What happened after I left, I know because our friends took lots of pictures.  Men in suits and helmets came to the table; SPACE MEN they looked like - biohazard suits came to the table to clean up the mess and replace the linens, the dishes and all the silverware.  Then they reset the table and all the food.  Apparently no one from the other tables even flinched.
> DS and I cleaned up, we went straight to the store and bought the toy, and then headed back to the dining room - I could barely look at anyone.  But the servers were so happy to see us, they welcomed ds and quickly brought food out and acted like nothing happened.
> The kids still talk about the "Space Man" at dinner.....
> And I never use bribes for eating anymore - learned my lesson



 Sorry but that is hilarious. So glad DS was ok and had only eaten too fast. The RP was about 2 minutes away from seeing the "space men" last week on my cruise due to some serious sea sickness. But that's another story.


----------



## tweis

m&mfamily said:


> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.



OMG! You had me laughing out loud at the office! The very quiet office.  




jjgarv said:


> One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.




Good one 





noahdove said:


> I have to confess, I brought shells back from CC...I put them in my DGD and DGS's scrapbook that I made for them for a Christmas gift Oops, I do hope there are more shells....



I'm glad someone else confessed to this.....now I will also. I didn't want to put them in our beach bag because I was afraid they would scan it so......I had DH put them in the pockets of his swim shorts. 



NoodlesMom said:


> This is hilarious!
> 
> My confession-  I went on the Dream in February without my kids.  I lied and told them we were going to Las Vegas.



Ahhh....I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one that goes on DCL without their kids. DH and I took a 3 night last week but we didn't tell them we were going anywhere. They weren't home all week so we didn't tell them anything. Ignorance is bliss......


----------



## Fielhol

Hubby went diving on our last cruise and took a stateroom towel with him to the dive site,  in his diving bag. He brought his own flippers, mask etc with us on the trip. When I was unpacking when we got home I found said towel in a side pocket of the bag :/ I was horrified!! Luckily it's just a generic white towel, so it's not expensive. But I always look at it and go ahhhh that came off the Magic


----------



## wcw57

jjje said:


> I wore crocs to dinner on formal night and my dress wasn't long enough to hide them.



crocs with a dress?!?!?!  did they at least have a fashionable rubber heel?


----------



## ranidayz

wcw57 said:


> crocs with a dress?!?!?!  did they at least have a fashionable rubber heel?



Crocs makes some very nice and very comfy heels.


----------



## fairfax

Fantasiesabound said:
			
		

> You just reminded me that not only am I a PJ wearin' Mama to the breakfast buffet but I am also a dumpster diver!!!
> 
> Oh you all will never look at me the same again!!!
> 
> Coming back on board after CC, (and maybe a couple Konk Koolers) I noticed that someone had dumped their soft sided DCL cooler that they sell the large packs of water in, into the trash!!! I was like, SCORE!!!! and grabbed that puppy right out of that trash can!!!! It was totally clean, and I have cleaned it about three thousand times since. It even still had the tags on it!
> 
> It has now become my absolute favorite cooler to bring everywhere!
> 
> We also may have more coconut cups for the kids than we actually bought drinks in......
> 
> The stuff people will throw away... I'm tellin ya!!!
> 
> You all are now going to be checking around trash cans I assure you!!!



Oh man, I do this all the time at Rays baseball games! People leave the nice souvenir cups behind at their seats, and the cute (and sturdy!) plastic bowls shaped like baseball caps w/ the team logo that they serve ice cream in. I have a service for 8 now lol. So embarrassing for my kids as I would collect them on our way out of the Trop. I would have been all over that cooler you found!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

dbarker said:


> Hi.  I'm Dbarker.  I, too am a shampoo, conditioner, lotion hoarder.  I, also, hoarded the bathroom amenities provided by DCL.
> 
> However; we had a fertilizer plant explosion in a town near us not too long ago.  I donated ALL of my stash to the victims.  I didn't even look to see what I would be missing.
> 
> Now, I have to start all over w/ this next cruise.



You are much better than I!!  In our guest bathroom I keep a basket with things we bring back from traveling . . . soap, shampoo, etc, etc. . . our guests have often told us how they use them . . . 

A friend recently started collecting things for homeless in our area, and I asked if she would like a bunch of these to give them. . . 

I was going through all my stash. . . still have some from our first cruise in 2004. . . but I was unable to give away anything Disney!!  I started having heart palpitations just thinking about it . . .


----------



## jetskigrl

Fantasiesabound said:


> You just reminded me that not only am I a PJ wearin' Mama to the breakfast buffet but I am also a dumpster diver!!!
> 
> Oh you all will never look at me the same again!!!
> 
> Coming back on board after CC, (and maybe a couple Konk Koolers) I noticed that someone had dumped their soft sided DCL cooler that they sell the large packs of water in, into the trash!!! I was like, SCORE!!!! and grabbed that puppy right out of that trash can!!!! It was totally clean, and I have cleaned it about three thousand times since. It even still had the tags on it!
> 
> It has now become my absolute favorite cooler to bring everywhere!
> 
> We also may have more coconut cups for the kids than we actually bought drinks in......
> 
> The stuff people will throw away... I'm tellin ya!!!
> 
> You all are now going to be checking around trash cans I assure you!!!



OMG.....that is an awesome find!   

I was stalking the excursion meetups on our MR cruise April 2012 because I wanted one of those coolers so bad.  My Mom had purchased one the year before on the Dream but I didn't (and regretted it).  But they didn't have them on that cruise so I had to wait until we were back on the ship last Sept to finally get one.

Had I only known that I needed to keep an eye on the trash cans instead  

OK..I'm making a mental note to check all trash cans before buying any souvenirs on the Fantasy this month.


----------



## jenifred

Plaid Princess said:


> Hubby and I hogged one of the big round pod chairs by the adult pool for most of the sea day on our last Dream cruise. We took turns swimming, getting snacks etc. so we wouldn't lose the chair!



Totally guilty of the exact same thing.  If I could figure a way to get it off the ship, I'd steal that chair in a heatbeat.


----------



## patches4me

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Room attendant. But I preferred my break free DCL souvenir cup anyway and rarely used them but others did.



You can ask at the bar or your room attendant.  They will give you as many as you want.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

patches4me said:


> You can ask at the bar or your room attendant.  They will give you as many as you want.



Of my precious souvenir cups?!? Say it ain't so! I'd have gotten one in every color?


----------



## MissySprng

dizney-cruiser said:
			
		

> A friend recently started collecting things for homeless in our area, and I asked if she would like a bunch of these to give them. . .
> 
> I was going through all my stash. . . still have some from our first cruise in 2004. . . but I was unable to give away anything Disney!!  I started having heart palpitations just thinking about it . . .



You are joking right? I can't imagine not helping if I could, especially if it hasn't been used in almost 10 years.


----------



## Merryweather89

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I carried my own wine, margarita or rum n coke all over the ship in my newly purchased DCL cup to shows or dinner anytime I wanted and never paid a cork fee. Asked for wine glasses and received a kit that included an adorable plastic travel collapsible cork screw with DCL on it. Wine glasses stayed, corkscrew came home.
> 
> Also got a promotional bag rate that you are supposed to get if you buy a certain amount...except she gave us that bag deal without buying ANYTHING else!
> 
> Celebrated our 10th anniversary on board 3 weeks early son we could be together as a family. Mom n dads 45th is in June but we all still celebrated both milestones on cruise!




My boyfriend and I did that too back in April. We brought sports bottles, split our bottle of wine in half and brought it to the show before dinner. It was nice and really relaxing to have our favorite wine during the show


----------



## Merryweather89

ALMinVA said:


> What happened after I left, I know because our friends took lots of pictures.  Men in suits and helmets came to the table; SPACE MEN they looked like - biohazard suits came to the table to clean up the mess and replace the linens, the dishes and all the silverware.  Then they reset the table and all the food.  Apparently no one from the other tables even flinched.



I've seen the "space men" before. There was a mother/daughter pair at my table at dinner and the girl was SO seasick. I felt so bad for her. The cast members were extremely quick and professional. They moved the other four of us to another table, got us all new beverages/bread/anything we wanted and then quickly removed everything from the table and cleaned. Before we received dessert our former table was like new and set for the next meal. Amazing.


----------



## cruisecrasher

tweis said:


> Ahhh....I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one that goes on DCL without their kids. DH and I took a 3 night last week but we didn't tell them we were going anywhere. They weren't home all week so we didn't tell them anything. Ignorance is bliss......



Goodness, we've been on two without the kids since they were born. Told them where we were. And that it was a special anniversary date. They know we love each other very much and need alone time occasionally. 
And that if they're very good for grandma while we're gone then next time we might take them. So far it's worked.


----------



## WVURunner

At a champagne tasting event, we noticed the table next to us (4 ladies) hadn't touched their last 2 glasses of champagne (8 total glasses!) so after it ended and they left, we ran over to their table like vultures scavenging and drank the leftover champagne!  No shame!


----------



## tweis

cruisecrasher said:


> Goodness, we've been on two without the kids since they were born. Told them where we were. And that it was a special anniversary date. They know we love each other very much and need alone time occasionally.
> And that if they're very good for grandma while we're gone then next time we might take them. So far it's worked.



Glad that works for you 

Our children know we take trips for special occasions however, since they were not home while we were gone  we really saw no reason to tell them we were sailing DCL without them.


----------



## lovefromkatie

I may or may not have spilled a whole glass of ice cold water on my friend in Animators Palette.


----------



## lgcountry

On our last Dream cruise, DH and I were sound asleep 2 hours before DS 14 came "home" from Vibe.  He came in just as I woke up at 2am to go to the bathroom, and we didn't know he wasn't there.

Bad mom!


----------



## cruisecrasher

tweis said:


> Glad that works for you
> 
> Our children know we take trips for special occasions however, since they were not home while we were gone  we really saw no reason to tell them we were sailing DCL without them.



I figure once they're slightly older it'll be harder as they'll realize we could take then with us.


----------



## tweis

cruisecrasher said:


> I figure once they're slightly older it'll be harder as they'll realize we could take then with us.



Yeah, my boys are 10 & 11 and would have been very upset if they had known we were going on the Dream without them. We are a blended family and my son was with his dad and my stepson was with his mom so it worked out to where we didn't have to tell them.


----------



## rentayenta

yajaira74 said:


> We ordered coffee, oj and cranberry juice from breakfast room service. We had asked or room attendant to have ice in our room every afternoon. So in the morning we would sick the oj and cranberry juice in the grudge and in the afternoon DH would make screw drivers for himself and cape cods for me. We even ordered sliced limes for my drinks and for the caronas he carried on board. It was like having our own private bar in our room lol. We would make or drinks and take it with us to Evolutions every night




This is a great idea. 





PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.




  My first thought was this poor poster is going to get hammered for this.  





beach baby said:


> Ok...I admit it......I took some sand from Castaway Cay for a souvenir.
> ..
> ..
> ..wait, there's more...
> ..
> ..
> I gave small bottles as my FE gift and encouraged 40 other people to do the same thing.





Can we not take a little sand? I collect sand from everywhere we go. 



WVURunner said:


> At a champagne tasting event, we noticed the table next to us (4 ladies) hadn't touched their last 2 glasses of champagne (8 total glasses!) so after it ended and they left, we ran over to their table like vultures scavenging and drank the leftover champagne!  No shame!




 Love this.


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Momma2Jax said:


> I wore slippers with hard soles to dinner in Alaska one night.... I figured they looked like shoes, and I was wearing long pants!



That sounds like something I would do.  

I am still waiting to take my 1st cruise but this is a great thread!!!  I'll be sure to post any confessions after my cruise in Sept.


----------



## shmoogrrrl

My husband and I, on our honeymoon, tested out the airborne ability of grapes off of our balcony.  We thought it was so funny that we might have ordered a cheese platter the next night just t experiment a little more.  

Also, Someone sent us am in-room platter than had chocolate covered strawberries, and other various items.  It also had this really cute chocolate Mickey Mouse that stood on its own.  Well, neither of us could bring ourselves to eat him, but he might have also ended up walking the plank our last night. 

*For those that would lecture us about throwing stuff into the ocean, it wasn't many, and it was food.  Mickey might not have gone over if I hadn't maybe had a little too much to drink.


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

jjgarv said:


> One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.
> 
> Just Kidding......



Omg-You are hilarious!!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

MissySprng said:


> You are joking right? I can't imagine not helping if I could, especially if it hasn't been used in almost 10 years.



Yes!  I should have added a . . .


----------



## jetskigrl

tweis said:


> Yeah, my boys are 10 & 11 and would have been very upset if they had known we were going on the Dream without them. We are a blended family and my son was with his dad and my stepson was with his mom so it worked out to where we didn't have to tell them.




DH and I went on one of the Pixar cruises on the Wonder last September without the kids.  They were just starting the school year and we couldn't take them out for a week.  Plus DH and I hadn't had a vacation alone since our honeymoon.  

The kids knew about it.  They weren't happy but they had been on the Wonder for the MR in April and already knew we were booked for the Fantasy this month (so they had plenty of their own vacations).

My confession...I asked my Mom not to bring the kids to see the sailaway (we live near the port so we would often go down just to watch the ship leave on Sundays).   I said it would be too hard on the kids to watch us leaving on a Disney cruise without them.

The truth was it would have been too hard on me to sail away and see them standing there


----------



## GoHabsGo

So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
I was steamed.
I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...


----------



## pfuentes1098

Roflmao!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...



Just so long as you weren't wandering to the restaurant barefoot in pajamas afterwards, we'll forgive you.


----------



## shmoogrrrl

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...



  Sorry to have contributed to your homicidal mania.  Good thing that Chocolate Mickey missed you.


----------



## happygirl2013

We leave on our first Disney Cruise in 4 sleeps.  Reading the confessions were great. Hope the H2O is as good as everyone said.


----------



## jen-n-greg

Here is my confession. I am not normally a rule breaker, but... on disembarkation day, we went to Topsiders for the breakfast buffet and only 1 side was open and they did not have any chocolate croissants ( which is my fave!). And then I spotted them on the side that was closed... I have to admit, I snuck over there and grabbed 2 of them  Whew, I feel better


----------



## MrsB919

shmoogrrrl said:


> My husband and I, on our honeymoon, tested out the airborne ability of grapes off of our balcony.  We thought it was so funny that we might have ordered a cheese platter the next night just t experiment a little more.
> 
> Also, Someone sent us am in-room platter than had chocolate covered strawberries, and other various items.  It also had this really cute chocolate Mickey Mouse that stood on its own.  Well, neither of us could bring ourselves to eat him, but he might have also ended up walking the plank our last night.
> 
> *For those that would lecture us about throwing stuff into the ocean, it wasn't many, and it was food.  Mickey might not have gone over if I hadn't maybe had a little too much to drink.



OMG reading this made me realize I do have something to confess.  

Dh and I went on the Dream for our honeymoon.  We were married at WDW.  I had 2 bouquets.  One for our wedding (which was preserved) and a second one for our bridal portraits at MK & Epcot.  I am very sentimental and can't part with certain things.  I brought the 2nd bouquet on the ship with us because I did not want to leave it behind or throw it out at the resort. 


 
As you see it was displayed in our room.  At the end of the cruise I knew I would have to throw it out or leave it behind.  I became so emotional that I started to cry.  I didn't want to part with it even though it had already started to wilt.  DH suggested we give it a burial at sea.  We stood on our balcony and spoke about our wedding and how perfect it was and at the end DH threw it in the ocean.  I know it's wrong and I feel bad admitting it but at the time it seemed almost poetic.  

I hope a nice fish family came upon it and they used to as food or to decorate their own fishy apartment.


----------



## fantasybound

This is the best thread by far. And while I'm generally a rule follower, I leave on our next Disney cruise in four days and now am having daydreams about hoarding H2O products, wearing flip flops and shorts to dinner, and buying a chocolate Mickey to watch him walk the plank.


----------



## cquick

Steve Dexter said:


> I love this thread.  I was just on the 14 night west bound Panama Canal cruise on the Wonder.  I've been so reluctant to say this, but here goes:  After being on the Dream and Fantasy, I was sort of disappointed in the Wonder, it just seemed small and old.  I love DCL and was on the Wonder years ago, and loved it then.  The good news is, we will be on the Fantasy in January.



We have been on the Dream and the Fantasy a couple of times, and I have to confess, I LOVED being on the Wonder to Hawaii last year....I know the new ships are beautiful, but I still love the Wonder and the Magic.


----------



## cquick

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...



You are joking, right?  An iron? such as one would use to press clothing?   really?


----------



## Luv2Diz

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...


----------



## PizzieDuster

cquick said:


> You are joking, right?  An iron? such as one would use to press clothing?   really?



Yes, GoHabsGo is joking.  She's referring to my post (page 3, post#39).  Just a joke.    Cracked me up GoHabs.

I just joked that I brought an iron and it caught on fire so I threw it overboard.


----------



## Plaid Princess

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...



Wow, I literally just laughed for about 10 minutes there! I love that you incorporated the red pillow under the bed. 5 gold stars!


----------



## mazz1

Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder  

well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list 

so ok i here goes ...... 

i confess

pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing 

so i resorted to underhand tactics 

i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty


----------



## chris31997

mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty


----------



## ALMinVA

mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty




THIS!!!


----------



## VS85

mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty



HA! You go, girl  Love it!


----------



## Kendal

That really doesn't work on all men I can tell you...but it sure does help lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mindy327

I ummm.. 1. Got a DCL logo tattooed on my ancle.  2. go to guest services and load up on DCL pens and luggage tags.


----------



## jjgarv

Kendal said:


> That really doesn't work on all men I can tell you...but it sure does help lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It would work on this man.


----------



## OMD13

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...



I am crying from laughing so hard!


----------



## tweis

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...




EPIC!!


----------



## firsttimemom

noahdove said:


> I have to confess, I brought shells back from CC...I put them in my DGD and DGS's scrapbook that I made for them for a Christmas gift Oops, I do hope there are more shells....



we did this- totally by accident though. DD was probably 6 and brought a little purse with her on CC. She was collecting shells and I told her she'd have to leave them at the end of the day. Turns out she left the purse, too. A nice CM brought it to back to the ship and it was in lost and found. But by that point the ship had sailed. Yes, we probably could have brought them back during subsequent cruises. But we havent...


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

jjgarv said:


> It would work on this man.



It worked pretty well too to help me score a second disney and cruise vacation about 3 weeks after my first disney vacation and cruise... 

What?

I was grateful and excited to both go to Disney again and surprise my parents for their anniversary...

 He even opened a new line of credit so we could go!

(As a funny side point, one morning a week or two after the second trip, we relaxed with coffee and he brought up a bunch of YouTube WDW parades people had posted. I'm not a parade person, but I did fall back in love with the electrical parade, so him bringing up the videos had the same amorous affect actually! It's no wonder he said "Honey! The Disney Cruise Special is on the TV!" and called me downstairs when Destination America started playing it... clever clever man...)


----------



## Moxin

mindy327 said:


> I ummm.. 1. Got a DCL logo tattooed on my ancle.  2. go to guest services and load up on DCL pens and luggage tags.



ROFL...

Ummm, I have the Doubloon (excursion in St Thomas) flag tattooed on my left shoulder!


----------



## wcw57

when it is windy do you flap?


----------



## Moxin

wcw57 said:


> when it is windy do you flap?



Arrrrrr!


----------



## angela1044

wcw57 said:


> when it is windy do you flap?



LOL Awesome!


----------



## jbwork

mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty



I tried this with my wife, but she hates beer, and I don't look good in a dress either. Weird dinner conversation, some threats about no more cruises....


----------



## tweis

jbwork said:


> I tried this with my wife, but she hates beer, and I don't look good in a dress either. Weird dinner conversation, some threats about no more cruises....


----------



## kdeans1010

I wore flip flops to dinner. I tried wearing heels the first two nights (and brunch at Palo), but I had torn some cartilage in my knee a few months before and live in Birks. I hurt, wore flip flops.


----------



## omalley1118

Have now read this start to finish, and I can barely breathe from laughing so hard!!! We go on our third DCL voyage in November, and sadly we have it done any of theses thins...yet. Had no idea we were that boring... I think that this thread may be my guilty pleasure, as I am supposed to be reading for my class...


----------



## Tami0220

I slept with the verandah door open to hear the ocean at night. Very peaceful and relaxing, but a DCL no no. 

My hubby wears a CPAP breathing machine at night and sometimes the straps come loose and it makes noises. I usually ignore it or gently wake him to tell him to tighten it up. Well one night it was really whistling. I waited and waited for him to wake up and correct it. I must have been in a bad mood because finally I wacked him on the chest and rudely and loudly said "you're leaking!"

He tried adjusting the straps, the face mask, the seals everything. It wouldnt stop whistling. Turns out there was a pretty good wind outside and it was whistling through the room.   I felt terrible.....but I still will sleep with that door open, lol


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

These are so funny. "You're leaking!" 

haha...


----------



## omalley1118

Tami0220 said:


> I slept with the verandah door open to hear the ocean at night. Very peaceful and relaxing, but a DCL no no.
> 
> My hubby wears a CPAP breathing machine at night and sometimes the straps come loose and it makes noises. I usually ignore it or gently wake him to tell him to tighten it up. Well one night it was really whistling. I waited and waited for him to wake up and correct it. I must have been in a bad mood because finally I wacked him on the chest and rudely and loudly said "you're leaking!"
> 
> He tried adjusting the straps, the face mask, the seals everything. It wouldnt stop whistling. Turns out there was a pretty good wind outside and it was whistling through the room.   I felt terrible.....but I still will sleep with that door open, lol



Omg! How funny are you??? I would sleep with the doors open in a heartbeat, but I'm quotes sure my 9yo son would somehow end up in the ocean...


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

kdeans1010 said:


> I wore flip flops to dinner. I tried wearing heels the first two nights (and brunch at Palo), but I had torn some cartilage in my knee a few months before and live in Birks. I hurt, wore flip flops.



Not all flip flops are equal. I found some cuties at Kmart that are sparkly and have arch support and super comfy (although I did successfully, I don't recommend MK in them however) but for going around the cruise, they were great, and always looked cute! They have multiple colors but I got myself bright sparkly pink. And even this Tiara & dress wearing stickler felt like wearing flip flops with fancy dress, and they were fine!

It's all in the selection.


----------



## Fantasiesabound

Tami0220 said:


> I slept with the verandah door open to hear the ocean at night. Very peaceful and relaxing, but a DCL no no.
> 
> My hubby wears a CPAP breathing machine at night and sometimes the straps come loose and it makes noises. I usually ignore it or gently wake him to tell him to tighten it up. Well one night it was really whistling. I waited and waited for him to wake up and correct it. I must have been in a bad mood because finally I wacked him on the chest and rudely and loudly said "you're leaking!"
> 
> He tried adjusting the straps, the face mask, the seals everything. It wouldnt stop whistling. Turns out there was a pretty good wind outside and it was whistling through the room.   I felt terrible.....but I still will sleep with that door open, lol




 OMG!!! So Funny!! I have a CPAC too!!! I totally know what you are talking about! 

... I too leave the door open while we're in the cabin... maybe a little.... But I like my AC at night.


----------



## omalley1118

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Not all flip flops are equal. I found some cuties at Kmart that are sparkly and have arch support and super comfy (although I did successfully, I don't recommend MK in them however) but for going around the cruise, they were great, and always looked cute! They have multiple colors but I got myself bright sparkly pink. And even this Tiara & dress wearing stickler felt like wearing flip flops with fancy dress, and they were fine!
> 
> It's all in the selection.



The only thing I wear at WDW is crocs flip flops! I have probably 7 colors of the Athens by Crocs. I wear them everyday that's above 50!!!!


----------



## MrsB919

Tami0220 said:


> I slept with the verandah door open to hear the ocean at night. Very peaceful and relaxing, but a DCL no no.
> 
> My hubby wears a CPAP breathing machine at night and sometimes the straps come loose and it makes noises. I usually ignore it or gently wake him to tell him to tighten it up. Well one night it was really whistling. I waited and waited for him to wake up and correct it. I must have been in a bad mood because finally I wacked him on the chest and rudely and loudly said "you're leaking!"
> 
> He tried adjusting the straps, the face mask, the seals everything. It wouldnt stop whistling. Turns out there was a pretty good wind outside and it was whistling through the room.   I felt terrible.....but I still will sleep with that door open, lol



  That's so funny.  That would be something I would totally do.  The more I read people's confessions I realize the things I did that we weren't supposed to do. Whoops!     I had no idea you couldn't leave the verandah door a lil open.  That was one of my fav things.  Really lulled me to sleep.


----------



## Bonniec

I totally wanna toss grapes off the balcony now.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mk12a

I'm also guilty of bringing a couple of shells home from CC.  And more than a few Twinings tea bags from the drink station have also found their way home with me.


----------



## tawneycarter

This thread is a guilty pleasure I wait to get home each nigh to read the new confessions.


----------



## Snick

mk12a said:
			
		

> I'm also guilty of bringing a couple of shells home from CC.  And more than a few Twinings tea bags from the drink station have also found their way home with me.



You actually FOUND shells on that beach???? I found it so clean!  No shells of any kind!!! Not that I would have brought one home!! LOL

This is a great thread!!


----------



## shmoogrrrl

Bonniec said:


> I totally wanna toss grapes off the balcony now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




Not gonna lie....It was fun.  Mickey was kind of fun too, just for the horrified look on my husband's face.  

We've often discussed whether crackers would be cooler, because they might actually fly a little, but we don't want to be total ocean litterbugs.


----------



## AshAlytwins

TinkBell10 said:
			
		

> My 2 DD's and I have very long, very thick hair.  I asked our room attendant for an extra bottle of shampoo & conditioner the first night.  Every night after that, he brought us 2 to 3 extra sets!  I kept them instead of returning them....love that stuff!



Quilty too...my twin 20 year olds use aoot of product in their hair!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

mk12a said:
			
		

> I'm also guilty of bringing a couple of shells home from CC.  And more than a few Twinings tea bags from the drink station have also found their way home with me.



Shells from CC...peppermint tea bags...tea bags from the spa!!!  Guilty!!!


----------



## mrslaney

jbwork said:


> I tried this with my wife, but she hates beer, and I don't look good in a dress either. Weird dinner conversation, some threats about no more cruises....



This absolutely made my day. Lol!


----------



## NOKA06

This is a GREAT thread!!!! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. You are all giving me some great ideas for our cruise on the Wonder in November.


----------



## Susiesark

I brought a BOX of wine to the dining room to share with my table mates.


----------



## Lreip

Susiesark said:


> I brought a BOX of wine to the dining room to share with my table mates.



Oh man that's a great idea. That's more on the lines of tips for the Budget thread lol


----------



## MaleficentRN

I skipped all the shows. 
And I didn't make lifelong friends with my servers. 
Don't judge.


----------



## MaleficentRN

Susiesark said:


> I brought a BOX of wine to the dining room to share with my table mates.



Do they charge corkage on box wine?? No, really. Do they?


----------



## cruisecrasher

MaleficentRN said:


> I skipped all the shows.
> And I didn't make lifelong friends with my servers.
> Don't judge.



I like my servers...but not like BFFs


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

MaleficentRN said:
			
		

> Do they charge corkage on box wine?? No, really. Do they?



Yes.


----------



## Politzania

I snuck into the Vista Spa changing area just to take a shower with the  lovely Elemis products...  along with enjoying the dry sauna.


----------



## fairfax

MaleficentRN said:
			
		

> I skipped all the shows.
> And I didn't make lifelong friends with my servers.
> Don't judge.



We rarely go to the shows anymore either. I confess that I never much cared for Disney Dreams in particular ::hides::


----------



## fairfax

A few years ago we went on a 3 night cruise on the Wonder the weekend before Halloween. The second night, our stateroom host left us a map for Trick or Treating that evening. My kids had brought their costumes, so we went. We accidentally discovered there was another, separate map for people staying on the other side of the ship with different treat locations. We shamelessly took our kids on that side too, double dipping the treats.


----------



## wcw57

did they give out candy or something healthy and peanut-free?


----------



## mindy327

So while onboard we were going to castaway cay. We ate breakfast and ( I love orange juice) got a cup of juice in one of the buffet cups. the ones that are clear and have Mickey heads in them. pit a lid on it and walked down to the beach with yummy oj in hand. put it in my day bag an forgot it was in there. Low and behold, i came he with a DCL cup from beach blanket buffet.


----------



## plutojudy

fairfax said:


> We rarely go to the shows anymore either. I confess that I never much cared for Disney Dreams in particular ::hides::



Once is enough for all the stage shows.


----------



## MikeAndNick

cruisecrasher said:


> I like my servers...but not like BFFs



Ido not know the names of any of my servers . Or any CM's on any of my cruises


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Susiesark said:


> I brought a BOX of wine to the dining room to share with my table mates.



Hilarious. That's a great confession.

Ever notice how it keeps coming and coming? I keep thinking "The box is done" but nope!


----------



## jjgarv

mindy327 said:


> I ummm.. 1. Got a DCL logo tattooed on my ancle.  2. go to guest services and load up on DCL pens and luggage tags.



Wait...there are luggage tags??


----------



## jjgarv

jjgarv said:


> It would work on this man.



Good to know, hon! I always wanted to try concierge.


----------



## fairfax

wcw57 said:
			
		

> did they give out candy or something healthy and peanut-free?



It was candy--mostly good stuff too


----------



## jetskigrl

MaleficentRN said:


> I skipped all the shows.
> And I didn't make lifelong friends with my servers.
> Don't judge.



Hum...I'm wondering if it is a confession or not that two of my FB friends are previous CMs (one of our servers and one of the merchandise hosts) 



mindy327 said:


> So while onboard we were going to castaway cay. We ate breakfast and ( I love orange juice) got a cup of juice in one of the buffet cups. the ones that are clear and have Mickey heads in them. pit a lid on it and walked down to the beach with yummy oj in hand. put it in my day bag an forgot it was in there. Low and behold, i came he with a DCL cup from beach blanket buffet.



    What I would love to have accidentally slip into my bag are the children's plates at the buffet (the divided ones with the DCL logo around the edges).  I would love to use those for dinner every night     Not for my kids...for ME!   



MikeAndNick said:


> Ido not know the names of any of my servers . Or any CM's on any of my cruises



What I'm afraid to admit (and I think I already did on this thread) is that I remember all our servers names and I good amount of Merchandise Host's names.   But I have some great memories (in the form of Magical Moments certificates) that I have received from them.  And I always go looking in the shops right away when we get on board to see if any of the same ones are there


----------



## com_op_2000

Ok, after reading and  with all of the other confessions I must now add mine:
Having been on 7 DCLs I have done as previous mentioned:
Brought on booze, sometimes lots, used plastic cups to take drinks to the pools and dinner.
Taken a collection of H2O products home - DW does put them in boxes for kids, in Haiti, at Christmas.

New confessions:
Left the ship with more booze, than I brought on.  Won some in drawings, given some as a stateroom gift, and what we purchased on the islands.
Made up a name to give to the announcers as I arrive on the ship to get a laugh out of the CMs standing around clapping.
Was mooned by a passing boat (several people) while in port at PC.

Went on the Magic the very first year of service back in '98. Everyone was checking in but no one was getting in-line, this was back before the boarding numbers. I told DW that at a certain time if no one was going to start the line I would. At that time I went to the head of the line, DW had the video running, and you should see the line form, people running from all over the terminal to get in-line. DW and I were the first people introed on that cruise.
Thank you to all the good people that are running in the terminal, for the continued laughs.

Do NOT splash in the water! - At CC-SB, DW is on a raft about 20 yards out, I take the camera and start walking out to take her picture. I see all the little fishes scatter, look around and see a 2-3 foot Black Tip Shark swimming around. DW is using her hands to move the raft creating small splashes. The shark turns toward her, I tell DW to stop cause I see a shark. What does DW do? She jumps off the raft causing a bigger splash! I have to run to get between her and the shark.


If you are looking for more confessions/shameful secrets from WDW, checkout this link to the Adults and Solos board:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1765130


----------



## PizzieDuster

com_op_2000 said:


> Ok, after reading and  with all of the other confessions I must now add mine:
> Having been on 7 DCLs I have done as previous mentioned:
> Brought on booze, sometimes lots, used plastic cups to take drinks to the pools and dinner.
> Taken a collection of H2O products home - DW does put them in boxes for kids, in Haiti, at Christmas.
> 
> New confessions:
> Left the ship with more booze, than I brought on.  Won some in drawings, given some as a stateroom gift, and what we purchased on the islands.
> Made up a name to give to the announcers as I arrive on the ship to get a laugh out of the CMs standing around clapping.
> Was mooned by a passing boat (several people) while in port at PC.
> 
> Went on the Magic the very first year of service back in '98. Everyone was checking in but no one was getting in-line, this was back before the boarding numbers. I told DW that at a certain time if no one was going to start the line I would. At that time I went to the head of the line, DW had the video running, and you should see the line form, people running from all over the terminal to get in-line. DW and I were the first people introed on that cruise.
> Thank you to all the good people that are running in the terminal, for the continued laughs.
> 
> Do NOT splash in the water! - At CC-SB, DW is on a raft about 20 yards out, I take the camera and start walking out to take her picture. I see all the little fishes scatter, look around and see a 2-3 foot Black Tip Shark swimming around. DW is using her hands to move the raft creating small splashes. The shark turns toward her, I tell DW to stop cause I see a shark. What does DW do? She jumps off the raft causing a bigger splash! I have to run to get between her and the shark.
> 
> 
> If you are looking for more confessions/shameful secrets from WDW, checkout this link to the Adults and Solos board:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1765130



sh, sh, sh, did you say SHARK?


----------



## omalley1118

MikeAndNick said:


> Ido not know the names of any of my servers . Or any CM's on any of my cruises



Cool! I'm not the only one... I have never started a personal relationship with our servers... the shame!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Luv2Diz

com_op_2000 said:


> Do NOT splash in the water! - At CC-SB, DW is on a raft about 20 yards out, I take the camera and start walking out to take her picture. I see all the little fishes scatter, look around and see a 2-3 foot Black Tip Shark swimming around. DW is using her hands to move the raft creating small splashes. The shark turns toward her, I tell DW to stop cause I see a shark. What does DW do? She jumps off the raft causing a bigger splash! I have to run to get between her and the shark.



Both  and  !!


----------



## Dug720

omalley1118 said:


> Cool! I'm not the only one... I have never started a personal relationship with our servers... the shame!!! LOL!!!



Neither did we when we went on the cruise 30 years ago. (Obviously not DCL) He was great and all, but it's not like we exchanged holiday cards or anything. (And we had him for the whole cruise. I guess really the unique thing with DCL is the rotation thing? Because we certainly had the same server for that entire cruise in the same restaurant.)


----------



## omalley1118

com_op_2000 said:


> Ok, after reading and  with all of the other confessions I must now add mine:
> Having been on 7 DCLs I have done as previous mentioned:
> Brought on booze, sometimes lots, used plastic cups to take drinks to the pools and dinner.
> Taken a collection of H2O products home - DW does put them in boxes for kids, in Haiti, at Christmas.
> 
> New confessions:
> Left the ship with more booze, than I brought on.  Won some in drawings, given some as a stateroom gift, and what we purchased on the islands.
> Made up a name to give to the announcers as I arrive on the ship to get a laugh out of the CMs standing around clapping.
> Was mooned by a passing boat (several people) while in port at PC.
> 
> Went on the Magic the very first year of service back in '98. Everyone was checking in but no one was getting in-line, this was back before the boarding numbers. I told DW that at a certain time if no one was going to start the line I would. At that time I went to the head of the line, DW had the video running, and you should see the line form, people running from all over the terminal to get in-line. DW and I were the first people introed on that cruise.
> Thank you to all the good people that are running in the terminal, for the continued laughs.
> 
> Do NOT splash in the water! - At CC-SB, DW is on a raft about 20 yards out, I take the camera and start walking out to take her picture. I see all the little fishes scatter, look around and see a 2-3 foot Black Tip Shark swimming around. DW is using her hands to move the raft creating small splashes. The shark turns toward her, I tell DW to stop cause I see a shark. What does DW do? She jumps off the raft causing a bigger splash! I have to run to get between her and the shark.
> 
> If you are looking for more confessions/shameful secrets from WDW, checkout this link to the Adults and Solos board:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1765130



I wonder if my husband would jump between me and a shark....


----------



## PizzieDuster

omalley1118 said:


> I wonder if my husband would jump between me and a shark....



   It's opposite for me.  Would I even yell to him....(Hmmm $2 mill life ins. policy, hmmm, next year a suite) jk.  Just having fun.


----------



## bethann77

PizzieDuster said:


> It's opposite for me.  Would I even yell to him....(Hmmm $2 mill life ins. policy, hmmm, next year a suite) jk.  Just having fun.



Love it!!


----------



## gotomu212

Two weeks ago on the Transatlantic I went back to my room in the middle of the day, door was open and the host was cleaning the bathroom. I was beat so went in and laid on the bed anyway, host walked into the main room, and OMG THAT'S NOT MY HOST and OM friggin G that isn't my stuff on the dresser. I was in the wrong room!  Accidentally got off the elevator at 7 instead of 6 and just made myself at home on their bed.  As I was rushing out I told the host "this never happened, we will never speak of it again". 

I also was on the elevator when it stopped mid-trip to let more people on. It was a family with two SCREAMING kids (one was flailing and kicking too). I acted like I got confused and hit the door closed button instead of door open one.  My 5 year old was super judge-y on that one and I do admit feeling bad now but they were LOUD and I had 5 more floors to go.


----------



## PizzieDuster

gotomu212 said:


> Two weeks ago on the Transatlantic I went back to my room in the middle of the day, door was open and the host was cleaning the bathroom. I was beat so went in and laid on the bed anyway, host walked into the main room, and OMG THAT'S NOT MY HOST and OM friggin G that isn't my stuff on the dresser. I was in the wrong room!  Accidentally got off the elevator at 7 instead of 6 and just made myself at home on their bed.  As I was rushing out I told the host "this never happened, we will never speak of it again".
> 
> I also was on the elevator when it stopped mid-trip to let more people on. It was a family with two SCREAMING kids (one was flailing and kicking too). I acted like I got confused and hit the door closed button instead of door open one.  My 5 year old was super judge-y on that one and I do admit feeling bad now but they were LOUD and I had 5 more floors to go.



Hee.  On both.  Did you really go into the wrong room?   

I've pulled that elevator trick in Vegas....


----------



## omalley1118

gotomu212 said:


> Two weeks ago on the Transatlantic I went back to my room in the middle of the day, door was open and the host was cleaning the bathroom. I was beat so went in and laid on the bed anyway, host walked into the main room, and OMG THAT'S NOT MY HOST and OM friggin G that isn't my stuff on the dresser. I was in the wrong room!  Accidentally got off the elevator at 7 instead of 6 and just made myself at home on their bed.  As I was rushing out I told the host "this never happened, we will never speak of it again".
> 
> I also was on the elevator when it stopped mid-trip to let more people on. It was a family with two SCREAMING kids (one was flailing and kicking too). I acted like I got confused and hit the door closed button instead of door open one.  My 5 year old was super judge-y on that one and I do admit feeling bad now but they were LOUD and I had 5 more floors to go.



I'm not sure which is funnier... I cannot imagine figuring out you're in the wrong room while lying in the bed...may have just peed myself a little!


----------



## ThePicketts

Ok. Here it goes. 
I don't like Pirate Night. 
I have never been to the cast off celebration. 
I feel better and yet bitterly judged.


----------



## aan1701

ThePicketts said:


> Ok. Here it goes.
> I don't like Pirate Night.
> I have never been to the cast off celebration.
> I feel better and yet bitterly judged.



I am with you in regards to Pirate Night. Time for it to go bye bye. As for sailaway, been there done that but I think its good for first time cruisers. I am usually at the hot tub. Ok as for my confessions. I can't stand Animators Palette. Now I have only been on the classics, but if you know anything about stage lighting you will know how it's done and it's the oldest trick in the book. Simple change from foreground to background lighting. Ho hum. I so think Palo dinner is way, way, way overrated

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## ThePicketts

aan1701 said:
			
		

> I am with you in regards to Pirate Night. Time for it to go bye bye. As for sailaway, been there done that but I think its good for first time cruisers. I am usually at the hot tub. Ok as for my confessions. I can't stand Animators Palette. Now I have only been on the classics, but if you know anything about stage lighting you will know how it's done and it's the oldest trick in the book. Simple change from foreground to background lighting. Ho hum. I so think Palo dinner is way, way, way overrated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



Oh, I could live in ANIMATOR'S PALATE!   PARROT CAY on tge other hand. ....


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

aan1701 said:
			
		

> I am with you in regards to Pirate Night. Time for it to go bye bye. As for sailaway, been there done that but I think its good for first time cruisers. I am usually at the hot tub. Ok as for my confessions. I can't stand Animators Palette. Now I have only been on the classics, but if you know anything about stage lighting you will know how it's done and it's the oldest trick in the book. Simple change from foreground to background lighting. Ho hum. I so think Palo dinner is way, way, way overrated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



Our AP on the Dream was anything but a simple lighting change, and Magic will be getting the Fantasy upgrade which will make it better than that. BIG difference here soon.


----------



## aan1701

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Our AP on the Dream was anything but a simple lighting change, and Magic will be getting the Fantasy upgrade which will make it better than that. BIG difference here soon.



Actually I am not a fan of what I know on the new ships either. I am there to eat. Not to talk to some turtle or draw pictures to be animated. All in all I just don't like it.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## omalley1118

I am not a huge fan of the shows...don't hate me!!! I did enjoy Villains Tonight just because watching my des watch it was priceless. I think I fell asleep in Dreams. I also do not enjoy the MDRs sometimes. I am really a simple food kind of girl. And we have never friended a server on FB... LOL!! I'm sure ill be flamed for any or all of these claims.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

ThePicketts said:


> Ok. Here it goes.
> I don't like Pirate Night.
> I have never been to the cast off celebration.
> I feel better and yet bitterly judged.


 
Okay, you opened a floodgate in me and I'm ready to confess:

We get a verandah on DCL to avoid the whole Sailaway mess on deck and have our own quiet sailaway celebration.

Never seen the Pirate show on Pirate night (don't like crowds) and don't like the Pirate night dining menu either. I'd rather they did away with the whole Pirate thing and replaced it with something - anything - else. 

I'm not a fan of rotational dining - I'd rather just have 1 nicely decorated dining room.


----------



## IrishCowboy

While in port!  It was dark.....


----------



## MrsMork

PrincessTrisha said:


> Okay, you opened a floodgate in me and I'm ready to confess:
> 
> We get a verandah on DCL to avoid the whole Sailaway mess on deck and have our own quiet sailaway celebration.
> 
> Never seen the Pirate show on Pirate night (don't like crowds) and don't like the Pirate night dining menu either. I'd rather they did away with the whole Pirate thing and replaced it with something - anything - else.
> 
> I'm not a fan of rotational dining - I'd rather just have 1 nicely decorated dining room.



Whatever they replaced it with would likely have crowds.


----------



## JnDRader

Exotic Rasul.  Guilty.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

MrsMork said:


> Whatever they replaced it with would likely have crowds.


 
I just don't like Pirates - the movies are okay but I don't see why Pirates have become such "heros". I don't think they are good role models and I don't get what the fuss is about. Although I don't like crowds, I brave crowds for things I do like, pirates isn't one of them.


----------



## Momma2Jax

gotomu212 said:


> Two weeks ago on the Transatlantic I went back to my room in the middle of the day, door was open and the host was cleaning the bathroom. I was beat so went in and laid on the bed anyway, host walked into the main room, and OMG THAT'S NOT MY HOST and OM friggin G that isn't my stuff on the dresser. I was in the wrong room!  Accidentally got off the elevator at 7 instead of 6 and just made myself at home on their bed.  As I was rushing out I told the host "this never happened, we will never speak of it again".
> 
> I also was on the elevator when it stopped mid-trip to let more people on. It was a family with two SCREAMING kids (one was flailing and kicking too). I acted like I got confused and hit the door closed button instead of door open one.  My 5 year old was super judge-y on that one and I do admit feeling bad now but they were LOUD and I had 5 more floors to go.



Hahaha! Love both of these!


----------



## bigvig1130

Got off in Nassau to get a bottle to bring on the boat.  Not normally a drinker, but every once in a while......
DD had previously stayed out late at kids club the night before, so I figured to expect the same this night.
Got what could be considered a whole pizzas worth of slices to prepare for expected munchies to bring down to room.
3/4 of a bottle of Amarula later, DD comes back to room "I'm bored".
Ended up playing ping pong with a healthy buzz at around midnight.  Must have launched 5 or 6 balls off the boat that night.


----------



## disneynme

We were on the Fantasy 2 weeks ago and we were heading out on our excursion. It was supposed to rain, so the CMs were handing out ponchos--the nice Disney Parks ponchos.  It never did rain and we came back to the ship with our brand new ponchos in our bags.  After we went through security to get back on the ship, there were boxes of ponchos by the stairs for guests getting off the ship to take with them.  I may or may not have grabbed another set of ponchos as I passed by.


----------



## Moxin

I have taken your name down and have reported you. Expect the bill in a few days.

Or, send me the poncho's and everything will be taken care of.


----------



## dbarker

IrishCowboy said:


> While in port!  It was dark.....



DH and I are members of this exclusive club also.  But, late "at sea" nights for us.


----------



## Teri1

Ok here is mine. We had the couples choice package at the spa booked during sail away and we chose to go with robes only.  After our CM opened the window so we could have an open view and put the aromatherapy stuff in the hot tub, she left us alone to get in. My DH gets in first, then my turn as the ship begins to move, I drop my robe step up and in the tub with DH grinning. I ask him why he is smiling and turn to see what he is pointing at and see all these men waving their white hand towels or handkerchiefs as we sail by(back when they were working on the new building at Port Canaveral). He said you just mooned those guys. I sunk way down in the tub. DH loves telling this story.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

In January 2011 we cruised with another couple. We got boarding pass #2. I kept mine for my scrapbook and walked on with them.


----------



## MrsB919

Teri1 said:


> Ok here is mine. We had the couples choice package at the spa booked during sail away and we chose to go with robes only.  After our CM opened the window so we could have an open view and put the aromatherapy stuff in the hot tub, she left us alone to get in. My DH gets in first, then my turn as the ship begins to move, I drop my robe step up and in the tub with DH grinning. I ask him why he is smiling and turn to see what he is pointing at and see all these men waving their white hand towels or handkerchiefs as we sail by(back when they were working on the new building at Port Canaveral). He said you just mooned those guys. I sunk way down in the tub. DH loves telling this story.


----------



## mtgdisney

When we booked there were only rooms that slept 3 and we have 4 in our family. Our friends and us linked our rooms together and they put my daughter's name on their room. 

We took the laundry bag because it's so darn cute and our friends got charged for it. They got it taken off their bill because the "didn't" take it. I never use it, I just look at it.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

mtgdisney said:


> When we booked there were only rooms that slept 3 and we have 4 in our family. Our friends and us linked our rooms together and they put my daughter's name on their room.
> 
> We took the laundry bag because it's so darn cute and our friends got charged for it. They got it taken off their bill because the "didn't" take it. I never use it, I just look at it.



Tsk tsk!


----------



## omalley1118

I'm not a great fan of pirate night either...thought I was the only one!


----------



## bats

Pirate night menu for veggies .. Awful and not changed since 2008!!!!

We don't go to pirates now, just mooch about for a while .. But for a first timer, it's a must!!


----------



## JKSWonder

Teri1 said:


> Ok here is mine. We had the couples choice package at the spa booked during sail away and we chose to go with robes only.  After our CM opened the window so we could have an open view and put the aromatherapy stuff in the hot tub, she left us alone to get in. My DH gets in first, then my turn as the ship begins to move, I drop my robe step up and in the tub with DH grinning. I ask him why he is smiling and turn to see what he is pointing at and see all these men waving their white hand towels or handkerchiefs as we sail by(back when they were working on the new building at Port Canaveral). He said you just mooned those guys. I sunk way down in the tub. DH loves telling this story.





On our first cruise, I packed lots of different seasickness meds because I didn't know how my family would do.  Although some were a bit queasy that first night, after that everyone was fine and no need for them.

Fast forward to the last night.  It's the middle of the night, we are speeding back to Port Canaveral, the ship is rocking mightily and my husband is sick as a dog.  He stumbles out of the bathroom and begs for the seasickness meds I was so good about packing.  It is at this point I confess:  I had packed ALL of them in the luggage that had been taken away earlier that night.


----------



## mazz1

mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty





jjgarv said:


> It would work on this man.


 well lets hope your mrs is reading this thread 



jbwork said:


> I tried this with my wife, but she hates beer, and I don't look good in a dress either. Weird dinner conversation, some threats about no more cruises....



aww honey you shouldn't have tried so hard i'm sure the dress looked lovely and all  but us women appreciate the little things dont ya know like putting the loo seat down now n then and putting away the dishes if my husband was looking for the way to my heart he would only have to leave that bathroom a little cleaner and maybe buy me a box of chocs and i'd be putty too, better luck next time ?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

JKSWonder said:


> On our first cruise, I packed lots of different seasickness meds because I didn't know how my family would do.  Although some were a bit queasy that first night, after that everyone was fine and no need for them.
> 
> Fast forward to the last night.  It's the middle of the night, we are speeding back to Port Canaveral, the ship is rocking mightily and my husband is sick as a dog.  He stumbles out of the bathroom and begs for the seasickness meds I was so good about packing.  It is at this point I confess:  I had packed ALL of them in the luggage that had been taken away earlier that night.



 Ironic...


----------



## JKSWonder

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Ironic...



I know!  I felt awful.

On every cruise since I keep all the meds (Bonine, Advil, Benadryl, etc.) all in one small bag that NEVER gets packed with all the other stuff.


----------



## g3pak

Our first cruise ever- DCL or any other line- is this fall.  I hope to join the veranda club, although as private and modest as my wife is, the best I can hope for is a sea day, at night, at probably 3 a.m. when everyone else should be in their rooms asleep.  I will probably also have to construct some kind of temporary enclosure with multiple layers that will prevent anyone seeing us from a neighboring veranda with binoculars, night vision, or infra-red.  It will also have to prevent pictures taken by spy satellites.  

Come to think of it, forget it.  Joining the club isn't worth all of that trouble.


----------



## mtgdisney

molly mouse said:


> I wore shorts to dinner in the main dining room.
> 
> Whew. That feels good to get off my chest.
> 
> Anyone else?





mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty



Love


----------



## cruisecrasher

g3pak said:


> Our first cruise ever- DCL or any other line- is this fall.  I hope to join the veranda club, although as private and modest as my wife is, the best I can hope for is a sea day, at night, at probably 3 a.m. when everyone else should be in their rooms asleep.  I will probably also have to construct some kind of temporary enclosure with multiple layers that will prevent anyone seeing us from a neighboring veranda with binoculars, night vision, or infra-red.  It will also have to prevent pictures taken by spy satellites.
> 
> Come to think of it, forget it.  Joining the club isn't worth all of that trouble.



I was under impression there were security cameras monitoring all along the sides of the ship.


----------



## dclwonderprincess

There are cameras, you could see the one pointed right at my veranda in may.


----------



## cruisecrasher

dclwonderprincess said:


> There are cameras, you could see the one pointed right at my veranda in may.



Yeah. That won't be happening. Ever.


----------



## erinfarber

bats said:


> Pirate night menu for veggies .. Awful and not changed since 2008!!!!
> 
> We don't go to pirates now, just mooch about for a while .. But for a first timer, it's a must!!



I agree. I am also a vegetarian, actually I am supposedly a pescetarian, because I do eat fish, but no meat. pirate night menu does not appeal to most cruisers that choose not to eat meat. But I love the fireworks, it is a must see every cruise for us.


----------



## Susiesark

MaleficentRN said:


> Do they charge corkage on box wine?? No, really. Do they?


No, my servers didn't charge a corkage fee (there was a spout, but they didn't charge for that either).  In fact, they brought glasses for everyone.


----------



## WVURunner

My DH and I were one of the couples chosen for Match Your Mate while our friends stayed in the audiance.  While answering a question during the show, my DH confessed we had joined the Veranda Club during a previous cruise. It took until I got back on stage for it to sink in that DH and I had an inside cabin on that cruise and our friends had the veranda.  One look at them and I knew he had actually confessed.  Bet they will think twice next time before they give us a spare room key, they were not impressed and neither was the cruise director who happened to be watching.  If looks could kill.....

Note to self, do NOT go on Match Your Mate during a 14 day cruise because you will have to see these people for 12 more nights and they will remember you and comment about it.  During the stateroom crawl our DIS group hosted, everyone felt the need to point out their veranda and asked if we wanted some alone time there.  I spent the whole cruise blushing!

And it doesn't end when the cruise ends, on the EBTA this May, a man stopped DH and I and asked if we were the couple on Match Your Mate from the EBPC cruise in December.


----------



## over50visits

We confess we honor Disney's requests for courtesy (dining attire, saving seats, etc.), and we don't steal (to take home) the items they supply for us to use on the ship (toiletries, silverware).

And, we don't pay money for a bottle of water!


----------



## g3pak

dclwonderprincess said:


> There are cameras, you could see the one pointed right at my veranda in may.



Cameras that scan the verandas?  What?  I bet the security that watch those cameras get shows every night.   Now I know I will never become a member of the club. 

We have a veranda on the back of the boat. Wonder I cameras will cover our room back there?


----------



## PizzieDuster

g3pak said:


> Cameras that scan the verandas?  What?  I bet the security that watch those cameras get shows every night.   Now I know I will never become a member of the club.
> 
> We have a veranda on the back of the boat. Wonder I cameras will cover our room back there?



I'm not sure they scan.  I think they are permanent (meaning just stationary), looking down the side of the ship to the water line.  I could be wrong.  My kids tell my that daily.   My dog even looks at me like "no, you did not feed me.  Feed me again."


----------



## chasingthedream

We are not big Disney fans.

I'm not sure what compelled me to book our 2011 cruse for my DS's 5th birthday, but we did.  I've been hooked on DCL ever since.  But we are not devoted Disney people.  

I mean, we like it ok, just like everyone does... 

Universal Studios is as big of a draw as Disney World is for us.


----------



## dclwonderprincess

g3pak said:


> Cameras that scan the verandas?  What?  I bet the security that watch those cameras get shows every night.   Now I know I will never become a member of the club.
> 
> We have a veranda on the back of the boat. Wonder I cameras will cover our room back there?



We were on the aft end of the ship.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

g3pak said:
			
		

> Cameras that scan the verandas?  What?  I bet the security that watch those cameras get shows every night.   Now I know I will never become a member of the club.
> 
> We have a veranda on the back of the boat. Wonder I cameras will cover our room back there?



I'm sure in particular in aft. When that couple was lost at sea in Australia on a CCL, they were able to watch the videos to see that she jumped off the veranda and he went in to try to save her.  I'm sure that kinda thing happens more towards the back..


----------



## poohmomof5

This is seriously the best thread EVER!

I am so glad (and frankly surprised) that all the grumpy "I am perfect" people have stayed quiet!!!

I was trying to think of what I have done...

Exotic rasul
Full box of toiletries at home, so sad about Body Butter now
Shells from CC

Never saved a seat in the theater because we are never on time 

LOVE the big round chairs

And last, I love the Magic, done the Dream several times, but still love the Magic most!

LOVE seeing all the characters no matter how many times I have been to WDW, DL or DCL! Especially seeing Minnie in all her different outfits...


----------



## omalley1118

poohmomof5 said:


> This is seriously the best thread EVER!
> 
> I am so glad (and frankly surprised) that all the grumpy "I am perfect" people have stayed quiet!!!
> 
> I was trying to think of what I have done...
> 
> Exotic rasul
> Full box of toiletries at home, so sad about Body Butter now
> Shells from CC
> 
> Never saved a seat in the theater because we are never on time
> 
> LOVE the big round chairs
> 
> And last, I love the Magic, done the Dream several times, but still love the Magic most!
> 
> LOVE seeing all the characters no matter how many times I have been to WDW, DL or DCL! Especially seeing Minnie in all her different outfits...



What a fabulous attitude!!!!


----------



## GoHabsGo

One other time I took a beach excursion and wandered down to a secluded end of the beach when I noticed a dolphin in distress had beached itself. It was clearly trying to breathe but something was blocking its airway. As I got closer, I could see something in there...I reached in and pulled out 5 or 6 ping pong balls!

Man, the fresh caught "mahi-mahi" was good that night


----------



## Luxo

On one of our first Magic cruises many years ago our family had a busy day and we were all on our own for lunch. I was getting sick of the fast stuff on deck 9 so I decided to head to Parrot Cay for the buffet. So I walked up by myself and the host said "Single?" and I said yes... thinking that he was just asking if it was just me alone for lunch.

Well, he proceeded to take me to a big table with a couple of the entertainment cast  members and about 10 other people. I had inadvertently stumbled into the 'Cruising Single' mixer lunch. I awkwardly ate and made as little polite small talk as possible knowing my DW and 5 kids were on board!

I ate quickly and was the first to leave... I will never forget the cast member saying "did we scare you off?" as I left!

Oh, and I pee in the stateroom showers.


----------



## benornoelfan

this is awesome


----------



## poohmomof5

Luxo said:


> On one of our first Magic cruises many years ago our family had a busy day and we were all on our own for lunch. I was getting sick of the fast stuff on deck 9 so I decided to head to Parrot Cay for the buffet. So I walked up by myself and the host said "Single?" and I said yes... thinking that he was just asking if it was just me alone for lunch.
> 
> Well, he proceeded to take me to a big table with a couple of the entertainment cast  members and about 10 other people. I had inadvertently stumbled into the 'Cruising Single' mixer lunch. I awkwardly ate and made as little polite small talk as possible knowing my DW and 5 kids were on board!
> 
> I ate quickly and was the first to leave... I will never forget the cast member saying "did we scare you off?" as I left!
> 
> Oh, and I pee in the stateroom showers.


----------



## Luxo

My DW is one of the compulsive H2O product hoarders. We have overflowing boxes, bags, etc. of them at home. I've never understood this - perhaps it is preparation for some apocalypse where having nice hair and skin will be critical survival skills?

So, about a year ago I took half of them and gave them to my mother-in-law to use at her 2nd home... and DW never even had a clue they were gone!


----------



## poohmomof5

Luxo said:


> My DW is one of the compulsive H2O product hoarders. We have overflowing boxes, bags, etc. of them at home. I've never understood this - perhaps it is preparation for some apocalypse where having nice hair and skin will be critical survival skills?
> 
> So, about a year ago I took half of them and gave them to my mother-in-law to use at her 2nd home... and DW never even had a clue they were gone!



Wow, what kind of person would do that to their unsuspecting (albeit hoarder) wife???



You better hope she doesn't see this or no more Exotic Rasul for you!


----------



## poohmomof5

Thought of another one!

My Mother in Law was on the cruise with us and we had sent them a cheese and cracker tray.

The food was served on a lovely silver tray and my MIL took it home with her!!!! She finally asked us about a year later if she was supposed to have that or not, YIKES!!!

She said that the host left it in her room so she thought it was part of the gift, lol!


----------



## TDluvsDaisy

Luxo said:


> On one of our first Magic cruises many years ago our family had a busy day and we were all on our own for lunch. I was getting sick of the fast stuff on deck 9 so I decided to head to Parrot Cay for the buffet. So I walked up by myself and the host said "Single?" and I said yes... thinking that he was just asking if it was just me alone for lunch.
> 
> Well, he proceeded to take me to a big table with a couple of the entertainment cast  members and about 10 other people. I had inadvertently stumbled into the 'Cruising Single' mixer lunch. I awkwardly ate and made as little polite small talk as possible knowing my DW and 5 kids were on board!
> 
> I ate quickly and was the first to leave... I will never forget the cast member saying "did we scare you off?" as I left!
> 
> Oh, and I pee in the stateroom showers.



So funny!!!


----------



## DitkaFan

wendyoconnor said:


> Every day I would put the tube of lotion in my toilet kit so the room attendant would bring more. I ADORE the H2O body butter, sad that its not on the ship anymore.




What?  When we cruised in Feb the rooms still had body butter in them.  When did this happen?
Update...
nm, i just checked it was lotion this past Feb.  I guess I am still working off the Body butter stock I have left from the previous cruises


----------



## Floridagram

Ginger Renae said:


> I got super dressed up for formal night.  After dinner, I had to kick off my fancy shoes because my feet were beyond swollen, and I wore my old croc flip flops under my formal for the rest of the night.
> 
> Can't tell I'm in flip flops here, but I am standing on my tip toes so the front of my dress wasn't on the ground...



That is a really pretty dress! You are my kind of girl except that since I am over 50 now I may have worn the crocs all night if they did not show!


----------



## MrsMork

DitkaFan said:


> What?  When we cruised in Feb the rooms still had body butter in them.  When did this happen?
> Update...
> nm, i just checked it was lotion this past Feb.  I guess I am still working off the Body butter stock I have left from the previous cruises



Body lotion now.  I miss the body butter too....hardly worth the weight in the suitcase coming home now.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

MrsMork said:


> Body lotion now.  I miss the body butter too....hardly worth the weight in the suitcase coming home now.



...probably why they switched...


----------



## MrsMork

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> ...probably why they switched...



  Yep


----------



## g3pak

when someone on this thread says "exotic rasul" I assume they mean...as one person said on another thread...a muddy conjugal visit in that part of the spa?


----------



## VowRenewal13

I fall asleep in movies and during the shows.  It embarasses my family because I snore (loud).
I also walk around the ship with wine in a glass filled in my stateroom.


----------



## mommy2allgirls

I accidentally exposed myself at the adult pool. Thankfully we were the only ones in the pool since it was a day in Cozumel and my dh didn't even noticed. That's what I get for not trying on my bathingsuit before we left.


----------



## omalley1118

VowRenewal13 said:


> I fall asleep in movies and during the shows.  It embarasses my family because I snore (loud).
> I also walk around the ship with wine in a glass filled in my stateroom.



I'm not sure that I have ever seen an entire child's movie!!! I always fall asleep. I also did so during several of the shows...in my defense, I work nights and am therefore perpetually sleep deprived!!! Thankfully, I do not snore...


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

VowRenewal13 said:
			
		

> I fall asleep in movies and during the shows.  It embarasses my family because I snore (loud).
> I also walk around the ship with wine in a glass filled in my stateroom.



Do u eat first? If I have main dining and show after, its snooze fest for me too...


----------



## MikeAndNick

Luxo said:


> On one of our first Magic cruises many years ago our family had a busy day and we were all on our own for lunch. I was getting sick of the fast stuff on deck 9 so I decided to head to Parrot Cay for the buffet. So I walked up by myself and the host said "Single?" and I said yes... thinking that he was just asking if it was just me alone for lunch.
> 
> Well, he proceeded to take me to a big table with a couple of the entertainment cast  members and about 10 other people. I had inadvertently stumbled into the 'Cruising Single' mixer lunch. I awkwardly ate and made as little polite small talk as possible knowing my DW and 5 kids were on board!
> 
> I ate quickly and was the first to leave... I will never forget the cast member saying "did we scare you off?" as I left!
> 
> Oh, and I pee in the stateroom showers.



Did you ever think about what the single ladies were thinking when they seen you later with your family?  Look at that man that was cheating on his wife and all those kids.   I wonder is his wife knows what he is doing?


----------



## mtgdisney

My husband popped the cork from the Champange Bottle into the Ocean, we laughed hysterically.


----------



## poohmomof5

MikeAndNick said:


> Did you ever think about what the single ladies were thinking when they seen you later with your family?  Look at that man that was cheating on his wife and all those kids.   I wonder is his wife knows what he is doing?


----------



## VowRenewal13

omalley1118 said:


> I'm not sure that I have ever seen an entire child's movie!!! I always fall asleep. I also did so during several of the shows...in my defense, I work nights and am therefore perpetually sleep deprived!!! Thankfully, I do not snore...



We always have late dinner seating, so the shows and movies are in the afternoons.  I am getting better though.  I managed to stay awake during the past 3 movies I have seen.


----------



## shmoogrrrl

Luxo said:


> Oh, and I pee in the stateroom showers.




Just to be clear, you aren't staying in 9176 on the Fantasy, right?  

My husband would further like to clarify that you only pee in YOUR stateroom, shower, correct?  You aren't going into open rooms, peeing in showers and hiding people's red pillows under their beds?


----------



## lilpooh108

gotomu212 said:


> Two weeks ago on the Transatlantic I went back to my room in the middle of the day, door was open and the host was cleaning the bathroom. I was beat so went in and laid on the bed anyway, host walked into the main room, and OMG THAT'S NOT MY HOST and OM friggin G that isn't my stuff on the dresser. I was in the wrong room!  Accidentally got off the elevator at 7 instead of 6 and just made myself at home on their bed.  As I was rushing out I told the host "this never happened, we will never speak of it again".


----------



## g3pak

shmoogrrrl said:


> Just to be clear, you aren't staying in 9176 on the Fantasy, right?



9176?  We are staying in 9174 in September.  When are you going?


----------



## g3pak

so is anyone going to answer about the exotic rasul?


----------



## shmoogrrrl

g3pak said:


> 9176?  We are staying in 9174 in September.  When are you going?



October 2014!


----------



## NickyKnack

No confessions I just wanted to say how impressive I think the example your setting for your kids is.  The two greatest gifts parents can give their children (in my opinion) is 1.) Parents are people and have the right to their own lives and dreams alongside their children. 2.) A solid representation of what a healthy relationship looks like. 

Kudos



cruisecrasher said:


> Goodness, we've been on two without the kids since they were born. Told them where we were. And that it was a special anniversary date. They know we love each other very much and need alone time occasionally.
> And that if they're very good for grandma while we're gone then next time we might take them. So far it's worked.


----------



## com_op_2000

g3pak said:


> when someone on this thread says "exotic rasul" I assume they mean...as one person said on another thread...a muddy conjugal visit in that part of the spa?



Yes, you are correct.


----------



## NickyKnack

First Aid has motion sickness meds available at all times, that's how I got through my last cruise! 



JKSWonder said:


> On our first cruise, I packed lots of different seasickness meds because I didn't know how my family would do.  Although some were a bit queasy that first night, after that everyone was fine and no need for them.
> 
> Fast forward to the last night.  It's the middle of the night, we are speeding back to Port Canaveral, the ship is rocking mightily and my husband is sick as a dog.  He stumbles out of the bathroom and begs for the seasickness meds I was so good about packing.  It is at this point I confess:  I had packed ALL of them in the luggage that had been taken away earlier that night.


----------



## MrsMork

NickyKnack said:


> First Aid has motion sickness meds available at all times, that's how I got through my last cruise!



And Guest Services also.


----------



## plutojudy

We were not impressed with Palo. There was nothing romantic about our dinner there. There was a loud, large party for one of the ship's officers during our entire meal. (Everyone doesn't dress for Palo, the couple that was between us and the windows were dressed very casual, almost sloppy. They had sports clothing on.)


----------



## Steve Dexter

Thanks for the comment on Palo, I thought maybe I was the only one that wasn't impressed with it.  We regularly eat a very nice places in our town and in Las Vegas and others, so I was really looking forward to it.  I just wasn't impressed at all.  Our server went on and on about how many hours he works (he didn't realize he was talking to a couple of tax accountants and this was right after tax season, we put in multiple 100 hour weeks).  We felt bad that we might be causing him more work.  The other thing was the dress code, I understood that men needed to have a jacket on there, I was one of only a few that actually had one on, I was suprised.  We were on the WBPC Cruise, we had supper and brunch at Palo.  We actually ate at Palo on the exact day of our 25th wedding anniversary, and we were both disappointed that they did absolutely nothing for our big day, nothing, I mentioned it to them when we sat down.  Everyone goes on and on about Palo, I know we won't do it again.


----------



## StephenKay

I confess I did not wear underwear under my kilt on the formal or semi formal nights.


----------



## aan1701

I too will not go back to Palo for Dinner. It is way over hyped on these boards. I do love the brunch and will continue to go to that. The dinner on the other hand really isn't that much better than the MDR, well at least in my opinion. Since now, cause we are Platinum, I am not going to waste my free meal there on dinner and it sure is not worth $20. That free meal is going to be Brunch only. Of course people will disagree. That's cool. You can all you want, that's just the way I feel.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## Bonniec

StephenKay said:


> I confess I did not wear underwear under my kilt on the formal or semi formal nights.



You know those ships can be breezy. Just sayin...


----------



## chris31997

StephenKay said:


> I confess I did not wear underwear under my kilt on the formal or semi formal nights.



Gonna be a full moon


----------



## Tianni

jjgarv said:


> I, too, must confess to hiding the body butter in an attempt to get more.  Actually, after I nicely asked the room host for some extra, I ended up walking off the ship with a ridiculous supply of body butter.  I missed it on our last Fantasy cruise.  (I'm carefully rationing what I have left.)
> 
> ETA:  I've also worn capri-length pants to Palo.  *hanging head in shame*



Wow....  I feel awful....  
1. I hoarded EVERYTHING bathroom product wise into my suitcase everyday so we could put it in our spare bathroom...  Guest love it. 

2. We brought our own alcohol but I never drank it because I felt guilty...  Next time I will be taking my ice cubes from Skyline with plastic martini glasses with all of my own stuff to make my own Paris 75 or whatever it is!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Remember that thread about the last people on the ship? 

Yeah. That was us. 

It was Key West, and DH and I had walked to the Southernmost Point. On the way back, he wondered, "How many beers back is it, ya think?" Answer: A Lot. 

We had stopped in front of this table set up near the gangplank, and I was looking at shells with names on them, etc. When we went up to the gangplank, the CM let us know we were the very last people to board. I commented that we still had 15 more minutes before the "all aboard" time, and she repeated that we were still the LAST. 

To make it even funnier, I thought it was formal night. We hurried to get cleaned up and ready. When DH had trouble tying his tie, he said, "perhaps I should skip dinner." LOL! So I went to dinner alone and had a good laugh with my server when 1) I noticed nobody else was dressed for formal night, and 2) my server admitted he and some other CM's had cruised NCL to Hawaii after their last contract, and had ALSO been the last to board one night for the very same reason...


----------



## CaptainKat

We sailed on the Dream this past New Year's, and on NYE they were handing out free champagne in these really nice heavy duty plastic champagne flutes that had blue stems and the DCL logo and New Year's Eve 2012.  My mother and I decided on the way back to the room to collect some of the ones left behind.  We have a set of 8, and to this day mom will open the cupboard, see them, and sigh that we should have thought to make it a set of 12 XD

Same cruise, my brother and I were playing shuffle board, and he sent one hard as he could to try to knock mine out.  Needless to say, he missed, and it went flying down the deck to the absolute other end of the ship, past a lot of very amused guests.  Same game he also bounced one weirdly and almost sent it over the side.  Yikes!

Love this thread!


----------



## moomy-san

I develop a huge crush on all of our male servers. I'm pretty sure it's just the idea of a man being at my immediate beck and call- but still...  It happens every time.
i also tend to live vicariously through all of the DCL staff that we keep in touch with.  Possibly an unhealthy level of concentration goes into studying every FB picture and post.  Not quite stalker-ish, but closer to it than I would admit to most folks (though I know you ALL understand!!)


----------



## gumbypee

Moomy San- I TOTALLY get you!!!


----------



## shrinkingmoody

gumbypee said:


> Moomy San- I TOTALLY get you!!!



And I totally get both of you . I just wish I had thought to get their FB info, email, or something.


----------



## postalchick71

StephenKay said:


> I confess I did not wear underwear under my kilt on the formal or semi formal nights.



My uncle was in the Scottish military and he told me some stories about kilts that shocked me.  I was 14 and naive but still


----------



## ariel68

I just want to thank all my fellow DISers. After what was probably one of the worse days I've had in recent memory, I decided I needed a little distraction and thought I would visit the boards. I came upon this thread, and I have to say I am so glad I did. I haven't laughed so hard since I cant remember when. Keep them coming


----------



## KYDIZFAN

aan1701 said:


> I too will not go back to Palo for Dinner. It is way over hyped on these boards. I do love the brunch and will continue to go to that. The dinner on the other hand really isn't that much better than the MDR, well at least in my opinion. Since now, cause we are Platinum, I am not going to waste my free meal there on dinner and it sure is not worth $20. That free meal is going to be Brunch only. Of course people will disagree. That's cool. You can all you want, that's just the way I feel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


They didn't use to let you use the free platinum member's Palo for Brunch. It has been a couple of years since I asked, so the policy might have changed by now.


----------



## aan1701

KYDIZFAN said:


> They didn't use to let you use the free platinum member's Palo for Brunch. It has been a couple of years since I asked, so the policy might have changed by now.



I have used it twice now for brunch. Last year to Hawaii and this years WBPC. Doing it again for my 4 night dream.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Brandon moore

I also took a wine bottle and wine glasses with me.


----------



## MDennis28

Brandon moore said:


> I also took a wine bottle and wine glasses with me.



From where? And where did you take them?  Back to your room to have on your veranda?


----------



## JKSWonder

NickyKnack said:


> First Aid has motion sickness meds available at all times, that's how I got through my last cruise!



Yes, thanks, I know.  That's what we did end up doing, it just wasn't the ideal solution to the immediate problem at 2:30 a.m.!


----------



## Luxo

shmoogrrrl said:


> Just to be clear, you aren't staying in 9176 on the Fantasy, right?
> 
> My husband would further like to clarify that you only pee in YOUR stateroom, shower, correct?  You aren't going into open rooms, peeing in showers and hiding people's red pillows under their beds?



I have not been on the Fantasy yet so you are safe. 

But I have peed on all the other ships, the highlight being the Roy Suite!


----------



## Cruisefan2

Ok here it goes....
I saw a cart for the housekeepers in the hallway. The maid must have been In a stateroom and I kinda made it a free for all. I hope they didn't mind... :/


----------



## sambycat

Cruisefan2 said:


> Ok here it goes....
> I saw a cart for the housekeepers in the hallway. The maid must have been In a stateroom and I kinda made it a free for all. I hope they didn't mind... :/


----------



## Tianni

omalley1118 said:


> Cool! I'm not the only one... I have never started a personal relationship with our servers... the shame!!! LOL!!!



I'm a nerd... I am now friends with them on FB!!


----------



## Tianni

disneynme said:


> We were on the Fantasy 2 weeks ago and we were heading out on our excursion. It was supposed to rain, so the CMs were handing out ponchos--the nice Disney Parks ponchos.  It never did rain and we came back to the ship with our brand new ponchos in our bags.  After we went through security to get back on the ship, there were boxes of ponchos by the stairs for guests getting off the ship to take with them.  I may or may not have grabbed another set of ponchos as I passed by.



OMG, I think you must have been or may have been on our Fantasy Cruise... It rained two days.. in Costa Maya and Cozumel...???  We have nice new Disney ponchos that would have cost us at least $15.00 a piece in the parks!!!


----------



## tink too

StephenKay said:


> I confess I did not wear underwear under my kilt on the formal or semi formal nights.



On one of our cruises, some "ladies" were trying to lift men's kilts.  When my  DH saw that happening, he went back to our room and changed into jeans!  



Bonniec said:


> You know those ships can be breezy. Just sayin...



Yeah I know - it's a good job a kilt weigh a ton!


----------



## AquaDame

I admit we would put vodka into our OJ anytime we ate at the buffet... when I got back and discovered these boards I quickly realized that was a matter of fact, but at the time I sure felt naughty!  I have also brought home the extra left in our bottles of H20 - I do feel that they would have to toss them anyway, so I never felt guilty about that one - even less so now that I recently returned from POP where the maid DID leave a used bottle of shampoo! Yuck!


----------



## Embraer

StephenKay said:


> I confess I did not wear underwear under my kilt on the formal or semi formal nights.



First time I read that I saw "kit" not "kilt", think that would be a more adult cruise line wouldn't it


----------



## Mazz519

wore shorts to dinner, pretty much wear them to dinner everynite,  Im on vacation !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omalley1118

mazz519 said:


> wore shorts to dinner, pretty much wear them to dinner everynite,  im on vacation !!!!!!!!!!!



yay!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous2013

*sneaks into thread*

I had a fling with our server 


*sneaks out of thread*


----------



## PizzieDuster

Anonymous2013 said:


> *sneaks into thread*
> 
> I had a fling with our server
> 
> 
> *sneaks out of thread*



Hope you increased his/her tip.  

I guess that's better then giving them a bag of candy.  

So, did you give him/her an 'excellant' rating?


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

DD12 wants to go on another cruise just so she has somewhere to wear a Ball Gown. She is thinking of a huge skirted dress like a Quinceanera dress.
She used to love wearing Princess dresses to WDW but feels a little to old for that now. So the new plan is a Quinceanera dress for Formal night.
We just made reservations for a cruise in October.


----------



## gumbypee

I love traveling solo and not having to worry about anyone else!!

Sounds kinda selfish but it is ultimate relaxation


----------



## anna08

Anonymous2013 said:


> *sneaks into thread*
> 
> I had a fling with our server
> 
> 
> *sneaks out of thread*



WOW! Did you get or give the excellent speech?  

In reference to another thread, I wonder what it says under your name in the computer?

Can't wait to read what the poster who stole the red pillow says about this in their story....


----------



## PizzieDuster

gumbypee said:


> I love traveling solo and not having to worry about anyone else!!
> 
> Sounds kinda selfish but it is ultimate relaxation



I confess I would LOVE that too!    I was seriously thinking of doing that for a Panama Canal cruise.  
Felt too guilty.  Kids got to get to school, blah blah blah blah.  I confess, I really wanted to go solo.


----------



## ksloane

PizzieDuster said:


> I confess I would LOVE that too!    I was seriously thinking of doing that for a Panama Canal cruise.
> Felt too guilty.  Kids got to get to school, blah blah blah blah.  I confess, I really wanted to go solo.



I'd LOVE to do a Panama Canal cruise as well. Unfortunately I teach and so I'm tied to the school schedule too.

However, I think I have the best of traveling solo. I traveled with just my daughter on my previous 2 cruises. She's 12 (was 11 then). She leaves the room and goes to the kids club after we have breakfast, and I don't see her again until dinner and the show time.  I have someone to eat with and watch the shows. I have the day to myself.


----------



## shrinkingmoody

PizzieDuster said:


> Hope you increased his/her tip.
> 
> I guess that's better then giving them a bag of candy.
> 
> So, did you give him/her an 'excellant' rating?



These. All great. Excellent rating. Lets hope it was at least better than "fair".


----------



## Carol G

jjgarv said:


> I, too, must confess to hiding the body butter in an attempt to get more.  Actually, after I nicely asked the room host for some extra, I ended up walking off the ship with a ridiculous supply of body butter.  I missed it on our last Fantasy cruise.  (I'm carefully rationing what I have left.)
> 
> ETA:  I've also worn capri-length pants to Palo.  *hanging head in shame*



I've ordered the H2O products online. No problem filling the order and they have other products you may want to try. The address is on the bottle.


----------



## Glfnjoe

While unpacking from our 4 night Dream cruise my DW came across a DCL laundry bag. I had just read a post about someone who was charged for a missing pillow --- $190. I immediately called DCL and was told I hadn't been charged yet but if they did charge me it would be $10. After spending $8 to mail it back I actually thought that for $2 more I could have had a DCL Laundry bag. But I was worried that we would be flagged (not sure they even do that).


----------



## GoHabsGo

Mazz519 said:


> wore shorts to dinner, pretty much wear them to dinner everynite,  Im on vacation !!!!!!!!!!!



Wow! I thought it was bad when I committed murder. I can finally show my face again, knowing I can always point to a worse crime


----------



## 4 mickey

Hi 
 I am only on page 6 and boy this thread cracks me up 
I also confess on bringing back a few bottles of shampoo and butter and I also confess that this sickness goes really far because I tell my DH no way are we allowed to touch those until the next cruise and then ( when we get back I use the stuff from last cruise and keep the new one I konw I know  weird lolololo 
also got a few glasses from the bon voyage drinks that people leave behind I confess I have quite a collection lolol


----------



## railagainst

Nobody has stiffed the staff on tips?  Brought food off the ship at dock as a snack/lunch?   Those amnesty barrels aren't there to hold the docks down. Spill it.


----------



## Gilland18

I'll confess for my DM. We all were off the ship in Cabo and ran into Mom shopping. Her purse was hanging open and there was a banana she had smuggled off the ship.


----------



## airplanegod

We are going on another cruise in a couple of weeks so we'll see. However, on our last two cruises we boarded in an earlier group than our's....


----------



## cruisecrasher

I confess I am a goody two shoes. 
I've never taken food off of the ship (even packaged foods.)
I follow the written dress codes. 
I put my bags out when we're supposed to.
I tip at or above expected levels. 
I keep my kids out of the quiet cove even if it means backtracking and going downstairs to avoid it. 
I don't save seats in the theatre. 
And yes, I still have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## Moxin

railagainst said:


> Nobody has stiffed the staff on tips?  Brought food off the ship at dock as a snack/lunch?   Those amnesty barrels aren't there to hold the docks down. Spill it.



Once, we didn't tip the head server.  He was horrendous.  He was rude to our servers, whom we thought were awesome, and only came by our table once...ONCE...on a 7 day cruise.  While I understand that servers (cruise ships, restaurants) work for low wages, that is their choice to employ themselves in that environment, in which tips make up the majority of their wages.  Therefore, in order to earn that tip from me, I expect a certain level of service.  You are not going to get tipped for bad service, plain and simple.  Serve me well, and you will be rewarded above the mandatory/minimum tip level.


----------



## wcw57

uh oh!  a tipping post.....!


----------



## JPapenfuss

We had a horrible head waiter only once out of 11 cruises.  We still tipped the minimum.  Everyone else we tip as much as we can ( usually way above the customary amount) I wish we had not tipped at all- maybe he would got the message? Come by and visit us maybe just once? My confession is that I hate dressing up.  I know others love to and most families look pretty sparkly and awesome! I usually show up to dinner in sweat pants and a T Shirt.  Once- bingo was running late and I was tired from the day.  I showed up to the dining room on formal night in sweat pants and a T shirt.  No one said anything to me and dinner certainly did not taste any different due to my dress code that night!!  I appreciated the fact our servers still treated me wonderfully. They could see I was worn out & tired and just wanted to enjoy my vacation! One of the reasons we keep going back is for that reason!!!


----------



## Slappy32

Reserved two cabanas during my concierge window, so I could drop one later and a 75 day window friend could have one.


----------



## Heyriddle

Slappy32 said:


> Reserved two cabanas during my concierge window, so I could drop one later and a 75 day window friend could have one.



Will you be my friend??


----------



## shmoogrrrl

Moxin said:


> Once, we didn't tip the head server.  He was horrendous.  He was rude to our servers, whom we thought were awesome, and only came by our table once...ONCE...on a 7 day cruise.  While I understand that servers (cruise ships, restaurants) work for low wages, that is their choice to employ themselves in that environment, in which tips make up the majority of their wages.  Therefore, in order to earn that tip from me, I expect a certain level of service.  You are not going to get tipped for bad service, plain and simple.  Serve me well, and you will be rewarded above the mandatory/minimum tip level.



I've never understood why the Head server is a tipped position.  I mean if he/she is in charge of the restaurant in a manager's position, he should be paid as such.  I think that in five cruises we've maybe interacted with him once, and that was just him stopping by to say hi.  Disney really ought to pay him/her as a Staff member and not a tipped position.

That said, we've always tipped what we were supposed to, but we always tip a little more to our servers and room steward, and not that position.

Now, back on topic, I'm not sure what other confessions I can make, besides our love of flying grapes and plank walking Mickeys.


----------



## MND

Moxin said:


> ROFL...
> 
> Ummm, I have the Doubloon (excursion in St Thomas) flag tattooed on my left shoulder!



Did you have that done in prison?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Our head waiter was amazing! We tipped well over for him! It's the first time in years a head waiter did anything for us. I agree about earning it. 

We have never not tipped, even on the very less than stellar CCL last few times (because we know they are dependent on it.) However, we did not tip over that at ALL for them. On our DCL, we definitely did.


----------



## eblong

OOOOH - This is going to hurt, but here goes anyway

We have a granddaughter that doesn't like her food to touch.  When she eats dinner at our house, she gets to use this plate:







or -
She gets to use this plate: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








To be fair, we picked up a snack at a buffet and told the dish-hander-outer CM that we were taking it to our room, and that we were considering stealing it because our granddaughter would love it.  He said to go ahead.  Of course, now we know they never say no,and the second one -from the Fantasy (is a bit more blatant), but still... 

BTW - we do have two AP butter knives from the Fantasy, but we bought them in the shop.


----------



## tdunaway

Okay....the only other person who knows this story is DD who was on the ship with me and was sworn to secrecy....3 years ago I learned the hard way not to forget to leave pants out when you set your luggage out.....I realized it about 2 hours after they picked ours up...I was so lovely the next morning in my pajama capri bottoms (bright yellow and orange polka dots) and a blue shirt.....going through immigration, checking into the Polynesian, standing in line to shake the crews hands....they never batted an eye but it was the most embarrassing day of my life!!!!  I laugh about that day at least once a week!


----------



## carissa1970

jjgarv said:


> One time as we were leaving the ship, I passed a stateroom that was open, and saw the red "Dream" pillow under the bed.......so I took it.
> 
> Just Kidding......



Omg.  This is hysterical!  I read that other thread!!


----------



## princess slink

We have a secret regarding the waive phones.  Both kids had their own waive phone with strict instructions to look after them - we paid an extra daily rate for an extra phone so we could contact both kids.  

Hubby and I were relaxing at the adult pool and I happened to drop our waive phone in the pool!!!  (After a couple of marguaritas) Shock horror, it all seemed to happen in slow motion.  We tried to dry it out for a day or so and it did come back on but was not working properly.  We were very sneaky and took it to customer services saying it was on but not working correctly for some unknown reason!!  They gave us a temporary phone in the meantime.  A couple of days later they gave us back the original phone with no charge.  No one knows to this day it was my fault, but at least we got away with not paying the $250 replacement!!


----------



## Meredisney

This thread is great!!!

I confess that DH and I both fell asleep during our couples massage! We scheduled them on the first night of the cruise and we must have been exhausted from traveling!

I confess to bringing a few bottles of red wine on board and taking glasses of juice from breakfast back to my stateroom to make sangria. I also confess to putting said sangria into a DCL insulated mug and consuming it in places other than my stateroom. 

I confess to skipping dinner in the dining room so that we could order room service or go to Topsiders/Cabanas instead.

I confess to missing pirate night because I fell asleep.

I confess to wearing nothing under my robe in the Rainforest room.

I confess to not wearing panties under my long formal gown to avoid visible panty line.


----------



## MickeyEarrings

carissa1970 said:


> Omg.  This is hysterical!  I read that other thread!!



Link, please?.....


----------



## jjgarv

Ok...my flame-resistant suit is on and no one knows this except for DH... It's taken many pages of this thread for me to work up the courage to admit this, but here goes.

When the meet-and-greet lines are long (and being cut off) to get pictures with characters, I get so annoyed by the time taken up dealing with autograph books.


----------



## carissa1970

MickeyEarrings said:


> Link, please?.....



Sorry, I have no idea how to link to the thread, but the title is "$190 Housekeeping Charge" under DCL. Good luck!


----------



## FergusBC

jjgarv said:


> Ok...my flame-resistant suit is on and no one knows this except for DH... It's taken many pages of this thread for me to work up the courage to admit this, but here goes.
> 
> When the meet-and-greet lines are long (and being cut off) to get pictures with characters, I get so annoyed by the time taken up dealing with autograph books.



Okay, I won't let you take the heat alone. 

I confess I don't 'get' the whole autograph thing at all.


----------



## DisneyNurse19

cruisecrasher said:


> I confess I am a goody two shoes.
> I've never taken food off of the ship (even packaged foods.)
> I follow the written dress codes.
> I put my bags out when we're supposed to.
> I tip at or above expected levels.
> I keep my kids out of the quiet cove even if it means backtracking and going downstairs to avoid it.
> I don't save seats in the theatre.
> And yes, I still have a wonderful cruise!



It is so good to know i am not the only one


----------



## wishuponastarforever

This confession still gives DH and I nightmares.  We cruised on the fourth sailing of The Magic in 1998.  We had adjoining cabins for our teen aged children and DH and I in the other, both verandahs.

DS, was 15 years old at the time and decided to join us in our cabin by climbing the railing from one verandah to the other.  We both froze and held our breath.  It never occured to us that anyone would think that was OK.  There are special angels who look after teenagers.   We were so glad when DCL made a door between verandahs for connecting staterooms   As frightning as that is, I wonder if this has happened to others.


----------



## omalley1118

wishuponastarforever said:


> This confession still gives DH and I nightmares.  We cruised on the fourth sailing of The Magic in 1998.  We had adjoining cabins for our teen aged children and DH and I in the other, both verandahs.
> 
> DS, was 15 years old at the time and decided to join us in our cabin by climbing the railing from one verandah to the other.  We both froze and held our breath.  It never occured to us that anyone would think that was OK.  There are special angels who look after teenagers.   We were so glad when DCL made a door between verandahs for connecting staterooms   As frightning as that is, I wonder if this has happened to others.



Wow!!!! I never even thought of that!!!! We had a verandah last time, when our daredevil son was 7. DH worried the whole time... Haven't told him yet that I upgraded us to one for November....


----------



## Jerseymomof2

Moxin said:


> Once, we didn't tip the head server.  He was horrendous.  He was rude to our servers, whom we thought were awesome, and only came by our table once...ONCE...on a 7 day cruise.  While I understand that servers (cruise ships, restaurants) work for low wages, that is their choice to employ themselves in that environment, in which tips make up the majority of their wages.  Therefore, in order to earn that tip from me, I expect a certain level of service.  You are not going to get tipped for bad service, plain and simple.  Serve me well, and you will be rewarded above the mandatory/minimum tip level.



Our Head Server was the WORST! I never saw him except for the day I finally sought him out because I had a problem and the waiter said the head server was the one who could fix it. 
He did fix it and found me on the last morning to ask me if what he did was satisfactory. It was but if it hadn't been what was he going to do as I was about to walk off the ship?


----------



## sunryzez

I have been trying to think of my own DCL confessions....

As far as on the ship all I could think of was I really do not enjoy the service or food in the MDR. I go on vacation to relax and have fine dining so I still go to the MDR but I am never impressed and very underwhelmed ( please dont hate me ) lol....but thanks to these boards , now I know I can do Palo more then once if they have availability so I will def try to take advantage of that 

My main confession is once I am off the ship..I want to throw a tantrum like my young ones because I dont want to leave! I dont want to go back to dishes, cooking, cleaning, and counting calories I get the cruise blues BAD!


----------



## chris31997

wishuponastarforever said:


> This confession still gives DH and I nightmares.  We cruised on the fourth sailing of The Magic in 1998.  We had adjoining cabins for our teen aged children and DH and I in the other, both verandahs.
> 
> DS, was 15 years old at the time and decided to join us in our cabin by climbing the railing from one verandah to the other.  We both froze and held our breath.  It never occured to us that anyone would think that was OK.  There are special angels who look after teenagers.   We were so glad when DCL made a door between verandahs for connecting staterooms   As frightning as that is, I wonder if this has happened to others.



That sounds like something my DS would do.  I say boys don't get any brain cells until they are 25

Glad he made it.


----------



## wdwlover25

Just came across this great thread!  I have no real confessions except how I dislike the people that save seats (sometimes 1/2 a row - really??) in the theatre and how happy I am to have a boy when passing the crazy long lines for the princesses!


----------



## aan1701

Ok I have held this in long enough and I know I am going to get it but here it goes. I was once asked why I never did a FE. My answer:  Cause I think it is stupid. There you go. Go ahead let me have it.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## ludari

aan1701 said:


> Ok I have held this in long enough and I know I am going to get it but here it goes. I was once asked why I never did a FE. My answer:  Cause I think it is stupid. There you go. Go ahead let me have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



I did it on my first Disney cruise and never since.


----------



## mwins78

ludari said:


> I did it on my first Disney cruise and never since.



Can u sure why you haven't done it again?? This I my third cruise first time signing up for The  FE .

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jczosack

aan1701 said:


> Ok I have held this in long enough and I know I am going to get it but here it goes. I was once asked why I never did a FE. My answer:  Cause I think it is stupid. There you go. Go ahead let me have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



I agree with you. A lot of money is spent on these things and it seems that everyone is trying to outdo the other. Besides, I would never want to spend all that time and effort delivering everything.......when I'm on vacation, I don't want to think about anything!!!!  I guess for some, it gives the kids something to do but I don't understand the adults wanting to participate, I'll buy my own gifts on the ship.


----------



## missjudit

GoHabsGo said:


> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...



I amstill laughing.


----------



## PPink

PizzieDuster said:
			
		

> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



Ha ha you are funny!


----------



## pfp258

Oh cool...you lied to guest services after drinking too much and dropping your wave phone into the pool!  Hahaha...so funny!  I bet the kids have a laugh about that too!


----------



## ludari

mwins78 said:


> Can u sure why you haven't done it again?? This I my third cruise first time signing up for The  FE .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I don't do it anymore because I spend too much time preparing the FE gifts, the FE take up too much room in my suitcase to bring them and walking around the decks filling FE when I could be enjoying the cruise.


----------



## SC Minnie

aan1701 said:


> Ok I have held this in long enough and I know I am going to get it but here it goes. I was once asked why I never did a FE. My answer:  Cause I think it is stupid. There you go. Go ahead let me have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



No flames here. We did it once and will never again. I spent way too much time and money plus room in the luggage.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

aan1701 said:


> Ok I have held this in long enough and I know I am going to get it but here it goes. I was once asked why I never did a FE. My answer:  Cause I think it is stupid. There you go. Go ahead let me have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



I've done the FE 3 out of 5 cruises.  Doubt we'll do it again.  It's not just you. I kinda don't see me even bothering with the meet threads anymore.  Seems most do the bulk of their interacting on FB which (non-DCL confession) I don't do.  Yep, you read that right. I'm 39 years old and still function today with NO FB.


----------



## g3pak

jjgarv said:


> Ok...my flame-resistant suit is on and no one knows this except for DH... It's taken many pages of this thread for me to work up the courage to admit this, but here goes.
> 
> When the meet-and-greet lines are long (and being cut off) to get pictures with characters, I get so annoyed by the time taken up dealing with autograph books.



We go on our first cruise this fall, but have been to WDW several times.  We have two DD's and between the two of them, we have TONS of autograph books.  It is better for us now, but a couple of our trips were all about getting every autograph possible and fitting in rides if we had time.  Truth is- I can't stand "wasting" all of that time getting every autograph.  

That said, I will share how I explained it to a former boss.  He was giving me the "I don't get why you want to go to WDW when you could spend less and go to Destin" speech. He is a huge golfer, so I said "imagine if you could go to a resort and get all of your favorite golfers' autographs and just be immersed in golf for a week.  For children, meeting Cinderella and other characters and getting their picture and autograph is a dream."  

I know some people think a picture with a character should be enough, without taking the time for an autograph, but if you met your favorite celebrity or athlete, would a picture be enough or wouldn't you also want their autograph?  I admitted earlier in this post that I can't stand the time it takes, but for our kids it is worth much more than we realize.

Please don't read this as a criticism of anyone/ any post.  I do not mean this as a flame for anyone.  I get so frustrated and impatient in character lines.  It is at those times that I remember the joy my DD's have when they go through their books and enjoy how the different characters write their names.


----------



## Cptnkirky

mk12a said:


> I'm also guilty of bringing a couple of shells home from CC.  And more than a few Twinings tea bags from the drink station have also found their way home with me.



Right there with ya!!  And I am an H2O hoarder. Never been on dcl (yet) and will get some from there, but we have a stash from wdw.


----------



## wcw57

i further confess that i cannot, for the life of me, understand why the tag fairy hasn't visited me yet even though i have sprinkle many a bon mot over these boards for the past few years


----------



## aan1701

Well I must say I am happy I did not get ripped a new one for thinking a FE is stupid. I agree with the reasons for not doing it. It takes up precious weight and room in bags and time while on the ship. I think the reason I came clean was the childish bickering going on the 9/29/13 members cruise thread. I was part of that cruise till it became a DVC cruise so I still get updates cause I participated, I am not subscribed to it, and let me tell you I can't believe those people are adults. Seems their whole cruise is dependent on a FE.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## Bonniec

Yeah, add me to the list of those who don't get the FEs. I'll also add magnets and matching family tshirts to the list. Its all too wierd for me. I'll confess I'm a Scrooge.


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I kinda don't see me even bothering with the meet threads anymore.  Seems most do the bulk of their interacting on FB which (non-DCL confession) I don't do.  Yep, you read that right. I'm 39 years old and still function today with NO FB.



34 years old and no FB in our house either (Thank GOD). We aren't joining any more cruise meet threads after our 2014 cruises. Over it. 

We do the FE because DD (6) loves it, but I'm waiting for the day when the novelty wears off....

I agree to whomever mentioned character autographs. Ridiculous idea. 

Bonniec, I am with you on matching family shirts. No way Jose. Eek.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## braysmommy

Silverfox97 said:


> 34 years old and no FB in our house either (Thank GOD). We aren't joining any more cruise meet threads after our 2014 cruises. Over it.
> 
> We do the FE because DD (6) loves it, but I'm waiting for the day when the novelty wears off....
> 
> I agree to whomever mentioned character autographs. Ridiculous idea.
> 
> Bonniec, I am with you on matching family shirts. No way Jose. Eek.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Agree on FE but i have decided I'm just going to buy stuff for DS(7) and secretly put things in his FE. It will save me a ton of time and money


----------



## PizzieDuster

braysmommy said:


> Agree on FE but i have decided I'm just going to buy stuff for DS(7) and secretly put things in his FE. It will save me a ton of time and money



That's actually a great idea!!  You know what he likes


----------



## AlexandNessa

My confession is ... I don't get what is so dreamy about Cruise Director Brent (or Bret or whatever his name is).  I know he has a huge fan club on these boards.  I just don't see it.


----------



## aan1701

AlexandNessa said:


> My confession is ... I don't get what is so dreamy about Cruise Director Brent (or Bret or whatever his name is).  I know he has a huge fan club on these boards.  I just don't see it.



I am right there with you. I have even written a scathing letter to DCL about him after he lied to me right to my face. That is something I just will not tolerate. Just so there is no discussion here I will just say that on one cruise I took on the Magic there was a huge problem with kids at the adult pool and clubs. I brought this to his attention and he assured me that it would be addressed at a meeting they were having in the morning.  He told me that to my face. Well not only was anything not done, but I actually witnessed him stopping crew members from having children leave adult only areas. Oh I was so upset. I am so not a fan of his and I won't lie, I hope I never have to cruise with him again.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## wdwlover25

Ok... I have a new confession.  Please don't laugh but I must confess I have no idea what FE stands for!


----------



## PizzieDuster

wdwlover25 said:


> Ok... I have a new confession.  Please don't laugh but I must confess I have no idea what FE stands for!



It's ok.  I have no idea what YMMV stands for.  Or something like that...something with MMV    My eyes just stare at it for seconds and I try to think it out in my head.  Then I want to take a nap.

FE: Fish Extender


----------



## thegales

FE = Fish Extender.  It is an exchange you can choose to do where you give gifts for all those participating, and in turn you get gifts from those people.


YMMV = your mileage may vary.  In other words, you may have a different experience or outcome from the poster.


----------



## PizzieDuster

thegales said:


> FE = Fish Extender.  It is an exchange you can choose to do where you give gifts for all those participating, and in turn you get gifts from those people.
> 
> 
> YMMV = your mileage may vary.  In other words, you may have a different experience or outcome from the poster.



OMG!    How was I suppose to get that?     I can't wait to use it.    Thank you!


----------



## jenf22

Here are mine:

We participate in the FE because our son loves it and I think it's fun too, but pretty much all the stuff we've gotten is in a box in the basement that I have yet to go through (2 cruises worth)

I fill up my refillable mug directly from the soda fountains.  It doesn't touch anything and seems pretty sanitary to me (if it's good enough for Subway, it's good enough for me!).  Filling up the little cups to dump in my cup is a waste of time and it dirties a cup (and it seems it would irritate people waiting to use the machine).  

We've done the Exotic Rasul on both our cruises.  The first cruise my parents were along and we said we had a "couples spa appointment".  Then later we gave conflicting reports as to what the spa treatment entailed.  Whoops...


----------



## wdwlover25

thegales said:


> FE = Fish Extender.  It is an exchange you can choose to do where you give gifts for all those participating, and in turn you get gifts from those people.
> 
> YMMV = your mileage may vary.  In other words, you may have a different experience or outcome from the poster.



Thanks!


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

braysmommy said:


> Agree on FE but i have decided I'm just going to buy stuff for DS(7) and secretly put things in his FE. It will save me a ton of time and money



Very smart of you.


----------



## moomy-san

We have never once stood in line for a characters autograph on board. 
We take candy for the room service people.... Even after so many folks here say that crew members don't want it. 
Every time my kids ask me (at home) to go to a amusement park or water park I tell them 'how about I take you on a Disney cruise in January instead?' It works every time, and I don't have to spend $150 for broken down old rides and crappy popcorn!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

moomy-san said:
			
		

> Every time my kids ask me (at home) to go to a amusement park or water park I tell them 'how about I take you on a Disney cruise in January instead?' It works every time, and I don't have to spend $150 for broken down old rides and crappy popcorn!!



Will u be my moomy?


----------



## com_op_2000

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Yep, you read that right. I'm 39 years old and still function today with NO FB.



No FB
No Tweeting
No MySpace
No Googling
No Texting


----------



## DisneyNurse19

moomy-san said:


> We have never once stood in line for a characters autograph on board.
> We take candy for the room service people.... Even after so many folks here say that crew members don't want it.
> Every time my kids ask me (at home) to go to a amusement park or water park I tell them 'how about I take you on a Disney cruise in January instead?' It works every time, and I don't have to spend $150 for broken down old rides and crappy popcorn!!



The CM's don't want candy?? Never heard of that  My daughter is a CM and i have been told to bring enough chocolate for all YAC's so my suitcase is half full without clothes


----------



## EPCOTatNight

CM's are people. Every rule doesn't apply. Some will like candy, some will not. They ALL will display appreciation. Is that sincere? Who knows? But, don't be naive enough o believe that that all do or don't want it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## moomy-san

DisneyNurse19 said:


> The CM's don't want candy?? Never heard of that  My daughter is a CM and i have been told to bring enough chocolate for all YAC's so my suitcase is half full without clothes



It's a bit of a hot topic on these boards- but I personally would love it if people gave me candy, so I take lots and give it out. Especially for the positions that aren't tipped, like your daughter. Why other people have a problem with the idea is beyond my comprehension! Chocolate? Yes Please!!!


----------



## moomy-san

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Will u be my moomy?



Haha  Yes, but we are out of bedrooms at home, available college funds or vacation funds and no extra beds in our stateroom. So as long as you pay your own way- I will be your moomy


----------



## MrsMork

g3pak said:


> We go on our first cruise this fall, but have been to WDW several times.  We have two DD's and between the two of them, we have TONS of autograph books.  It is better for us now, but a couple of our trips were all about getting every autograph possible and fitting in rides if we had time.  Truth is- I can't stand "wasting" all of that time getting every autograph.
> 
> That said, I will share how I explained it to a former boss.  He was giving me the "I don't get why you want to go to WDW when you could spend less and go to Destin" speech. He is a huge golfer, so I said "imagine if you could go to a resort and get all of your favorite golfers' autographs and just be immersed in golf for a week.  For children, meeting Cinderella and other characters and getting their picture and autograph is a dream."
> 
> I know some people think a picture with a character should be enough, without taking the time for an autograph, but if you met your favorite celebrity or athlete, would a picture be enough or wouldn't you also want their autograph?  I admitted earlier in this post that I can't stand the time it takes, but for our kids it is worth much more than we realize.
> 
> Please don't read this as a criticism of anyone/ any post.  I do not mean this as a flame for anyone.  I get so frustrated and impatient in character lines.  It is at those times that I remember the joy my DD's have when they go through their books and enjoy how the different characters write their names.



  I'm old, really old and my favorite souvenir EVER is my Disney Storybook Collection that has the autograph of every character from every story in it.  Yes, even the paw prints of Lady and Tramp!   My very good friend Chip  spent a few months getting it autographed by all his friends and mailed it to me.  I do understand why the children want the autographs.   

No, wait, that is not my all time favorite souvenir, my all time favorite would be the pencil with the pennant flag on it from Disneyland that my future husband bought for me the night I first met him in 1967.  That still lays on my nightstand.


----------



## plutojudy

MrsMork said:


> :No, wait, that is not my all time favorite souvenir, my all time favorite would be the pencil with the pennant flag on it from Disneyland that my future husband bought for me the night I first met him in 1967.  That still lays on my nightstand.



Angie, always a great love story!


----------



## jjje

My confession is that I got good seats to several shows by looking for someone who was saving a bunch of seats and sitting in them. I don't mean that if someone was saving a seat for someone who ran to the bathroom I ran over and snagged their seat. I mean that if someone was trying to save an entire row they might suddenly find themselves four seats short.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jjje said:


> My confession is that I got good seats to several shows by looking for someone who was saving a bunch of seats and sitting in them. I don't mean that if someone was saving a seat for someone who ran to the bathroom I ran over and snagged their seat. I mean that if someone was trying to save an entire row they might suddenly find themselves four seats short.



IMO, that's not really a confession of doing something you shouldn't.  It's the way it should be.  


And, yes, I've done it also.


----------



## jjje

PrincessShmoo said:


> IMO, that's not really a confession of doing something you shouldn't.  It's the way it should be.



Lol. Good point.


----------



## AZMermaid

Speaking of candy.... anyone know how many CM's work in the nursery? It just dawned on me maybe I should bring a little thank you since I will have two kids in there 15-20 hours over our week!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AZMermaid said:


> Speaking of candy.... anyone know how many CM's work in the nursery? It just dawned on me maybe I should bring a little thank you since I will have two kids in there 15-20 hours over our week!



Sorry, don't know the number of CMs there, but, be aware, that the CMs there can't accept cash tips. 

One of the best "tips" you can give a CM is a specific mention, by name, on your end of cruise comment card.  These are used for extra time off, promotions, "attaboy" points in their employment record).


----------



## MrsMork

plutojudy said:


> Angie, always a great love story!


----------



## omalley1118

aan1701 said:


> Ok I have held this in long enough and I know I am going to get it but here it goes. I was once asked why I never did a FE. My answer:  Cause I think it is stupid. There you go. Go ahead let me have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



I have never done one either. I think it's great for those who want to, and I am sure the kids enjoy it. I am not crafty. I do not want to carry all that stuff in my luggage; in either direction. And quite frankly, I already have too much stuff in my house!


----------



## disneygirls13

These are great!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sewdisney

jenf22 said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> We participate in the FE because our son loves it and I think it's fun too, but pretty much all the stuff we've gotten is in a box in the basement that I have yet to go through (2 cruises worth)
> 
> I fill up my refillable mug directly from the soda fountains.  It doesn't touch anything and seems pretty sanitary to me (if it's good enough for Subway, it's good enough for me!).  Filling up the little cups to dump in my cup is a waste of time and it dirties a cup (and it seems it would irritate people waiting to use the machine).
> 
> We've done the Exotic Rasul on both our cruises.  The first cruise my parents were along and we said we had a "couples spa appointment".  Then later we gave conflicting reports as to what the spa treatment entailed.  Whoops...


----------



## princess aleya

Tami0220 said:


> I slept with the verandah door open to hear the ocean at night. Very peaceful and relaxing, but a DCL no no.
> 
> My hubby wears a CPAP breathing machine at night and sometimes the straps come loose and it makes noises. I usually ignore it or gently wake him to tell him to tighten it up. Well one night it was really whistling. I waited and waited for him to wake up and correct it. I must have been in a bad mood because finally I wacked him on the chest and rudely and loudly said "you're leaking!"
> 
> He tried adjusting the straps, the face mask, the seals everything. It wouldnt stop whistling. Turns out there was a pretty good wind outside and it was whistling through the room.   I felt terrible.....but I still will sleep with that door open, lol



OMG I have tears in my eyes...


----------



## princess aleya

gotomu212 said:


> Two weeks ago on the Transatlantic I went back to my room in the middle of the day, door was open and the host was cleaning the bathroom. I was beat so went in and laid on the bed anyway, host walked into the main room, and OMG THAT'S NOT MY HOST and OM friggin G that isn't my stuff on the dresser. I was in the wrong room!  Accidentally got off the elevator at 7 instead of 6 and just made myself at home on their bed.  As I was rushing out I told the host "this never happened, we will never speak of it again".
> 
> I also was on the elevator when it stopped mid-trip to let more people on. It was a family with two SCREAMING kids (one was flailing and kicking too). I acted like I got confused and hit the door closed button instead of door open one.  My 5 year old was super judge-y on that one and I do admit feeling bad now but they were LOUD and I had 5 more floors to go.



Ok, seriously this is too funny. I'm not going to have a voice tomorrow because I have been laughing so hard.  This is totally something I would do.


----------



## princess aleya

Luxo said:


> On one of our first Magic cruises many years ago our family had a busy day and we were all on our own for lunch. I was getting sick of the fast stuff on deck 9 so I decided to head to Parrot Cay for the buffet. So I walked up by myself and the host said "Single?" and I said yes... thinking that he was just asking if it was just me alone for lunch.
> 
> Well, he proceeded to take me to a big table with a couple of the entertainment cast  members and about 10 other people. I had inadvertently stumbled into the 'Cruising Single' mixer lunch. I awkwardly ate and made as little polite small talk as possible knowing my DW and 5 kids were on board!
> 
> I ate quickly and was the first to leave... I will never forget the cast member saying "did we scare you off?" as I left!
> 
> Oh, and I pee in the stateroom showers.



Love it!!


----------



## Baloo2003

wendyoconnor said:


> Every day I would put the tube of lotion in my toilet kit so the room attendant would bring more. I ADORE the H2O body butter, sad that its not on the ship anymore.



I got a $20 tube of that as a gift and have it on my desk at work.  Great stuff.


----------



## Saratoga75

Last year while sailing on the Wonder to the Mexican Rivera I was at the quiet cove pool when two women placed towels down on the 2 chairs next to me, and then went off to lunch. ( I know that because they were talking about what to eat). After about 30 minutes, and since there were people waiting for open chairs I removed the towels so that couple could use them. Finally 30-40 minutes later while I was in the pool the two women returned looking completely puzzled. Oh well.


----------



## barbmouse

gotomu212 said:


> Two weeks ago on the Transatlantic I went back to my room in the middle of the day, door was open and the host was cleaning the bathroom. I was beat so went in and laid on the bed anyway, host walked into the main room, and OMG THAT'S NOT MY HOST and OM friggin G that isn't my stuff on the dresser. I was in the wrong room!  Accidentally got off the elevator at 7 instead of 6 and just made myself at home on their bed.  As I was rushing out I told the host "this never happened, we will never speak of it again".
> 
> I also was on the elevator when it stopped mid-trip to let more people on. It was a family with two SCREAMING kids (one was flailing and kicking too). I acted like I got confused and hit the door closed button instead of door open one.  My 5 year old was super judge-y on that one and I do admit feeling bad now but they were LOUD and I had 5 more floors to go.



I am late coming to this thread and have had the best time reading and laughing but this.... OMG! I have laughed and laughed! Mascara dripping down my face laughter!! So funny!


----------



## jaybo22

My son may have innocently placed a couple of small items that he fancied in the bottom of the stroller while Mommy and Daddy were shopping that may have been noticed only after we got back to the room (with all of our purchases).   I don't recall if these items were returned.


----------



## Heyriddle

jaybo22 said:


> My son may have innocently placed a couple of small items that he fancied in the bottom of the stroller while Mommy and Daddy were shopping that may have been noticed only after we got back to the room (with all of our purchases).   I don't recall if these items were returned.



I did that when I was three at Disneyland. It landed my mom in a security office in a weeee bit  of trouble.


----------



## pfp258

I am not sure i understand, your child placed some items in the bottom of the stroller and you "accidentally" brought them to your room and then when you discovered the items you didn't pay for you "don't remember" if you brought them back?  Wink wink....theft is funny to people?  I just don't get it.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

jaybo22 said:


> My son may have innocently placed a couple of small items that he fancied in the bottom of the stroller while Mommy and Daddy were shopping that may have been noticed only after we got back to the room (with all of our purchases).   I don't recall if these items were returned.



Maybe you should've kept that one to yourself. You didn't return unpaid for merchandise? That's shoplifting. I did that with a candy bar when I was 4. My mother made sure that it was paid for.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Slappy32

EPCOTatNight said:


> Maybe you should've kept that one to yourself. You didn't return unpaid for merchandise? That's shoplifting. I did that with a candy bar when I was 4. My mother made sure that it was paid for.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Take it easy. Passing judgement on people is not what this thread is about. If you want to play holier than thou, take it somewhere else.


----------



## aan1701

Slappy32 said:


> Take it easy. Passing judgement on people is not what this thread is about. If you want to play holier than thou, take it somewhere else.



Agreed. Even though I agree with EPCOTatNight, this thread is about coming clean not judging.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## ludari

I wore Converse tennis shoes to Palo and convinced the maitre'd to let it slide.  He did each both times I visited Palo during that trip.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Slappy32 said:


> Take it easy. Passing judgement on people is not what this thread is about. If you want to play holier than thou, take it somewhere else.



Yet, you're passing judgement on me.  Give me a break. If i'm holier than thou for taking issue with shoplifting, than so be it. Taking extra shampoo is one thing, outright stealing an undisclosed amount of merchandise is another. This thread is about FUN confessions. Maybe you should take it somewhere else. Also, I wasn't the only poster or the first to mention it either.



pfp258 said:


> I am not sure i understand, your child placed some items in the bottom of the stroller and you "accidentally" brought them to your room and then when you discovered the items you didn't pay for you "don't remember" if you brought them back?  Wink wink....theft is funny to people?  I just don't get it.


Agreed.


----------



## pfp258

Thanks Epcotatnight...your support is appreciated!  I can laugh at converse at Palo and no undies under formal wear etc., but when people start talking about dropping wave phones in the pool and taking them to guest services and lying that they don't what happened, but the phone isn't working and finding merchandise at the bottom of their stroller that wasn't paid for (and not returning said merchandise) I feel like a line has been crossed. I am not holier than thou (actually we are a family of atheists) but always taught my girls (17 and19) to take responsibility for their mistakes and never steal (whether by accident or not).


----------



## valee

There are too many shades of gray, so I'll just keep reading and not judging. The way that a post is written - what is included and what is left out - can skew my perception of the situation. I'll just assume that people were following the golden rule.


----------



## feelthenspeak

EPCOTatNight said:
			
		

> Maybe you should've kept that one to yourself. You didn't return unpaid for merchandise? That's shoplifting. I did that with a candy bar when I was 4. My mother made sure that it was paid for.
> 
> Omg...here we go. Remind me not to bump into you on a cruise. Geez.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

feelthenspeak said:


> remind me to to bump into you.



Come on and hop on the bandwagon of Non-judgemental people judging me. Lol! I was accused of stealing on the H2O thread, and now I'm a goody 2 shoes. I guess I have all angles covered. And I still stand by my post. If you're willing to stand for something, you've got to be willing to stand alone.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## EPCOTatNight

feelthenspeak said:


> But it is totally okay to judge people and attack someone's character??? Yeah, that's totally okay. Negative nannies....you're one of those people that wait for someone to do something wrong or make a mistake so you can judge away, aren't you?
> 
> Don't worry, be happy. It's a song. You should look it up. Sending some cheer your way..



Oh, the irony in this post.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## feelthenspeak

EPCOTatNight said:
			
		

> Oh, the irony in this post.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



What me judging your unhappiness?...not your character. Big difference.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

feelthenspeak said:


> What me judging your unhappiness?...not your character. Big difference.



Of course it's different. You keep telling yourself that. Unlike you, I have no problem with being called judgmental. Yes, I judge people occasionally. So do you. You're just not ready to admit it. 
Unhappiness?  Every day that the good Lord blesses me and my family with life makes me happy. Everything else is icing on the cake.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## feelthenspeak

EPCOTatNight said:
			
		

> Come on and hop on the bandwagon of Non-judgemental people judging me. Lol! I was accused of stealing on the H2O thread, and now I'm a goody 2 shoes. I guess I have all angles covered. And I still stand by my post. If you're willing to stand for something, you've got to be willing to stand alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I never said I never judge people. We all do but her statement was, in my opinion, not cause for anyone to attack her morality or character.  She made an honest mistake. It's not like she found them right outside the shops and could simply return them.  And the quote at the end was priceless.  Hahahaha


----------



## EPCOTatNight

feelthenspeak said:


> I never said I never judge people. We all do but her statement was, in my opinion, not cause for anyone to attack her morality or character.  She made an honest mistake. It's not like she found them right outside the shops and could simply return them.  And the quote at the end was priceless.  Hahahaha



She's in the same "building" that the items were taken. Yes, she could have easily returned them even if it was the next day. You have your opinion and I have mine. Just note that I don't begrudge you for yours. Mine is no more valid than yours and vice versa.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## feelthenspeak

EPCOTatNight said:
			
		

> She's in the same "building" that the items were taken. Yes, she could have easily returned them even if it was the next day. You have your opinion and I have mine. Just note that I don't begrudge you for yours. Mine is no more valid than yours and vice versa.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I assumed she meant while she was off the ship in the shops...


----------



## gumbypee

Goodbye happy post- u were fun while u lasted!!


----------



## ksloane

gumbypee said:


> Goodbye happy post- u were fun while u lasted!!


----------



## VS85

Aw I was really loving this thread... For everyone else's sake can we stop with the debate and hear some more stories?? Please? I'm genuinely asking here.


----------



## piperdown

It was fun while it lasted. 

Nobody was hurt or put in danger and it didn't directly impact you, so why the need to call someone out?

Stealing is bad. We all know that. But if you're going to comment on that one, why not all the other confessions of theft. Plates, glasses, H2O products, etc. I'm guessing those items had about the same dollar value as the items taken by that small child.

My guess is that you just didn't like the "tone" of that post. Maybe because the items were taken from a shop versus the dining room? Either way, sad reason to spoil the thread.


----------



## ksloane

VS85 said:


> Aw I was really loving this thread... For everyone else's sake can we stop with the debate and hear some more stories?? Please? I'm genuinely asking here.



If we had a "like" button, I'd like your post.

So how about I try a confession - 

I do not like the H2O products..Well, I liked the body butter, but have no interest in the shampoo, conditioner, or regular lotion.


----------



## IrishCowboy

Counting down the minutes until one of the mods closes this thread....


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

IrishCowboy said:


> Counting down the minutes until one of the mods closes this thread....



Noooooo!!!!

I was just getting ready to confess that I have regifted some of my FE gifts to other FE's!!!


----------



## pfuentes1098

Ok, I'll confess, too. I don't like the H2O + shampoo, either. Love the body butter, though. I also have zero interest in Palo or Remy (gasp!).  Why pay extra money for it when I'm already getting good food and great service in MDR?


----------



## everydaymathchick

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Noooooo!!!!
> 
> I was just getting ready to confess that I have regifted some of my FE gifts to other FE's!!!



Ok that's hilarious! Were you sure you weren't just giving back the items you got to the ppl who gave them to you? ;-) 

I'll confess: I was going to participate in the FE group on our last cruise, but the idea of making a FE & presents for everyone stressed me out so much that I dropped out! Too much pressure to make something cute!


----------



## g3pak

Regifting- yay!  

Not a DCL confession, but since some brought up regifting....last month we celebrated my birthday.  My MIL insisted all of the family in town go to lunch for my birthday.  Just a year ago I thought all siblings agreed to no more birthday gifts to each other-just to nieces and nephews.  I was tired of buying a gift card or dumb gift, just to receive the same.  Anyway, I suspect my MIL told the SIL's to bring me a gift, so one gave me a card and $25 cash.  The other gave me a $15 Starbucks card.  

The one that gave me the Starbucks card- her husbands birthday was last week.  I told my wife to send the card to him since I had not used it yet.  I KNOW my SIL will look at it and say "hmmm...this is the same card I just gave him."  Pretty bad to regift back to the same family.


----------



## jenf22

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Noooooo!!!!
> 
> I was just getting ready to confess that I have regifted some of my FE gifts to other FE's!!!



OOOOO... Can I use this???  That would be something to do with my box of previous FE gifts in the basement!


----------



## kdeans1010

I don't like the H2O products either. I get them and then put them into my "go bag" for decon/disaster team at work or our guest room (which people get really impressed.).


----------



## July171955

I have never been on a Disney cruise, or any for that matter, and this is my first time on a Disney forum, or any , for that matter. I have however, been to DL and WDW several times, we are going to DL this weekend. I get 'looks' from my family for bringing home cups, mickey head plates form the child's menu(I have no young children). I either ask for them or 'find' them wherever someone else has left them. One of my fav is a plastic wine glass from DCA. I have complete sets. When we stayed at the Saratoga, I took all the paper plates home with me. We also self- toured the Grand Floridian (did not stay there) and asked for some of the shampoo, etc from the carts, and took a few extra. I was so happy to find this thread because my husband thinks I'm nuts.It's nice to know others think the same as I do. We are going on our first cruise together in Nov out of Galveston and I don't expect to change much before then. I will continue to bring back as much of whatever souveniers I can find, acquire, etc. I am not above dumpster diving. People throw away the most useful items!  As far as the item in the stroller, all I can say is we all have our own standards. What I have done, someone else may not approve of, and vice versa. This is not a judging site, but a sharing site. I am happy to be here. And can't wait for my cruise experience


----------



## Fantasiesabound

I don't like the H2O products for my hair, but I LOVE the body butter! 

I do horde them though. 

I have a new confession (to try and keep the thread going) that seems to get weird looks when I do it each cruise - I don't like wearing my bathing suit onto the ship on embarkation day, so I just bring it packed and then change into it in the bathroom by the pool. I actually don't know why this gets weird looks - I DO go into the stall, for Pete's sake - but each and every time I always get some weird glances as I walk out with my clothes in hand and a suit and cover up on.


----------



## Jerseymomof2

everydaymathchick said:


> Ok that's hilarious! Were you sure you weren't just giving back the items you got to the ppl who gave them to you? ;-)
> 
> I'll confess: I was going to participate in the FE group on our last cruise, but the idea of making a FE & presents for everyone stressed me out so much that I dropped out! Too much pressure to make something cute!




I confess the same! I really wanted to participate in the FE exchange but just couldn't think of something cute and then to make 20-30 of them and get them on the ship and then deliver them.  it just became to much for me.


----------



## ksloane

pfuentes1098 said:


> Ok, I'll confess, too. I don't like the H2O + shampoo, either. Love the body butter, though. I also have zero interest in Palo or Remy (gasp!).  Why pay extra money for it when I'm already getting good food and great service in MDR?



Yea. I've not done Palo or Remy either and don't have a huge interest.  I don't think for me that it's really money as I like to eat meals with my family.



kdeans1010 said:


> I don't like the H2O products either. I get them and then put them into my "go bag" for decon/disaster team at work or our guest room (which people get really impressed.).



I bring back a few for our women's shelter who provide items to women and their children who have moved out suddenly and have very little to get started with.  I figure the kids will like the "Mickey" stuff and can use some happiness in their lives. We don't bring back a lot though.




mommyofthreeboys said:


> Noooooo!!!!
> 
> I was just getting ready to confess that I have regifted some of my FE gifts to other FE's!!!



Never regifted to other FEs, but I do leave a lot of the candy/snacks (unless they are regional to the gifter and we want to try something new) for the room host/hostess and youth activity cm's.  We don't eat much candy and I don't want to bring it back.


----------



## Silverfox97

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Noooooo!!!!
> 
> I was just getting ready to confess that I have regifted some of my FE gifts to other FE's!!!



Me too!!! I do it from cruise to cruise tho, not on the same one.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cruisecrasher

Silverfox97 said:


> Me too!!! I do it from cruise to cruise tho, not on the same one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This. ^^^


----------



## PizzieDuster

July171955 said:


> I have never been on a Disney cruise, or any for that matter, and this is my first time on a Disney forum, or any , for that matter. I have however, been to DL and WDW several times, we are going to DL this weekend. I get 'looks' from my family for bringing home cups, mickey head plates form the child's menu(I have no young children). I either ask for them or 'find' them wherever someone else has left them. One of my fav is a plastic wine glass from DCA. I have complete sets. When we stayed at the Saratoga, I took all the paper plates home with me. We also self- toured the Grand Floridian (did not stay there) and asked for some of the shampoo, etc from the carts, and took a few extra. I was so happy to find this thread because my husband thinks I'm nuts.It's nice to know others think the same as I do. We are going on our first cruise together in Nov out of Galveston and I don't expect to change much before then. I will continue to bring back as much of whatever souveniers I can find, acquire, etc. I am not above dumpster diving. People throw away the most useful items!  As far as the item in the stroller, all I can say is we all have our own standards. What I have done, someone else may not approve of, and vice versa. This is not a judging site, but a sharing site. I am happy to be here. And can't wait for my cruise experience



WELCOME!  

I posted earlier that I can't stand to throw anything away that has a DCL logo on it.  Matches, pens and even those paper cover things they put on the glasses in the stateroom!


----------



## feelthenspeak

piperdown said:
			
		

> It was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Nobody was hurt or put in danger and it didn't directly impact you, so why the need to call someone out?
> 
> Stealing is bad. We all know that. But if you're going to comment on that one, why not all the other confessions of theft. Plates, glasses, H2O products, etc. I'm guessing those items had about the same dollar value as the items taken by that small child.
> 
> My guess is that you just didn't like the "tone" of that post. Maybe because the items were taken from a shop versus the dining room? Either way, sad reason to spoil the thread.



Word!...sorry if I took over the thread earlier, debbie downers irritate me..on to the confessions!

The fe regifting is HI-larious! What do people really do with all that stuff!!??!!


----------



## Cptnkirky

Fantasiesabound said:


> I have a new confession (to try and keep the thread going) that seems to get weird looks when I do it each cruise - I don't like wearing my bathing suit onto the ship on embarkation day, so I just bring it packed and then change into it in the bathroom by the pool. I actually don't know why this gets weird looks - I DO go into the stall, for Pete's sake - but each and every time I always get some weird glances as I walk out with my clothes in hand and a suit and cover up on.



Wonder why? This is what my family and I have done on all cruises for over 20 years.... strange! Who wants to wear their bathing suit all day, through a flight, bus trip to the port, checkin, lunch, etc; with the possibility it might be raining!? not me


----------



## EPCOTatNight

feelthenspeak said:


> Word!...sorry if I took over the thread earlier, debbie downers irritate me..on to the confessions!
> 
> The fe regifting is HI-larious! What do people really do with all that stuff!!??!!



Moving on while name calling?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

My confession is that I ignore what other people are wearing in the MDR's. I don't know if anyone is wearing shorts, tank tops, or slippers. I'm perfectly ok with wearing a suit while others around me dine in their robes.

P.S. Mods, please don't close.


----------



## DCLcruisefan

Okay, I'll admit it. I was young and I cried while disembarking my first Disney cruise, which was also my very first cruise.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

My confession:


I don't like dressing up for dinner.  I do it in a tolerant way but I don't enjoy it.  In January we spent the bucks and bought formals.  Yes, BOUGHT.  3 tuxes and a gown.  We had 3 cruises for this year so we figured it was a safe investment of the money.  Riiiiight. We wore the formals for about an hour on our January cruise for pics.  We then unanimously decided it wasn't worth the discomfort, changed back to shorts, & hit up Topsiders for dinner.  We didn't even bother hauling the stuff on our May cruise.  Hubby & I won't be bringing that mess with us in September and I highly doubt any of it sees the outside of my closet on Allure in November.

I don't like how long MDR dinners take.  So many other things I'd rather be doing. 

Let the flaming begin.


----------



## kuhltiffany

We have 2 food allergies in our family (one can be fatal), so most of the food/candy I find in our FE we can't use.  On each cruise we've taken, I've discovered FE's not on our Cruise sign-ups when I'm out delivering.  I take note of these and drop our candy into those...


----------



## wcw57

July171955 said:


> I have never been on a Disney cruise, or any for that matter, and this is my first time on a Disney forum, or any , for that matter. I have however, been to DL and WDW several times, we are going to DL this weekend. I get 'looks' from my family for bringing home cups, mickey head plates form the child's menu(I have no young children). I either ask for them or 'find' them wherever someone else has left them. One of my fav is a plastic wine glass from DCA. I have complete sets. When we stayed at the Saratoga, I took all the paper plates home with me. We also self- toured the Grand Floridian (did not stay there) and asked for some of the shampoo, etc from the carts, and took a few extra. I was so happy to find this thread because my husband thinks I'm nuts.It's nice to know others think the same as I do. We are going on our first cruise together in Nov out of Galveston and I don't expect to change much before then. I will continue to bring back as much of whatever souveniers I can find, acquire, etc. I am not above dumpster diving. People throw away the most useful items!  As far as the item in the stroller, all I can say is we all have our own standards. What I have done, someone else may not approve of, and vice versa. This is not a judging site, but a sharing site. I am happy to be here. And can't wait for my cruise experience



WELCOME!!!

you chose a strange thread  to make your debut post...most people are full of questions first!  

doesn't matter....we are glad to have you aboard!


----------



## ksloane

kuhltiffany said:


> We have 2 food allergies in our family (one can be fatal), so most of the food/candy I find in our FE we can't use.  On each cruise we've taken, I've discovered FE's not on our Cruise sign-ups when I'm out delivering.  I take note of these and drop our candy into those...



That's a nice plan.


----------



## Gracies Moms

DCLcruisefan said:


> Okay, I'll admit it. I was young and I cried while disembarking my first Disney cruise, which was also my very first cruise.



I guess I should admit along with you...I _wasn't_ young (38) and I cried as we we were introduced and stepped aboard the Wonder this past April.  

And again when my 3 yo daughter ran into her first Princess (Tiana).


----------



## PizzieDuster

I'm posting this now while people are "discussing" something different.  

Maybe no one will notice.  

*SPEAKING REALLY REALLY FAST SO YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND* I reused my #2 Boarding Pass on our second cruise.  Whew. 

I was going to take that one to the grave.  But I felt it was a good time to confess  

Now you can't do that.  Back in the old days they handed out the same cards.  I didn't plan to keep it, they just didn't ask for it back on our very first 4 day, I just kept it with my navigators.

It is safely secured in my scrap book now.  I did NOT sell it on EBAY  

Jeez, I feel like I took one for the team, stay on topic.  Love this thread   Don't flame me.  I can't take it from my daughter (was 10 min late picking her up today~_oh the horror_) then come here on a fun thread and get it.


----------



## chris31997

kuhltiffany said:


> We have 2 food allergies in our family (one can be fatal), so most of the food/candy I find in our FE we can't use.  On each cruise we've taken, I've discovered FE's not on our Cruise sign-ups when I'm out delivering.  I take note of these and drop our candy into those...



I think that is great alittle extra


----------



## figment52

Jerseymomof2 said:


> I confess the same! I really wanted to participate in the FE exchange but just couldn't think of something cute and then to make 20-30 of them and get them on the ship and then deliver them.  it just became to much for me.


 

I am just the opposite - I find ideas, *make them* and then do not sign up for the FE exchange because I don't want to take the time to deliver then.  I will pack some of them and then just drop them in random FE's if I see them in normal travels on the ship.  I have a good size box full of assorted gifts ready to go - lol.


----------



## kdeans1010

EPCOTatNight said:


> My confession is that I ignore what other people are wearing in the MDR's. I don't know if anyone is wearing shorts, tank tops, or slippers. I'm perfectly ok with wearing a suit while others around me dine in their robes.
> 
> P.S. Mods, please don't close.



I have wanted to wear pjs to the dining room, but been afraid to (people would flame throw).


----------



## dibond38

I don't really like the towel animals except the monkey and it bothers me when they use my stuff on the animals. We do save the monkey and let him hang in the room. The others are quickly turned back into towels. 

I also hoard the night time chocolates. I even got the room steward to leave extras on our last trip. Yum.


----------



## cruisecrasher

kuhltiffany said:


> We have 2 food allergies in our family (one can be fatal), so most of the food/candy I find in our FE we can't use.  On each cruise we've taken, I've discovered FE's not on our Cruise sign-ups when I'm out delivering.  I take note of these and drop our candy into those...


Yes. This. Allergies!  



Gracies Moms said:


> I guess I should admit along with you...I wasn't young (38) and I cried as we we were introduced and stepped aboard the Wonder this past April.
> 
> And again when my 3 yo daughter ran into her first Princess (Tiana).



I cry on boarding. I cry when I leave. I cry when I see the castle. 
I just always thought everyone did that. 



kdeans1010 said:


> I have wanted to wear pjs to the dining room, but been afraid to (people would flame throw).


There was one lady last cruise who did this every night. To each their own. 



dibond38 said:


> I don't really like the towel animals except the monkey and it bothers me when they use my stuff on the animals. We do save the monkey and let him hang in the room. The others are quickly turned back into towels.
> 
> I also hoard the night time chocolates. I even got the room steward to leave extras on our last trip. Yum.


Chocolates. With no ingredients list. 
So none of us eat them between allergies, etc. I've always left a neat little stack on the dresser by the closet.


----------



## doombuqqy

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet but I wore my PJ's to watch POTC on pirate night


----------



## tinkerone

PizzieDuster said:


> I'm posting this now while people are "discussing" something different.
> 
> Maybe no one will notice.
> 
> *SPEAKING REALLY REALLY FAST SO YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND* I reused my #2 Boarding Pass on our second cruise.  Whew.
> 
> I was going to take that one to the grave.  But I felt it was a good time to confess
> 
> Now you can't do that.  Back in the old days they handed out the same cards.  I didn't plan to keep it, they just didn't ask for it back on our very first 4 day, I just kept it with my navigators.
> 
> It is safely secured in my scrap book now.  I did NOT sell it on EBAY
> 
> Jeez, I feel like I took one for the team, stay on topic.  Love this thread   Don't flame me.  I can't take it from my daughter (was 10 min late picking her up today~_oh the horror_) then come here on a fun thread and get it.



I loved this, made me smile!  i'm really jealous I didn't think of that....lol.


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

I have been wanting to do a formal night. I have only been on quick three night cruises and couldn't justify more clothing and accessories when I was able to use a carry on. I think I am trying to make up for my missed prom. I defiantly would have looked better in a formal many years ago but I still want the experience and it would be a bonus to be with a guy I really like.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

everydaymathchick said:


> Ok that's hilarious! Were you sure you weren't just giving back the items you got to the ppl who gave them to you? ;-)





jenf22 said:


> OOOOO... Can I use this???  That would be something to do with my box of previous FE gifts in the basement!





Silverfox97 said:


> Me too!!! I do it from cruise to cruise tho, not on the same one.



YES, from cruise to cruise! I should've clarified. I've never regifted on the same cruise. I have a little class  






sweetpee_1993 said:


> My confession:
> I don't like how long MDR dinners take.  So many other things I'd rather be doing.
> 
> Let the flaming begin.



I totally agree!!! I'm thinking about skipping the MDRs in November. I'd rather be sitting next to the pool with a beer and a slice of pizza. The MDR food isn't THAT good. IMO


----------



## Reddaisy

I cry after the countdown at the sail away party and have cried all 3 times I have seen Believe.


----------



## Heyriddle

I fall asleep during the shows.


----------



## Slappy32

PizzieDuster said:


> Maybe no one will notice.
> 
> *SPEAKING REALLY REALLY FAST SO YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND* I reused my #2 Boarding Pass on our second cruise.  Whew.
> 
> I was going to take that one to the grave.  But I felt it was a good time to confess



That's a great one!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Heyriddle said:


> I fall asleep during the shows.



So do I. I do the same in WDW also.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

I was up early one morning and came across 2 souvenir drink cups that were left by someone the night before… well they ended up in my cupboard here at home somehow. I also wore shorts and flip-flops to dinner, I don't go on vacation to dress up that's not vacation to me.


----------



## Marlea98

DCLcruisefan said:


> Okay, I'll admit it. I was young and I cried while disembarking my first Disney cruise, which was also my very first cruise.



I was 40 on my first DCL cruise and cried 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

PizzieDuster said:


> I reused my #2 Boarding Pass on our second cruise.



I have a few times and still have a #2 and a #5 boarding card in my possession  Memories....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I don't like how long MDR dinners take.  So many other things I'd rather be doing.



I feel this way sometimes too...... This is also why I haven't done Remy dinner yet. Brunch we did, but 3 hours at a table eating.... Eek.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## postalchick71

Cptnkirky said:


> Wonder why? This is what my family and I have done on all cruises for over 20 years.... strange! Who wants to wear their bathing suit all day, through a flight, bus trip to the port, checkin, lunch, etc; with the possibility it might be raining!? not me



I was waiting in line behind a woman who complained the whole time "This is a bathroom not a changing room.  Why do people get changed in here? This takes away my precious time waiting here"  This was after we'd been on the ship all of 2 hours.  I ignored her, but she was so loud and whiny about it.  I was waiting to change


----------



## ThePicketts

Saratoga75 said:
			
		

> Last year while sailing on the Wonder to the Mexican Rivera I was at the quiet cove pool when two women placed towels down on the 2 chairs next to me, and then went off to lunch. ( I know that because they were talking about what to eat). After about 30 minutes, and since there were people waiting for open chairs I removed the towels so that couple could use them. Finally 30-40 minutes later while I was in the pool the two women returned looking completely puzzled. Oh well.



My only problem with what you did is that you waited 30 minutes too long.


----------



## becpee

postalchick71 said:


> I was waiting in line behind a woman who complained the whole time "This is a bathroom not a changing room.  Why do people get changed in here? This takes away my precious time waiting here"  This was after we'd been on the ship all of 2 hours.  I ignored her, but she was so loud and whiny about it.  I was waiting to change



I would have dropped a silent but deadly fart in the line just for her...


----------



## ThePicketts

Okay,  serious confession...NO JUDGING! 2 years ago I took a TA to take my MIL back to America (She had a newly surgically repaired hip). So I am a older male, sailing with my older mother, and an expert of all things in the Disney and Show tune categories. Let's just say people were not assuming I was a happily married man, and there were a few unrequited advances. No big deal.  But what made it really uncomfortable is that I had some friends kids make me a mask for the masquerade party. They ended up making me a purple and pink feathered mask! I wore it because I didn't want the kids to be upset BUT 2 things happened: 1) every time I blinked I got a feather in my eye and 2) I felt like I had a "fresh meat" sign hanging around my neck!


----------



## Msmit002

becpee said:


> I would have dropped a silent but deadly fart in the line just for her...




I just snorted coffee through my nose.


----------



## Patricia1

braysmommy said:


> Agree on FE but i have decided I'm just going to buy stuff for DS(7) and secretly put things in his FE. It will save me a ton of time and money



I've thought about doing this but DD8 likes to deliver FE. I won't do it again though, same reason all have mentioned..


----------



## jjgarv

Reddaisy said:


> I cry after the countdown at the sail away party and have cried all 3 times I have seen Believe.



I also cry when they sound the horn after the countdown at the sail away party. And I've cried every time I've seen Disney Dreams!


----------



## wdwlover25

jjgarv said:


> I also cry when they sound the horn after the countdown at the sail away party. And I've cried every time I've seen Disney Dreams!



My first cry is on the bus approaching the port. Seeing the ship for the first time again is very emotional for me!  I also cry when they sound the horn. Love when you wish upon a star.   I cry during Golden Mickey's when they do the Walt footage.... Disney Dreams. And lastly when I have to take off my lanyard at the end of the cruise.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Patricia1 said:


> I've thought about doing this but DD8 likes to deliver FE. I won't do it again though, same reason all have mentioned..


 
I wonder if I could pay a kid on my cruise to deliver the FE gifts? 

I like putting them together to give out and I like checking the pockets to see what we got but I'm not a big fan of having to run around the ship delivering them.


----------



## ksloane

PrincessTrisha said:


> I wonder if I could pay a kid on my cruise to deliver the FE gifts?
> 
> I like putting them together to give out and I like checking the pockets to see what we got but I'm not a big fan of having to run around the ship delivering them.



If you cruised with my daughter, she'd LOVE to...and you could probably bargain her down to a special FE gift or milkshake...she just loves running around the ship!  LOL


----------



## barbmouse

PizzieDuster said:


> I'm posting this now while people are "discussing" something different.
> 
> Maybe no one will notice.
> 
> *SPEAKING REALLY REALLY FAST SO YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND* I reused my #2 Boarding Pass on our second cruise.  Whew.
> 
> I was going to take that one to the grave.  But I felt it was a good time to confess
> 
> Now you can't do that.  Back in the old days they handed out the same cards.  I didn't plan to keep it, they just didn't ask for it back on our very first 4 day, I just kept it with my navigators.
> 
> It is safely secured in my scrap book now.  I did NOT sell it on EBAY
> 
> Jeez, I feel like I took one for the team, stay on topic.  Love this thread   Don't flame me.  I can't take it from my daughter (was 10 min late picking her up today~_oh the horror_) then come here on a fun thread and get it.



Brilliant!! Why didn't I think of that?? I still have my passes too. We were not asked to give them back so I kept them! Oops!!


----------



## Msmit002

barbmouse said:


> Brilliant!! Why didn't I think of that?? I still have my passes too. We were not asked to give them back so I kept them! Oops!!



I see a new black market emerging.


----------



## Stitch'sCousin

When we did our B2B in August 2011, we were actually given a #1.  I wanted to keep it for the album but the CM wouldn't let us so all we have is a picture of me holding it!


----------



## The Monkey

It's been two years now so I guess I can confess without fear,
 "I have yelled at my wife in line to get pictures with a princess."
It was our first cruise and my wife is really shy when it comes to new things. So from the point of departure to this line four days later it has been one "go ask that CM this!" or "Are we allowed to do that, you should go ask first" after another. Not knowing anything about cruising made her want to ask about everything and her shyness made it my job to ask for her because the cm's were "scary". I was tired of it and stuck in line to see four princesses we had already gotten pics with but since we had  the photo package we had to get these pictures too. As we waited I notice another background for photos setting up upstairs, I pointed it out to my wife and asked if she wanted to get pictures up there too. 
"no, we'll be late for dinner." she said 
"no big deal love, it's just a few minutes"
"no they will wait for us and I don't want to hold up the table and the servers are expecting us."
"IT WILL BE FINE!! NO ONE CARES IF WE'RE A LITTLE LATE"

I had no intention of raising my voice or yelling but by the looks I got I did and  the whole lobby heard me.

long story short (I know "too late") we got pics with all the princesses and at the back ground up stairs, I felt like a jerk for yelling  and we made it to dinner just a few minutes late... "no one cared"

One more please,
At that dinner the waiter made two paper people for us and asked us "which is male and which is female". My table passed the two paper people around but couldn't tell any difference. Now our table was all adults, no kids, so I decided to answer the riddle in a very un-disney way.

I took one of the two paper figures and ripped two lines in the crotch area. With a fold here and a fold there I had created a male paper doll with an origami erection. 

The look of shock on my tablemates faces was worth the price of the cruise. 

When the waiter returned he asked "So did you figure out who was the guy"

"yes...  yes I did"


----------



## tinkerone

wdwlover25 said:


> And lastly when I have to take off my lanyard at the end of the cruise.



wait...you have to take off the lanyard???  that explains a lot!


----------



## RockinMama

I have not sailed yet, but I will confess that this thread has turned me away from FE's and put my mind at ease about dressing up for dinner. Not that I will wear shorts, but my jeans will be just fine instead of the dress slacks I thought I'd have to wear nightly.


----------



## knewton64

January 2009 -


*#1*)  I was just beginning to get immersed in All things Disney when I entered the middle elevator Deck 3 of the Disney Wonder.


My TR from the adventure:
"MY VERY 1ST TRIP 2 WDW / DISNEY WONDER" 01-07-09 to 01-15-09 (w/pics & video)
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2062857
MY ADVENTURES by Disney "Spirit of America" Sept 2009 trip report ...
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2201584 - Cached 
__________________





ANYWHO -



and I see two people in the elevator w/one being a young man in a white turban w/ short cropped black hair wearing what looked liked white 80's parachute jump pants.


To me,
he just had that look like he was some Prince from overseas.



WAIT!!

It gets better......
So,
me ...........



wanting to continue to be in the Disney frame of mind -
and friendly too........



NOT REALIZNG WHO HE IS.....................


proceeds to strike up a conversation using what Arabic I knew.



HE meanwhile,
throw up his hands frantically & says,


"ENGLISH, ENGLISH!!"



So, dummy me switches languages (back to Engish) with he and I having the most 'funnest' 2 minute elevator conversation I have had in years (couldn't figure out WHY the other person in the elevator was trying sooooooo hard to surpress from laughing).





*FLASH FORWARD 6 month later -*



......and I FINALLY watch 'that' Disney movie!!

......and slowly realize..........



WEll........



I will let you fill in the blanks!!




MAN..................did I ever feel STOOPID!!







BUT WAIT!!  THERE IS MORE!!






*#2*:    March 2010   ABD vacation out to Anaheim
                      (Disney related)


I asked Goofy one evening how big are his feet (implying what size shoe does he wear).
He threw back his hands with each out as far as he could, as if to say he caught a fish "this big."



I asked him again,  he repeated.





FLASH FORWARD 
later on that night at an ABD going away dinner




I asked the cartoonist (who was drawing him for me - my fav Disney character), the same ? since I thought Goofy was telling me "a fish story".....or two.




The cartoonist................
literally looked over her glasses and said to me ...........



(in a P.C. way of course as she said the essense of):

"DUDE.....HE IS A DOG........ THINK ABOUT IT."





***************** DOH  !!  *********************




ok......thanks 4 allowing me to confess.




T.T.F.N.


----------



## wcw57

The Monkey said:


> When the waiter returned he asked "So did you figure out who was the guy"
> 
> "yes...  yes I did"




sooooo, how were u REALLY supposed 2 tell which one was male?  I'm sure there is a clever joke in there somewhere before your Kirk-like solution to the puzzle...

btw, hope there weren't children at the table!


----------



## mjp526

Subbing


----------



## The Monkey

wcw57 said:


> sooooo, how were u REALLY supposed 2 tell which one was male?  I'm sure there is a clever joke in there somewhere before your Kirk-like solution to the puzzle...
> 
> btw, hope there weren't children at the table!



Firstly there were no kids at our table, I don"t think the waiter would have given us that riddle if there were children with us. I would never have given that answer I gave if we were eating with a family with kids.

As for the real answer, the waiter folded the two dolls in half lengthwise, placed them on top of each other then blow on them. the doll on top moved up and down in a very "kirk" like way. "see he has to be the boy" the waiter said, the table all said "ahh" and we moved on, happy to put the whole thing behind us.


----------



## daphneg

wdwlover25 said:


> My first cry is on the bus approaching the port. Seeing the ship for the first time again is very emotional for me!  I also cry when they sound the horn. Love when you wish upon a star.   I cry during Golden Mickey's when they do the Walt footage.... Disney Dreams. And lastly when I have to take off my lanyard at the end of the cruise.



This is a relief.  We're leaving on our first DCL cruise on Monday and I fully expect the waterworks to flow when I hear the boat horn. And I'm not even a huge Disney fan.  Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Sorry, Blonde in me is asking, Knewton, was that Aladdin you were in the elevator with?


----------



## g3pak

I am not blonde, but I didn't get either one of Knewton's points.  Bet you are right- that had to be Aladdin.

Now, about Goofy....what am I not getting?


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

g3pak said:


> I am not blonde, but I didn't get either one of Knewton's points.  Bet you are right- that had to be Aladdin.



lol, I was getting ready to write....."I confess. I don't get it."


----------



## Dreamscome2ru

I think we are all missing something.  Possibly it is whatever Knewtown is smoking.


----------



## carissa1970

g3pak said:


> I am not blonde, but I didn't get either one of Knewton's points.  Bet you are right- that had to be Aladdin.
> 
> Now, about Goofy....what am I not getting?



Ha ha!  I didn't understand either one of his stories, either. Hope someone explains.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Knewton was kinder than I would have been. don't know any Arabic but when I see a middle eastern descent person, I confess, I instantly think to myself "take me to your food!" ... Is that bad...


----------



## jahber

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Knewton was kinder than I would have been. don't know any Arabic but when I see a middle eastern descent person, I confess, I instantly think to myself "take me to your food!" ... Is that bad...



Nah. My husband is Indian and, alas, I am not. Whenever we see a big Indian family in the parks sharing a meal brought from home, he pretends like he's going to stick his hand in and grab some. He always jokes they won't notice one more brown hand. I guess my sandwiches don't cut it when he can smell the curry spices wafting by.


----------



## Saratoga75

ThePicketts said:


> My only problem with what you did is that you waited 30 minutes too long.



Yes you are correct! Next time I spot someone reserving chairs at the pool, and I know they will not be returning soon I will be a little more active.


----------



## Saratoga75

I obtained a Platinum Castaway Club lanyard and gave seriously considered wearing it on my last cruise to see if I would get any responses from fellow club members or crew. But in the end I did not. I will just wait 7 more cruises to receive mine.


----------



## knewton64

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Sorry, Blonde in me is asking, Knewton, was that Aladdin you were in the elevator with?





Well.....
I was partially right.


He was a Prince.....
And -

yyeess, he was from overseas........

BUT -
Yes , I hate to admit it, but yes hit was HIM - Prince Ali Ababwa  (from the Disney move, "Aladdin").....AND I NEVER KNEW IT!





g3pak said:


> I am not blonde, but I didn't get either one of Knewton's points.  Bet you are right- that had to be Aladdin.
> 
> Now, about Goofy....what am I not getting?




I learned that night (via the DL  Cartoonist) that Goofy is a dog and according to her, Goofy doesn't "wear shoes."

ok.....makes sense.







Dreamscome2ru said:


> I think we are all missing something.  Possibly it is whatever Knewtown is smoking.



ok....I will admit it, I have been 'smoking' waaaayyyyy toooo much cherry cool-aid!!



ANYWHO -
Just click my heels 3 times & say, "Only 176 more days until my next vacation, only 176 more days until my next vacation.......




Fun thread!









T.T.F.N.


----------



## CatDenver

knewton64 said:


> Yes , I hate to admit it, but yes hit was HIM - Aladdin.....AND I NEVER KNEW IT!
> 
> I learned that night (via the DL  Cartoonist) that Goofy is a dog and according to her, Goofy doesn't "wear shoes."
> 
> ok.....makes sense.
> 
> ok....I will admit it, I have been smoking waaaayyyyy toooo much cherry cool-aid!!
> 
> ANYWHO -
> Just click my heels 3 times & say, "Only 176 more days until my next vacation, only 176 more days until my next vacation.......
> 
> Fun thread!
> 
> T.T.F.N.



It's not just that he doesn't wear shoes. Goofy's hands are really his feet too. He's a dog. I'll confess though I never understood why Pluto, also a dog, is relegated to walking on all fours, doesn't speak except barking, and doesn't wear clothes. Goofy, a dog, wears clothes, walks upright, speaks words, and uses his front paws as hands. The only thing more concerning is the fact that I actually spent time pondering this! LOL


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

knewton64 said:
			
		

> Yes , I hate to admit it, but yes hit was HIM - Aladdin.....AND I NEVER KNEW IT!
> 
> .



This is not meant to sound mean, but despite my years of living in Mi (think West Bloomfield or Ann Arbor) with the highest Arabic population outside of middle East, I never saw anyone in a big white turban or parachute pants tho... So this story is funny!!


----------



## Myca

We were told on a DCL bus that Goofy is actually a mule while Pluto is a dog.


----------



## carissa1970

Myca said:


> We were told on a DCL bus that Goofy is actually a mule while Pluto is a dog.



A mule???  Seriously?  How could no one have known that all this time, if it is true?  Now I need to google a picture and check it out.


----------



## Kendal

If u google goofy it will tell you am show u he is a dog

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Myca said:


> We were told on a DCL bus that Goofy is actually a mule while Pluto is a dog.



That is incorrect, his name was in fact Dippy Dawg originally in the 1930s.


----------



## Carol G

Goodness, I was feeling guilty about taking 3 sets of shampoo, conditioner & body botter as a souvenir for 3 close friends in 2006. Now I'm reading about all of you stashing them!! No wonder they don't give the body butter away.
Have any of you went online to the H2O site? 
I've purchased several items from them and they are well worth the price.
As you have experienced &#55357;&#56841; stashing them. LOL 
They carry body butter, shampoo etc. $$$


----------



## carissa1970

Kendal said:


> If u google goofy it will tell you am show u he is a dog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I googled it and actually found quite a lot of things to support the idea that he is a mule, pictures included.  However, I have no clue how to link things.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

My confession is that I've been on this board for a few years and have never actually sailed on DCL or any other line!!!  We are hoping to sail for the first time ever this Oct on the Wonder.  Hopefully it will happen so that I finally have DCL experience and can contribute in the future.


----------



## kdeans1010

CatDenver said:


> It's not just that he doesn't wear shoes. Goofy's hands are really his feet too. He's a dog. I'll confess though I never understood why Pluto, also a dog, is relegated to walking on all fours, doesn't speak except barking, and doesn't wear clothes. Goofy, a dog, wears clothes, walks upright, speaks words, and uses his front paws as hands. The only thing more concerning is the fact that I actually spent time pondering this! LOL



Glad I'm not the only one!

Goofy and Pluto are my two favorite characters and I've never gotten a picture with Goofy since cruising. I have with Pluto.

I think Pluto is a lab based on personality. But his ears make me think some sort of hound. He could be an American lab (longer snout, colors, etc) and have some of the recessive pre-Labrador traits (which would explain the ears.).  I've never heard of Goofy being a mule though I've never heard of. I just though Goofy was a human-fied hound. I could be wrong.


...Now I feel bad that I've spent time on that topic.


----------



## msd1776

I booked our first cruise on a whim only 9 days from sailing.  I am a planner so I crammed all kinds of research into those few days.  My husband wasn't eager to go.  I know think about the cruise, and going back, regularly. I just need to convince him.   I would rather go on a cruise and only spend a couple of days in the park.


----------



## dreamer2014

Myca said:


> We were told on a DCL bus that Goofy is actually a mule while Pluto is a dog.



I always thought he was a dog too. But now that I think of it, being a mule makes  a little more sense since he's paired up with Clarabelle the cow. Not that mules usually fall in love with cows...lol.

This thread gets better every day!


----------



## sorceressk

It embarrasses me when they announce my name upon boarding. I try to walk in with the family ahead of mine, like I'm just part of their group, so we can be under the radar. Lol.


----------



## Kendal

sorceressk said:


> It embarrasses me when they announce my name upon boarding. I try to walk in with the family ahead of mine, like I'm just part of their group, so we can be under the radar. Lol.



Think about it though u stands around to wych the next family walk through most of them are in so much awe... The only one who knows most the time is the ones behind you... And walking with the family in from there name was just called... But this is funny

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

dreamer2014 said:


> I always thought he was a dog too. But now that I think of it, being a mule makes  a little more sense since he's paired up with Clarabelle the cow. Not that mules usually fall in love with cows...lol.
> 
> This thread gets better every day!



He's not paired up with Clarabelle, that's Horace Horsecollar she pairs up with and he is a horse.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> He's not paired up with Clarabelle, that's Horace Horsecollar she pairs up with and he is a horse.



But now that I think about it I think Goofy has paired up with her from time to time, I think that's because Horace lost prevalence but Horace was her original boyfriend. The change in Clarabelles love interest maybe why I think whoever has said Goofy is a mule may be confusing his as Horace. I wonder if that is why Horace fell to the wayside, maybe because he resembled Goofy too much.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

sorceressk said:
			
		

> It embarrasses me when they announce my name upon boarding. I try to walk in with the family ahead of mine, like I'm just part of their group, so we can be under the radar. Lol.



We had diff last names in our cabin. So when they asked, we said The Twins. That was a nice welcome..we overheard one of the CMs say "they really are twins!" 

This has come up before. You can basically tell them...anything you want.


----------



## barbmouse

Carrie in AZ said:


> My confession is that I've been on this board for a few years and have never actually sailed on DCL or any other line!!!  We are hoping to sail for the first time ever this Oct on the Wonder.  Hopefully it will happen so that I finally have DCL experience and can contribute in the future.



That's ok! I can so relate. I joined this board prior to taking my first DCL to get info and it took awhile for my DCL dream to come true. I have now cruised DCL only once although I have cruised other lines. I would love to cruise DCL again in the future.


----------



## ArmandXG

On our first cruise, we "christened" the room as soon as we got in it! We are also members of the Verandah Club and the Exotic Rasul Club. In fact, I cracked my tail bone in the Exotic Rasul room and was in constant pain for the remainder of our vacation. 

We bought mini bottles of spiced rum to dinner every night to add in our cokes. I don't know what I'm going to do this time since I've given up drinking soda. 

I came to dinner EVERY night tipsy from the giant chocolate martini's I had in the Sessions lounge. 

Every afternoon I walked around with a cup of Bailey's Irish cream in hand. I was on vacation! I drank a lot!!! 

We threw a message in a bottle overboard. No word yet on it's whereabouts. 

On our second cruise, I hated the fact that we brought my parents along! 

I accidentally let my father (in a wheelchair) roll into traffic when I was unloading him at the port. I then laughed about it!

I almost dumped my father out of his wheelchair as we went over a "speed bump" in the hallway of the ship... and laughed at that, too!

Ok, I'll admit I was trying to kill my father and make it look like an accident!  (Just kidding.... maybe)

I yelled at my father and bullied him into getting in line for pictures with the characters. He later admitted to having fun with said characters!

We plotted to throw an old woman and her dog overboard!

Although I enjoy meeting new people on the cruise, I don't want to be new best friends and hang out with you. I prefer to be alone with my spouse! ... See confession #1!


----------



## ThePicketts

Myca said:
			
		

> We were told on a DCL bus that Goofy is actually a mule while Pluto is a dog.



Wrong
 He was first introduced as Dopey Dog.
Sorry, some things must be said.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ThePicketts said:


> Wrong
> He was first introduced as Dopey Dog.
> Sorry, some things must be said.



Well, actually Dippy Dawg:

_In the newspaper comic strips, this new character was first given the name Dippy Dawg. A 1938 book indicated the first change to Dippy's name, "The Story of Dippy the Goof," and by 1939 the final change was made to Goofy with the release of the cartoon "Goofy and Wilbur."_
http://disney.go.com/guestservices/faq?id=mnf10


----------



## Debbie

ThePicketts said:


> Wrong
> He was first introduced as Dopey Dog.
> Sorry, some things must be said.



From Wikipedia





> _Originally known as Dippy Dawg, the character is more commonly known simply as "Goofy," a name used in his short film series. In his 1950s persona, Goofy was called George Geef, or G. G. Geef, implying that "Goofy" was merely a nickname. In Goofy Gymnastics (1949) he fills out a coupon with the name James Boyd.[1] Sources from the Goof Troop continuity give the character's full name as Goofy Goof, or G. G. Goof, likely a reference to the 1950s name. In many other sources, both animated and comics, the surname Goof continues to be used. In other 2000s-era comics the character's full name has occasionally been given as Goofus D. Dawg._


----------



## postalchick71

We were at a character breakfast.  Minnie came to the table and I put my arm around her.  I accidentally grabbed her butt in the process.  The look on my face when they took the pic was amusing  DS asked me why did I look so scared, was I afraid of Minnie.


----------



## TempusFugit

tweis said:
			
		

> OMG! You had me laughing out loud at the office! The very quiet office.
> 
> Good one
> 
> I'm glad someone else confessed to this.....now I will also. I didn't want to put them in our beach bag because I was afraid they would scan it so......I had DH put them in the pockets of his swim shorts.
> 
> Ahhh....I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one that goes on DCL without their kids. DH and I took a 3 night last week but we didn't tell them we were going anywhere. They weren't home all week so we didn't tell them anything. Ignorance is bliss......



Add another to the list.  We go to WDW for family vacations.  DCL it's for DW and me to have done time together and remember why we had our boys in the first place....


(and how we did)


----------



## PizzieDuster

ArmandXG said:


> On our first cruise, we "christened" the room as soon as we got in it! We are also members of the Verandah Club and the Exotic Rasul Club. In fact, I cracked my tail bone in the Exotic Rasul room and was in constant pain for the remainder of our vacation.
> 
> We bought mini bottles of spiced rum to dinner every night to add in our cokes. I don't know what I'm going to do this time since I've given up drinking soda.
> 
> I came to dinner EVERY night tipsy from the giant chocolate martini's I had in the Sessions lounge.
> 
> Every afternoon I walked around with a cup of Bailey's Irish cream in hand. I was on vacation! I drank a lot!!!
> 
> We threw a message in a bottle overboard. No word yet on it's whereabouts.
> 
> On our second cruise, I hated the fact that we brought my parents along!
> 
> I accidentally let my father (in a wheelchair) roll into traffic when I was unloading him at the port. I then laughed about it!
> 
> I almost dumped my father out of his wheelchair as we went over a "speed bump" in the hallway of the ship... and laughed at that, too!
> 
> Ok, I'll admit I was trying to kill my father and make it look like an accident!  (Just kidding.... maybe)
> 
> I yelled at my father and bullied him into getting in line for pictures with the characters. He later admitted to having fun with said characters!
> 
> We plotted to throw an old woman and her dog overboard!
> 
> Although I enjoy meeting new people on the cruise, I don't want to be new best friends and hang out with you. I prefer to be alone with my spouse! ... See confession #1!





You HAVE to tell me more about the old woman and her dog.


----------



## wcw57

ArmandXG said:


> On our first cruise, we "christened" the room as soon as we got in it! We are also members of the Verandah Club and the Exotic Rasul Club. In fact, I cracked my tail bone in the Exotic Rasul room and was in constant pain for the remainder of our vacation.
> 
> We bought mini bottles of spiced rum to dinner every night to add in our cokes. I don't know what I'm going to do this time since I've given up drinking soda.
> 
> I came to dinner EVERY night tipsy from the giant chocolate martini's I had in the Sessions lounge.
> 
> Every afternoon I walked around with a cup of Bailey's Irish cream in hand. I was on vacation! I drank a lot!!!
> 
> We threw a message in a bottle overboard. No word yet on it's whereabouts.
> 
> On our second cruise, I hated the fact that we brought my parents along!
> 
> I accidentally let my father (in a wheelchair) roll into traffic when I was unloading him at the port. I then laughed about it!
> 
> I almost dumped my father out of his wheelchair as we went over a "speed bump" in the hallway of the ship... and laughed at that, too!
> 
> Ok, I'll admit I was trying to kill my father and make it look like an accident!  (Just kidding.... maybe)
> 
> I yelled at my father and bullied him into getting in line for pictures with the characters. He later admitted to having fun with said characters!
> 
> We plotted to throw an old woman and her dog overboard!
> 
> Although I enjoy meeting new people on the cruise, I don't want to be new best friends and hang out with you. I prefer to be alone with my spouse! ... See confession #1!



Maybe # 2,3 & 4 led to 6 & 7?


----------



## ArmandXG

PizzieDuster said:


> You HAVE to tell me more about the old woman and her dog.



There was an elderly Jewish couple (and the only reason I mentioned the fact that they were Jewish is because they fit the stereotype perfectly... and I should know, my last name is Goldman!) and they had this little dog that they pushed around in a stroller. They said it was a "service dog". This dog was dressed up in little frilly dresses and bows. EVERYWHERE we went, this couple and their little dog seemed to be holding court. We couldn't seem to escape them! They allowed strangers to come up and hold the dog, taking pics and what not. The woman seemed to relish in all the attention. One night while we were in line by Lumiere's, there was a huge back up because of this couple. I told them nicely that they were holding up the line and the man turned around and said in his best gravely, New York Jew accent "Honey, we're IN the line and the line isn't going anywhere!" To which I responded "I'm not your Honey and I wasn't referring to this line. I was referring to THAT line!" Half the hall was being bottle necked because of the people standing in a separate line to see the dog! By the end of the cruise, I was so tired of seeing this couple and their dog! 



wcw57 said:


> Maybe # 2,3 & 4 led to 6 & 7?



Most of my heavy drinking was on our 1st cruise, without my parents. Trust me, I wanted to drink more when my parents were on board. I was too busy keeping track of them to have time to hit the bars! By the end of the night, I could barely muster the energy to go to Cadillac Lounge for a shot or two! My father managed to 1. Get lost on a shuttle on C.C. and 2. Get lost on an elevator going down 1 flight!!! AND he lost his wheelchair in a matter of a few minutes while on this elevator! I still can't figure that one out!!!


----------



## kdeans1010

dreamer2014 said:


> I always thought he was a dog too. But now that I think of it, being a mule makes  a little more sense since he's paired up with Clarabelle the cow. Not that mules usually fall in love with cows...lol.
> 
> This thread gets better every day!



I can get that until you think about if Goofy is a mule, how does he have a son named Max? And then what happened to Clarabelle when Max was born? Because she didn't raise Max. Plus as weird as I am thinking Max would be mule-cow. I guess being dog-cow would be weird too... Although my dog has to be part cow.



ArmandXG said:


> There was an elderly Jewish couple (and the only reason I mentioned the fact that they were Jewish is because they fit the stereotype perfectly... and I should know, my last name is Goldman!) and they had this little dog that they pushed around in a stroller. They said it was a "service dog". This dog was dressed up in little frilly dresses and bows. EVERYWHERE we went, this couple and their little dog seemed to be holding court. We couldn't seem to escape them! They allowed strangers to come up and hold the dog, taking pics and what not. The woman seemed to relish in all the attention. One night while we were in line by Lumiere's, there was a huge back up because of this couple. I told them nicely that they were holding up the line and the man turned around and said in his best gravely, New York Jew accent "Honey, we're IN the line and the line isn't going anywhere!" To which I responded "I'm not your Honey and I wasn't referring to this line. I was referring to THAT line!" Half the hall was being bottle necked because of the people standing in a separate line to see the dog! By the end of the cruise, I was so tired of seeing this couple and their dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my heavy drinking was on our 1st cruise, without my parents. Trust me, I wanted to drink more when my parents were on board. I was too busy keeping track of them to have time to hit the bars! By the end of the night, I could barely muster the energy to go to Cadillac Lounge for a shot or two! My father managed to 1. Get lost on a shuttle on C.C. and 2. Get lost on an elevator going down 1 flight!!! AND he lost his wheelchair in a matter of a few minutes while on this elevator! I still can't figure that one out!!!



1.) I would've mentioned the issue with the dog to the guest services people. That's one of my biggest complaints is when people say they have services dogs and it's like a little yappy thing that isn't trained and you know it's not. I raise service dogs. My golden retriever is my best friend (wow how sad is that?) and is a disqualified service dog. He's a great dog, y'all would be lucky to have a dog as great as Tucker; because of how insane the training and requirements are Tucker failed. There was a story I heard about a man waiting in line for Tower of Terror at Disney's CA Adventure. He was talking to a woman and she was just in line with a big purse. The man and his kid were nervous about the ride. The woman opened her purse and had a little yappy teacup poodle in her purse and said "this is her favorite ride." The dog was apparently her service dog, but she didn't go through proper channels, because that dog isn't legally allowed on that ride. This stuff makes me so mad... 

2.)Apparently your father and my uncle are friends. 

My bad confession (but it's not) :
Last cruise I went with my mom and somehow my uncle "got invited" (never guilt me after I take my sleeping pill.). I packed bright/neon yellow shirts to wear for the ports in case my uncle wandered off (he's a grown man, a successful grown man. He just will stop and look at something shiny, and we'll keep walking.). By the end of the cruise I was so annoyed with him on the last port I wore black (I am a 6 foot tall white woman. I am kinda' hard to miss... even wearing all black.).


----------



## PizzieDuster

ArmandXG said:


> There was an elderly Jewish couple (and the only reason I mentioned the fact that they were Jewish is because they fit the stereotype perfectly... and I should know, my last name is Goldman!) and they had this little dog that they pushed around in a stroller. They said it was a "service dog". This dog was dressed up in little frilly dresses and bows. EVERYWHERE we went, this couple and their little dog seemed to be holding court. We couldn't seem to escape them! They allowed strangers to come up and hold the dog, taking pics and what not. The woman seemed to relish in all the attention. One night while we were in line by Lumiere's, there was a huge back up because of this couple. I told them nicely that they were holding up the line and the man turned around and said in his best gravely, New York Jew accent "Honey, we're IN the line and the line isn't going anywhere!" To which I responded "I'm not your Honey and I wasn't referring to this line. I was referring to THAT line!" Half the hall was being bottle necked because of the people standing in a separate line to see the dog! By the end of the cruise, I was so tired of seeing this couple and their dog!


----------



## alamere1496

This is without a doubt, my FAVORITE thread ever!!  I have never laughed so hard!!


----------



## bella2396

ArmandXG said:


> I accidentally let my father (in a wheelchair) roll into traffic when I was unloading him at the port. I then laughed about it!
> 
> I almost dumped my father out of his wheelchair as we went over a "speed bump" in the hallway of the ship... and laughed at that, too!
> 
> Ok, I'll admit I was trying to kill my father and make it look like an accident!  (Just kidding.... maybe)



Oh my gosh, I am dying laughing at these!


----------



## Spurr002

Funniest thread I've found on here I have to say! And I'm not sure where to begin, but here's my contributions to this thread : ) . I've sailed 5 times in my short 17 years and have a handful of interesting confessions. First, on our last cruise my parents had one of those rasul things booked and they said it was a spa treatment and left it at that, but thanks to this thread I know that it could have been otherwise (scarring for life ensued from reading this LOL). A lot of people are saying they threw grapes off their verandahs but personally I thought ice cubes were more fun..... I use my castaway club lanyard from my first cruise as my lanyard for my car keys. On our last cruise my parents didn't want to go to the shows so I went with friends of mine from Vibe whose parents didn't want to either haha. Also on our last cruise, on the final night a group of us from Vibe went to the top front deck of the ship (13 maybe?) and sat by satellite falls since there was NO adults up there (at three in the morning...) and just hung out and talked since it was our last night together, and three officers came up for a smoking break and asked to see our KTTW cards in a serious manner and then laughed and told us to get a few hours of sleep before we had to leave the ship. My mom insisted that I dressed up at least slightly for all the nights and couldn't wear shorts for cruise casual, and as much as I protested it I (secretly) thought it was fun to have seven dressy meals straight with my family. And finally, we too get a verandah room to have our own sail away ice cream parties in order to avoid all the crowds up on deck.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Spurr002 said:


> Funniest thread I've found on here I have to say! And I'm not sure where to begin, but here's my contributions to this thread : ) . I've sailed 5 times in my short 17 years and have a handful of interesting confessions. First, on our last cruise my parents had one of those rasul things booked and they said it was a spa treatment and left it at that, but thanks to this thread I know that it could have been otherwise (scarring for life ensued from reading this LOL). A lot of people are saying they threw grapes off their verandahs but personally I thought ice cubes were more fun..... I use my castaway club lanyard from my first cruise as my lanyard for my car keys. On our last cruise my parents didn't want to go to the shows so I went with friends of mine from Vibe whose parents didn't want to either haha. Also on our last cruise, on the final night a group of us from Vibe went to the top front deck of the ship (13 maybe?) and sat by satellite falls since there was NO adults up there (at three in the morning...) and just hung out and talked since it was our last night together, and three officers came up for a smoking break and asked to see our KTTW cards in a serious manner and then laughed and told us to get a few hours of sleep before we had to leave the ship. *My mom insisted that I dressed up at least slightly for all the nights and couldn't wear shorts for cruise casual, and as much as I protested it I (secretly) thought it was fun to have seven dressy meals straight with my family.* And finally, we too get a verandah room to have our own sail away ice cream parties in order to avoid all the crowds up on deck.



Spurr...I love it!  Bolding and all is mine.  So sweet.  I know my DD14 felt the exact same way.    Shopping for dresses, then protesting in the cabin, feeling really good she did.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



I LOL'd at this and DH asked what was so funny, so I read it to him.  But of course he didn't listen.


----------



## sarahrizz

I love that your 17 and loved being with your family. That gives me hope for my kids LOL


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

I peed in the pool.  Not the Mickey pool.  The adult pool.











Haha just kidding!

Now for my real confessions:

1. I'm an H2O hoarder.

2. We sleep with the verandah door open.

3. We carry our own drinks everywhere.

4. We regularly look for those seat hoarders in the theaters and sit in the middle of "their" rows.

5. When the concierge wouldn't give me seasick meds for my 12yo DD I told him they were for my 23yo DD.

6. One morning when we had an early excursion and realized we had run out of sun block and the shops were closed, we went to Lost & Found, told them we had forgotten ours by the pool the day before, and were given a brand new unopened can. Score!


----------



## wcw57

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> 6. One morning when we had an early excursion and realized we had run out of sun block and the shops were closed, we went to Lost & Found, told them we had forgotten ours by the pool the day before, and were given a brand new unopened can. Score!




*JEENYUS! * I'm not endorsing this behavior in any way but, by cracky, that's creative!


----------



## Fantasiesabound

postalchick71 said:


> I was waiting in line behind a woman who complained the whole time "This is a bathroom not a changing room.  Why do people get changed in here? This takes away my precious time waiting here"  This was after we'd been on the ship all of 2 hours.  I ignored her, but she was so loud and whiny about it.  I was waiting to change



This was exactly it because there are only three stalls in the ones up by the pools - but the lines move so quickly! Really they do!  and I don't take a ton of time doing the changing, but yeah, I have heard that too along with the weird glances. Um, hello, there are no changing rooms at the pools, lady!!! But if you prefer I could drop my shorts right here in front of you! 



> I would have dropped a silent but deadly fart in the line just for her...


----------



## EPCOTatNight

I confess that I DON'T  want to communicate with anyone one that has stayed in my stateroom before. I see people who want stateroom reports from fellow Disers, but what's not said is that we've used the same toilet, slept (and done other things) on the same bed and so on. Obviously, other people have used these rooms. I just don't need to know that Kate and Rob "christened" this bed within 10 minutes of entering the room.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Fantasiesabound

The Monkey said:


> One more please,
> At that dinner the waiter made two paper people for us and asked us "which is male and which is female". My table passed the two paper people around but couldn't tell any difference. Now our table was all adults, no kids, so I decided to answer the riddle in a very un-disney way.
> 
> I took one of the two paper figures and ripped two lines in the crotch area. With a fold here and a fold there I had created a male paper doll with an origami erection.
> 
> The look of shock on my tablemates faces was worth the price of the cruise.
> 
> When the waiter returned he asked "So did you figure out who was the guy"
> 
> "yes...  yes I did"



OMG!!! I just laughed my  off!!! GREAT ONE!!!


----------



## Moxin

postalchick71 said:


> We were at a character breakfast.  Minnie came to the table and I put my arm around her.  I accidentally grabbed her butt in the process.  The look on my face when they took the pic was amusing  DS asked me why did I look so scared, was I afraid of Minnie.



Reminds me of a pic I took with Tigger at Epcot.  I didn't expect "him" to be so skinny, and so when I put my hand around "him", I accidentally grabbed "her" ****.

I was scared to death and apologized profusely.  Tigger gave a shy response and gave me a hug.  Whew...


----------



## Spurr002

One thing on the Dream a group of us from Vibe saw was on Goofy's mini golf course, there was three Edge kids trying to hit golf balls off the back of the ship at night. They stopped but looked really guilty when we got in sight of them. On the Fantasy I noticed at night they put away / lock up the stuff now, I'm sure it's because of the kids that do that.


----------



## Spurr002

sarahrizz said:


> I love that your 17 and loved being with your family. That gives me hope for my kids LOL



Hahaha just don't tell my parents that ; ) . And by the second day once I made friends in Vibe I only saw my parents at breakfast and dinner, and then when I got back to the room in the morning and would have to try and slip by to my bed without waking them up. Although by the pool we'd always run I to each other it seemed


----------



## Tinkerbell0508

beach baby said:


> Ok...I admit it......I took some sand from Castaway Cay for a souvenir.
> ..
> ..
> ..wait, there's more...
> ..
> ..
> I gave small bottles as my FE gift and encouraged 40 other people to do the same thing.



When we got home from our cruise my daughter dumped every grain on sand from all of our shoes in a ziplock so she could save our Castaway Cay sand forever. Now she keeps that bag in a treasure chest


----------



## PizzieDuster

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> 4. We regularly look for those seat hoarders in the theaters and sit in the middle of "their" rows.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm such a wuss.  I could watch it, but never do it.


----------



## Desi

I AM so taking a bottle to put sand from CC in


----------



## PPink

Desi said:
			
		

> I AM so taking a bottle to put sand from CC in



Is it not allowed?


----------



## Bear3412

PPink said:


> Is it not allowed?



No sand, shells, animals, plant life, anything.  

Leave only footprints.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bear3412 said:


> No sand, shells, animals, plant life, anything.
> 
> Leave only footprints.



The mantra is take only pictures, leave only footprints. 

In the Navigator's for CC day it says:

"Due to our commitment to the environment, we ask that seashells, coral, and other natural treasures be left undisturbed at Disney's Castaway Cay for all to enjoy."


----------



## tiffrobyn

We were on Castaway Cay and DD2 needed a nap in the worst way. The only open chairs nearby were in direct sun. However, there were several chairs under an umbrella nearby that were holding snorkels. I moved the snorkels all onto one chair and sat down with my toddler. I didn't see why snorkels should be shaded while we baked in the sun. About 30 minutes later the snorkel owners came by and were thoroughly perplexed about finding us in "their" chair. I pretended to be sleeping with DD while they pulled other chairs up in the sand behind us and whispered about my rudeness.


----------



## anna08

I could care less who my cruise directors are.

I hate putting used tampons into little bags that the stateroom host has to handle.  

I tried to recreate the champagne drink that you get in Remy at home and failed miserably.

I found the sailors line dancing on the Fury Catamaran excursion highly amusing.

I watch the ships leave Port Canaveral on the webcam once in a while and am jealous of those on the ship.

Running on deck 4 in the forward tunnel is a little creepy.


----------



## TempusFugit

Veranda club member checkin' in...  
Even though it was broad daylight, in my defense, it was it right after a martini tasting. 

I guess I should also admit to getting half-lit at a martini tasting .....

......twice

......and at Meridian on the Dream- damn you Alex!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Not on the cruise exactly but on phone to DCL for the 50,000 time after our cruise was chartered by another party and we were being punted to another cruise. Anyway I was on hold for ages whilst the agent talked to 'shore services' about my compensation etc. After ages I was desperate to go to the bathroom after being very English and drinking too much tea thinking oh my I am going to have my own aquaduck here...So I thought I will have time to go to the little girls room taking phone with me whilst listening to a lovely Disney song...

You can guess what happens next. When one can't stop oneself the agent comes back on the phone. So my confession is continuing the conversation during this act of nature. 

Lol. I waited of course to flush...


----------



## wcw57

above post makes me question the origin of the term "poop deck"


----------



## Meredisney

tiffrobyn said:


> We were on Castaway Cay and DD2 needed a nap in the worst way. The only open chairs nearby were in direct sun. However, there were several chairs under an umbrella nearby that were holding snorkels. I moved the snorkels all onto one chair and sat down with my toddler. I didn't see why snorkels should be shaded while we baked in the sun. About 30 minutes later the snorkel owners came by and were thoroughly perplexed about finding us in "their" chair. I pretended to be sleeping with DD while they pulled other chairs up in the sand behind us and whispered about my rudeness.



 hahahahahahahaha


----------



## TheLanes

PrincessShmoo said:


> The mantra is take only pictures, leave only footprints.
> 
> In the Navigator's for CC day it says:
> 
> "Due to our commitment to the environment, we ask that seashells, coral, and other natural treasures be left undisturbed at Disney's Castaway Cay for all to enjoy."



How big can the footprints be?  People over 6' may be displacing excessively large amounts of sand.  That's my confession, excessive displacement of sand


----------



## cruisecrasher

TheLanes said:


> How big can the footprints be?  People over 6' may be displacing excessively large amounts of sand.  That's my confession, excessive displacement of sand



Lol.


----------



## DizMagic

I wore Disney crocks the entire cruise - including to Palo!  My partner was mortified, but packing was a breeze and my feet felt great.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DizMagic said:


> I wore Disney crocks the entire cruise - including to Palo!  My partner was mortified, but packing was a breeze and my feet felt great.



My confession is I see nothing wrong with this... Lol my idea was wearing my smart crocs to Palo.. Lol


----------



## neg58

Desi said:


> I AM so taking a bottle to put sand from CC in



You can get plenty of sand from your shoes and pockets.  Or just ask the people in front of you to shake a little and collect their sand extras - no reason for it to go to waste.


----------



## wcw57

TheLanes said:


> How big can the footprints be?  People over 6' may be displacing excessively large amounts of sand.  That's my confession, excessive displacement of sand




*THAT* is the exact reason I don't _sit_ in the sand!!


----------



## wdwlover25

I purposely bought my DS9s Crocs a couple sizes too big and told him it was so he could grow into them.  The real reason was of course so I could wear them too!


----------



## PPink

Bear3412 said:
			
		

> No sand, shells, animals, plant life, anything.
> 
> Leave only footprints.



That's news too me!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

PPink said:


> That's news too me!



Here's what it says in the Navigator:






Note the "Friendly Reminders" on the left side of the page.


----------



## pllanez12

Meredisney said:


> hahahahahahahaha



Only one being rude we're the snorkel owners. If chairs are empty, their fair game. Good for you.


----------



## Momma2Jax

TheLanes said:


> That's my confession, excessive displacement of sand



Lol! Wow, you are just throwing caution to the wind with that one! You rebel!


----------



## Shelley Chiarats

Carrie in AZ said:


> My confession is that I've been on this board for a few years and have never actually sailed on DCL or any other line!!!  We are hoping to sail for the first time ever this Oct on the Wonder.  Hopefully it will happen so that I finally have DCL experience and can contribute in the future.



This would be my confession almost exactly.  I've been on the DisBoards for years and on the Cruise Board for almost a year and we are taking our first cruise this Oct on the Dream.


----------



## ksagan

I'm obsessed with learning as much as I can before we sail in April 2014. My family thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## nzdisneymom

anna08 said:


> I hate putting used tampons into little bags that the stateroom host has to handle.



Hee hee -- that's why whenever possible, I go to a public restroom onboard and use the holders they have in the stalls.

I brought Twinings tea bags from the ship home from our Baltic cruise and passed them off as "souvenirs from London" to friends.


----------



## quarkwright

ksagan said:


> I'm obsessed with learning as much as I can before we sail in April 2014. My family thinks I'm nuts.



You and me both!  But I don't cruise until Sept 2014!


----------



## DisneyBride1214

quarkwright said:


> You and me both!  But I don't cruise until Sept 2014!




That is too funny! I don't sail until December 2014 for my wedding/family cruise and I am on every site imaginable to learn everything about the cruise since I am a newbie. Everyone thinks I have gone off my rocker  I have OCD and let me tell you in has kicked in!


----------



## dclwonderprincess

DisneyBride1214 said:


> That is too funny! I don't sail until December 2014 for my wedding/family cruise and I am on every site imaginable to learn everything about the cruise since I am a newbie. Everyone thinks I have gone off my rocker  I have OCD and let me tell you in has kicked in!



I was the same way before my May cruise wedding. To fill the void from wedding planning I'm already planning my August 2014 cruise.


----------



## ariel68

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Not on the cruise exactly but on phone to DCL for the 50,000 time after our cruise was chartered by another party and we were being punted to another cruise. Anyway I was on hold for ages whilst the agent talked to 'shore services' about my compensation etc. After ages I was desperate to go to the bathroom after being very English and drinking too much tea thinking oh my I am going to have my own aquaduck here...So I thought I will have time to go to the little girls room taking phone with me whilst listening to a lovely Disney song...
> 
> You can guess what happens next. When one can't stop oneself the agent comes back on the phone. So my confession is continuing the conversation during this act of nature.
> 
> Lol. I waited of course to flush...


----------



## LemonPie

After lurking around this thread for weeks I finally decided it was time to post. I look forward to joining the Verandah Club (have only ever had inside rooms before). On a non DCL cruise a very long time ago BC (before children) we mooned the port of Stockholm. It just seemed like the thing to do. And finally I too question Max's parentage. Really how did Goofy find any kind of woman that would breed with him, be it cow, mule, dog or moose (it could happen) Just saying


----------



## Marlea98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> My confession is I see nothing wrong with this... Lol my idea was wearing my smart crocs to Palo.. Lol



I love my crocs 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Marlea98 said:


> I love my crocs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Me too! I pack quite a few pairs. I was just admiring the new boat shoe range!


----------



## lovefromkatie

This thread is too funny!


----------



## TheHannas

Ok I'll admit that I love this topic and I never thought I would have anything to contribute till now.....
I thought I would share here because dis boarders would not judge me.
Ok here goes.....this is so difficult!!!!
I'm a 34 years old, male, and enjoy exercising (at this particular time enjoy running about 4 miles a day), shaved head, like to think in fairly good shape, run on the road by our house no gym, 5'6ish, 175lbs, street bike, mustang mach 1, typical male gear head (trying to paint a visual image). 
Confession; When I run I enjoy listening to radio Disney
Wow that felt good!!!!
It all started when I had a talk with my son about the old saying "you are what you eat" or in our case-what you listen to. I heard some "distasteful music" and had the talk, what you take in is what you will portray. Sat back and though for a bit after that talk that some of the happiest times in our family lives involved Disney music. So I figured I would let that spoil over in my exercising. 
Oh and since I'm spilling, I shed a few tears stepping on the magic for the first time. It was a big accomplishment for our family to be able to get to that point in our lives....

I hope my wife doesn't read this!!!!


----------



## OMD13

TheHannas said:


> Ok I'll admit that I love this topic and I never thought I would have anything to contribute till now.....
> I thought I would share here because dis boarders would not judge me.
> Ok here goes.....this is so difficult!!!!
> I'm a 34 years old, male, and enjoy exercising (at this particular time enjoy running about 4 miles a day), shaved head, like to think in fairly good shape, run on the road by our house no gym, 5'6ish, 175lbs, street bike, mustang mach 1, typical male gear head (trying to paint a visual image).
> Confession; When I run I enjoy listening to radio Disney
> Wow that felt good!!!!
> It all started when I had a talk with my son about the old saying "you are what you eat" or in our case-what you listen to. I heard some "distasteful music" and had the talk, what you take in is what you will portray. Sat back and though for a bit after that talk that some of the happiest times in our family lives involved Disney music. So I figured I would let that spoil over in my exercising.
> Oh and since I'm spilling, I shed a few tears stepping on the magic for the first time. It was a big accomplishment for our family to be able to get to that point in our lives....
> 
> I hope my wife doesn't read this!!!!



Good for you!!!  That's awesome!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

U are my kinda dude! My honey is a Disney buff too thankfully (and we both were crazy sci find star trek n doc who fans before we met!) But I love love love Disney music. It is a very happy frame of mind. I don't run to it (because the mornings are busy enuf with bonehead people leaving for work driving like idiots in a resident and because I enjoy running with my two four leg wonders (12 pound terrier is a runners dream) and so I need to hear traffic coming and like the birds chirping etc. Stupid shin splints have me backed off to 13 min miles! (Oh well, anything is better than nothing.) However I find that I cannot clean the house without blasting Pandora Disney music!!! That is a must. If its going to be a long day catching up And up and down the stairs with laundry etc, then I will strap on my phone and ear buds so it moves with me.

My honey is funny. When he wants to perk me up, he says "brush and brush and brush my hair". 

It is mental motivation I think. Extra kudos when a park song comes on!!!!!! Sometimes its Canada, sometimes its the Pirates ride, sometimes its Tiki Room! That really gets me excited like being there in addition to the soundtrack classics. Additional bursts of energy come from "hakuna matata" (just found a shirt at Walmart with simba and that on it that is my size! Not junior, yay!) And I also bop a bunch to Bear Necessities!

I was quite happy it was playing on the cruise in the background all the time. 

Of course, my ringtone is Part of Your World. but that is just obvious!

Oh one more thing. On our 12 hr drives down, it makes for really fun driving music to Orlando! My honey puts on the Pandora for me while I drive and he gets out the laptop and watches whatever movies he wants with headphones and every now n then he chimes in with the song. Happy happy times and a much happier drive!

Great confession muscle dude!


----------



## sorceressk

TheHannas said:


> Ok I'll admit that I love this topic and I never thought I would have anything to contribute till now.....
> I thought I would share here because dis boarders would not judge me.
> Ok here goes.....this is so difficult!!!!
> I'm a 34 years old, male, and enjoy exercising (at this particular time enjoy running about 4 miles a day), shaved head, like to think in fairly good shape, run on the road by our house no gym, 5'6ish, 175lbs, street bike, mustang mach 1, typical male gear head (trying to paint a visual image).
> Confession; When I run I enjoy listening to radio Disney
> Wow that felt good!!!!
> It all started when I had a talk with my son about the old saying "you are what you eat" or in our case-what you listen to. I heard some "distasteful music" and had the talk, what you take in is what you will portray. Sat back and though for a bit after that talk that some of the happiest times in our family lives involved Disney music. So I figured I would let that spoil over in my exercising.
> Oh and since I'm spilling, I shed a few tears stepping on the magic for the first time. It was a big accomplishment for our family to be able to get to that point in our lives....
> 
> I hope my wife doesn't read this!!!!



What a sweet approach to parenting. Love this.


----------



## TheHannas

[QUOTE TwinPrincesssMermaids;I enjoy running with my two four leg wonders (12 pound terrier is a runners dream) and so I need to hear traffic coming and like the birds chirping etc. Stupid shin splints have me backed off to 13 min miles! QUOTE]

My wife suffered from splints also, I have never experienced them thankfully.We have two boxer's, but running with them is a challenge to say the least!  I'm averaging 8:15-8:30 ish miles... your right about the music, it just puts you in a happy place! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Regarding the shin splints/times, last year best was my two mile track in 19:08. This years was 19:28. This jogging shuffle is annoying me but I got a massage on Thurs and she worked on where the tendon attaches and I have developed these "ridges" and got it worked over fairly good. They have since improved more. I'm also changing days up to include my favorite weight lifting squats and lunges and step box workout videos so that it strengthens the whole system instead of just the lower leg or quad and tendon. I've also improved my hydration before working out first thing in the morning and upped my supplements with magnesium and calcium. I have them 95% kicked right now! Here's hoping I can still run CC 5k in the spring with my Twinkie so we can run it together.

Also good for you for working hard to take your family! I feel that way anytime I step on Disney property (its a tough call as to which makes me gasp more, my "home" the Tower or that endless symbol golf ball. I think prob the Spaceship earth because it opened when we were born, its probably more "Disneyworld" to our fam then Cinderella's castle..)


----------



## noahdove

I too sail in April 2014


----------



## insureman

My confession:
I disappear way too much to go to the Meridian cigar lounge at night.
My wife asks the servers in the Main Dining rooms for extra Tealeaves brand tea bags to take home.


----------



## precious2200

GoHabsGo said:
			
		

> So there I was just looking over the balcony into the ocean when I got pelted with some grapes! I turned to look up and "wham"! Right in the kisser with, of all things, an iron!
> I was steamed.
> I took off for the elevators and rode up one floor when I realized I didn't have a murder weapon. Spying an open door, I went into the cabin and took the red pillow off the bed.
> Still dazed from taking an iron off the old coconut, I'm not sure I got the right room but I did what I came to do.
> On the walk back, I was still carrying the pillow. Not wanting to get caught with the murder weapon, I threw it under a bed of an open cabin...



That is hilarious!!!!


----------



## precious2200

shmoogrrrl said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, you aren't staying in 9176 on the Fantasy, right?
> 
> My husband would further like to clarify that you only pee in YOUR stateroom, shower, correct?  You aren't going into open rooms, peeing in showers and hiding people's red pillows under their beds?



ROTFL!!!!!  That is sooooo funny!!!


----------



## carissa1970

I sure was paranoid about that red pillow on our cruise last week...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

carissa1970 said:


> I sure was paranoid about that red pillow on our cruise last week...



Lol.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

carissa1970 said:


> I sure was paranoid about that red pillow on our cruise last week...


Me Too!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

mouselike-harrier said:


> Me Too!



We are going in September for a 4 night cruise. Might hide it under the bed. Although I already feel like a freak at the only person to ask the crew not to make amy monkey's from the towels because they freak me out. Lol


----------



## DisneyBride1214

I have nothing to share right now but I am sure I will have something when I go on my first cruise. Is anybody going on the December 15-19 2014 Dream Cruise? I am really trying to find someone. I would love to do the FE  Hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## Grooovertoo

DisneyBride1214 said:


> I have nothing to share right now but I am sure I will have something when I go on my first cruise. Is anybody going on the December 15-19 2014 Dream Cruise? I am really trying to find someone. I would love to do the FE  Hope to hear from someone soon


 
Be sure to check out the MEET Thread for your cruise...I bet they have an FE going already.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46353132

We'll be sailing a few after you so be sure to keep the red pillows on board.


----------



## rsconnelly

Thanks for all the great laughs!


----------



## dannirose

My DCL confession: 

Picture it - DCL 1998. A beautiful young peasant girl boards a magical ship in search of love, dreams and adventure.  She finds all three in the form of a handsome crew member who cannot get enough of her company and spends all of his free time with her.    On the last night of their cruise together, he takes her to a private CM party on the crew deck where she is welcomed as one of them.    They sing, they dance, they swim under the stars knowing when they part ways the next day, they will likely never be able to be together again.

That young peasant girl was me.  

And the handsome young man was.... Captain Jack Sparrow!


----------



## Julianna07

Found this thread this morning and have read all the pages.

to add my confessions:

I joined in on the FEs on my last trip because on my first trip my DH and I walked the halls looking at all the door decorations and wondered what the FE was.  So when I found out I signed up for our second cruise.  

On our second cruise, I asked our servers if I could keep our menu for the first night, they said sure.   so I took a copy of each of the menus for the 7 night cruise. main menu and the dessert menu.


----------



## pharmd08

Tami0220 said:


> I slept with the verandah door open to hear the ocean at night. Very peaceful and relaxing, but a DCL no no.
> 
> My hubby wears a CPAP breathing machine at night and sometimes the straps come loose and it makes noises. I usually ignore it or gently wake him to tell him to tighten it up. Well one night it was really whistling. I waited and waited for him to wake up and correct it. I must have been in a bad mood because finally I wacked him on the chest and rudely and loudly said "you're leaking!"
> 
> He tried adjusting the straps, the face mask, the seals everything. It wouldnt stop whistling. Turns out there was a pretty good wind outside and it was whistling through the room.   I felt terrible.....but I still will sleep with that door open, lol



My Husband JUST got a script for a CPAP machine.  Thanks for giving me something to look forward to.  I will certainly be using the "You're Leaking" line.


----------



## pharmd08

Luxo said:


> My DW is one of the compulsive H2O product hoarders. We have overflowing boxes, bags, etc. of them at home. I've never understood this - perhaps it is preparation for some apocalypse where having nice hair and skin will be critical survival skills?
> 
> So, about a year ago I took half of them and gave them to my mother-in-law to use at her 2nd home... and DW never even had a clue they were gone!






I'm not sure I've every laughed this hard, in my life.  I MIGHT have peed a little.  J/S.  That sounds just like something DH would say to me.  
Listen, You NEVER know when the apocalypse is coming and what you may need.  Maybe you can trade the H2O for Slim Jims or something.  YOU NEVER KNOW!!


----------



## noahdove

You can also take many of them if you have a Hospice home near you...they get by on donations...J/S


----------



## ksagan

noahdove said:


> I too sail in April 2014



Seems so far away -- doesn't it??


----------



## TamaraH

PizzieDuster said:


> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



Hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ellie Fredrickson

My 24 year old DD brought home something she "found on the floor" . . .  the big plastic map of the decks on the four ships used at the on-board booking desk! I don't approve  . . . . but love looking at it!

Once last year, I asked for a Mickey Bar for dessert, and the server gave me a hard time ("Those are just for the kids.") On my EBTA this year, when I really didn't care for the desserts that night, I sheepishly asked my server for one, and he not only brought it . . .  but kept bringing one EVERY NIGHT, even when I ordered a dessert! I felt so guilty letting them go to waste, I would eat them, but I finally had to tell him to stop (I mean it was a 14 night cruise . . . that's alot of Mickey Bars!)


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Ellie Fredrickson said:


> My 24 year old DD brought home something she "found on the floor" . . .  the big plastic map of the decks on the four ships used at the on-board booking desk! I don't approve  . . . . but love looking at it!
> 
> Once last year, I asked for a Mickey Bar for dessert, and the server gave me a hard time ("Those are just for the kids.") On my EBTA this year, when I really didn't care for the desserts that night, I sheepishly asked my server for one, and he not only brought it . . .  but kept bringing one EVERY NIGHT, even when I ordered a dessert! I felt so guilty letting them go to waste, I would eat them, but I finally had to tell him to stop (I mean it was a 14 night cruise . . . that's alot of Mickey Bars!)



Lol re big plastic map & mickey bars! Funny how the servers vary. I have found that also!


----------



## kayaker35

liltink said:


> Ok since we are all "confessing".... I had several banana soft serve ice cream cones...a day. I feel better now that you all know!



If that's something we have to confess, then I'm guilty, too!  Only I ditched the cone and just filled up one of the coffee cups from the beverage station and took a spoon from Goofy's Galley to eat it with.  Why make all those trips to the soft-serve machine??


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

kayaker35 said:


> If that's something we have to confess, then I'm guilty, too!  Only I ditched the cone and just filled up one of the coffee cups from the beverage station and took a spoon from Goofy's Galley to eat it with.  Why make all those trips to the soft-serve machine??



Premeditated confession. I am so doing this on my cruise this month lol. Forget the coffee cup I'm going for a bucket from she sells sea shells...


----------



## kayaker35

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Premeditated confession. I am so doing this on my cruise this month lol. Forget the coffee cup I'm going for a bucket from she sells sea shells...



Go for it!!


----------



## kayaker35

Moxin said:


> In between cruises, I use all of the H20 products I take home, but I save the bottles.  Then I take the empties with me, and put them out in place of the full ones each day, putting those in my luggage to take home.



That is THE best idea!!


----------



## mmouse37

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> U are my kinda dude! My honey is a Disney buff too thankfully (and we both were crazy sci find star trek n doc who fans before we met!) But I love love love Disney music. It is a very happy frame of mind. I don't run to it (because the mornings are busy enuf with bonehead people leaving for work driving like idiots in a resident and because I enjoy running with my two four leg wonders (12 pound terrier is a runners dream) and so I need to hear traffic coming and like the birds chirping etc. Stupid shin splints have me backed off to 13 min miles! (Oh well, anything is better than nothing.) However I find that I cannot clean the house without blasting Pandora Disney music!!! That is a must. If its going to be a long day catching up And up and down the stairs with laundry etc, then I will strap on my phone and ear buds so it moves with me.
> 
> My honey is funny. When he wants to perk me up, he says "brush and brush and brush my hair".
> 
> It is mental motivation I think. Extra kudos when a park song comes on!!!!!! Sometimes its Canada, sometimes its the Pirates ride, sometimes its Tiki Room! That really gets me excited like being there in addition to the soundtrack classics. Additional bursts of energy come from "hakuna matata" (just found a shirt at Walmart with simba and that on it that is my size! Not junior, yay!) And I also bop a bunch to Bear Necessities!
> 
> I was quite happy it was playing on the cruise in the background all the time.
> 
> Of course, my ringtone is Part of Your World. but that is just obvious!
> 
> Oh one more thing. On our 12 hr drives down, it makes for really fun driving music to Orlando! My honey puts on the Pandora for me while I drive and he gets out the laptop and watches whatever movies he wants with headphones and every now n then he chimes in with the song. Happy happy times and a much happier drive!
> 
> Great confession muscle dude!



Have you heard of Sorcerer Radio???  Park music all the time!!!

MJ


----------



## kayaker35

aan1701 said:


> Ok I have held this in long enough and I know I am going to get it but here it goes. I was once asked why I never did a FE. My answer:  Cause I think it is stupid. There you go. Go ahead let me have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards




lol.... I think it's fine for kids... kind of like May Baskets.  I haven't formally participated, but I've been known to leave a little something in the pockets of the children's FEs.  I don't have any interest in receiving anything.


----------



## kayaker35

jjje said:


> My confession is that I got good seats to several shows by looking for someone who was saving a bunch of seats and sitting in them. I don't mean that if someone was saving a seat for someone who ran to the bathroom I ran over and snagged their seat. I mean that if someone was trying to save an entire row they might suddenly find themselves four seats short.



That's not a confession.... it's a story of courage!!  I love it!  I made the mistake of trying to take a seat in a row someone was guarding before one of the shows. I was promptly told that the row was RESERVED!  I should've stood my ground, but my husband wouldn't allow it.... preferring to allow the row hog to break the rules than assert our right to sit in any empty seat we wanted (except for the situation you mentioned about a seat that was already occupied but left for a good reason).  Next time I'll let him go find another seat by himself, lol.


----------



## nixieh

I have just spent all evening reading this and it had me in stitches.

Ok so here are mine:

I didn't think the famous Palo chocolate soufflé was anything special (quickly ducks and takes cover)

I deliberately seat myself first so that I can sit furthest away from whoever else we have to dine with which leaves the rest of my family having to do the awkward small talk (I know that is really bad)

Always pretend to be asleep during spa treatments to avoid the aforementioned small talk

Have been known to help myself to the odd chocolate off the housekeeping trolley when going past and took home lots of tea bags from the hot drinks station (figured I didn't actually drink much of it on the cruise so,worked about the same overall)

Can't help but think people who spend time in the gym on a cruise are daft although they get the last laugh when I see how much weight I put on at the end of the cruise!

Finally...lovely though our servers were I would sometimes excuse myself straight after dinner so I didn't have to be appreciative of the daily magic tricks (I feel guiltiest about this as they were so sweet but I did leave my husband and at least one of my daughters behind to watch them.


WOW didn't realise I had been bottling all that up - feel cleansed now


----------



## EPCOTatNight

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> U are my kinda dude! My honey is a Disney buff too thankfully (and we both were crazy sci find star trek n doc who fans before we met!) !



Doctor Boooooooooooo! My wife watches this constantly. As you can tell, I do NOT share her interest.

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## Silverfox97

nixieh said:


> I didn't think the famous Palo chocolate soufflé was anything special (quickly ducks and takes cover)
> 
> Have been known to help myself to the odd chocolate off the housekeeping trolley when going past
> 
> Can't help but think people who spend time in the gym on a cruise are daft although they get the last laugh when I see how much weight I put on at the end of the cruise!



We don't like the choc soufflé at Palo either. In fact, we tell them to please NOT bring it. We've had them bring it out without us asking and it gets wasted. We tried it 3 different times. Just not for us. (We MUCH prefer the Grand Marnier soufflé!)

We don't take choc - DH likes the bar soap lol....

And I love the gym. Like love it  I'm there at 6:25am waiting for it to open and I wished it opened at 6am or even earlier!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## summerrluvv

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Premeditated confession. I am so doing this on my cruise this month lol. Forget the coffee cup I'm going for a bucket from she sells sea shells...



We just did this!  They had spoons right near the soft serve machine on the dream


----------



## Tianni

Gracies Moms said:


> I guess I should admit along with you...I wasn't young (38) and I cried as we we were introduced and stepped aboard the Wonder this past April.
> 
> And again when my 3 yo daughter ran into her first Princess (Tiana).



I will admit that I almost cried when we almost missed the Dream because of stupid delta and really had tears in my eyes when we boarded the Fantasy and they announced us!!!


----------



## abitagirl916

Tianni said:


> I will admit that I almost cried when we almost missed the Dream because of stupid delta and really had tears in my eyes when we boarded the Fantasy and they announced us!!!



Hi Tianni.....we live in Abita Springs, LA, not far from Slidell. Your signature shows "Fantasy 2013"....have you already been?  We are sailing on the Fantasy in October 2013....counting down the days. Have previously sailed the Magic and the Dream. Loved both of them and I'm sure we will love the Fantasy too. So excited!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

abitagirl916 said:


> Hi Tianni.....we live in Abita Springs, LA, not far from Slidell. Your signature shows "Fantasy 2013"....have you already been?  We are sailing on the Fantasy in October 2013....counting down the days. Have previously sailed the Magic and the Dream. Loved both of them and I'm sure we will love the Fantasy too. So excited!



Louisiana roll call? I'm in New Orleans and will be sailing on the Fantasy in Nov. We've sailed on all 3 other ships.

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## Nanny2004

EPCOTatNight said:


> Louisiana roll call?



I'm from Louisiana!  Presently living in North Louisiana, but originally from South Louisiana (Houma). I will be on the Fantasy November 2014. I have only been on the Magic so far, but will sail on the Wonder this November and the Dream next June!  I have to confess that I wasn't sure that cruising was for me. I was a little but seasick the first day so I took bonine which made me drowsy. At first I was comparing the cruise to WDW and it almost seemed boring. However, as the week progressed, the nausea went away, I attended some of the onboard activities like the theatre productions, the hypnotist show, the spa, the towel folding class, the character interactions, etc. and realized I was truly enjoying myself at a much more relaxed pace!  I still love WDW, but I found that with the cruise I didn't need a vacation after my vacation!


----------



## Tianni

abitagirl916 said:


> Hi Tianni.....we live in Abita Springs, LA, not far from Slidell. Your signature shows "Fantasy 2013"....have you already been?  We are sailing on the Fantasy in October 2013....counting down the days. Have previously sailed the Magic and the Dream. Loved both of them and I'm sure we will love the Fantasy too. So excited!



We went in May!  Booked our next cruise to Europe while there!!!


----------



## tiffrobyn

EPCOTatNight said:


> Louisiana roll call? .



I'm from St. Bernard Parish but I live in NY now!


----------



## abitagirl916

EPCOTatNight said:


> Louisiana roll call? I'm in New Orleans and will be sailing on the Fantasy in Nov. We've sailed on all 3 other ships.
> 
> Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.



Worked in Downtown New Orleans until 2007 and now work on the Northshore near where I live.  Once I sailed on the Fantasy in Oct., I will have sailed on 3 of the 4 ships....Magic in 2007, Dream in 2011 and now the Fantasy in 2013.  Just need to sail on the Wonder now.


----------



## abitagirl916

Nanny2004 said:


> I'm from Louisiana!  Presently living in North Louisiana, but originally from South Louisiana (Houma). I will be on the Fantasy November 2014. I have only been on the Magic so far, but will sail on the Wonder this November and the Dream next June!  I have to confess that I wasn't sure that cruising was for me. I was a little but seasick the first day so I took bonine which made me drowsy. At first I was comparing the cruise to WDW and it almost seemed boring. However, as the week progressed, the nausea went away, I attended some of the onboard activities like the theatre productions, the hypnotist show, the spa, the towel folding class, the character interactions, etc. and realized I was truly enjoying myself at a much more relaxed pace!  I still love WDW, but I found that with the cruise I didn't need a vacation after my vacation!



I have relatives that live in Houma and also in Lafourche Parish (Cut Off, Larose, Galliano). In fact, my Aunt that is cruising with my DD and myself lives in Galliano.

And while I also love going to WDW, you are right about needing a vacation from the vacation.....the cruise is so much more relaxing.


----------



## steves100

tiffrobyn said:


> We were on Castaway Cay and DD2 needed a nap in the worst way. The only open chairs nearby were in direct sun. However, there were several chairs under an umbrella nearby that were holding snorkels. I moved the snorkels all onto one chair and sat down with my toddler. I didn't see why snorkels should be shaded while we baked in the sun. About 30 minutes later the snorkel owners came by and were thoroughly perplexed about finding us in "their" chair. I pretended to be sleeping with DD while they pulled other chairs up in the sand behind us and whispered about my rudeness.



So let me understand this.   You saw reserved seats and took them.   I have been on CC over 12 times.    ALMOST EVERY CHAIR HAS AN UMBRELLA!!!  You were too lazy to get a good spot early and you took someone elses, AND YOUR PROUD OF IT??? 

This isnt the ship where people save chairs for hours at a time.    If you had taken my seat and your child was still sleeping, I could guarantee he/she would have been, when I got back.

Your attitude is why people from NY get bad reputations.


----------



## sinado4

steves100 said:


> Your attitude is why people from NY get bad reputations.


Ouch Steve---buzz kill man.


----------



## PizzieDuster

sinado4 said:


> Ouch Steve---buzz kill man.



No kidding.  

I LOVE NEW YORKERS!  

"I could guarantee he/she would have been, when I got back."  Let me guess, swimming with Nemo & Bruce the Shark?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

PizzieDuster said:


> No kidding.
> 
> I LOVE NEW YORKERS!
> 
> "I could guarantee he/she would have been, when I got back."  Let me guess, swimming with Nemo & Bruce the Shark?




I think he meant "wouldn't have been" - as in he'd wake a sleeping child.  

And he thinks New Yorkers are a problem?!


----------



## disneydreamerbelle

Pretty sure this is a confessions thread is it not??? 

Those who want to hate may go to any one of the numerous other threads on this forum and make themselves feel better by putting others down over there.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

disneydreamerbelle said:


> Pretty sure this is a confessions thread is it not???
> 
> Those who want to hate may go to any one of the numerous other threads on this forum and make themselves feel better by putting others down over there.


----------



## ladyleslie

PrincessTrisha said:


> I wonder if I could pay a kid on my cruise to deliver the FE gifts?
> 
> I like putting them together to give out and I like checking the pockets to see what we got but I'm not a big fan of having to run around the ship delivering them.



I will gladly volunteer my kid... She loves running around delivering fe gifts....


----------



## babyt

Okay, I am not a crazy person or heavy drinker.  But . . . one night we got three wavephone pages from the kids club between 12:55-1:05 saying they were closing soon  . . . . they were closing . . . they were closed . . . we were rushing to get there, and then on top of feeling horrible that we were late I tripped on the way there because the boat was rocking and I had really big heals on (and then a there were the few cocktails that probably contributed). We got there at 1:06, but I felt terrible that we were late (even though we were definitely not the last people). Needless to say we never stayed to the end of the night in the bar district again!


----------



## mstee777

becpee said:


> I would have dropped a silent but deadly fart in the line just for her...



I LOVE this!!!  Laughed so hard reading this just now!


----------



## mstee777

This thread has been great!  Thanks for the laughs. 

My confession.... I cruised DCL without my husband or kids back in February. My best friend and her husband went and I roomed with a family member. It was so freeing to not have anyone to worry about. I told the kids I had a meeting put of town, but they knew I went on a cruise when I came back with DCL gifts. 

Next year, DH and I are going to cruise the Med without the kids. We are calling it a long overdue honeymoon. We have not decided what we will tell the kids this time. Might just tell them we are going to Europe and leave off the DCL part until we get back.


----------



## TheHannas

EPCOTatNight said:


> Louisiana roll call? I'm in New Orleans and will be sailing on the Fantasy in Nov. We've sailed on all 3 other ships.
> 
> Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.



Right up the road from ya! Gonzales La checking in. We still fantasy next May.


----------



## abitagirl916

TheHannas said:


> Right up the road from ya! Gonzales La checking in. We still fantasy next May.



Hi...I have relatives in Gonzales. We live in St. Tammany Parish. Going on the Fantasy this October.


----------



## Disneyhenry

cruisecrasher said:


> We stock up on the big movie sized candy my kids can eat (see allergies) on shore at target for a dollar and bring that to the nightly shows rather than standing there reading ingredients (too much work while I'm on vacation) then paying a bazillion dollars (too cheap to do this when DD will eat one then ask why they don't taste like regular sour patch kids) for the snacks at preludes.



Cool, we always have a candy bowl in our stateroom, along with a bottle of vodka......oh and DH always wears shorts to dinner, even if I do not approve lol


----------



## goofygurlie

EPCOTatNight said:


> Louisiana roll call? I'm in New Orleans and will be sailing on the Fantasy in Nov. We've sailed on all 3 other ships.
> 
> Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.



Hi! I am originally from Braithwaite, La but currently live in Slidell. We will be sailing on the Fantasy in May 2014 (first time on the Fantasy). We've sailed on the Magic and the Dream.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PizzieDuster

QUOTE=mstee777;49573396]This thread has been great!  Thanks for the laughs. 

My confession.... I cruised DCL without my husband or kids back in February. My best friend and her husband went and I roomed with a family member. It was so freeing to not have anyone to worry about. I told the kids I had a meeting put of town, but they knew I went on a cruise when I came back with DCL gifts. 

Next year, DH and I are going to cruise the Med without the kids. We are calling it a long overdue honeymoon. We have not decided what we will tell the kids this time. Might just tell them we are going to Europe and leave off the DCL part until we get back.[/QUOTE]



We should be roomies sometime   I'd totally do this.  My kids are so busy now, hubby busy, dog, college, high school.....    I smell a new thread/idea/meets


----------



## Bunless

On our European cruise I would always wake up earlier than DH. My morning routine became that I was silently leave the room, and go to Cove Cafe for my cappuccino and croissant. I would then walk around the deck until it was time to go to, around 7:30 am, what came to be known to myself, and DH as the Triple P Ranch outside of Palo. You finish the alliteration Private ______ Palace (all that marble! and real towels!). At that time of day it was the cleanest, quietest place on the ship. On the last morning of the cruise I was a bit miffed that I wasn't the first one there for once.


----------



## g3pak

Bunless said:


> On our European cruise I would always wake up earlier than DH. My morning routine became that I was silently leave the room, and go to Cove Cafe for my cappuccino and croissant. I would then walk around the deck until it was time to go to, around 7:30 am, what came to be known to myself, and DH as the Triple P Ranch outside of Palo. You finish the alliteration Private ______ Palace (all that marble! and real towels!). At that time of day it was the cleanest, quietest place on the ship. On the last morning of the cruise I was a bit miffed that I wasn't the first one there for once.



I think I know what is meant here, but...ummm...maybe not.  What is the area outside of Palo?


----------



## PrincessTrisha

g3pak said:


> I think I know what is meant here, but...ummm...maybe not. What is the area outside of Palo?


 
How about the Private Potty Palace? Though I think the OP was using a different P word....


----------



## sorceressk

Bunless said:


> On our European cruise I would always wake up earlier than DH. My morning routine became that I was silently leave the room, and go to Cove Cafe for my cappuccino and croissant. I would then walk around the deck until it was time to go to, around 7:30 am, what came to be known to myself, and DH as the Triple P Ranch outside of Palo. You finish the alliteration Private ______ Palace (all that marble! and real towels!). At that time of day it was the cleanest, quietest place on the ship. On the last morning of the cruise I was a bit miffed that I wasn't the first one there for once.



Hahahahaha. Omg. I totally thought a different p too! So funny.


----------



## DisDreamers

Just bumping. I have a few confessions of my own but I am trying to read thru all the previous posts. This is by far the best thread ever!!!


----------



## MassDisLovers

My confession... I just dont get  when adults are all excited about the "signing by the characters" thing.    I want to scream "The characters are not REAL!".   I imagine a bunch of DCL employees dreading signing the endless pillowcases and mats for photos.  Do you think they have to take special classes to learn to "write like Cinderella" or "do a sad Eeyore signature" ? 

Ok, my rant is over...........


----------



## jscunningham699

MassDisLovers said:
			
		

> My confession... I just dont get  when adults are all excited about the "signing by the characters" thing.    I want to scream "The characters are not REAL!".   I imagine a bunch of DCL employees dreading signing the endless pillowcases and mats for photos.  Do you think they have to take special classes to learn to "write like Cinderella" or "do a sad Eeyore signature" ?
> 
> Ok, my rant is over...........



As a matter of fact the CMs who are dressed as characters DO take classes on how to sign autographs as the character. Disney is very detailed oriented therefore want All Mickey et Al signatures to look uniform throughout the system. I work with someone who's daughter plays Belle and talked about the autograph classes she had to take.


----------



## ThePicketts

jscunningham699 said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact the CMs who are dressed as characters DO take classes on how to sign autographs as the character. Disney is very detailed oriented therefore want All Mickey et Al signatures to look uniform throughout the system. I work with someone who's daughter plays Belle and talked about the autograph classes she had to take.



Wait.  What do you mean by "CMs who are dressed as characters"????


----------



## ThePicketts

steves100 said:
			
		

> So let me understand this.   You saw reserved seats and took them.   I have been on CC over 12 times.    ALMOST EVERY CHAIR HAS AN UMBRELLA!!!  You were too lazy to get a good spot early and you took someone elses, AND YOUR PROUD OF IT???
> 
> This isnt the ship where people save chairs for hours at a time.    If you had taken my seat and your child was still sleeping, I could guarantee he/she would have been, when I got back.
> 
> Your attitude is why people from NY get bad reputations.



I actually think they did the right thing.  People are more important than objects. 
  I am actually one of those people that will tell someone on a crowded train to get their luggage off the seats so my wife and I can sit down.


----------



## my2boys2disney

ThePicketts said:


> Wait.  What do you mean by "CMs who are dressed as characters"????



LOL! Right?!


----------



## MassDisLovers

ThePicketts said:


> I actually think they did the right thing.  People are more important than objects.
> I am actually one of those people that will tell someone on a crowded train to get their luggage off the seats so my wife and I can sit down.



I have to agree that taking that chair was perfectly acceptable. Remember, Disney has a "no seat saving policy" - at pools and in the theater. I'd be willing to bet that CC isn't any different


----------



## my2boys2disney

MassDisLovers said:


> I have to agree that taking that chair was perfectly acceptable. Remember, Disney has a "no seat saving policy" - at pools and in the theater. I'd be willing to bet that CC isn't any different



I agree too. I probably would have offered to give back the seat when they returned but hopefully they would have been decent enough to let me and my child sit there, being as they had left those chairs empty for a significant period of time.


----------



## PizzieDuster

my2boys2disney said:


> I agree too. I probably would have offered to give back the seat when they returned but hopefully they would have been decent enough to let me and my child sit there, being as they had left those chairs empty for a significant period of time.



Yes.  I would have made sure they were comfortable and ask if she needed anything.  Then continue to enjoy the paradise that is CC.


----------



## steves100

I wasn't complaining that she took the chair.   Although it is ridicules for all of you who agree with her, your telling me I cant go in to the water and come back to my chairs?????

I was complaining that about her attitude.   That its fine to just take them.

Very rarely do all of my family of 4 leave our chairs at the same time.  Basically you guys have no problem with some taking obviously used chairs at CC.  Just because she has a tired kid does not make it ok to take someones chair.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I believe that is the definition of a 'Chair Hog', however...

That you are saving it for later even though you aren't presently using it.


----------



## JanuaryGarnet

I am loving this thread!  I won't be going on my first DCL cruise until November, but I do have a few WDW confessions to make:

During my first trip to WDW when I was 8, I barfed during the Main Street Electrical Parade (and at an Epcot restaurant a day or so later). My Dad says it was because I was excited (who pukes because they're excited?), but I think I caught a stomach bug on the plane ride over. Mom was so mortified!

During my second trip to WDW when I was 14, I accidentally broke the turn key off of a Lion King musical snow globe at MGM and didn't tell anyone. I felt so bad and panicky. I had never broken anything in a store before. Now as an adult I realize that I should have told a CM and that I probably wouldn't have been asked to pay for it. I hope I won't be judged too harshly. It was a flimsy turn key.


----------



## singhsongs

I was on one of the first Dream cruises. My server was quite a troublemaker . I was there with a group of ladies and she kept pouring us drinks one night in Animators Palette is couldn't get over how cute the little paintbrush butter knives were and he encouraged me to take it. So I did. He also gave us a full bottle of wine and I put it in my purse while he and his assistant blocked people from seeing.


----------



## FergusBC

singhsongs said:


> I was on one of the first Dream cruises. My server was quite a troublemaker . I was there with a group of ladies and she kept pouring us drinks one night in Animators Palette is couldn't get over how cute the little paintbrush butter knives were and he encouraged me to take it. So I did. He also gave us a full bottle of wine and I put it in my purse while he and his assistant blocked people from seeing.



Quick, give us the name so I know who to request as a server


----------



## TeamH5

steves100 said:


> I wasn't complaining that she took the chair.   Although it is ridicules for all of you who agree with her, your telling me I cant go in to the water and come back to my chairs?????
> 
> I was complaining that about her attitude.   That its fine to just take them.
> 
> Very rarely do all of my family of 4 leave our chairs at the same time.  Basically you guys have no problem with some taking obviously used chairs at CC.  Just because she has a tired kid does not make it ok to take someones chair.



I agree with you Steve.  Being a mom of 3 toddlers, if she even had an inkling that her child would nap on CC, she should have been more prepared, with say, a stroller...  IJS. If my family had those chairs and our towels were on them, and we were SWIMMING, I most certainly would have asked her to get up and leave when I came back with MY Tired kiddos...

That's not a 'Chair hog' btw. I would define a chair hog as someone who comes early, throws towels over the chairs for friends/family who don't show up for another 2-3+ hours.  But if I go to a pool and chairs are available (and we do, often, as do the rest of the pool patrons) my kids and I will put our towels there, go swim, then take a break, etc... We've been known to spend 4-5 hours at the public pool, even taking a break to go outside and eat lunch, and yes I FULLY expect my belongings to still be at my chair when I return. As does everyone else. It's called respecting others property and having common courtesy.


----------



## tiffrobyn

Who knew that my confession of "stealing" a chair from a snorkel would be so controversial!


----------



## TempusFugit

I think what you're seeing here is a backlash from many, many yahoos abusing the common courtesy you mention.


----------



## SteamboatWillie1021

FergusBC said:


> Quick, give us the name so I know who to request as a server



Awesome servers! Sounds like y'all had a blast!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

TeamH5 said:


> I agree with you Steve.  Being a mom of 3 toddlers, if she even had an inkling that her child would nap on CC, she should have been more prepared, with say, a stroller...  IJS. If my family had those chairs and our towels were on them, and we were SWIMMING, I most certainly would have asked her to get up and leave when I came back with MY Tired kiddos...
> 
> That's not a 'Chair hog' btw. I would define a chair hog as someone who comes early, throws towels over the chairs for friends/family who don't show up for another 2-3+ hours.  But if I go to a pool and chairs are available (and we do, often, as do the rest of the pool patrons) my kids and I will put our towels there, go swim, then take a break, etc... We've been known to spend 4-5 hours at the public pool, even taking a break to go outside and eat lunch, and yes I FULLY expect my belongings to still be at my chair when I return. As does everyone else. It's called respecting others property and having common courtesy.



I believe the original post said the chairs were holding snorkels.  Just snorkels.  No towels or anything else to make it appear that maybe a family was swimming and would be back.

In that case, I don't believe she was wrong to do as he did.


----------



## Bonniec

> We've been known to spend 4-5 hours at the public pool, even taking a break to go outside and eat lunch, and yes I FULLY expect my belongings to still be at my chair when I return. As does everyone else. It's called respecting others property and having common courtesy.



I wouldn't  call holding up a chair for 4-5 hours that your aren't sitting in, while making others stand who would actually want to be in it just so you can finally sit down when you are done, common courtesy.  As far as I'm concerned, a chair isn't mine if my butts not in it. I can understand if you are using the bathroom or grabbing a drink and will be right back. But 4-5 hours? Maybe I  just have a weird sense of "common courtesy".

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 4redheads

I guess I would see it very differently. I am the type who sees a tired mom with sleeping child in my spot I would ask if she needed anything and if she could continue to watch my chairs while I run to get a drink. Buys me more time. Could have made a new friend.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ssbn740

I love reading these confessionals.  I have been reading for two days and haven't mad it all the way through.  Here goes mine... (taking deep breath)... I booked a veranda room just so I could sit outside and drink my coffee nekked.  There, I said it and I own it.  

Sorry if I ruined anyone's plans for sitting on a veranda because now you're going to be wondering if the last person that had the cabin sat naked in it.


----------



## NikiM20

4redheads said:


> I guess I would see it very differently. I am the type who sees a tired mom with sleeping child in my spot I would ask if she needed anything and if she could continue to watch my chairs while I run to get a drink. Buys me more time. Could have made a new friend.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Best post of the day


----------



## DznyCrzy11

ssbn740 said:


> I love reading these confessionals.  I have been reading for two days and haven't mad it all the way through.  Here goes mine... (taking deep breath)... I booked a veranda room just so I could sit outside and drink my coffee nekked.  There, I said it and I own it.
> 
> Sorry if I ruined anyone's plans for sitting on a veranda because now you're going to be wondering if the last person that had the cabin sat naked in it.



  This one is awesome!!!! I was always worried that even on sea days someone on either side could look around the white verandah wall and see in, yes I'm paranoid.


----------



## singhsongs

ssbn740 said:


> I love reading these confessionals.  I have been reading for two days and haven't mad it all the way through.  Here goes mine... (taking deep breath)... I booked a veranda room just so I could sit outside and drink my coffee nekked.  There, I said it and I own it.
> 
> Sorry if I ruined anyone's plans for sitting on a veranda because now you're going to be wondering if the last person that had the cabin sat naked in it.



Oh my gosh now I know who that was!!! What is that a tattoo of anyways? Sorry for peepin, but if you put it out there I'm going to look.


----------



## slzer0

TeamH5 said:
			
		

> That's not a 'Chair hog' btw. I would define a chair hog as someone who comes early, throws towels over the chairs for friends/family who don't show up for another 2-3+ hours.  But if I go to a pool and chairs are available (and we do, often, as do the rest of the pool patrons) my kids and I will put our towels there, go swim, then take a break, etc... We've been known to spend 4-5 hours at the public pool, even taking a break to go outside and eat lunch, and yes I FULLY expect my belongings to still be at my chair when I return. As does everyone else. It's called respecting others property and having common courtesy.



Sorry, saving chairs while you go eat lunch is definitely 'chair hogging'.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

slzer0 said:


> Sorry, saving chairs while you go eat lunch is definitely 'chair hogging'.


----------



## TempusFugit

singhsongs said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh now I know who that was!!! What is that a tattoo of anyways? Sorry for peepin, but if you put it out there I'm going to look.



Being naked on the veranda is mild in comparison.  Bring Lysol.


----------



## Suger Mag

We had gotten back early from port... I think it was in Cozumel... and I and the kids were hanging on the veranda looking out over the pier and we had drinks with lots of ice. The pier was DESERTED... no one down there... so we started seeing who could hork a ice cube the farthest. We were having a blast, and I was giving my 18 year old a run for his money in the distance department... when our veranda neighbors came out... saw what we were doing and gave us such a disgusted look... I felt like such a BAD mom... but it was hella fun 

ps: I totally promise we hit NO ONE


----------



## Beermam42

TheHannas said:


> Right up the road from ya! Gonzales La checking in. We still fantasy next May.



Live in Houma La will be on Fantasy 5-31-2014 if this your date please join the dis thread for this cruise and Facebook page.


----------



## n8nally

MassDisLovers said:


> My confession... I just dont get  when adults are all excited about the "signing by the characters" thing.    I want to scream "The characters are not REAL!".   I imagine a bunch of DCL employees dreading signing the endless pillowcases and mats for photos.  Do you think they have to take special classes to learn to "write like Cinderella" or "do a sad Eeyore signature" ?
> 
> Ok, my rant is over...........



They do! And you cannot be a character if you haven't mastered the signature.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

MassDisLovers said:


> My confession... I just dont get  when adults are all excited about the "signing by the characters" thing.    I want to scream "The characters are not REAL!".   I imagine a bunch of DCL employees dreading signing the endless pillowcases and mats for photos.  Do you think they have to take special classes to learn to "write like Cinderella" or "do a sad Eeyore signature" ?
> 
> Ok, my rant is over...........



Well, this being an open confessional which should be free from judgement, you of course are entitled to your opinion...

...even though it is wrong.  

Some might not understand the concept of adults singing Disney songs and swimming in mermaid costumes either. I always wonder why the people who are in the 'that could never happen, that's not real category' like Disney, because nothing is real about Disney! That's WHAT I like about it! 

I also give the characters credit. They aren't models, they are actresses. They stay in character the entire time, and they don't just sign stuff, they interact with you. We enjoyed our time with Princess Tiana (a lovely complete class act), and when we told Ariel that we were real life mermaids too on the island that day, without missing a beat, she asked "and what color mermaids were you?"

I love those gals. They are living my dream. I believe it's not easy and seeing them all over the ship or park IS thrilling, whether I'm 13 or 31!

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/923452_105636076305318_866438223_n.jpg

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/182923_123975791138013_395237943_n.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/543718_105642106304715_1491535524_n.jpg


----------



## Moxin

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Well, this being an open confessional which should be free from judgement, you of course are entitled to your opinion...
> 
> ...even though it is wrong.
> 
> Some might not understand the concept of adults singing Disney songs and swimming in mermaid costumes either. I always wonder why the people who are in the 'that could never happen, that's not real category' like Disney, because nothing is real about Disney! That's WHAT I like about it!
> 
> I also give the characters credit. They aren't models, they are actresses. They stay in character the entire time, and they don't just sign stuff, they interact with you. We enjoyed our time with Princess Tiana (a lovely complete class act), and when we told Ariel that we were real life mermaids too on the island that day, without missing a beat, she asked "and what color mermaids were you?"
> 
> I love those gals. They are living my dream. I believe it's not easy and seeing them all over the ship or park IS thrilling, whether I'm 13 or 31!
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/923452_105636076305318_866438223_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/543718_105642106304715_1491535524_n.jpg



I whistle Disney tunes at the mall...I wear Disney shirts.  I make a bee line to the Disney Store whenever I see it.

I'm a 43 year old grown man...and I'm proud to be a kid still!


----------



## DznyCrzy11

TwinPrincessMermaids said:
			
		

> Well, this being an open confessional which should be free from judgement, you of course are entitled to your opinion...
> 
> ...even though it is wrong.
> 
> Some might not understand the concept of adults singing Disney songs and swimming in mermaid costumes either. I always wonder why the people who are in the 'that could never happen, that's not real category' like Disney, because nothing is real about Disney! That's WHAT I like about it!
> 
> I also give the characters credit. They aren't models, they are actresses. They stay in character the entire time, and they don't just sign stuff, they interact with you. We enjoyed our time with Princess Tiana (a lovely complete class act), and when we told Ariel that we were real life mermaids too on the island that day, without missing a beat, she asked "and what color mermaids were you?"
> 
> I love those gals. They are living my dream. I believe it's not easy and seeing them all over the ship or park IS thrilling, whether I'm 13 or 31!
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/923452_105636076305318_866438223_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/543718_105642106304715_1491535524_n.jpg



Couldn't agree more!!!  I'm 30 and was thrilled to have the characters sign my canvas for me!!!  It made an awesome souvenir,  along with the picture frame and ship ornament that we had the captain sign!! 

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## DznyCrzy11

slzer0 said:
			
		

> Sorry, saving chairs while you go eat lunch is definitely 'chair hogging'.



Guess my confession is being a chair hog, lol. We left items on the chairs while we went and ate lunch at CC.  Now, I will say the adults only beach was not near as crowded as the family beach and most everyone was leaving their items on the chairs, oh and taking chairs into the water.  I would be slightly perturbed if I came back to my chair and someone was there, just because I wouldn't do that to someone else.

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## TempusFugit

Moxin said:


> I whistle Disney tunes at the mall...I wear Disney shirts.  I make a bee line to the Disney Store whenever I see it.
> 
> I'm a 43 year old grown man...and I'm proud to be a kid still!




I with you.  I'm a 41 year old dude and still wear the Disney shirts and whistle tunes...but I don't go to the mall if I can help it.

BTW... Mermaids never looked so good!


----------



## TempusFugit

Moxin said:


> I whistle Disney tunes at the mall...I wear Disney shirts.  I make a bee line to the Disney Store whenever I see it.
> 
> I'm a 43 year old grown man...and I'm proud to be a kid still!




I with you.  I'm a 41 year old dude and still wear the Disney shirts and whistle tunes...but I don't go to the mall if I can help it.

BTW... Mermaids never looked so good!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

TempusFugit said:


> I with you.  I'm a 41 year old dude and still wear the Disney shirts and whistle tunes...but I don't go to the mall if I can help it.
> 
> BTW... Mermaids never looked so good!


----------



## tweis

I've been reading the last few pages of this thread and it seems we all have different ideas about what "chair hogging" means. I have always thought that "chair hogging" was when you got up super early and went and put your things on chairs that you had no intention of using for hours or went to the pool and put your things in a chair and then took off to lunch or a tasting, or something similar. You get the idea. I would never consider myself a "chair hogger" but the way some of you are describing it then I guess I am.  

We do not put our things in chairs on the pool deck and then leave and go have lunch or partake in some other activity BUT we did/do leave them in/under a chair to get in the pool or hot tub. We do leave our flip flops, cover up, backpack and towel in a chair on CC to swim and snorkel BUT we did/do not leave our things to go have lunch or ride bikes or parasail, etc.


----------



## slzer0

TwinPrincessMermaids said:
			
		

> Well, this being an open confessional which should be free from judgement, you of course are entitled to your opinion...
> 
> ...even though it is wrong.
> 
> Some might not understand the concept of adults singing Disney songs and swimming in mermaid costumes either. I always wonder why the people who are in the 'that could never happen, that's not real category' like Disney, because nothing is real about Disney! That's WHAT I like about it!
> 
> I also give the characters credit. They aren't models, they are actresses. They stay in character the entire time, and they don't just sign stuff, they interact with you. We enjoyed our time with Princess Tiana (a lovely complete class act), and when we told Ariel that we were real life mermaids too on the island that day, without missing a beat, she asked "and what color mermaids were you?"
> 
> I love those gals. They are living my dream. I believe it's not easy and seeing them all over the ship or park IS thrilling, whether I'm 13 or 31!
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/923452_105636076305318_866438223_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/182923_123975791138013_395237943_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/543718_105642106304715_1491535524_n.jpg



Is that you wearing the mermaid tail? Are you on Cc?
They're gorgeous! Did you make or buy?


----------



## Batgirl67

i too am guilty  of taking tiny shells from serenity bay on CC


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Batgirl67 said:
			
		

> i too am guilty  of taking tiny shells from serenity bay on CC



My DH loved this one, haha.  When we were at Serenity Bay he kept trying to get me to take some tiny shells and I kept telling him "no, that's not allowed", lol.

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

slzer0 said:
			
		

> Is that you wearing the mermaid tail? Are you on Cc?
> They're gorgeous! Did you make or buy?



You can buy the tails! I'm upgrading to a brighter tail color before my next CC visit in May. Oddly I don't have any photos AT CC altho we did "snorkel" as usual in our tails. I did hand make my shell top tho. Big project and I am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> You can buy the tails! I'm upgrading to a brighter tail color before my next CC visit in May. Oddly I don't have any photos AT CC altho we did "snorkel" as usual in out tails. I did hand make my shell top tho. Big project and I am happy with how it turned out.



You guys look wonderful. I love your tails.


----------



## g3pak

disneyfreakliveshere said:


> You guys look wonderful. I love your tails.



Probably the only example of being able to say "I love your tails" without it being inappropriate.


----------



## slzer0

TwinPrincessMermaids said:
			
		

> You can buy the tails! I'm upgrading to a brighter tail color before my next CC visit in May. Oddly I don't have any photos AT CC altho we did "snorkel" as usual in out tails. I did hand make my shell top tho. Big project and I am happy with how it turned out.



So VERY awesome!


----------



## slzer0

g3pak said:
			
		

> Probably the only example of being able to say "I love your tails" without it being inappropriate.



Well that, and formal night. ;-)


----------



## Narnian_Princess

My awful confession: I cruised a few times when I was 18 and 19, and I was... bored.  Not that I didn't LOVE the experience, I did! The dining, the shows, even the parties were amazing. Castaway Cay is the best place ever. But when you're too old for the teen club and too young for the bars (and your family won't do ANYTHING except maybe go to the basketball court for 30 minutes-- I went to all the shows alone), it's tough. 

That said, it's been many years since I cruised and I can't wait to go back and introduce my soon-to-be-DH to DCL. We can't afford it anytime soon, but the idea of 'starting over' with cruising, of being able to enjoy the adult areas, of being able to do a scavenger hunt or an onboard seminar without the 'Why? That's dumb,' attitudes of family... it sounds wonderful.  Someday.


----------



## moomy-san

Narnian_Princess.... why do you have a picture of my husband in your signature?


----------



## Feisty Fairy

Here goes my confession:  on the Disney Dream last year I set off the smoke detector with the steam from my shower.    I got call asking if everything was okay.  I said I am not sure what happened and the said did you just take a shower.  Embarrassed, guess it happens a lot.


----------



## dbarker

Feisty Fairy said:


> Here goes my confession:  on the Disney Dream last year I set off the smoke detector with the steam from my shower.    I got call asking if everything was okay.  I said I am not sure what happened and the said did you just take a shower.  Embarrassed, guess it happens a lot.



DH did this on our last cruise.  Boy, is that alarm LOUD.

Luckily, I had read about this incident on the DISboards, and knew about it.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

dbarker said:


> DH did this on our last cruise.  Boy, is that alarm LOUD.  Luckily, I had read about this incident on the DISboards, and knew about it.



Yes it is loud.


----------



## noahdove

I have to say, that I was worried that I wouldn't be able to do a cruise because of my fear of water..well, as you can see, I will be cruising in April of 2014 Love it and I was never bored on the first one...I can't wait


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

moomy-san said:


> Narnian_Princess.... why do you have a picture of my husband in your signature?



Hands off!


----------



## Narnian_Princess

moomy-san said:


> Narnian_Princess.... why do you have a picture of my husband in your signature?



There must be some mistake. You see, he's MY husband! 

(Although we may have to split up soon... My DFiance will become my DH in 9 days and he would take exception to me being married to anyone else.  *sigh* It was nice while it lasted!)


----------



## munchkin322

Just found this thread and LOVING it!! 

So here goes my confession:
I am in the mid-30's and I still dash to get in line to get pictures with the characters....I talk to princesses about their lives (I did ask belle what boom she is reading nowadays; I asked Cinderella what she did that day...I asked Tinker Bell how she got on the ship!!  And she said it took her 10 bottles of pixie dust to fly all the way to the ship!)

Also, I took advantage of the quiet rainforest's heat lounge area and fell asleep....woke myself up snoring several times!! Lol

One more thing...I always ask my friend to make me Disney shirts (she does embroidery....) so I own several embroidery shirts that you see ifs wearing....lol


----------



## omalley1118

ThePicketts said:


> Wait.  What do you mean by "CMs who are dressed as characters"????



ROTFL!!!! My 9yo son still great them with all the exuberance of a very young child. It's a joy to watch, and I will miss that when he's older. My 12yo daughter, who has an old soul, always whispers to me, "I won't tell him."


----------



## thegales

Narnian_Princess said:


> My awful confession: I cruised a few times when I was 18 and 19, and I was... bored.  Not that I didn't LOVE the experience, I did! The dining, the shows, even the parties were amazing. Castaway Cay is the best place ever. But when you're too old for the teen club and too young for the bars (and your family won't do ANYTHING except maybe go to the basketball court for 30 minutes-- I went to all the shows alone), it's tough.  That said, it's been many years since I cruised and I can't wait to go back and introduce my soon-to-be-DH to DCL. We can't afford it anytime soon, but the idea of 'starting over' with cruising, of being able to enjoy the adult areas, of being able to do a scavenger hunt or an onboard seminar without the 'Why? That's dumb,' attitudes of family... it sounds wonderful.  Someday.



Hopefully you will be able to make this trip soon.  I think you will have a great time.


----------



## KnightRail

MassDisLovers said:


> My confession... I just dont get  when adults are all excited about the "signing by the characters" thing.    I want to scream "The characters are not REAL!".   I imagine a bunch of DCL employees dreading signing the endless pillowcases and mats for photos.  Do you think they have to take special classes to learn to "write like Cinderella" or "do a sad Eeyore signature" ?  Ok, my rant is over...........



Actually they do have to master those signatures. They also take multiple classes to learn how to speak, behave, and not skip a beat at answering anyone's questions. It is very intense as much for fur as it is face. I am a former CM and know what they go thru. And yes, when you meet a Disney character--be it goofy, Mickey, Smee, or Ariel they are truly those characters.


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

Ruthie25 said:


> I had the audacity to sit on my husband's knee, in a bar, well after 11 at night. Was then lectured that "don't y'all realise that this is a Disney Cruise"?! Guess that public displays of affection are frowned upon by some, whereas arguements are not!



Oh no!! God forbid!! How dare ya'll!! HAHAHAHAHAHA, Whatever...those people need to get over themselves. That they need to worry about what others are doing in a BAR close to midnight, on a cruise no less!? Shame on ya'll!!!


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



Actually, the thing with the iron would be the smartest thing to do I would think. 'Specially if you're by the balcony when you were ironing.


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty



Haha!! Very nice!!  I'd be putty too if my DW to be did that. But I'd also say "What the hell, why not" (Pardon my french). So she prolly wouldn't have to work that hard.  But Still, this is hilarious!!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

CaptainKat said:


> We sailed on the Dream this past New Year's, and on NYE they were handing out free champagne in these really nice heavy duty plastic champagne flutes that had blue stems and the DCL logo and New Year's Eve 2012.  My mother and I decided on the way back to the room to collect some of the ones left behind.  We have a set of 8, and to this day mom will open the cupboard, see them, and sigh that we should have thought to make it a set of 12 XD
> 
> Same cruise, my brother and I were playing shuffle board, and he sent one hard as he could to try to knock mine out.  Needless to say, he missed, and it went flying down the deck to the absolute other end of the ship, past a lot of very amused guests.  Same game he also bounced one weirdly and almost sent it over the side.  Yikes!
> 
> Love this thread!



I somehow sent one over the side on accident. It took a weird bounce, landed on its side and rolled off the deck between the post and the railing. I couldn't have done it if I tried!  My son and I ran away like a couple of school kids thinking we were gonna get in trouble. We laughed all the way back to our room. When we told my wife she just rolled her eyes like we were idiots.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

ssbn740 said:


> I love reading these confessionals.  I have been reading for two days and haven't mad it all the way through.  Here goes mine... (taking deep breath)... I booked a veranda room just so I could sit outside and drink my coffee nekked.  There, I said it and I own it.
> 
> Sorry if I ruined anyone's plans for sitting on a veranda because now you're going to be wondering if the last person that had the cabin sat naked in it.



Love it and great idea!


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

eblong said:


> OOOOH - This is going to hurt, but here goes anyway
> 
> We have a granddaughter that doesn't like her food to touch.  When she eats dinner at our house, she gets to use this plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or -
> She gets to use this plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, we picked up a snack at a buffet and told the dish-hander-outer CM that we were taking it to our room, and that we were considering stealing it because our granddaughter would love it.  He said to go ahead.  Of course, now we know they never say no,and the second one -from the Fantasy (is a bit more blatant), but still...
> 
> BTW - we do have two AP butter knives from the Fantasy, but we bought them in the shop.



OMG!!! I LOVE those plates!! WANT please!? Haha.


----------



## slzer0

Narnian_Princess said:
			
		

> My awful confession: I cruised a few times when I was 18 and 19, and I was... bored.  Not that I didn't LOVE the experience, I did! The dining, the shows, even the parties were amazing. Castaway Cay is the best place ever. But when you're too old for the teen club and too young for the bars (and your family won't do ANYTHING except maybe go to the basketball court for 30 minutes-- I went to all the shows alone), it's tough.
> 
> That said, it's been many years since I cruised and I can't wait to go back and introduce my soon-to-be-DH to DCL. We can't afford it anytime soon, but the idea of 'starting over' with cruising, of being able to enjoy the adult areas, of being able to do a scavenger hunt or an onboard seminar without the 'Why? That's dumb,' attitudes of family... it sounds wonderful.  Someday.



I thought you only had to be 18 for the bars? Not to drink of course, but to dance.


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

ludari said:


> I did it on my first Disney cruise and never since.



Same for me as Ludari... My family and I did it our first cruise. Never since. Too much hassle, and really (to me) took away from us being able to explore/enjoy the ship.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

We are cruising on the Allure if the Seas with DH's family Thanksgiving week. We've only ever sailed DCL.  The only reason we're going is because its DH's family and they'll never sail w/Disney.  None of us are excited.  The teenagers actually have asked us several times if we can cancel.  Its so pitiful.  So where's my confession in this????  Well, DH came up with the idea that we should make sure we have enough DCL shirts that we can each wear one every day of the cruise on Allure.  We actually spent a few hundred $$ on our teen-free Fantasy cruise last week making sure we have tshirts covered.  We'll bring our DCL lanyards, drink from Disney tumblers, etc.  So now we're getting a little excited..... LOL!


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

gumbypee said:


> Goodbye happy post- u were fun while u lasted!!



Agreed!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

sweetpee_1993 said:


> We are cruising on the Allure if the Seas with DH's family Thanksgiving week. We've only ever sailed DCL.  The only reason we're going is because its DH's family and they'll never sail w/Disney.  None of us are excited.  The teenagers actually have asked us several times if we can cancel.  Its so pitiful.  So where's my confession in this????  Well, DH came up with the idea that we should make sure we have enough DCL shirts that we can each wear one every day of the cruise on Allure.  We actually spent a few hundred $$ on our teen-free Fantasy cruise last week making sure we have tshirts covered.  We'll bring our DCL lanyards, drink from Disney tumblers, etc.  So now we're getting a little excited..... LOL!



Feeling the pixie dust love!

I am really interested to hear you compare Allure & Fantasy, so kiss n tell when you get back!

And I would love to see the fam wearing DCL shirts all over RCI! Gotta post some photos of that. 

Everyone says the teens love Allure more than DC. I guess you will find out...


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

abitagirl916 said:


> Hi Tianni.....we live in Abita Springs, LA, not far from Slidell. Your signature shows "Fantasy 2013"....have you already been?  We are sailing on the Fantasy in October 2013....counting down the days. Have previously sailed the Magic and the Dream. Loved both of them and I'm sure we will love the Fantasy too. So excited!



Hi Tianni!! Hi Abitagirl916!!! My family and I (Dmom, DSisters, and DBrother) went on the Fantasy in February...it was WONDERFUL!!! You two will NOT be disappointed. Main reason I'm posting though is I too am in SE Louisiana. Mandeville here!! Small world huh??


----------



## abitagirl916

Cruisin'Nick said:


> Hi Tianni!! Hi Abitagirl916!!! My family and I (Dmom, DSisters, and DBrother) went on the Fantasy in February...it was WONDERFUL!!! You two will NOT be disappointed. Main reason I'm posting though is I too am in SE Louisiana. Mandeville here!! Small world huh??



Hi Cruisin'Nick.....I live in Abita Springs, but I work in Mandeville at Banner Ford. Small world indeed. So looking forward to cruising on the Fantasy.  Have already cruised on the Magic and the Dream. Need to try to sail on the Wonder sometime.


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

Narnian_Princess said:


> There must be some mistake. You see, he's MY husband!
> 
> (Although we may have to split up soon... My DFiance will become my DH in 9 days and he would take exception to me being married to anyone else.  *sigh* It was nice while it lasted!)



CONGRATS ON WEDDING!! Hope everything goes perfect for ya'll!!!


----------



## jlmarr

tony111 said:


> We'd only been on board the Magic 20 minutes and we already had a set of 6 Mickey soft drink glasses stashed ready for home from Topsiders.


 We seem to have some of those too, and I don't know how it happened.   We were warned about the towel-sniffing dogs at debarkation though.


----------



## DisneyLoverMomof6

BUMP!  These have been too entertaining not to share and have new stories added.  Leaving on my first DCL on the Wonder this Sunday and I'm hoping to have a good story to add!!


----------



## phinz

I wore a Cast Member Aloha shirt from Enchanted Tiki Room with my tux for formal night at Remy.


----------



## mom+3girls

Ok so here is mine:

My sister collects sea shells, I found a really pretty one on Castaway Cay that I wanted to bring home to her. I asked my daughter how I could get it back on the ship without them scanning my bag and seeing it. Okay... and at my 19 year old daughters suggestion, I put it in my bathing suit top.


----------



## minniemouse1

4redheads said:


> I guess I would see it very differently. I am the type who sees a tired mom with sleeping child in my spot I would ask if she needed anything and if she could continue to watch my chairs while I run to get a drink. Buys me more time. Could have made a new friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



having 4 little ones of my own I would of done the same thing.


----------



## minniemouse1

steves100 said:


> Your attitude is why people from NY get bad reputations.



Ouch!!  I am from upstate, and I mean upstate as in a 60 minute drive from Montreal, and I hope we are not all put in the same group just because we are from NY.  I have encountered lots of nasty people from all over the globe, it doesn't really matter where you live, there is always at least one in the bunch.


----------



## tb209

Ahhh....I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one that goes on DCL without their kids. DH and I took a 3 night last week but we didn't tell them we were going anywhere. They weren't home all week so we didn't tell them anything. Ignorance is bliss...... [/QUOTE]


  You are my heros!


----------



## tb209

lgcountry said:


> On our last Dream cruise, DH and I were sound asleep 2 hours before DS 14 came "home" from Vibe.  He came in just as I woke up at 2am to go to the bathroom, and we didn't know he wasn't there.
> 
> Bad mom!



Ditto here!  Last January on the Magic, our 13 year old came back to the cabin to find us sound asleep at midnight.  Oops


----------



## Missypyxi

2disneycruzrs said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one!  Last cruise, I had to ask my host for more because he didn't re-supply with each service until I asked.  Then I got lots!



Our host was stingy with the h2o stuff, and I was sad.  I used the first one and he never replaced it until I asked. When I asked for more after that, he was reluctant.  I thought it was a cruise thing. When we had stayed at the GF, I put it in my suitcase everyday and mouse keeping always gave me a new set the next day. 

Maybe it was just my host?


----------



## TifffanyD

I'm entertained by the public bathrooms with the mirrored ceilings in the adult district... especially after a night of drinking.


----------



## PizzieDuster

TifffanyD said:


> I'm entertained by the public bathrooms with the mirrored ceilings in the adult district... especially after a night of drinking.



  Wait, can you see the next stall when looking up?


----------



## TifffanyD

PizzieDuster said:


> Wait, can you see the next stall when looking up?



No lol just your head


----------



## bksaffle

So, I promise I have never done it, but every time I'm on a cruise I have to talk myself out of it.

When I walk the halls at night and all the room service trays are sitting in the hallway....I want to take the Blue/White placemats.  They would look so cute on my dining room table.


----------



## julydreamer

1) went and checked if I could book exotic razul for my cruise next month after seeing everyones confessions 

2) sat on the balcony every day in a tshirt and underwear but I did have the blanket with me if people came out next door or we were in port so no one saw anything...except the cameras I guess according to other posts.

3) Agree also with the feminine hygiene bags and feel embarrassed about it!

4) Drank my wine and mixed drinks all over the ship in my own cups but was too scared to bring it to the dining room

5) Booked another cruise while on our first and when we got home we decided a year was too long to wait and booked another one 2 weeks later for halfway in between!

6) Took my heels off and walked around barefoot up the stairs to our room bc my feet were so swollen and uncomfortable.

7) Went for my honeymoon and got mad at DH when he didn't want to try to play the match your mate game and by the end he wished we'd played bc we had all the same answers as each other!

8) Talked my mother into coming on our cruise with us next month and I love her and do everything with her but starting to regret it since me and DH may not have as much alone time as we'd like...and hoping she won't book another cruise without taking me along!! lol

Loving this thread and I'm sure there's plenty more I'll think of!!


----------



## donaldseeyore

g3pak said:


> Our first cruise ever- DCL or any other line- is this fall.  I hope to join the veranda club, although as private and modest as my wife is, the best I can hope for is a sea day, at night, at probably 3 a.m. when everyone else should be in their rooms asleep.  I will probably also have to construct some kind of temporary enclosure with multiple layers that will prevent anyone seeing us from a neighboring veranda with binoculars, night vision, or infra-red.  It will also have to prevent pictures taken by spy satellites.
> 
> Come to think of it, forget it.  Joining the club isn't worth all of that trouble.



DH and I attempted this on our last cruise.  I say attempted due to:

Baby was asleep.  DH and I were on the verandah.  We started playing.  DS8 comes into the room and out onto verandah.  We heard him come in since we had the verandah doors open in case the baby woke up.  DS talks to us for awhile and then says he is going back to the kids clubs.  He leaves and closes the verandah door.  DH and I decide we are going to pick up where we left off, but after I reopen the door, in case baby wakes up.  I then find out the door is locked!!!  There goes all ideas of joining "the club" and instead we start screaming in hopes that someone else has their verandah open nearby and can get us help.  Thank goodness someone one deck up heard us!!


----------



## storknurse13

cruisecrasher said:


> I confess I am a goody two shoes. I've never taken food off of the ship (even packaged foods.) I follow the written dress codes. I put my bags out when we're supposed to. I tip at or above expected levels. I keep my kids out of the quiet cove even if it means backtracking and going downstairs to avoid it. I don't save seats in the theatre. And yes, I still have a wonderful cruise!



Boring! Jk! Live on the edge a little!


----------



## sandydk

moxin said:


> in between cruises, i use all of the h20 products i take home, but i save the bottles.  Then i take the empties with me, and put them out in place of the full ones each day, putting those in my luggage to take home.



genius!


----------



## PizzieDuster

donaldseeyore said:


> DH and I attempted this on our last cruise.  I say attempted due to:
> 
> Baby was asleep.  DH and I were on the verandah.  We started playing.  DS8 comes into the room and out onto verandah.  We heard him come in since we had the verandah doors open in case the baby woke up.  DS talks to us for awhile and then says he is going back to the kids clubs.  He leaves and closes the verandah door.  DH and I decide we are going to pick up where we left off, but after I reopen the door, in case baby wakes up.  I then find out the door is locked!!!  There goes all ideas of joining "the club" and instead we start screaming in hopes that someone else has their verandah open nearby and can get us help.  Thank goodness someone one deck up heard us!!



This made me giggle. 

But I know that feeling of locking a baby in a car - absolute panic!  

Do people really make woopi on the balconies?  That's like doing it on the beach, so uncomfortable, no way I could enjoy it.


----------



## ness0905

on my first cruise I was 18 and my cousin was 15 we went into the movie theater when it wasn't playing any movies and she dressed as ariel and went on stage and sang Part of your world she was so afraid someone would walk in while i caught it all on video but once we watched it at home we realized it was to dark so you only hear singing lol but we have the memories


----------



## goosedwn

Missypyxi said:


> Our host was stingy with the h2o stuff, and I was sad.  I used the first one and he never replaced it until I asked. When I asked for more after that, he was reluctant.  I thought it was a cruise thing. When we had stayed at the GF, I put it in my suitcase everyday and mouse keeping always gave me a new set the next day.
> 
> Maybe it was just my host?



Our host was super stingy as well. We had 3 staterooms with 12 people. When we told our host we need more shampoo and shower gel, he told us not to worry about it. He measured the tube and when it is 1/4 left, he will give us a new one. Give me a break! 1/4 left to be used for 4 people before we got a new one!!!!! I told him that we paid almost 10,000 for a room and running out of shampoo during a shower is the last thing we want to worry about. He then gave us new set of shampoo for ONE out of the 3 rooms!!!!!!!!!  He also complained that we make him miss his lunch break, that we make him not being able to go off the ship because he had to clean up our rooms. We found out that he has a girl friend and wanted to go with her to places when the ship is docked. I was so unhappy with him that I don't want to book the same cat again because I don't want to see him again.


----------



## TifffanyD

You give them a $5 and say you want to be kept in shampoo. Wishes granted. No need to berate them with how much you paid for the cruise.


----------



## TifffanyD

I have another confession and it's a Biggie: I don't care for Castaway Cay.

It's a very nice island but I can never get a chair or hammock (always people hogging them even when they're not using them), it's crowded, the water is cold (Bahamas), and the picnic lunch isn't good.

We have sailed 10 times and never missed it. We used to enjoy the day on the ship and see a movie, have a Nice lunch, etc... But they cut back on this whichever was a huge bummer.


----------



## PizzieDuster

I've never wanted a formal picture with the Captain.    Never have taken one with the Captain.  

With all the lines, I'd rather just have my family in the picture.  I love walking down my hallway, seeing all our portraits and don't have to think - whatshisname?  Just the way I think, plus they are so expensive!


----------



## Tinkermom3

bump


----------



## disneybass

I am the one that stops by the drink station to pick up a cup then head to the soft serve ice cream stand.  You dont have to make as many trips  that way!


----------



## Marlea98

disneybass said:


> I am the one that stops by the drink station to pick up a cup then head to the soft serve ice cream stand.  You dont have to make as many trips  that way!



Me too


----------



## julydreamer

disneybass said:


> I am the one that stops by the drink station to pick up a cup then head to the soft serve ice cream stand.  You dont have to make as many trips  that way!



I made a big tall coconut Rum shake with the vanilla ice cream! It was yummy!


----------



## tripinbrums

Went to Castaway Cay last year and brought back a small bucket of shells•• my kids were playing in the sand with a small bucket we brought. I cleaned all of the shells and left them in the bucket, put it in my beach bag and walked right onto the ship. I wasn't trying to hide anything just not thinking. No one said a word! It wasn't until we got home and looked at the shells that we noticed  they all looked the same??? I think they are fake shells...


----------



## DHSbutcher

It took me 3 days to read through this whole thread!!

Oh boy I have so many confessions...

One night on the way back to Port Canaveral the seas were so rough I was sleeping on the top bunk and rolled right off!

We avoid our table mates when we see them around the ship. It's awful enough we have to eat with them, but we don't go onboard to make friends, we prefer to do activities with our family. This being said, we have ended up with the whiniest, most rude table mates. If we actually ended up with interesting, nice people, that might change.

We decided to finally try Palo's on our EBPC this past september. We weren't very impressed. We prefer to eat earlier, because of the time difference it was 3 hours later at home when we ate, so we were the first ones in the door. Our server was great for about 10 minutes, until another table came in. We were lucky to see him after our entree's came out. I understand a lot of people come here for a longer, more relaxed dinner with their partner, but I was here with my mother. A 2 hour meal later spent with too much time waiting for refills and for our food, I am not sure we would go back. 

We LOVE the main dining room.

We have NEVER sailed on the fantasy or dream. Yet. Hoping for a last minute 3 nighted on the dream in May!!

We have done 8 3 night bahama cruises(all on the wonder!), and only gotten off the ship in Nassau once! On a 3 night cruise, this is our "sea" day! We enjoy the ship without as many people, love to look off the balcony and stare at the other ships in port, and avoid being hassled getting off the ship. 

During the EBPC we had an ocean view room on deck 2, and during the PC transit, we didn't even leave our room! We enjoyed the view of the cement canal walls and going up and down it was beyond cool being at ground level! After we went through the locks we finally got out of the room and took it all in from the outside. Very cool, but we much preferred not fighting people on the top deck for a great view!

We use our refillable mugs at the soda machines. 

We get fries from the pool deck and eat them all the time anywhere when we need a snack. They're so good. We bring them to bingo, trivia, back to the room, to the cove cafe, everywhere!

We have a collection of H2O products at home... but surprise! We love the shampoo! 

Hmmmmm... what else am I forgetting?


----------



## livie1205

TifffanyD said:


> You give them a $5 and say you want to be kept in shampoo. Wishes granted. No need to berate them with how much you paid for the cruise.



Your kidding right?? No way should they have tipped MORE to get more shampoo when the guy was complaining about having to clean their rooms.. He would have got a huge complaint right then and maybe even had his tip given to the wait staff! I agree with a good attendant yes its helpful to tip a little extra but how dare he complain because he couldnt get off the boat to hang out with his GF because he had to do his job ..


----------



## TifffanyD

livie1205 said:


> Your kidding right?? No way should they have tipped MORE to get more shampoo when the guy was complaining about having to clean their rooms.. He would have got a huge complaint right then and maybe even had his tip given to the wait staff! I agree with a good attendant yes its helpful to tip a little extra but how dare he complain because he couldnt get off the boat to hang out with his GF because he had to do his job ..



No... I'm not kidding... And that would have happened before he "complained" (which I have some doubts about how bad it really was). Don't understand why I'm getting attitude for it... That's just how things go.


----------



## storknurse13

donaldseeyore said:


> DH and I attempted this on our last cruise.  I say attempted due to:
> 
> Baby was asleep.  DH and I were on the verandah.  We started playing.  DS8 comes into the room and out onto verandah.  We heard him come in since we had the verandah doors open in case the baby woke up.  DS talks to us for awhile and then says he is going back to the kids clubs.  He leaves and closes the verandah door.  DH and I decide we are going to pick up where we left off, but after I reopen the door, in case baby wakes up.  I then find out the door is locked!!!  There goes all ideas of joining "the club" and instead we start screaming in hopes that someone else has their verandah open nearby and can get us help.  Thank goodness someone one deck up heard us!!



Okay...that is one of the funniest things I have heard!!  This tread has been such a great belly laugh when I get home from work!!! Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## storknurse13

Okay so here it goes....after reading every page and making my stomach hurt and tears roll down my face, I confess!
The cute little spoons for the kids, you know the ones with the green trim around the handle?? Somehow, a couple jumped in my beach bag at the table. I too cried when they announced our name when walking on the ship. My DW thought something was wrong. On our next cruise in October, I am making up a name for our family to be called. My youngest son 3 always says Gonk-Gonk, so we are going to be introduced as the Gonk-Gonk family!! He will get a big kick out of that because we say it a lot! This same son is so excited about going on the cruise that he will sit with me for hours and watch disney cruise videos....poor kid! But such a good sport! 
Yup member of the verhandah club! 
I feel better for now until I think of something else, I'm sure there are many more!


----------



## Brancaneve

On our last cruise I stalked the ever elusive Jack Sparrow.  Every time I got in line, a CM told me that time was up!!


----------



## PizzieDuster

tripinbrums said:


> Went to Castaway Cay last year and brought back a small bucket of shells•• my kids were playing in the sand with a small bucket we brought. I cleaned all of the shells and left them in the bucket, put it in my beach bag and walked right onto the ship. I wasn't trying to hide anything just not thinking. No one said a word! It wasn't until we got home and looked at the shells that we noticed  they all looked the same???* I think they are fake shells.*..



My bold.  No, no, no, no, I'm covering my ears, I'm not listening    I feel like a kid at Disneyland who sees Mickey without his head on.  No, can't be true...fake shells?


----------



## thinkoflaura

On Formal Night, my 70-year old father's pants fell down.

He forgot to pack his suspenders, and thought, well, i'm going to eat a lot tonight, it's okay that my pants are roomy... 

My DH & DD6 were already sitting.  Then he got to the table, mind you, we are sitting at a far table so his back was to the ENTIRE DINING ROOM... and as he's standing about to take his seat, I look at him and wonder, "why is his shirt untucked?  then i look more closely and see that it's not untucked... HIS PANTS ARE AROUND HIS ANKLES.  

My husband dove onto the floor -- it seemed like in slow motion - to help him get them up.  I was in shock... we had a great laugh about it, by the time dessert came.  I only wish one of the several hundred people in the dining room -- who were already taking pictures of their own loved ones all gussied up -- would have snapped a picture of him!!!  they probably did, but they were too embarrassed to share it!


----------



## livie1205

TifffanyD said:


> No... I'm not kidding... And that would have happened before he "complained" (which I have some doubts about how bad it really was). Don't understand why I'm getting attitude for it... That's just how things go.




The fact that they know the details of why he couldnt get off the boat shows why he crossed the line and complained about cleaning their  rooms.. They should have filed a complaint, he gets paid and tipped for doing his job and if he does not want to do it he can find another job but yes people do pay higher costs to sail DCL mostly for the good service and they should get that service. Cruisers have a choice to sail cheaper cruise lines but pay more for disney so cost does matter... If we pay 10,000 for a cruise ( to much for me) then heck yeh we better not have a issue getting SHAMPOO .. And no way should I tip more for that shampoo.. If they are paying that much then im sure they tip well also. 
       I love disney as much as anyone but sometimes the CMs are wrong, this one was.


----------



## Rack on

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.  Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!  And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.  I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)  I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.  Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.




My hot hot coffee just came out my nose!


----------



## Mickeys Carol

wendyoconnor said:


> Every day I would put the tube of lotion in my toilet kit so the room attendant would bring more. I ADORE the H2O body butter, sad that its not on the ship anymore.




When did Disney take the body butter away? Yikes... I love that too..


----------



## kbovenizer

This is the best thread!  It's been almost 7 years since we've been on a DCL cruise (ack) - just booked yesterday for a trip next year.  I'm already excited about it!

Does anyone know if they are still using the souvenir beer mugs?  We have one from our first trips, but I have no idea if it's still worth anything.  If so, we will certainly bring it with us!


----------



## Rack on

kbovenizer said:


> This is the best thread!  It's been almost 7 years since we've been on a DCL cruise (ack) - just booked yesterday for a trip next year.  I'm already excited about it!  Does anyone know if they are still using the souvenir beer mugs?  We have one from our first trips, but I have no idea if it's still worth anything.  If so, we will certainly bring it with us!



We were on the Fantasy over New Years. They do have the beer coin which includes the tall skinny mug....


----------



## hardis5

When we arrived back home and unpacked the dirty laundry, a DCL hand towel mysteriously fell out with all the clothes.

I've been so racked with guilt knowing they are missing that hand towel, I've book another cruise to return it.  Now all I need to remember to do is pack it when we leave


----------



## phinz

Rack on said:


> We were on the Fantasy over New Years. They do have the beer coin which includes the tall skinny mug....



We were on the Fantasy in November and several members of our FB group brought their mugs with them from home a well.


----------



## minniemouse1

hardis5 said:


> When we arrived back home and unpacked the dirty laundry, a DCL hand towel mysteriously fell out with all the clothes.
> 
> I've been so racked with guilt knowing they are missing that hand towel, I've book another cruise to return it.  Now all I need to remember to do is pack it when we leave



LOL!!  I am going to have use this excuse on DH in the future.  Awesome idea!


----------



## minniemouse1

storknurse13 said:


> Yup member of the verandah club!



My confessions pretty lame but here it is....I am hoping to join the club on my Med cruise in August 2015


----------



## KJET54

Is it a secret organization?  As for trying to sneak irons on the ship, I get caught everytime. I still cant stop laughing at the thought of you throwing the iron into the ocean...


----------



## MsJiminyCricket

This thread is the best for late night insomnia!


----------



## chris31997

MsJiminyCricket said:


> This thread is the best for late night insomnia!



Why so you have company because you have been laughing???

My kiddos say "Ohh, it's the Disboards again.  Who did what??"  Sometimes, I say nevermind


----------



## mpetersen

I've spent days reading this thread and have enjoyed every minute.
It's been nearly 2years since our last cruise and we just booked for feb 2015, so it's time to confess...
On our last trip, when I arrived home and started unpacking I realized we came home with the stateroom book that has all the ship info and room service menus. I certainly thought we'd be charged for it (we weren't ) and was so horrified I've never told my husband


----------



## KaryCam

My confession is that I just wish we could leave my husband home and just have DS and I go. I know that sounds mean, sorry.
DH is such a party pooper. He doesn't want to do activities, because they don't interest him. I even told him he can go in the sports bar during the day and watch the games on the big screen, but no. He did have fun playing putt-putt with us on the Fantasy. No on the adult clubs for him too. He's a picky eater, so he's not too hot on the dinners. I try to tell him he can get plain meats, potatoes and salads and can even order off the kids menu. He did like the shows. He spends most of his time in the room. He also doesn't like the beach that much so there is no attraction for CC.
Plus, he gets seasick, I think. He doesn't throw up or get sick to his stomach. He just complains that he feels the ship moving and that bothers him and makes him feel unsettled.
You know, I love him, but I spend so much time trying to please him, make sure he is ok and enjoying himself on the cruise. I probably should just relax and let him watch tv and nap.


----------



## ksagan

KaryCam said:


> You know, I love him, but I spend so much time trying to please him, make sure he is ok and enjoying himself on the cruise. I probably should just relax and let him watch tv and nap.



I worry about this. We leave in 1 week and I'm afraid it might be like this for me too.


----------



## Silver Cinderella

hardis5 said:


> When we arrived back home and unpacked the dirty laundry, a DCL hand towel mysteriously fell out with all the clothes.
> 
> I've been so racked with guilt knowing they are missing that hand towel, I've book another cruise to return it.  Now all I need to remember to do is pack it when we leave



I take home the towel animals --and actually use the towels at home.


----------



## mjfisherdc

KaryCam said:


> My confession is that I just wish we could leave my husband home and just have DS and I go. I know that sounds mean, sorry.
> DH is such a party pooper. He doesn't want to do activities, because they don't interest him. I even told him he can go in the sports bar during the day and watch the games on the big screen, but no. He did have fun playing putt-putt with us on the Fantasy. No on the adult clubs for him too. He's a picky eater, so he's not too hot on the dinners. I try to tell him he can get plain meats, potatoes and salads and can even order off the kids menu. He did like the shows. He spends most of his time in the room. He also doesn't like the beach that much so there is no attraction for CC.
> Plus, he gets seasick, I think. He doesn't throw up or get sick to his stomach. He just complains that he feels the ship moving and that bothers him and makes him feel unsettled.
> You know, I love him, but I spend so much time trying to please him, make sure he is ok and enjoying himself on the cruise. I probably should just relax and let him watch tv and nap.



Are we married to the same guy?  He gets mad if I plan, but then upset if nothing is planned.  He does like the cruises, but not the same activities  We did not get to see any shows on our Dream cruise.  He was good about Pirate night and the mid-ship detective.

As far as food my DH is just like yours. After whining about the menu the first night I just told him to let me order for him.  I asked our server for a sirloin well done and a baked potato the first night for him.  When it came out just as I asked he was happy and it made for easier times in the MDR knowing he could get his "meat and potatoes" if he didn't like any choices on the menu


----------



## bekkio

KaryCam said:


> My confession is that I just wish we could leave my husband home and just have DS and I go. I know that sounds mean, sorry. DH is such a party pooper. He doesn't want to do activities, because they don't interest him. I even told him he can go in the sports bar during the day and watch the games on the big screen, but no. He did have fun playing putt-putt with us on the Fantasy. No on the adult clubs for him too. He's a picky eater, so he's not too hot on the dinners. I try to tell him he can get plain meats, potatoes and salads and can even order off the kids menu. He did like the shows. He spends most of his time in the room. He also doesn't like the beach that much so there is no attraction for CC. Plus, he gets seasick, I think. He doesn't throw up or get sick to his stomach. He just complains that he feels the ship moving and that bothers him and makes him feel unsettled. You know, I love him, but I spend so much time trying to please him, make sure he is ok and enjoying himself on the cruise. I probably should just relax and let him watch tv and nap.



Sounds like my DH too!  We had a good time on the Alaskan cruise, but it was because we left the kids at home. Our last cruise with the whole family, he pretty much just kept to himself except for at dinner. Had a blast with my girls though!

I found it was easier just to  do what I wanted to do on my own, or with the girls, and if he was in the mood, he would occasionally join us. I did book a mother/daughter cruise for this summer and told him he couldn't come.


----------



## carissa1970

KaryCam said:


> My confession is that I just wish we could leave my husband home and just have DS and I go. I know that sounds mean, sorry. DH is such a party pooper. He doesn't want to do activities, because they don't interest him. I even told him he can go in the sports bar during the day and watch the games on the big screen, but no. He did have fun playing putt-putt with us on the Fantasy. No on the adult clubs for him too. He's a picky eater, so he's not too hot on the dinners. I try to tell him he can get plain meats, potatoes and salads and can even order off the kids menu. He did like the shows. He spends most of his time in the room. He also doesn't like the beach that much so there is no attraction for CC. Plus, he gets seasick, I think. He doesn't throw up or get sick to his stomach. He just complains that he feels the ship moving and that bothers him and makes him feel unsettled. You know, I love him, but I spend so much time trying to please him, make sure he is ok and enjoying himself on the cruise. I probably should just relax and let him watch tv and nap.



Me, too!  My husband spent the entire cruise acting as if he was alone on the trip. It was no fun, definitely. I had a blast with my DS though!


----------



## phinz

Another confession: I fear the family pools. That many kids in one small bucket of water can't be all that healthy. It looks like kid soup with a big helping of yuck to me.


----------



## 4DisneyDuvaks

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.



LOL, I just let out a very loud laugh at work reading about your "iron"!!


----------



## Saamh

One time at the buffet lunch on embarkation day, my 5 year old and I were filling up our drinks and she exclaims, "Mom, look! These are just like the cups we have at home!"  

Busted....


----------



## cwehrstedt

Saamh said:


> One time at the buffet lunch on embarkation day, my 5 year old and I were filling up our drinks and she exclaims, "Mom, look! These are just like the cups we have at home!"  Busted....



Lol!!


----------



## DisneyHeather

On the 2010 EBTA cruise we were playing a game in on of the bars where we were in a big team and the host said send me someone from your team who has a belly button piercing.  Our team captain was very serious about this game so I kept my mouth shut and didn't say I had one, but my aunt ratted me out and our captain sent me up....I was in a dress  (which is why I hadn't volunteered) and once I was up there I stood there for a few seconds and then just pulled the dress up to my head long enough to show off the piercing and then threw it back down. 

It started a chain reaction of other teams sending girls in dresses up as well but we got the point


----------



## abitagirl916

Silver Cinderella said:


> *I take home the towel animals --and actually use the towels at home.*



If this is what a lot of people do,  maybe that's why DCL keeps raising prices.


----------



## bringmethathorizon

mazz1 said:


> Love this thread so we've had a fire, theft, drink and a confession of murder
> 
> well we might as well go the whole hog and add seduction to the list
> 
> so ok i here goes ......
> 
> i confess
> 
> pre cruise i really fancied a suite ~ dh didn't and no matter how many sweet nothings i whispered about free pre dinner cocktails he just wasn't taking the bait, i whispered lovely things like suite darling, jaccuzi tub pre dinner drinkies and he replied something along the lines of double dip recession and the car needs servicing
> 
> so i resorted to underhand tactics
> 
> i cooked that special man of mine a gorgeous steak dinner, topped up his beer like a good wife does and changed from my usual jeans and tees into the shortest sexiest dress i own and with some killer heels what can i say the man was putty




and i wasnt even there.
also you cant go telling stories like that without pictures.


----------



## OKW Lover

We tell our cabin attendant not to bother with the towel animals.


----------



## tonjo

Robin"D";48576164 said:
			
		

> On the 1st morning we get room service/ ask for two coffee containers... Then the rest of the cruise I go and fill them up myself every morning/ grap some creamer & suger.....  aaahhhhhh!



Brilliant!    Housekeeping doesn't remove it?


----------



## Arizona Rita

I have to confess also....
I am a menu thief! and Ive had head servers very nicely avert their eyes from me and have seen them secretly smile!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arizona Rita said:


> I have to confess also....
> I am a menu thief! and Ive had head servers very nicely avert their eyes from me and have seen them secretly smile!



What menu?....but how am I going to remember what was on the menu, if I don't have one?


----------



## wendlle

I haven't been on a cruise yet but go to WDW regularly and must also confess to helping myself to all the H2O products! One trip we stayed 21 nights and the year later another 21 nights and I'm honestly still using them! I have an entire bag full 
I also must confess to pretending that I'm sleeping so that the cleaners leave a bag of towels on the door so I can have more towels. At one point I had about 15 towels and I was on a solo vacation.


----------



## Hernandez6060

Great entertaining thread.  Sailed Wonder last week.

1) took my own drink in my tumbler all over the ship and never bought a drink anywhere
2) enjoyed very much every minute alone with my spouse when our 4 kids were in the Kids Club and Nursery 
3) tried to go down the Mickey slide with my DD 4) ears old but was sent back down the stairs
5) thought about taking my 2 year old DS in the pool without a swim diper but never did. Stuck to the splash zone with him.
6) used the soda cup to make a coke float with the ice cream
7) went to the buffet in the morning and loaded up a plate and brought it back to the cabin.


----------



## pfuentes1098

I have a new confession:

My friend and I were short enough to go down the Mickey slide, so after checking with a CM, down we went!


----------



## diznymom

pfuentes1098 said:


> I have a new confession:
> 
> My friend and I were short enough to go down the Mickey slide, so after checking with a CM, down we went!



If you don't mind asking, what age group are you in? (nothing specific needed).

I am 4'10" and would LOVE to go down the Mickey slide.  But, I'm afraid that my grey hairs would give me away.


----------



## disprincess4ever

diznymom said:


> If you don't mind asking, what age group are you in? (nothing specific needed).
> 
> I am 4'10" and would LOVE to go down the Mickey slide.  But, I'm afraid that my grey hairs would give me away.



Age doesn't matter, the restriction really is for height! And yes, you're short enough for the slide so have fun.


----------



## diznymom

DH likes to sit on the veranda and enjoy his coffee in the very early morning...au naturel.  Usually no one is up and about yet while he is doing this.  However, the young adult woman next door decided to poker her head around the barrier one morning, and exclaimed to the world..."Oh, my god, he's n@ked!!!!".


----------



## pfuentes1098

diznymom said:


> If you don't mind asking, what age group are you in? (nothing specific needed).  I am 4'10" and would LOVE to go down the Mickey slide.  But, I'm afraid that my grey hairs would give me away.



Turned 43 on the cruise.  At 4'10" you are the right height. I was happy there was an advantage to being short, for once.  There was no line when we went down, which might have helped to ensure the answer we wanted. We probably wouldn't have tried it if there was a line


----------



## wendlle

diznymom said:


> DH likes to sit on the veranda and enjoy his coffee in the very early morning...au naturel.  Usually no one is up and about yet while he is doing this.  However, the young adult woman next door decided to poker her head around the barrier one morning, and exclaimed to the world..."Oh, my god, he's n@ked!!!!".



Omg I just snorted my milk out my nose!!


----------



## SirDuff

pfuentes1098 said:


> I have a new confession:
> 
> My friend and I were short enough to go down the Mickey slide, so after checking with a CM, down we went!



I thought that they removed the height limit anyway?


----------



## tiffrobyn

diznymom said:


> DH likes to sit on the veranda and enjoy his coffee in the very early morning...au naturel.  Usually no one is up and about yet while he is doing this.  However, the young adult woman next door decided to poker her head around the barrier one morning, and exclaimed to the world..."Oh, my god, he's n@ked!!!!".



Hahaha! Well that's what she gets for being nosey!


----------



## noahdove

KaryCam, leave him home, no sense in paying for him when he just prefers to stay in the cabin!! Sorry, but, that is my opinion..


----------



## Momma2Jax

diznymom said:


> DH likes to sit on the veranda and enjoy his coffee in the very early morning...au naturel.  Usually no one is up and about yet while he is doing this.  However, the young adult woman next door decided to poker her head around the barrier one morning, and exclaimed to the world..."Oh, my god, he's n@ked!!!!".



Nosey little thing got what was coming to her! That's what she gets!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hernandez~ also guilty of 6 and 7!!
Coke floats every day and my son doesnt like to eat breakfast at the buffet but wants us to always bring him back something, which we do!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Arizona Rita said:


> Hernandez~ also guilty of 6 and 7!! Coke floats every day and my son doesnt like to eat breakfast at the buffet but wants us to always bring him back something, which we do!



Is this a no no?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## IM2KRZ4U

On the Mediterranean cruise we took the model of the colosseum into the bar on the ship.  There were many European passengers.  We asked a group from England if they wanted to buy a drink for The Colosseum.  They refused.  So than we sat down at a table.  When the waitress came we ordered three Miller Lites.  She inquired, "three?"  I said, "yes, one for The Colosseum!"  She brought us three... The Colosseum turned out to be a party animal and led a Congo line across the dance floor in Rockin bar D!
Then we took the Colosseum back to my brother in laws room and put it in bed next to my sister.  He took pictures and he showed everyone we ran into that his wife had an affair with The Colosseum.  Eventually the Colosseum was returned to the display...


----------



## Freesia123

The dressed up Captain Hook freaks me out. If I see him I'll turn and walk the other direction. He makes me think of that creepy Burger King guy.


----------



## Momma2Jax

I confess that all the characters kind of creep me out. I don't like it when I can't see someone's eyes... But my son goes buggy for them so I paste on a smile and do it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Freesia123 said:


> The dressed up Captain Hook freaks me out. If I see him I'll turn and walk the other direction. He makes me think of that creepy Burger King guy.



This guy?   I ran into him at lunch on the pool deck


----------



## soar2014

princessshmoo said:


> this guy?   i ran into him at lunch on the pool deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo
> 
> MWAAHAAAHAAA!!!


----------



## skypixy

Here is a confession: On our 11 night Christmas Cruise 2010 my 8 year old son "plugged" our cabin toilet. We told our attendant & he had to call maintenance. It took them 4 hours to unplug it! 
I have several souvenir menus. 
I enjoy waking up very early & wandering around the empty ship!
On our 2012 Christmas Cruise my dad made yummy ice cream "deserts" with coconut rum from Cozumel!


----------



## TifffanyD

diznymom said:


> DH likes to sit on the veranda and enjoy his coffee in the very early morning...au naturel.  Usually no one is up and about yet while he is doing this.  However, the young adult woman next door decided to poker her head around the barrier one morning, and exclaimed to the world..."Oh, my god, he's n@ked!!!!".



Does he normally go outside naked? Lol


----------



## Bear3412

Holly Quinlan said:


> Is this a no no? ...



No.  These two items are perfectly fine.
 We bring a big cup with a lid and make milk shakes.

Enjoy


----------



## PizzieDuster

diznymom said:


> DH likes to sit on the veranda and enjoy his coffee in the very early morning...au naturel.  Usually no one is up and about yet while he is doing this.  However, the young adult woman next door decided to poker her head around the barrier one morning, and exclaimed to the world..."Oh, my god, he's n@ked!!!!".



Well, this now brings me up to 32 reasons to bring along lysol wipes.  Who would have known.    

There have been some stories of people getting out of the showers only to find out that a ship has docked next them, wasn't there before, but now, hello!  LOL


----------



## cheribelle

skypixy said:


> Here is a confession: On our 11 night Christmas Cruise 2010 my 8 year old son "plugged" our cabin toilet. We told our attendant & he had to call maintenance. It took them 4 hours to unplug it! I have several souvenir menus. I enjoy waking up very early & wandering around the empty ship! On our 2012 Christmas Cruise my dad made yummy ice cream "deserts" with coconut rum from Cozumel!



Our son "plugged" out toilet too. But we got several plates of chocolate covered strawberries and arcade game cards for our trouble.  Thinking he might have to accidentally plug it again next cruise! (Just kidding!!!)


----------



## Sur

Had an (ahem) private night with a fellow passenger. 

I KNOW what magical is!


----------



## DisneYE

Sur said:


> Had an (ahem) private night with a fellow passenger.
> 
> I KNOW what magical is!



That's awesome!...good for you..hope you and the fellow passenger are (were) single...i've had close calls with far too inebriated women on board...i'm a loyal DH so i would never... but please don't let your DH/DWs socialize on the ship by themselves when boozed up, people...


----------



## redheadmc

Our girl weekend cruise out of NY, we were mixing drinks by the pool, which I think is frowned upon.  I didn't feel so bad when a group had their own blender  full of Pina Coladas.  The first night we all dressed up like Pirates and went to dinner all dressed up.  We found out that they didn't have a pirate night on this cruise!  We were handing out tattoos to the kids, etc.  One kid thought my sister was a cast member.  It was hilarious.  When we busted in the dining room, thinking everyone else would be dressed up, yelling ARGH!!  We were greeted by crickets.....


----------



## phinz

DisneYE said:


> That's awesome!...good for you..hope you and the fellow passenger are (were) single...i've had close calls with far too inebriated women on board...i'm a loyal DH so i would never... but please don't let your DH/DWs socialize on the ship by themselves when boozed up, people...



We met a couple on our Nov/Dec Fantasy trip that seemed to be quite friendly and gave off a strong "sharing" kind of vibe.  Those last couple of days we didn't use Deck 11 to get from fore to aft, but went down to deck 4 instead just so we wouldn't bump into them.


----------



## TAK

My confessions:

I love the towel animals in general, but hated the monkey, swinging from a hanger. I actually had a nightmare that night that it came to life and attacked me. 

I didn't really like Castaway Cay. So many people, everything far apart, and the adult beach was full of gross seaweed. I begged my DH to go back to the ship early so we could enjoy the Quiet Cove pool and the hot tub in peace. 

And, since he agreed, and since it was our honeymoon, we joined the Veranda Club that night. ;-)


----------



## Parkerpirates

TAK said:


> My confessions:  I love the towel animals in general, but hated the monkey, swinging from a hanger. I actually had a nightmare that night that it came to life and attacked me.  I didn't really like Castaway Cay. So many people, everything far apart, and the adult beach was full of gross seaweed. I begged my DH to go back to the ship early so we could enjoy the Quiet Cove pool and the hot tub in peace.  And, since he agreed, and since it was our honeymoon, we joined the Veranda Club that night. ;-)



The veranda club?!?  Is this a real thing?!?  I may have to join when we go on our cruise in October did our 10 year.


----------



## PizzieDuster

redheadmc said:


> Our girl weekend cruise out of NY, we were mixing drinks by the pool, which I think is frowned upon.  I didn't feel so bad when a group had their own blender  full of Pina Coladas.  The first night we all dressed up like Pirates and went to dinner all dressed up.  We found out that they didn't have a pirate night on this cruise!  We were handing out tattoos to the kids, etc.  One kid thought my sister was a cast member.  It was hilarious.  When we busted in the dining room, thinking everyone else would be dressed up, yelling ARGH!!  We were greeted by crickets.....



   ARGH!! And then crickets.  Cracked me up!

You guys sound like fun to cruise with!


----------



## livie1205

We will stick to DCL, we booked for 2015 ( we have a dream cruise in a month) and it was around the same cost as what we paid for 2014, we do stick to 4 night disney dream though.. I get motion sickness and dont like going longer. We enjoy DCL and are ok with the cost for what we get.It costs us more to go to disneyworld if we do mod or deluxe which is what I would compare dcl to, plus the parks have gotten a little stale.


----------



## TAK

Parkerpirates said:


> The veranda club?!?  Is this a real thing?!?  I may have to join when we go on our cruise in October did our 10 year.



I didn't know it had a name until I read this thread, but it was something DH had his heart set on.


----------



## livie1205

livie1205 said:


> We will stick to DCL, we booked for 2015 ( we have a dream cruise in a month) and it was around the same cost as what we paid for 2014, we do stick to 4 night disney dream though.. I get motion sickness and dont like going longer. We enjoy DCL and are ok with the cost for what we get.It costs us more to go to disneyworld if we do mod or deluxe which is what I would compare dcl to, plus the parks have gotten a little stale.



Not sure what happened here... Lol I posted on another thread ? Ignore this post


----------



## shanhop

We were on Deck 1 Forward, and often took the forward elevators.  I would allow my children to walk quickly and quietly through the adult pool area. 

My funny stories are not mine. A friend's son broke their TV on the Magic last Thanksgiving with his pirate sword. They went to Guest Services and told them what happened. The GS agent responded with "So, your TV is not working?"  And my friend said "Yes..... " and tried to explain what happened again, and was interrupted by the GS agent say "So, your TV isn't working?  I can put a ticket in to have them look at it".  And it finally dawned on my friend what was going on.   When they got back from the pirate party they had a new TV, no questions asked. 

My Mother was on the Magic with us last March.  I don't know everything she bought at the Gift Shops on board and in port, but it was enough that alarms went off when she disembarked and she was escorted off the ships by US Customs officials.  She had to pay about $45 in duties even though almost all her jewelry was made in the US. Unfortunately I was not there to witness it.


----------



## ytsyts

Confession: I told Front Desk about my next door neighbor who smoked a lot at the room's verandah, which DCL does not allow, at least on the recent cruise that I was on.  He smoked so heavily  that every time I stepped out to the verandah, I would smell the smoke drafting our way.  My room is to the aft side of his so that didn't help.  The smell gave me a headache.

I was told by the security officer that he got a warning after they found cigarette butts in his bin.

But he continued to smoke after that, and we didn't want to complain again. It was a hassle to us (we got calls and knocks on the doors from the people updating us what they have done to follow up on the complaint), so we didn't go out to the verandah as much as we'd like to for that cruise.  I so wanted to tell Front Desk again knowing that he will probably get the $250 fine if he is found out.


----------



## TAK

ytsyts said:


> Confession: I told Front Desk about my next door neighbor who smoked a lot at the room's verandah, which DCL does not allow, at least on the recent cruise that I was on.  He smoked so heavily  that every time I stepped out to the verandah, I would smell the smoke drafting our way.  My room is to the aft side of his so that didn't help.  The smell gave me a headache.
> 
> I was told by the security officer that he got a warning after they found cigarette butts in his bin.
> 
> But he continued to smoke after that, and we didn't want to complain again. It was a hassle to us (we got calls and knocks on the doors from the people updating us what they have done to follow up on the complaint), so we didn't go out to the verandah as much as we'd like to for that cruise.  I so wanted to tell Front Desk again knowing that he will probably get the $250 fine if he is found out.



I don't blame you at all. Grrr.

When we were pulling into port on the St. Maarten day, my DH and I were out on the verandah watching, with lots of other people out on theirs. Including, apparently, someone who was smoking. You could smell it bad. 

I stuck my head out and said, loudly, "Whoever is smoking, you do know you're absolutely not supposed to on your verandah, right? If you do know, you also know there's a huge fine if you're caught, if it's reported, RIGHT?" There was some scattered chuckles from bystanders, and I think my DH was embarrassed I was making a fuss, but I didn't smell smoke out on the verandah again.

(There's no one worse about smoking than an ex-smoker, believe me. )


----------



## melni

I don't blame you at all. Our first Disney cruise, we got a verandah and it reeked of cigarette smoke every time we went out there. Didn't matter the time of day, I went out at 4am and there were people smoking. We only booked porthole rooms after that. I'm so excited they banned smoking out there...wish I would have known when I booked our July cruise (hoping to port upgrade but am doubtful there will be anything left).


----------



## ytsyts

TAK said:


> I don't blame you at all. Grrr.
> 
> When we were pulling into port on the St. Maarten day, my DH and I were out on the verandah watching, with lots of other people out on theirs. Including, apparently, someone who was smoking. You could smell it bad.
> 
> I stuck my head out and said, loudly, "Whoever is smoking, you do know you're absolutely not supposed to on your verandah, right? If you do know, you also know there's a huge fine if you're caught, if it's reported, RIGHT?" There was some scattered chuckles from bystanders, and I think my DH was embarrassed I was making a fuss, but I didn't smell smoke out on the verandah again.
> 
> (There's no one worse about smoking than an ex-smoker, believe me. )


----------



## ytsyts

I am surprised that no one has confessed to cutting queue so far... I am confessing on behalf of a family.

There was a long queue to get off the ship to a port (I think, can't remember what the queue was for), all the way from the lobby to Animator's Palate.  DH and I were in the queue around Triton's.  A family of four came from nowhere and stood around the corridor, then somehow made their way to be in front of us in the queue.  Now I am from Asia so I know how to form a tight line, but they were good.  I think I wouldn't mind so much if the mother did not have this sullen look on her face and obviously trying to avoid any eye contact due to guilt.

My own confession on this is that after that whenever I bumped into them on the ship, I would turn to my DH and say "Oh look, that's the family that don't know how to queue up", not loud enough of course.


----------



## Baidoo

On our first 7 night Western Med. cruise my DD 5 was hooked on seeing the Beast. We talked to great staff at the Concierge Desk throughout those days wanting to know where he was and were told "he was at his castle in France." Because of the friendships we made with the Concierge desk staff, our dining room servers and other staff, we received a lot of "magic" on that cruise, i.e. a Disney basketball underneath our bed before we disembarked, free bottles of hot sauce (like about 6 large bottles) since my husband was hooked on it during the dinners, and free photos from Shutters. We found out if you are kind and considerate, and ultimately genuine with talking to people and showing interest in them, there's really no limit to what "magic" you might find.


----------



## Freesia123

Did you end up meeting the Beast?


----------



## diznymom

Parkerpirates said:


> The veranda club?!?  Is this a real thing?!?  I may have to join when we go on our cruise in October did our 10 year.



The Veranda Club is similar to the Mile High Club.  You exercise your marital rights / activities on the veranda..........usually at sea and at night.


----------



## Snurk71

diznymom said:
			
		

> The Veranda Club is similar to the Mile High Club.  You exercise your marital rights / activities on the veranda..........usually at sea and at night.



Our neighbors one cruise missed the at night part, and didn't seem to mind that DW was laying out on our verandah next to them, or that she was making enough noise to let them know she was out there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## tonjo

diznymom said:


> DH likes to sit on the veranda and enjoy his coffee in the very early morning...au naturel.  Usually no one is up and about yet while he is doing this.  However, the young adult woman next door decided to poker her head around the barrier one morning, and exclaimed to the world..."Oh, my god, he's n@ked!!!!".



LMAO!!!  That's what she gets for being nosey!


----------



## DisneYE

Snurk71 said:


> Our neighbors one cruise missed the at night part, and didn't seem to mind that DW was laying out on our verandah next to them, or that she was making enough noise to let them know she was out there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards



LOL...that's so cool...I'd have leaned against the rail as if watching the ocean and made sure they'd seen me and wait for the reaction..
I like the veranda club name but not as much as mile high club.
should be re christened to something like the open seas club or the high ocean club.. would be fun with kids coming back from the clubs: "daddy the oceaneers club was awesome, what did you and mommy do?... we joined a club too, the high oceans club"...


----------



## jlemieu1

If you give a gift to your concierge staff it might be re-gifted 

On my last cruise I was sitting in the CL on the Fantasy talk to one of the concierge staff because I wanted to show them a cool new hand painted bottle of tequila(Maestro Tequilero).   I was told to hold on a sec by the CS and he comes back with a VERY nice bottle of tequila and gave it to me.  I was told they can accept liquor as a gift but the person that gave it to them would not allow them to give it back.


----------



## Mickeys Carol

I have gotten a lot of good needed laughs out of this thread.. Keep it coming.


----------



## LLMDisney

aan1701 said:


> I am with you in regards to Pirate Night. Time for it to go bye bye. As for sailaway, been there done that but I think its good for first time cruisers. I am usually at the hot tub. Ok as for my confessions. *I can't stand Animators Palette.* Now I have only been on the classics, but if you know anything about stage lighting you will know how it's done and it's the oldest trick in the book. Simple change from foreground to background lighting. Ho hum. I so think Palo dinner is way, way, way overrated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



My daughter is terrified of Animator's Palate! She is really shy and doesn't want Crush to talk to her (she's almost 8yrs old).


----------



## Jillpie

diznymom said:


> The Veranda Club is similar to the Mile High Club.  You exercise your marital rights / activities on the veranda..........usually at sea and at night.



Omg I can't even imagine all the entertainment that security sees on the cameras each night.  Everyone does know they can see everything, right?


----------



## reimero

Jillpie said:


> Omg I can't even imagine all the entertainment that security sees on the cameras each night.  Everyone does know they can see everything, right?



I thought that was part of the "appeal"? 
(NB: we never get staterooms with a verandah, so it's pure speculation on my part  )


----------



## Tomlyger

JnDRader said:


> Exotic Rasul.  Guilty.



Also Guilty


----------



## Tomlyger

IrishCowboy said:


> While in port!  It was dark.....



Hope to be guilty of soon


----------



## disney1990

Jillpie said:


> Omg I can't even imagine all the entertainment that security sees on the cameras each night.  Everyone does know they can see everything, right?



They do, after all, have to have entertainment for the company parties, right?


----------



## WDW_Diane

Mickeys Carol said:


> When did Disney take the body butter away? Yikes... I love that too..



Hey, I bought some at Ulta a few months ago! It was h20, the same thing, but of course not Disney branded.


----------



## WDW_Diane

On our 2011 inaugural Dream cruise, DH and I went to a movie after the late dining seating, but DD who was 17 had some motion sickness and wanted to return to our cabin and lay down.  I said she had better deadbolt the door because the people who work on the ship can open the door with their pass keys (paranoid mom).    

Of course when DH and I returned from the movie, she was sound asleep and couldn't hear our pounding on the door and calling her name....although surely our neighbors could.   Our room keys did no good with the deadbolt locked.

We went to the front desk for help....they couldn't help, but seemed concerned that we had a balcony cabin with a girl inside who wouldn't answer. They got one of the captains to try the door....no luck. Finally they summoned a couple of maintenance guys, and I'm pretty sure they had to wake them up. They were prepared to remove the lock, but fortunately didn't have to, as they had a key that would unlock just about anything on board, so they opened the door and we could get in. See? Paranoid mom was right!


----------



## rubberbootbunny

First, I love it.  I finally feel like I am not the worst cruiser ever. 
Ok my list (partial)
1. I love room service but the person I traveled with hates it.  So on my last trip I would wait until everyone else was asleep order it and then leave the tray outside someone else's door. 
2. I don't sleep well so I did laundry a couple of times.   At 2:45 in the morning. In my nightgown.   With out underwear.   In bare feet. 
3. (remember no judging) I smoke and since I am up half the night anyway,  I go and sit on deck 4 in the pm smoking section- there are no chairs. On the deck in my laundry outfit, and I read, and smoke, and drink Southern Comfort and ice tea in my big travel mug for hours at a time.


----------



## aan1701

LLMDisney said:


> My daughter is terrified of Animator's Palate! She is really shy and doesn't want Crush to talk to her (she's almost 8yrs old).


Now that I have been on the Dream I will NEVER eat in Animators on rotation night again on the new ships.  I found the crush thing soooooooo annoying while I am trying to eat. Crush tried to talk to me and finally I got so annoyed I said please be quiet I am trying to eat. Oh how I hated that place.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## nene0182

aan1701 said:


> Now that I have been on the Dream I will NEVER eat in Animators on rotation night again on the new ships.  I found the crush thing soooooooo annoying while I am trying to eat. Crush tried to talk to me and finally I got so annoyed I said please be quiet I am trying to eat. Oh how I hated that place.  Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



We did not enjoy that night either. I found the whole Crush thing too loud and overwhelming.


----------



## Nax

I've spent the last 2 days reading all 56 pages of this thread... I've laughed, I've empathized, I've been annoyed... And I've laughed more! I now know I'm not alone with some of my confessions.

I've never been to Disney land, Disney world or any Orlando park. I've never cruised anything but the Dream. (Until 8/2015 for our Fantasy cruise.)

We joined the verandah club on our first cruise and I expect to renew my membership each cruise. 

I brought corona on my last cruise and drank it wherever whenever. ( it seems to blend in since it's sold on board)

DW brought sand home from CC, in a small bottle we got in our FE. (Against my recommendation) 

Our home dinnerware includes a paintbrush butter knife (just like the ones in AP) 

I have no intention of trying Palo/Remy/etc. partially cause I'm cheap, but mostly cause I cruise with my family, so I enjoy dining with my 
family.

It is MY OPINION that if you don't enjoy the characters, music, themed restaurants or other Disney magic, maybe you belong on carnival. 

My (special needs) son tripped an emergency system going into RP last year on the dream, closing the doors as people were entering

I love the bathroom mirror with the mini magnifying mirror in it 

I don't remember any servers' names, much less keep in touch with them. Partially due to the thick accents ours have had. Our last cruise I had trouble understanding some of his English and his overall tone was dismissive. 

I must plead the fifth on a couple other counts, due to possible penalty of law or moral police. 

additionally, after reading everything and knowing how great the service is (99% of the time) it seems like the staff almost cannot tell guests "no" or correct them. Operating on something of an honor system, where if you know you should dress a certain way, pay a cork fee, not steal or not drink somewhere, they aren't allowed to tell you you're wrong. Further ensuring you have a great time and possibly earning them better tips or ratings.

Btw, I've been allowed to do the Mickey slide, due to DS's disorder- lemonade from lemons in my book


----------



## rubberbootbunny

Nax said:


> I must plead the fifth on a couple other counts, due to possible penalty of law or moral police.


----------



## jcota

I was going to try to convince the wifey for the veranda club on our last cruise.  However when she saw the cameras on the side of the ship, she immediately balked and went inside.  So I mooned the camera and went back inside.  I am sure that the folks next door heard me carrying on like a 16 year old on the deck.  Then I broke my toe when I hit the chair on the deck... I am sure that they thought I was a raging lunatic.   


Can't wait til next June (15) to take our next cruise!!


----------



## PizzieDuster

My confession ~ the whole verandah club grosses me out.  I keep thinking about those uncomfortable chairs and tables.    My nephew barfed on our verandah chair, so take that for what it's worth.  Not much, just me and that picture and smell in my head!  LOL

Anyhoo, aren't those beds so comfy.    Yums.


----------



## snchpnz

I'm a towel stealer. They aren't very good towels but I like the Disney Cruise Line logo on them. I do the same thing at hotels too. I usually take one after every stay. Anything with a logo goes home with me too.


----------



## melissalee

EPCOTatNight said:


> Louisiana roll call? I'm in New Orleans and will be sailing on the Fantasy in Nov. We've sailed on all 3 other ships.  Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.



New Orleans here! ( well Gretna!) DH and I are out in east bay right now being travel  nurses.


----------



## Nax

Oh, and ever since I got home from our first cruise in 2012, I've felt like Locke from LOST... "We've gotta get back to the island!"


----------



## Momma2Jax

PizzieDuster said:


> My confession ~ the whole verandah club grosses me out.  I keep thinking about those uncomfortable chairs and tables.    My nephew barfed on our verandah chair, so take that for what it's worth.  Not much, just me and that picture and smell in my head!  LOL  Anyhoo, aren't those beds so comfy.    Yums.



I have to admit I also have been wondering about this logistics of this.... Uncomfortable chairs? Standing? Am I putting too much thought into this?


----------



## PizzieDuster

Momma2Jax said:


> I have to admit I also have been wondering about this logistics of this.... Uncomfortable chairs? Standing? Am I putting too much thought into this?



NO!  You just posted the same thing I was thinking.  Maybe, if I were ten *cough 20* years younger?    With some clean towels?


----------



## AZMermaid

Momma2Jax said:


> I have to admit I also have been wondering about this logistics of this.... Uncomfortable chairs? Standing? Am I putting too much thought into this?



We aren't members (yet...) but I would guess many may join in a way that Bill Clinton might argue does not qualify.


----------



## Momma2Jax

AZMermaid said:


> We aren't members (yet...) but I would guess many may join in a way that Bill Clinton might argue does not qualify.



Ha! ...makes sense!


----------



## PizzieDuster

AZMermaid said:


> We aren't members (yet...) but I would guess many may join in a way that Bill Clinton might argue does not qualify.



  I mean, wrong icon,   I'm going to get banned.


----------



## WickedDreamer

PizzieDuster said:


> My confession ~ the whole verandah club grosses me out.  I keep thinking about those uncomfortable chairs and tables.    My nephew barfed on our verandah chair, so take that for what it's worth.  Not much, just me and that picture and smell in my head!  LOL
> 
> Anyhoo, aren't those beds so comfy.    Yums.





jcota said:


> I was going to try to convince the wifey for the veranda club on our last cruise.  However when she saw the cameras on the side of the ship, she immediately balked and went inside.  So I mooned the camera and went back inside.  I am sure that the folks next door heard me carrying on like a 16 year old on the deck.  Then I broke my toe when I hit the chair on the deck... I am sure that they thought I was a raging lunatic.
> 
> 
> Can't wait til next June (15) to take our next cruise!!



I just have to ask, what is the Verandah Club??


----------



## reimero

WickedDreamer said:


> I just have to ask, what is the Verandah Club??



It's like the Mile High Club, but instead of, um, "getting intimate" on an airplane, you do so on a cruise ship verandah.


----------



## robhawk

Joined last cruise! DW's idea. I was pretty surprised! Thank you Skyline!
Standing of course! Not much choice on a regular verandah.


----------



## WickedDreamer

reimero said:


> It's like the Mile High Club, but instead of, um, "getting intimate" on an airplane, you do so on a cruise ship verandah.



Oh OK thanks 

Shannon


----------



## The Sasquatch

Be careful you dont slip on your pirate sash and pull a gainer into the Caribbean!


----------



## TiszBear

Found this thread today and am 1/2 way thru reading.  Love all this thread it has made what is not a great day a little better.  


Now for my confession 

  I too horde the H20 products and sad part is buy H20 products anyway when I am at home!  I love them that much!  I also hae been known to ask for the Aftersun Lotion that H20 has.


----------



## carissa1970

TiszBear said:


> Found this thread today and am 1/2 way thru reading.  Love all this thread it has made what is not a great day a little better.    Now for my confession   I too horde the H20 products and sad part is buy H20 products anyway when I am at home!  I love them that much!  I also hae been known to ask for the Aftersun Lotion that H20 has.



Lol.  I just ordered that Solar Relief Gel from the H2O website, and I've never even tried it before.  So many people have said it is great!  I also buy their products at home, as you can tell.  And I hoarded them on the cruise.


----------



## nycdisneygal

I frequent the H20 Plus store--its close to my home on the same block as where I get my facial. They often have 25% off.  Alsobirthday month I get 10% off (have free rewards card).  They make great gift sets during the holidays--have gotten great deals to give to friends....TJ Maxx often sells H20 plus products

My confession---dont really like the animal towels.  

This verandah club--sounds uncomforatble... In any case  Dsis is coming with us so I think its not possible.


----------



## wcw57

while I get the code...it is less than subtle....

there prob are a LOT of youths on the boards who wonder what the verandah club is....

or, worse yet, those that know and won't ever go out there again once their parents have been left alone at night!!!

anyhow, the prolonged discussions are thisclose to being inappropriate....

maybe

i don't know

maybe i'm just an old effluvia


----------



## BeachMagic

Hi!  I took a whole bottle of Malibu rum onto CC and brought back what was left...


----------



## wcw57

you had some left?  good for you!


----------



## SeattleSuz

Verandah Club?  Oh boy, that would definitely make for a cruise to remember!!!  lol


----------



## BeachMagic

wcw57 said:


> you had some left?  good for you!



Enough to make one more drink!  I will admit, my heart was beating uncontrollably when it was time to get back on the ship.  I was sure I was going to get caught!


----------



## wcw57

BeachMagic said:


> Enough to make one more drink!  I will admit, *my heart was beating uncontrollably when it was time to get back on the ship.*  I was sure I was going to get caught!




you sure it was _anxiety_ that caused that...........i mean, almost a whole bottle of rum.........


----------



## BeachMagic

I mean... I was just getting in touch with my inner pirate! HAHA


----------



## Smittycait

SeattleSuz said:
			
		

> Verandah Club?  Oh boy, that would definitely make for a cruise to remember!!!  lol



Woah what?!? Verandah club?!? Bucket list!!!

Ok here's my confessions... I went pretty much every where (except dining and bathrooms) on the ship barefoot. When the kids weren't around and my dh and I had a bit to drink we put the towel animals in inappropriate positions and took pictures. My kid shut down the swim area b/c I got regular pull ups and swim pull ups confused and it exploded. Oops. I too hoard the h20 products. Whenever I get stressed my dh gets the lotion for me to smell...like aromatherapy.  I got my curly hair braided at the begining of the cruise so I didn't have to wash my hair or fix it up. At remy i told them i didn't like the tomato water, he got offended. Last but not least...I peed in the pool. Just kidding about that part.


----------



## Momma2Jax

Smittycait said:


> Woah what?!? Verandah club?!? Bucket list!!!  Ok here's my confessions... I went pretty much every where (except dining and bathrooms) on the ship barefoot. When the kids weren't around and my dh and I had a bit to drink we put the towel animals in inappropriate positions and took pictures. My kid shut down the swim area b/c I got regular pull ups and swim pull ups confused and it exploded. Oops. I too hoard the h20 products. Whenever I get stressed my dh gets the lotion for me to smell...like aromatherapy.  I got my curly hair braided at the begining of the cruise so I didn't have to wash my hair or fix it up. At remy i told them i didn't like the tomato water, he got offended. Last but not least...I peed in the pool. Just kidding about that part.



Just for future reference, in case you didn't see, even swim diapers are not allowed in the pools, only in the splash pads.  

Meanwhile...my DH did the opposite.... He put a swim diaper on my son instead of a pull up when we went to a movie on board, and he ended up with a puddle of pee on his lap, and we had to leave the movie and go straight to the laundry room!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

BeachMagic said:


> Hi!  I took a whole bottle of Malibu rum onto CC and brought back what was left...



You're not supposed to bring alcohol onto Castaway Cay?  What else do they think we're gonna drink in our cabana?!


----------



## wdwwishes

My kiddos used an unreserved cabana on CC.


----------



## aggroamerican

wdwwishes said:


> My kiddos used an unreserved cabana on CC.



Sorry, this bugs me.   The cabanas are expensive and highly sought after.  I know this thread is all in good fun but I kinda feel like this is not right.


----------



## BeachMagic

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> You're not supposed to bring alcohol onto Castaway Cay?  What else do they think we're gonna drink in our cabana?!



Nope! If you bring alcohol onto the ship, you are only suppose to consume it within your stateroom and not in public areas.
However, about the cabana... I guess that would be considered private?


----------



## Cats12

I'm not quite through reading all of these yet, but here's my confession.  We like the front of deck 5 on the Magic/Wonder.  We usually come up the middle stairs and there is this big wide hallway used as the emergency exit for the theater that's usually deserted that takes us toward our room.  Our kids (now 7 and 4) LOVE to run to the end of it, and I let 'em.  It's one of the greatest memories from our cruises.  There, I said it, and I feel better.


----------



## Cptnkirky

So now we have been on our first DC, I have to say.... we have a small collection of plates from the buffet and quick service windows. Small plates, large plates and a kids plate. We use them all the time!  Just loved the designs
(...and a silver paintbrush looking butter knife )


----------



## snarfieca

omalley1118 said:


> I'm not a great fan of pirate night either...thought I was the only one!



Add me to the list of not Pirate Night fans. We did go up on deck to see the fireworks as our previous 2 cruises were to Alaska.

Brenda
from MB


----------



## brianvdb

Cptnkirky said:


> So now we have been on our first DC, I have to say.... we have a small collection of plates from the buffet and quick service windows. Small plates, large plates and a kids plate. We use them all the time!  Just loved the designs
> (...and a silver paintbrush looking butter knife )




Sounds like theft.


----------



## CBass

aggroamerican said:


> Sorry, this bugs me.   The cabanas are expensive and highly sought after.  I know this thread is all in good fun but I kinda feel like this is not right.



This doesn't  bug me in particular especially if the cabana was unreserved. I think the bigger question or rather mystery is how in the world did a cabana go unreserved on Castaway Cay? That's impossible......mind=blown.


----------



## Angiedee

Cptnkirky said:


> (...and a silver paintbrush looking butter knife )



guilty love my knife


----------



## snarfieca

Steve Dexter said:


> Thanks for the comment on Palo, I thought maybe I was the only one that wasn't impressed with it.  We regularly eat a very nice places in our town and in Las Vegas and others, so I was really looking forward to it.  I just wasn't impressed at all.  Our server went on and on about how many hours he works (he didn't realize he was talking to a couple of tax accountants and this was right after tax season, we put in multiple 100 hour weeks).  We felt bad that we might be causing him more work.  The other thing was the dress code, I understood that men needed to have a jacket on there, I was one of only a few that actually had one on, I was suprised.  We were on the WBPC Cruise, we had supper and brunch at Palo.  We actually ate at Palo on the exact day of our 25th wedding anniversary, and we were both disappointed that they did absolutely nothing for our big day, nothing, I mentioned it to them when we sat down.  Everyone goes on and on about Palo, I know we won't do it again.




We went to Palo on the exact night of our anniversary also and they did nothing foe us either. We were less than impressed.  We haven't gone back for supper since. We've gone to brunch and have had great service and meals.

Brenda
from MB


----------



## phinz

snarfieca said:


> We went to Palo on the exact night of our anniversary also and they did nothing foe us either. We were less than impressed.  We haven't gone back for supper since. We've gone to brunch and have had great service and meals.
> 
> Brenda
> from MB



Remy did special stuff for our anniversary. The dessert had Happy Anniversary written on the plate, and they acknowledged at the very beginning that it was our anniversary. There's a chance the concierge hosts may have called ahead, though. I do know that they called Remy after they got notice of a medical stop in the Turks & Caicos. I had been having very bad anxiety issues, the symptoms of which tend to manifest themselves in ways that resemble heart attack signs, so they wanted to make sure that it wasn't me. They told me one of them would have accompanied me to the tender if it had been. 

Palo didn't require a jacket when we went. Just a collared shirt and pants. Remy required the jacket.


----------



## snarfieca

Silverfox97 said:


> We don't like the choc soufflé at Palo either. In fact, we tell them to please NOT bring it. We've had them bring it out without us asking and it gets wasted. We tried it 3 different times. Just not for us. (We MUCH prefer the Grand Marnier soufflé!)
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I don't line the Chocolate Souffle either. Actually I didn't know what to do with it. 
(venting time) Actually that time we went to supper was on the night of our Anniversary. We had told them about it. We were kind of stuck in a secluded table in a corner (not a good secluded). I order rack of lamb which I didn't know how to eat. We were quite ignored by our server except for getting our orders and delivering our food. When I got the soufflé I had no idea what to do with the cream and chocolate sauce. (vent over) I feel so much better. 

Also on that cruise we had brunch at Palo's and felt quite rushed. I had received my hot item right after I sat down with my cold buffet items. On our next cruise, we took control of when we got our items and it was so much better. They treated us the way we felt the service should be. 

Brenda
from MB


----------



## Mickeys Carol

My confession is on our first cruise on the Wonder, we took the hard back book that was in the room, home with us. It is a great book with loads of Disney Cruise information in it. When my husband saw it, he immediately said, "did you steal that?" I thought it was something I could take home..yikes..


----------



## elmo2200

I embarrass my family taking pictures of the public bathrooms. BTW, once we had a room near the stairs to the theater so I would just run down to the "spare" bathroom.  
Also, I only go to the fitness area to use the showers in the locker room. I actually feel guilty when I walk in without workout clothes. (they are so much nicer!) 
I saw a youtube video of the game where you get into teams and do funny stuff so I was prepared to give DH an item of my clothing.  
Lastly, we have a veranda cabin for our next cruise...


----------



## PizzieDuster

Mickeys Carol said:


> My confession is on our first cruise on the Wonder, we took the hard back book that was in the room, home with us. It is a great book with loads of Disney Cruise information in it. When my husband saw it, he immediately said, "did you steal that?" I thought it was something I could take home..yikes..



Oh, memories.  On our Royal Car. cruise, I told my husband to pack up, and I think he said "this stuff too" and I said ya, everything, hurry up.  When I got home, I saw he packed a 3 inch blue binder that I'm sure was suppose to be left in the room!    Any one want a spanish version, french version, etc?  Dear lord.


----------



## frenigirl

Just off a 7 day cruise on the Fantasy in April 2014...went to the 11pm showing of the Muppets Most Wanted...stayed for the credits...as we were leaving, saw an empty plastic popcorn bucket on the floor ($7.50 a pop!). Had one of the kids pick it up. My 9yo used it the next day on CC. 

Speaking of CC, had a lazy morning, we left the ship at 11, played in the water, ate lunch, did the sting ray thing, and then stayed on the family beach until 4pm--all aboard was at 4:45. Had the kids play with all the abandoned beach toys--even brought some home.


----------



## irishtwins1112

mom+3girls said:


> Ok so here is mine:
> 
> My sister collects sea shells, I found a really pretty one on Castaway Cay that I wanted to bring home to her. I asked my daughter how I could get it back on the ship without them scanning my bag and seeing it. Okay... and at my 19 year old daughters suggestion, I put it in my bathing suit top.



Haha.  Me too.  I wanted to commemorate my first cruise by bringing home a tiny sea shell....so I put it in the bra of my bathing suit.  Great minds!  LOL


----------



## Rob0519

Yeah, it's like using a $500 hotel room for the day without paying. However, the Concierge Team is in and out of those cabanas all day. It may have been a last minute can cancellation with no one on a waiting list so they looked the other way.  If someone wanted to pay for it they would have simply been asked to leave.


----------



## kimerinc

Oh,  I so enjoyed this thread.    We have friends who took their server home with them.  Literally.  He lived with them for a year.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

kimerinc said:


> Oh,  I so enjoyed this thread.    We have friends who took their server home with them.  Literally.  He lived with them for a year.



But did he cook for them for that year?


----------



## plutos1fan

I have left DCL stage shows so I can see characters!


----------



## chris31997

We were that family this cruise

We were the loud ones at dinner, all 11 of us.  We were having a good time

The biggest one though is we saved seats.  We saved seats at the movies.  We saved seats in the Theater for all the shows. 

Our saving grace everyone was coming and only a few minutes behind the Savers and rarely were we right up front  Like that makes it better.


----------



## kimerinc

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> But did he cook for them for that year?



Yes, and worked in their store.


----------



## phinz

I couldn't care less about the stage shows. 

I really, really like the Promenade Deck. I could spend all day walking and just enjoying the salt air.

I insisted on being moved during the Muster when I realized the child next to me was very ill (Mom was talking about her throwing up) because the last thing I wanted to do was be exposed to kid bugs that early in the trip.


----------



## Arithmechick

When my husband and I went to the couple's massage treatment on the Magic, I _pretended _to be deaf (husband really is Deaf!) in hopes they would skip the upsell.    Well, we did get a nice quiet couple's massage, but then the manager on duty held us captive afterwards and upsold to us *in gesture*!!  And then I ended up buying one product (ONE) that we have never, ever used.  Much as we loved the massage, I'm hesitant to go back because I hate those hard-sell techniques!


----------



## Blondemonkey76

I have at least one cloth napkin from every dining room on the Magic, Wonder and Dream. Don't ask don't tell, it's a thing I collect.


----------



## Patricia1

Arithmechick said:


> When mu husband and I went to the couple's massage treatment on the Magic, I pretended to be deaf (husband really is Deaf!) in hopes they would skip the upsell.    Well, we did get a nice quiet couple's massage, but then the manager on duty held us captive afterwards and upsold to us in gesture!!  And then I ended up buying one product (ONE) that we have never, ever used.  Much as we loved the massage, I'm hesitant to go back because I hate those hard-sell techniques!



That really really bugs me too, so after the second spa treatment, when they ask, "what areas are you concerned with",  I answer, " just want to enjoy this experience and don't need anything other than relaxation". They've never bothered me after that. Been on 11 cruises and do a spa treatment every trip, we did couples treatments too. Those are our favorites .


----------



## Woodmnky

After reading this whole thread I will add my confessions: 

I wear Crocs or ballet slippers with a hard bottom pretty much everywhere including on formal night. 

We have never seen the space men that clean up vomit in the dining rooms because we are always too busy running DS back to the room because he has felt the need to christen each of the dining rooms at least once (he has special needs and tends to throw up when overstimulated and/or when he eats too quickly). 

Items that are a must in my carry on - a mason jar with a lid, a bottle of white rum, and a bottle of coconut rum. I pick up pineapple from the buffet, cut it in pieces and put it in the mason jar. Fill the jar with white rum, let sit overnight, mix with some coconut rum the next day and suddenly you are transported to the islands even while you are still at sea. 

I own a collection of beach towels from Princess cruise line, but none from Disney. 

DH begs to go to the Lab when they are having open house hours so that he can play the ship steering game. DS & I have left him in there for an hour or so and gone to see characters while he played Captain in the kids clubs. 

I can't remember the last time we stayed up past 10 while on a cruise because the rocking of the ship and the comfy beds are just too inviting. 

I have yet to go to a stage show on DCL because my son cannot handle the lights & noise. I am really hoping to get to go this next time. 

I have yet to see the fireworks on the cruise for the same reason.


----------



## wdwmama19

We came back from the June 1st cruise and after CC I noticed my DD (2.5) had something in her hand. It was a large shell. We went back on the ship but nobody said anything. The worst thing was I bought one of those DCL coconut cups on CC and put it on the conveyer belt when we re-boarded and it fell over and spilled over the belt and onto the floor. I was so embarrassed.


----------



## WDW_Diane

Moxin said:


> LOL...I've worn shorts to dinner so many times I've lost count.  I think I figured that out on the third cruise, that they really don't care.  I don't do it on Formal night, but any other night, heck yeah!



We were forced to wear casual clothes to formal night, as we didn't get our luggage in the room in time!


----------



## bsusanmb

Oh boy, here goes...on the Fantasy when you are to draw a character at dinner we had no idea why.  My DH was being funny and drew a 3 piece set on the guy.  We had no idea they were putting them on a movie! WHEW they didn't pick his...
I have no filter, and we wanted to be the newly weds in Match Your Mate, as we were married on the ship.  It was a Mediterranean cruise so there usually is no wedding on the ship and they asked for any newly weds to 5 years...we are in our 60's and all the other couples were young, so we each had to say something about ourselves and the audience would vote for who they wanted.  The first couple said, he has more shoes then I do.  Next us, I said, we are getting married tomorrow, and he calls his _________ Rodney.  With that there was an uproar and the other couples said, hey, you win.  The entire 7 nights everyone called DH Rodney.  Even on shore excursions, "hey Rodney"...
I hate the Palo brunch. 
I hate pirate night.
I never wear dress clothes to semi formal or formal night
My husband choked in Palo and I had to do the Heimlich on him...ugh...
We bring an entire suitcase on the ship of various alcohol
Our bar tab on one of our 7 night cruises was $2000


----------



## PizzieDuster

bsusanmb said:


> Oh boy, here goes...on the Fantasy when you are to draw a character at dinner we had no idea why.  My DH was being funny and drew a 3 piece set on the guy.  We had no idea they were putting them on a movie! WHEW they didn't pick his...
> I have no filter, and we wanted to be the newly weds in Match Your Mate, as we were married on the ship.  It was a Mediterranean cruise so there usually is no wedding on the ship and they asked for any newly weds to 5 years...we are in our 60's and all the other couples were young, so we each had to say something about ourselves and the audience would vote for who they wanted.  The first couple said, he has more shoes then I do.  Next us, I said, we are getting married tomorrow, and he calls his _________ Rodney.  With that there was an uproar and the other couples said, hey, you win.  The entire 7 nights everyone called DH Rodney.  Even on shore excursions, "hey Rodney"...
> I hate the Palo brunch.
> I hate pirate night.
> I never wear dress clothes to semi formal or formal night
> My husband choked in Palo and I had to do the Heimlich on him...ugh...
> We bring an entire suitcase on the ship of various alcohol
> Our bar tab on one of our 7 night cruises was $2000



I would love you as a tablemate


----------



## jrabbit

$2,000 bar bill === No Filter!!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Cant you bring your own booze?


----------



## ytsyts

jrabbit said:


> $2,000 bar bill === No Filter!!


----------



## phinz

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Cant you bring your own booze?



They do. That's why she said: 



bsusanmb said:


> We bring an entire suitcase on the ship of various alcohol


----------



## bsusanmb

Yes, we brought our own alcohol, but you aren't supposed to take it out of your room.  I got caught up in that coupon book at one of the bars and we ended up bring home coupons we didn't use.  No one can drink that much!  We also ordered the most expensive wine package!  And of course we had to have the drink of the day and the big beer glasses.  Hey, it adds up!  But we had fun!  
No filter is most of the time...I've been a nurse all my life...but yes, the alcohol=no filter...loose lips sink ships!!!


----------



## MDennis28

bsusanmb said:


> Yes, we brought our own alcohol, but you aren't supposed to take it out of your room.  I got caught up in that coupon book at one of the bars and we ended up bring home coupons we didn't use.  No one can drink that much!  We also ordered the most expensive wine package!  And of course we had to have the drink of the day and the big beer glasses.  Hey, it adds up!  But we had fun! No filter is most of the time...I've been a nurse all my life...but yes, the alcohol=no filter...loose lips sink ships!!!



Coupon book at the bar?  New to me. Details please. Thank you!  Don't want to miss anything ;-)


----------



## sweetpee_1993

jrabbit said:


> $2,000 bar bill === No Filter!!



I would love y'all as table mates!  And partners in crime!  LOL!


----------



## Poodleparty

Great info here


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

bsusanmb said:


> Yes, we brought our own alcohol, but you aren't supposed to take it out of your room.  I got caught up in that coupon book at one of the bars and we ended up bring home coupons we didn't use.  No one can drink that much!  We also ordered the most expensive wine package!  And of course we had to have the drink of the day and the big beer glasses.  Hey, it adds up!  But we had fun!
> No filter is most of the time...I've been a nurse all my life...but yes, the alcohol=no filter...loose lips sink ships!!!



Coupon book at the bar?  I've never heard of this!  Please share!!


----------



## bsusanmb

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Coupon book at the bar?  I've never heard of this!  Please share!!





In Skyline on the Fantasy they had these coupon books for their specialty drinks.  I can't remember the savings, but it might have equaled to getting one free.  It was great!  But after you have a few, you begin to just think "sure I'll buy another book" to use later on the cruise, somehow later got longer and longer since I kept buying the books that the server kept offering me!  Hey, it's only $...

I love fun table mates.  So far we have had the funniest people.  Maybe that's because we kept sharing our wine!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

bsusanmb said:


> In Skyline on the Fantasy they had these coupon books for their specialty drinks.  I can't remember the savings, but it might have equaled to getting one free.  It was great!  But after you have a few, you begin to just think "sure I'll buy another book" to use later on the cruise, somehow later got longer and longer since I kept buying the books that the server kept offering me!  Hey, it's only $...
> 
> I love fun table mates.  So far we have had the funniest people.  Maybe that's because we kept sharing our wine!



Ohhh the Passport!  I have heard of that!

http://drinkingdisney.wordpress.com...ssport-at-the-disney-fantasys-skyline-lounge/

I was thinking you meant coupons for discounted drinks anywhere onboard!


----------



## chuckm403

Bump.


----------



## Nax

After a summer of cruising, no one has new confessions??


----------



## wendlle

I just got back from a Caribbean cruise and took a hand towel!!


----------



## Bee2u

We had a starboard aft  corner cabin, and watched the fireworks from our verandah even though the note said to stay inside.


----------



## joy327

I love DCL so much that I booked our 3rd cruise (10/16/14,  Disney dream) by just telling my DH that I'd love to celebrate his 50th birthday at ship and this is his surprising birthday gift.  Little does he knows that it's just a way for me  to do DCL vacation again.  I know he will not enjoy this at all, because he has to skip an important class and he might fail the class then blame me for it later on.  But I will try to keep my sane and enjoy the trip with my kids, try to ignore his bad attitudes and have a blast time there!  Wish me luck and so happy that I can do my confession here cause I know some of you will understand me here.


----------



## wcw57

joy327 said:


> I love DCL so much that I booked our 3rd cruise (10/16/14,  Disney dream) by just telling my DH that I'd love to celebrate his 50th birthday at ship and this is his surprising birthday gift.  Little does he knows that it's just a way for me  to do DCL vacation again.  I know he will not enjoy this at all, *because he has to skip an important class and he might fail the class then blame me for it later on*.  But I will try to keep my sane and enjoy the trip with my kids, try to ignore his bad attitudes and have a blast time there!  Wish me luck and so happy that I can do my confession here cause I know some of you will understand me here.



I know this common core is tough, but 50 and still trying to pass?  WOW!


----------



## rubberbootbunny

joy327 said:


> I know he will not enjoy this at all, because he has to skip an important class and he might fail the class then blame me for it later on.  But I will try to keep my sane and enjoy the trip with my kids, try to ignore his bad attitudes and have a blast time there!



Not a confession but... tell him his birthday present is that you are taking the kids away so he can study in peace.   Then you both win


----------



## toolmanjan

Bunp!


----------



## dolly25

Don't tell my husband!  I love to dress up, he does not.  I have a beautiful evening gown I wore to my son's wedding...not the typical "Mother of the Groom" dress.  I want to wear on the Fantasy but I feel I may be out of place and might appear too matronly.


----------



## mollyclairesmom

Hands down my favorite thread ever!


----------



## cruisingmom1977

I have LOVED reading this thread.  I'll add a couple of my own...

1) We (me/DH/DD/DS) are Silver Castaway members but my inlaws are Platinum.  Whenever we cruise with them we book the girls in one room and the boys in another.  That way we all get to board early, we all get free Palo dinner and we get two Platinum gifts in each room.

2) My husband HATES Palo but I make him do it since its free (with my inlaws Platinum status)

3) On my son's first cruise he was 10 months old and hated highchairs.  Whenever we ate at Cabanas we would keep him in the stroller and give him finger foods to eat and the spoons to play with.  Months after we got home I opened the stroller and found a spoon in it.  The spoon still sits in my drawer and DD uses it daily even though we have cruised since...(I might also own a spoon from my local Japanese Hibachi place that was acquired the same way...)

4)  We also watched to fireworks from our Fantasy balcony even though we were told not to.  The kids couldn't stay up so we put them to bed and watched the fireworks with a glass of wine from our balcony...it was awesome.

I'm sure there are more...LOL


----------



## anna08

I spend way too much time thinking about my next cruise.  And the anticipation is almost better than the cruise itself.


----------



## wcw57

i the words of the great Willy Wonka:

"The suspense is terrible.  I hope it will last."


----------



## EdmondD

So one night my wife and I participated in a little tipsy make out session in the Tube (well, we were a "little" tipsy but the making out was definitely not a "little"). We were off to the side, concealed, and very private, so not grossing anyone out. 

Enjoying our amorous evening but having two children back in the room (one a teen and one a toddler), we MAY have discovered that the restrooms one floor down (right outside of Animator's Palate) are very, very deserted that time of night.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

EdmondD said:


> So one night my wife and I participated in a little tipsy make out session in the Tube (well, we were a "little" tipsy but the making out was definitely not a "little"). We were off to the side, concealed, and very private, so not grossing anyone out.  Enjoying our amorous evening but having two children back in the room (one a teen and one a toddler), we MAY have discovered that the restrooms one floor down (right outside of Animator's Palate) are very, very deserted that time of night.



This made me think of......  

....recent Dream 4-night....out late dancing with the girls when I noticed a couple in a dark corner in Evolution that had slipped into the room pretty much on the sly.....she was either dancing like Tigger on his lap, they had "found the magic", or both!  LOL!!!!


----------



## uflaw

We did our first cruise this past Memorial Day.  

Our first night, my wife and I went out for some drinks and, well, sorta forgot we had 3 children in the Oceaneers Lab.  We received a text on our Wave phones letting us know that the club closed in 15 minutes and our children were still there.


----------



## jmrbc9900

I may have convinced my husband to do a 3 night dream for his 40th birthday by reminding him of the things we can't do when we gave the 5year old with us, including staying out late, sleeping in, and not worrying about picking up from anywhere.......


----------



## Parkerpirates

EdmondD said:


> So one night my wife and I participated in a little tipsy make out session in the Tube (well, we were a "little" tipsy but the making out was definitely not a "little"). We were off to the side, concealed, and very private, so not grossing anyone out.  Enjoying our amorous evening but having two children back in the room (one a teen and one a toddler), we MAY have discovered that the restrooms one floor down (right outside of Animator's Palate) are very, very deserted that time of night.



Just curious, what's the Tube?


----------



## wfgamble

Parkerpirates said:


> Just curious, what's the Tube?



The Tube is the Adult Club on the Fantasy. It's decorated to look like the London Subway i.e. The Tube


----------



## TedD

Cans or bottles of Corona?


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

EdmondD said:


> So one night my wife and I participated in a little tipsy make out session in the Tube (well, we were a "little" tipsy but the making out was definitely not a "little"). We were off to the side, concealed, and very private, so not grossing anyone out.  Enjoying our amorous evening but having two children back in the room (one a teen and one a toddler), we MAY have discovered that the restrooms one floor down (right outside of Animator's Palate) are very, very deserted that time of night.



Dude, you're my hero!


----------



## Josh125

We just got back from a 7 day fantasy cruise, just a few items.

1) Crown Royal will melt the sides of the paper cups.
2) I enjoyed pirate night waay too much, and I wasn't alone.  I ran into other men on the trip with kids who had apparently drank as much as I did and were more than happy to sword fight with those plastic swords they sell in the gift shop.  One dual led to two fully grown men going from lounge chair to lounge chair.  The servers seemed to love it (or too scared to say anything).
3) I have a small suitcase full of H2O products like others in this thread.


----------



## ArmandXG

A couple more confessions from me. 1. We do 7 night cruises (just had our 3rd) and we don't even bother to get off the boat, except for CC. 2. BTW, beginning to dislike CC! 3. I take home the shampoos but I don't know why. My husband is bald and I don't even like them! 4. I bring my own booze and drink it everywhere on the ship. Nobody does cup checks!: 5. Even though I brought my own booze, I still ran up a huge (almost $1,000.) bar tab... by myself! 6. Although I enjoy having the DIS/FB meets at the beginning of the cruise, we are pretty much anti-social and don't care to be too friendly with other guests.


----------



## PizzieDuster

ArmandXG said:


> A couple more confessions from me. 1. We do 7 night cruises (just had our 3rd) and we don't even bother to get off the boat, except for CC. 2. BTW, beginning to dislike CC! 3. I take home the shampoos but I don't know why. My husband is bald and I don't even like them! 4. I bring my own booze and drink it everywhere on the ship. Nobody does cup checks!: 5. Even though I brought my own booze, I still ran up a huge (almost $1,000.) bar tab... by myself! 6. Although I enjoy having the DIS/FB meets at the beginning of the cruise, we are pretty much anti-social and don't care to be too friendly with other guests.





You sound like our table mates.  I had soooo much fun with the other wife while the husbands went to bed.  No, not that way.  We went to the adult shows, would lay out at the adult pool together (my husband hates to sit still) and I was happy to make a good friend.  We even worked out an excursion together as all the kids got along too.  So much fun!  We all had so much fun watching Match Your Mate with our husbands.  Walk deck 4.   I've never been on a cruise before where I would be checking my messages to see what they were doing for the day.  Great time!  We still keep in touch.


----------



## EdmondD

Club Disney Chandler said:


> Dude, you're my hero!



Aw, shucks. I do what I can. (And the booze helped! It was pretty much the only alcohol we bought that trip...I'd say it was money well spent .)


----------



## CastMember 02

Well it looks like the bath towels loved us soooo much they came home with us! The Duvet cover really wanted to come too but we said our goodbyes.


----------



## jlynch924

figment52 said:


> I am just the opposite - I find ideas, *make them* and then do not sign up for the FE exchange because I don't want to take the time to deliver then.  I will pack some of them and then just drop them in random FE's if I see them in normal travels on the ship.  I have a good size box full of assorted gifts ready to go - lol.




Awww.. I love this. It's true Pixie Dust. You're golden!


----------



## scgustafson

After 2 days of reading, I just finished all 900+ posts in this thread and it was worth it.  I wish I had an entertaining confession to give after 5 cruises.  I guess I will just have to work on it on the next ones.


----------



## happytime

*My confession*: Our last cruise I took a Mickey hand towel from our stateroom by accident. I’m normally a two-legged person, but on this trip, I was bound to a wheelchair from having broken an ankle set in a cast just days before sailing.  

The morning of the last day, I took a shower and apparently laid the towel on my wheelchair seat. I didn’t get out of the seat until we were outside the terminal and ….way after most passengers had left. I felt badly, and it wasn’t done on purpose.

*But my biggest confession is*: I may have taken more than my share of photos home with me after paying for only 3 of them. 

To be brutally honest with myself, I'm ashamed of this today because even though the photographers pitch all those unwanted pictures, I still shoplifted something I didn't actually pay for.


----------



## Prose

I considered the possibility that a set of the plastic mickey-head glasses from Cabanas might want to stow away and go home with me, but decided that I would feel too guilty.  I would love to buy a set, though.


----------



## MaleficentRN

happytime said:


> *My confession*: To be brutally honest with myself, I'm ashamed of this today because even though the photographers pitch all those unwanted pictures, I still shoplifted something I didn't actually pay for.



Would donating to a charity like Give Kids the World what the photos would have cost ease you conscience?


----------



## happytime

MaleficentRN said:


> Would donating to a charity like Give Kids the World what the photos would have cost ease you conscience?



Is this like Make a Wish foundation? I would be willing to donate to something that helps children, yes.


----------



## RN_Mom

uflaw said:


> We did our first cruise this past Memorial Day.  Our first night, my wife and I went out for some drinks and, well, sorta forgot we had 3 children in the Oceaneers Lab.  We received a text on our Wave phones letting us know that the club closed in 15 minutes and our children were still there.



Haha....try getting that phone call 30 minutes AFter the kids clubs closed!  Oops!  8 cruises and that's only happened once.


----------



## NCConch

happytime said:


> Is this like Make a Wish foundation? I would be willing to donate to something that helps children, yes.


This is Disney's own version of MaW. There is a Give Kids the World resort at WDW. I have know a couple of families that have been and they had a magical time.


----------



## happytime

NCConch said:


> This is Disney's own version of MaW. There is a Give Kids the World resort at WDW. I have know a couple of families that have been and they had a magical time.



Thank you. I've been reading on its website since this afternoon. Didn't know anything about it, but it is definitely something I WILL look into for sure. The site is very, very helpful.


----------



## Coldflame

molly mouse said:


> I wore shorts to dinner in the main dining room.
> 
> Whew. That feels good to get off my chest.
> 
> Anyone else?



Hmmm I don't think this thread is going where I thought it was going. I'll save my confession if and when a more .... adventurous thread pops up


----------



## tnshsms

Coldflame said:


> Hmmm I don't think this thread is going where I thought it was going. I'll save my confession if and when a more .... adventurous thread pops up



You might to find the thread "post your funniest disney cruise story" ......last post was 10/12


----------



## gpb_1

We've got a "Service room please" sign hanging on our bedroom door at home


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Coldflame said:


> Hmmm I don't think this thread is going where I thought it was going. I'll save my confession if and when a more .... adventurous thread pops up



Yeah, there have already been those kinds of confessions.


----------



## Tami0220

Prose said:


> I considered the possibility that a set of the plastic mickey-head glasses from Cabanas might want to stow away and go home with me, but decided that I would feel too guilty.  I would love to buy a set, though.



I wish they sold those too. I would love a set. I did buy 2 Mickey head martini glasses from the place that sells the liquor.




MaleficentRN said:


> Would donating to a charity like Give Kids the World what the photos would have cost ease you conscience?



What a good idea. Any charity.  I really wish Disney would charge less for those photos. Then I would buy some. They are so overpriced. The only good deal is the CD, but that is priced out of my market too. Oh well, no pics for me.


----------



## com_op_2000

It has been almost a year, time for a bump and new confessions.
If you have not seen this thread before, make sure you start from the beginning and do not skip ahead.  Be ready to LOL at any point.


----------



## sillecruisers

fairfax said:


> Lol I should try this! Last time I was on the ship we legit ran out of shampoo, I asked the stateroom host for more and he said "It's available in the shop for purchase."



Seriously? I would have pushed the matter and gone over his head, and maybe cut his tip down. That is just wrong! As much as we pay for these cruises. Yikes. No pixie dust there.


----------



## mevans9066

Ok just this last page alone was good reading so here I go back to start from the beginning! ! Maybe I'll have a confession after our first cruise this nov!!


----------



## JW9DVC

I must confess...  No, it's I want to confess. No flames here people. Let's get this going again!

Bump

JW


----------



## Tara D

This thread has made me LOL! I don't have anything particularly exciting to confess except that my kids weren't with me last fall on the Dream and I may have brought home a tiny shell from CC for each of them. 

Also, I was on a medication that was hard on my stomach and forgot to take my Zofran. I projectile vomited without warning in my stateroom. I got ready for the day so that I could call housekeeping and then make a mad dash out of the room before they came because I was way too embarrassed to face them. I'm not sure if the space men came or not but they shampooed and dried the carpet in the entire stateroom and it smelled amazing!


----------



## dyson0715

I read a lot and they are all disney confessions..I wear shorts to dinner, I take extra soap, blah. Where's the real dirt people?


----------



## DesertBelle

Last time I cruised with Disney, I managed to get a free chocolate souffle and limoncello from Palo served at their bar one night without paying, having a reservation or asking for it. Best surprise of that cruise!


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

This is so bad i might regret posting without a new name..


My Mom and I had reservations booked for Remy Champagne brunch the first day of cruise and Palo brunch for the second day of cruise. 

About 30 minutes before Remy Brunch my Mom decides she is too seasick to go. Remy and Palo require 24 hour notice for cancellations or you lose the $75 charge per person for Remy, $30 or $35 for Palo . 

So me and my DD14 decide to try smugging her in as an adult. She is often taken for older. She is getting dressed up in her fanciest, adult appearance possible. Meanwhile Palo and Remy have left messages with phone numbers that differ by the final digit. Palo to confirm brunch for next day, Remy to check on allergies.

I call Palo to cancel for the next day and tell them my Mom is feeling seasick. My daughter had warned me not to cancel until after Remy brunch but I wanted to cancel with 24 hours notice.

DD14 and I show up at Remy/Palo entrance. It is one reception desk for both places. The lady at the desk recognizes my name as the lady who just called to cancel Palo for the next day with the explanation that my mom was seasick. She looks at DD14 and asks "And who is this?" 

So I fess up , then ask to speak to *maître d*'. He says no to DD14, no to take out  but he won't charge my Mom for being seasick and I eat Champagne Brunch alone on Valentine's Day. Tears are dripping down my face as the champagne releases grief from my brother dying a few months previous. People are concerned for the lady alone and crying at a champagne brunch on Valentines day. I buy some champagne to take home for my husband and the chef signs the bottles.


If I had ever been asked if I would try to smuggle an underage person into Remy I would have said no. Apparently thinking i was going to lose $75 for nothing was my sticking point. 

My Mom did recover enough to enjoy dinner at Remy later in the cruise.


 DD14 was very disappointed but those are the Disney Cruiseline rules. Celebrity has so few kids that she was allowed in the upcharge restaurant.


----------



## kiapepito

My husband and I had fun on the veranda.


----------



## scgustafson

kiapepito said:


> My husband and I had fun on the veranda.



Welcome to the verandah club!


----------



## sandydk

We're planning our first cruise right now for next February, on my birthday. My husband wants to join the verandah club, but I'm terrified of video cameras.


----------



## summerskye

sandydk said:


> We're planning our first cruise right now for next February, on my birthday. My husband wants to join the verandah club, but I'm terrified of video cameras.



As long as you don't hang over the rail, then you should be fine.  Of course this assumes that your husband is not using a video camera...


----------



## sandydk

summerskye said:


> As long as you don't hang over the rail, then you should be fine.  Of course this assumes that your husband is not using a video camera...



Ha! No, I read somewhere there are security video cameras monitoring the sides of the ship and the verandahs. I guess we'll see what's there LOL


----------



## summerskye

You may need to keep an eye out for anyone above. Or should I say be careful someone maybe keeping an eye out for y'all.  lol


----------



## Fathawkeye

I am building a new home and have dedicated a bedroom to a Disney Room. My cousin talked me into it. So, I have devised a plan to relocate a blue blanket from the bed of the stateroom to my bed at home :-/
I accidentally walked off with a Laundry Bag - accidentally. Then was charged for it - called in saying I never saw one; which was true. Unpacked my luggage a week after vacation and found the bag - I didn't call back to be charged again.
Also... the wine I bring on - might not be wine.


----------



## summerskye

Just remember



summerskye said:


> Now we know why the photo package is so expensive...
> 
> (look, I think that person is removing their clothes while hanging out on the veranda)


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Fathawkeye said:


> I am building a new home and have dedicated a bedroom to a Disney Room. My cousin talked me into it. So, I have devised a plan to relocate a blue blanket from the bed of the stateroom to my bed at home :-/
> I accidentally walked off with a Laundry Bag - accidentally. Then was charged for it - called in saying I never saw one; which was true. Unpacked my luggage a week after vacation and found the bag - I didn't call back to be charged again.
> Also... the wine I bring on - might not be wine.


I highly recommend that idea!  But we bought one of the replica blankets online. We have scrapbook pages from every trip since 2005. It's fun to walk through memory lane and see the kids when they were little.


----------



## Fathawkeye

Club Disney Chandler said:


> I highly recommend that idea!  But we bought one of the replica blankets online. We have scrapbook pages from every trip since 2005. It's fun to walk through memory lane and see the kids when they were little.
> 
> View attachment 156802


I would love to buy one - where did you get yours?


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Fathawkeye said:


> I would love to buy one - where did you get yours?


We got them from disneystore.com a couple years ago.


----------



## phinz

The ones online aren't *nearly* as good a weave as the ones onboard, though. We've seen them and are not impressed in the slightest.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

phinz said:


> The ones online aren't *nearly* as good a weave as the ones onboard, though. We've seen them and are not impressed in the slightest.


This is true, but when it's just draped over a leather chair for decorative purposes, I'm not too concerned about the weave. The chair hasn't complained about being cold yet


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I was on the inaugural Magic ship with my parents and was 18 at the time. They let me drink and all 3 of us had a lot of fun...so much fun, I may have fallen in the pool on night! The mentioned it EVERY.SINGLE.CRUISE after and they STILL talk about it to this day! When my husband and I were married in WDW, and then honeymooning on the ship...they once again told the story and now my husband won't let me forget it!


----------



## kiapepito

sandydk said:


> Ha! No, I read somewhere there are security video cameras monitoring the sides of the ship and the verandahs. I guess we'll see what's there LOL



We even checked through the cracks of the floorboards for our downstairs neighbors... to be cordial... lol... it was dark as well and we could not stop giggling like school kids for the rest of that evening and the following morning.


----------



## Snurk71

kiapepito said:


> We even checked through the cracks of the floorboards for our downstairs neighbors... to be cordial... lol... it was dark as well and we could not stop giggling like school kids for the rest of that evening and the following morning.



Well, you're a lot more cordial than our neighbors on our first cruise. They decided to join the club in the middle of the afternoon - while DW has out reading on the verandah. Even her intentionally loud throat clearing didn't stop them.

DW and I save our excursions for when it's dark.


----------



## wcw57

Snurk71 said:


> Well, you're a lot more cordial than our neighbors on our first cruise. They decided to join the club in the middle of the afternoon - while DW has out reading on the verandah. Even her intentionally loud throat clearing didn't stop them.
> 
> *DW and I save our excursions for when it's dark*.



party pooper


----------



## cruisecrasher

I booked a cruise on Royal Caribbean.
I'm kind of ambivalent about going (because you know, not Disney), so I'm wondering if being enthusiastic alone is worth the DCL upcharge.
#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## dclpluto

People post they are in the verendah club. Has anyone done it at castaway cay? And where?


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

cruisecrasher said:


> I booked a cruise on Royal Caribbean.
> I'm kind of ambivalent about going (because you know, not Disney), so I'm wondering if being enthusiastic alone is worth the DCL upcharge.
> #FirstWorldProblems


I think you may be on to something. We are flying to Barcelona on 6/1 for an 8 night Mediterranean on the brand new Carnival Vista which will be an amazing ship. It truly is a trip of a lifetime for us, but at the same time, we're all kind of moping about how it's not DCL.

Then I start feeling guilty about how spoiled we are acting instead of being grateful for all the amazing cruises we've been able to take, and the amount of family time we've been able to spend together while we're all healthy. 

First world problems indeed!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

dclpluto said:


> People post they are in the verendah club. Has anyone done it at castaway cay? And where?



I would love to read about this too, @scgustafson do you have any stories you'd like to share??


----------



## summerskye

dclpluto said:


> People post they are in the verendah club. Has anyone done it at castaway cay? And where?



I kinda thought that was what the Cabanas were for on the Adult only beach.


----------



## lorimay

No admissions one way or another, but the very last cabana on SB in very private.......


----------



## scgustafson

Club Disney Chandler said:


> I would love to read about this too, @scgustafson do you have any stories you'd like to share??



Unfortunately, I have never been on Castaway Cay without the whole family together, so no opportunities.  However, I am wondering if the private cabanas would lend themselves to opportunities.  I will leave that to be answered to by others.

PS - I am apparentally receiving a reputation for certain behaviors.


----------



## DLM1980

I admit to not hoarding H20+ on my first cruise, it's a shocker!  I have hoarded almost every hotel shampoo/conditioner/lotion from every place I've gone from a Days Inn to the Bellagio, but that all changed when a friends started giving me their toiletries from WDW.   Once I experienced the H2O from the my manager's trip to WDW something clicked in my head hoarded only that product when I went to Disney, every where else I didn't feel the need to take the products home, in fact I actually tossed all the old stuff out.  My partner would help me hoard it by offering to pay the staff $20 for those little bottles, some would take it and just bring us ice bucket bags full, others wouldn't take the money but just hand us a few bottles.

What's really strange though, once I discovered Basin and Basin White, I stopped using the H20+ Shampoo/Conditioners (If I use it too long I have to switch back to Head n Shoulders to control the dandruff) so only my partner uses them and the hoarding of H2O+ moved on to him.





owensjro said:


> We too hide the H2O products in the hopes that the H2O fairy will leave us more. I love the soap which I have yet to find for sale anywhere.
> 
> 
> Jim



H2O's website currently has a disney branded bar soap for sale for $2.00 Not sure if its the DCL or WDW scent but for $2.00 you can't go wrong, and the body lotions are on sale right now.


----------



## pontikes67

I karaoked an unedited version of Snoop Dogg's Gin and Juice on the Disney Dream (Adults Only karaoke, FYI).  I thought the host was going to fall over dead...but it was in their playlist.


----------



## belac

lorimay said:


> No admissions one way or another, but the very last cabana on SB in very private.......



And the Cabana Club has now been formed
I bet that last SB cabana is going to be booked out just as fast as FB cabanas....


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Club Disney Chandler said:


> I would love to read about this too, @scgustafson do you have any stories you'd like to share??


There is a whole segment of the internet devoted to these stories. Pictures too!


----------



## WanderLit

I have a cruise confession. I am a pirate (seriously!)

It wasn't on a Disney cruise, but it was on Royal Caribbean. In the 90's I was fascinated with pirates and wanted to become one. I looked up the technical/legal elements that constituted an act of piracy under maritime law.

"_Piracy_ consists of any of the following acts:


"Any illegal acts of violence or detention, or any act of depredation, committed for private ends by the crew or the passengers of a private ship or a private aircraft, and directed on the high seas, against another ship or aircraft, or against persons or property on board such ship or aircraft (or) against a ship, aircraft, persons or property in a place outside the jurisdiction of any state;
"Any act of voluntary participation in the operation of a ship or of an aircraft with knowledge of facts making it a pirate ship or aircraft;
"Any act of inciting or of intentionally facilitating an act described (above)"

I selected robbery as my act of depredation. I robed a fellow cruiser of one of his shirt buttons using the seem-ripper from my travel-size mending kit. I didn't want my "threat of force" to be actually terrifying and I didn't want to rob anything of actual value; but I couldn't just sneak and steal something. To qualify as an "act of depredation" I had to take the item directly from someone using "force or threat of force." I selected my victim carefully and it paid off. After I informed him I was stealing his button to become a pirate, he got flirty and asked if I'd rape and pillage him too. (I was still young and cute then.)

I don't think I'd try committing an act of piracy in a post 9/11 world, but at the time, I got away with it. I put that button on my charm bracelet. It's my "booty" and proof of my piratical nerve.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

WanderLit said:


> I have a cruise confession. I am a pirate (seriously!)
> 
> It wasn't on a Disney cruise, but it was on Royal Caribbean. In the 90's I was fascinated with pirates and wanted to become one. I looked up the technical/legal elements that constituted an act of piracy under maritime law.
> 
> "_Piracy_ consists of any of the following acts:
> 
> 
> "Any illegal acts of violence or detention, or any act of depredation, committed for private ends by the crew or the passengers of a private ship or a private aircraft, and directed on the high seas, against another ship or aircraft, or against persons or property on board such ship or aircraft (or) against a ship, aircraft, persons or property in a place outside the jurisdiction of any state;
> "Any act of voluntary participation in the operation of a ship or of an aircraft with knowledge of facts making it a pirate ship or aircraft;
> "Any act of inciting or of intentionally facilitating an act described (above)"
> 
> I selected robbery as my act of depredation. I robed a fellow cruiser of one of his shirt buttons using the seem-ripper from my travel-size mending kit. I didn't want my "threat of force" to be actually terrifying and I didn't want to rob anything of actual value; but I couldn't just sneak and steal something. To qualify as an "act of depredation" I had to take the item directly from someone using "force or threat of force." I selected my victim carefully and it paid off. After I informed him I was stealing his button to become a pirate, he got flirty and asked if I'd rape and pillage him too. (I was still young and cute then.)
> 
> I don't think I'd try committing an act of piracy in a post 9/11 world, but at the time, I got away with it. I put that button on my charm bracelet. It's my "booty" and proof of my piratical nerve.


So did you pillage or not?  And if so was it on the verandah?


----------



## WanderLit

Club Disney Chandler said:


> So did you pillage or not?  And if so was it on the verandah?



FINALLY! Someone who asks the right questions ;-)


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

WanderLit said:


> FINALLY! Someone who asks the right questions ;-)


So I guess that's a yes?????


----------



## WanderLit

Club Disney Chandler said:


> So I guess that's a yes?????



yes, but not with my victim.


----------



## scgustafson

Club Disney Chandler said:


> So did you pillage or not?  And if so was it on the verandah?



Be careful, CCD, you might just earn yourself a reputation.  And then they will be asking what it is about us people from Chandler.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

scgustafson said:


> Be careful, CCD, you might just earn yourself a reputation.  And then they will be asking what it is about us people from Chandler.


It's probably a good thing we didn't buy the new house I wanted on Ocotillo and Lindsay!  It has a verandah off the master bedroom that overlooks the front of the house/driveway, that could have ruined our cities reputation.


----------



## scgustafson

Club Disney Chandler said:


> It's probably a good thing we didn't buy the new house I wanted on Ocotillo and Lindsay!  It has a verandah off the master bedroom that overlooks the front of the house/driveway, that could have ruined our cities reputation.



Or made you a very popular neighbor.  And if it was in the northeast corner, you would be defiling Gilbert's name instead.  We are at Ocotillo and McQueen.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

scgustafson said:


> Or made you a very popular neighbor.  And if it was in the northeast corner, you would be defiling Gilbert's name instead.  We are at Ocotillo and McQueen.


That's right, it is Gilbert, I forgot that. I'm a mile east of you at Cooper and Ocotillo, in Redwood Estates.


----------



## Hundredacre

We didnt answer the kids club texts on the wave phone right away.


----------



## kiapepito

belac said:


> And the Cabana Club has now been formed
> I bet that last SB cabana is going to be booked out just as fast as FB cabanas....



I just read my husband the last couple comments in regards to Castaway and he gave me a big smile... bucket list to check off in December.. lol!


----------



## belac

And best to be logged onto the DCL site at midnight (booking window) to nab that one... 
I will never look at that Cabana the same way


----------



## scgustafson

belac said:


> And best to be logged onto the DCL site at midnight (booking window) to nab that one...
> I will never look at that Cabana the same way



Could also be a source of cruise-paying revenue by renting it out to those not fortunate enough to book a cabana, but still wanting to join the club.


----------



## hardis5

scgustafson said:


> Could also be a source of cruise-paying revenue by renting it out to those not fortunate enough to book a cabana, but still wanting to join the club.



I could not bring myself to booking the cabana hourly rate if available as I'd be blushing after our hour was up  (not that we'd need the full hour...after all it can get really hot in there even with the fan running with the door and windows clipped closed).


----------



## scgustafson

hardis5 said:


> I could not bring myself to booking the cabana hourly rate if available as I'd be blushing after our hour was up  (not that we'd need the full hour...after all it can get really hot in there even with the fan running with the door and windows clipped closed).



This would be a fellow cruiser renting out their cabana to recoup their cruise cost.  I am sure that some form of anonymous website could be created to handle the transactions.


----------



## summerskye

Looks like this thread is headed down a slippery slope...


----------



## summerskye

Next thing you know, there is gonna be request for the real exclusive Royal Suite Verandah Club.  I could see requests for evening sub-rentals...


----------



## DLM1980

Ya all just need to stop joining these clubs otherwise your future sailings are gonna get super expensive


----------



## summerskye

DLM1980 said:


> Ya all just need to stop joining these clubs otherwise your future sailings are gonna get super expensive



The cruise is already expensive. The "clubs" help ease the pain...


----------



## The Sasquatch

summerskye said:


> Next thing you know, there is gonna be request for the real exclusive Royal Suite Verandah Club.  I could see requests for evening sub-rentals...



We dont have a royal but will start the Conci Club in April. 

The Lookout Tower Club will officially kick off the Castaway Cay "Triathlon"

Bike Rental - Run up Tower - Toe Touching Contest

You should all be ashamed...Filthy animals LOL


----------



## CScott095

molly mouse said:


> I wore shorts to dinner in the main dining room.
> 
> Whew. That feels good to get off my chest.
> 
> Anyone else?





NOOOOO!!!!!  I love to glam up a bit and dress for dinner!


----------



## wcw57

because your bathing suit was wet, I assume?


----------



## dglilbit

PizzieDuster said:


> I would love you as a tablemate



@bsusanmb I second that!!


----------



## DisneyManFamily4

We took someone's refillable beer mug after they set it out with their room service tray. We still use it to this day!


----------



## jane01jp

I grabbed my wife's keister at the muster drill.


----------



## scgustafson

jane01jp said:


> I grabbed my wife's keister at the muster drill.



A new club perhaps?  The muster drill club?


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

DisneyManFamily4 said:


> We took someone's refillable beer mug after they set it out with their room service tray. We still use it to this day!


Please tell me you washed it first???


----------



## jane01jp

scgustafson said:


> A new club perhaps?  The muster drill club?



I would have to muster more courage to start that kind of a club.


----------



## summerskye

jane01jp said:


> I would have to muster more courage to start that kind of a club.



So would she....


----------



## Kathyeba76

Fathawkeye said:


> I am building a new home and have dedicated a bedroom to a Disney Room. My cousin talked me into it. So, I have devised a plan to relocate a blue blanket from the bed of the stateroom to my bed at home :-/
> I accidentally walked off with a Laundry Bag - accidentally. Then was charged for it - called in saying I never saw one; which was true. Unpacked my luggage a week after vacation and found the bag - I didn't call back to be charged again.
> Also... the wine I bring on - might not be wine.


Ooooh I need to learn how to do the wine thing!


----------



## Fathawkeye

i ordered pvc plastic tops from amazon - and then filled the bottle with said water and then put cork back in - put topper on. Dip head in boiling water and turn bottle around - and it will seal up. dry to top and let it cool. it will look perfect.


----------



## Garbat98

Verandah club (membership renewed every cruise).
Using my DCL beer glass to drink the Canadian craft beer I brought with me all over the ship.
The usual shampoo collecting.
Turning the AC a little too high after a warm port day and freezing everyone out that night.
Buying a little too much duty free alcohol at port and getting it all home safe and sound.
Heading for a coffee, grabbing my Key to the World card and plunging my wife (who was in the shower) into complete darkness (and I was gone before I heard her shout).  This was before (and was why) we started bringing an old gift card to use to power the room


----------



## Alifay

Fathawkeye said:


> i ordered pvc plastic tops from amazon - and then filled the bottle with said water and then put cork back in - put topper on. Dip head in boiling water and turn bottle around - and it will seal up. dry to top and let it cool. it will look perfect.



You are brilliant.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Club Disney Chandler said:


> Please tell me you washed it first???


They aren't going to refill the dirty mug.


----------



## cwby22

Hmm, not sure if I should confess.....


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

cwby22 said:


> Hmm, not sure if I should confess.....


Me thinks you must now!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

A member of some of the more "fun" clubs, but the one stupid confession I have is that I once used a Lowe's gift card as the light switch activator.  Yep, I left it when we disembarked days later.  To be fair, it only had a little over $45 left on it.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

sleepydog25 said:


> A member of some of the more "fun" clubs, but the one stupid confession I have is that I once used a Lowe's gift card as the light switch activator.  Yep, I left it when we disembarked days later.  To be fair, it only had a little over $45 left on it.


That sucks, that's why I always use my library card, not a big deal if I can't check out books.


----------



## bcwife76

Club Disney Chandler said:


> That sucks, that's why I always use my library card, not a big deal if I can't check out books.



I don't know why but this made me laugh


----------



## belac

Tip: a couple of thicker business cards together work as well


----------



## sleepydog25

Club Disney Chandler said:


> That sucks, that's why I always use my library card, not a big deal if I can't check out books.


Yeah, we came unprepared for that small detail, so all I had was either credit cards, debit cards, or said gift card.  Oh well, at least it wasn't a credit or debit card.


----------



## belac

Garbat98 said:


> Heading for a coffee, grabbing my Key to the World card and plunging my wife (who was in the shower) into complete darkness (and I was gone before I heard her shout).  This was before (and was why) we started bringing an old gift card to use to power the room



Oh I know that pain, DS and DH did that to me, but it was for getting DS to Club before our Palo ressie. That is where I discovered a couple of my own business cards worked in that thing.  That is all I had in my purse that wasn't in the safe and purse was right on the bed, so much closer than my own KTTW card which I think was buried on the desk area somewhere . Necessity is the mother of Invention.  
 I now also put a  battery operated small lantern for just such an occasion in the bath. 
I guess that is a confession left; in the dark all alone


----------



## cwby22

I'll start off with the most popular one. Proud member of the Verandah Club (day and night)


----------



## bringmethathorizon

laundry bag came home.dont know if got charged or not.
dont like the fact that it takes 2 hours to eat supper.
members of the veranda club while parked at c.c.and dw started it.


----------



## steves100

belac said:


> Tip: a couple of thicker business cards together work as well



Just use the DO NOT DISTURB sign!   it fits 1/2 of it in the slot perfectly


----------



## phinz

Club Disney Chandler said:


> That sucks, that's why I always use my library card, not a big deal if I can't check out books.



I always use an old hotel key. When we stay at the Residence Inn the night before I have a light key the next morning. I have a stack of the things that I keep around for whatever purpose. There's actually a pretty active hotel card collector community.


----------



## cwby22

I didn't enjoy Palo Brunch.


----------



## PollyBrit

Loving this thread


----------



## The Sasquatch

cwby22 said:


> I'll start off with the most popular one. Proud member of the Verandah Club (day and night)



By Day? You savages!


----------



## cwby22

The Sasquatch said:


> By Day? You savages!


I'll say it has to be in the top 3 of our best "experiences"


----------



## Timothynt

We took an old disney gift card, glued a magnet to the back on one end. The wall is steel and we just pull it out of the light switch and stick it on the wall above the switch. Then it is always there. That "key" sits in our disney cruise bin at home. Everybody has one of those too right?


----------



## summerskye

Made one this past weekend.


----------



## summerskye

cwby22 said:


> I'll start off with the most popular one. Proud member of the Verandah Club (day and night)



Now that gives new meaning to see (sea) day...


----------



## thepops

Timothynt said:


> We took an old disney gift card, glued a magnet to the back on one end. The wall is steel and we just pull it out of the light switch and stick it on the wall above the switch. Then it is always there. That "key" sits in our disney cruise bin at home. Everybody has one of those too right?


Sure do!


----------



## summerskye

We are still months out, July 9th.  We have 4 plastic tubs filled with stuff already. 1st cruise...


----------



## The Sasquatch

thepops said:


> Sure do!


We give light cards with dcl graphics on them as one of our fe's.


----------



## wcw57

how do you apply the graphics, please?


----------



## rubberbootbunny

cwby22 said:


> I'll start off with the most popular one. Proud member of the Verandah Club (day and night)


Oh snap! Day?  That totally deserves props!


----------



## Alifay




----------



## emnems34

We got married on Castaway Cay with the Disney Magic in February and our families loved it so much every single one of the 22 people we brought with us has already booked or started looking into booking their next Disney Cruise. I created 22 new Disney addicts in four days and I feel the teensiest bit guilty that they'll now all probably go to the poorhouse trying to fund their next Disney Cruise!!!! 

P.S. We, like so many others on here, also hide and take the soaps!


----------



## Hundredacre

emnems34 said:


> We got married on Castaway Cay with the Disney Magic in February and our families loved it so much every single one of the 22 people we brought with us has already booked or started looking into booking their next Disney Cruise. I created 22 new Disney addicts in four days and I feel the teensiest bit guilty that they'll now all probably go to the poorhouse trying to fund their next Disney Cruise!!!!
> 
> P.S. We, like so many others on here, also hide and take the soaps!



Don't feel too bad.  You did pay for them ten times over!!


----------



## splashmt

jane01jp said:


> I grabbed my wife's keister at the muster drill.


  Funniest thing on here---


----------



## schmied77

cwby22 said:


> I'll start off with the most popular one. Proud member of the Verandah Club (day and night)


You my friend, have given me something to aspire to.


----------



## MrsVandDisney

Agreed!  bahahahhaahahah


splashmt said:


> Funniest thing on here---


----------



## phinz

I started one of my cruises off with a few libations before muster. I think I made it there.

Actually, I'm sure I did. I have photographic proof.


----------



## tlprice

Took two days to read all of these.  Had me laughing out loud quite a bit.  
My daughter won't let me book a verandah room because she's afraid she'll fall overboard.  On my first cruise I didn't hoard the H2O products thinking I would when I got to WL, but they weren't the same!  I think I booked my second cruise just so I could hoard the H2O products!  We had great table mates on our cruise, but I don't really want to spend time beyond dinner with other people.  I am not a social person.  My daughter is the opposite and invites the other people everywhere.  It drives me crazy because I always have to make up excuses and I end up looking like a bad person.  My daughter took a whole cup of shells from CC.  They were in a large clear cup and nobody said anything.  We didn't know she wasn't supposed to!  All of our wait staff were great, but I don't remember their names and certainly don't need to keep in touch with them.  I don't have Facebook and never have.  I don't keep in touch with my closest friends and family, so I certainly don't need to keep in touch with people I spent a few days with on a cruise.  See...I told you I'm not social!
My biggest confession..I am teacher and I take time off work and pull my daughter out of school to go on vacation.  I hate having to travel at the most expensive and most crowded times, so I don't.


----------



## DisneyQuartet

PizzieDuster said:


> I will never confess.  All h e double hockey sticks would break out.  I'm taking it to my grave.
> 
> Okay, twist my arm.  I don't smoke but it didn't stop me from asking the bartenders for those adorable cute little match boxes with the DCL logo on it.  They are so cute!
> 
> And I love taking those adorable cute glass paper topper thingys.  (The ones that cover the glasses in the bathroom.)  I put them over my wine glasses up in the cupboard.  I obviously have a hard time throwing away anything that has a DCL logo on it.  Shameful.
> 
> I asked every server, bartender, whoever, "can I keep this pen?"  I LOVE my DCL pens!    (Pen hoarder right here!)
> 
> I brought an iron and it caught on fire and I just threw it overboard.
> 
> Just kidding.     Just seeing if anyone was reading this.  No one at home ever listens to me...so, I just thought I'd check here.




This had me laughing out loud!  Home sick from church this morning and doing a little disney dreaming for our upcoming trip in November.


----------



## DisneyQuartet

fairfax said:


> Lol I should try this! Last time I was on the ship we legit ran out of shampoo, I asked the stateroom host for more and he said "It's available in the shop for purchase."
> 
> About 6 years ago when my son was still a baby, the last morning of the cruise he knocked all my silverware off the table by accident-- I tried to pick it all up, but when we got home I found a spoon that had fallen into my tote bag *hangs head*



On our last disney vacation, we ordered rooms service. When we got home, the table cloth was in our suitcase! Someone spilled on it and i thought we had put it with the dirty towels in the bathroom....guess it was with the regular dirty laundry.  oops.


----------



## wcw57

tablecloth from where???  i assume it has the dcl logo?


----------



## steves100

cwby22 said:


> I didn't enjoy Palo Brunch.


Blasphemy!

Although the new menu sucks.


----------



## DisneyQuartet

wcw57 said:


> tablecloth from where???  i assume it has the dcl logo?



It was WDW Beach Club resort


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

steves100 said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Although the new menu sucks.



The Brunch menu changed too?


----------



## steves100

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> The Brunch menu changed too?


Nope...


----------



## phinz

I must make one confession... I think Palo is a waste of time and money, but I'll eat at Remy every day if allowed to.


----------



## steves100

phinz said:


> I must make one confession... I think Palo is a waste of time and money, but I'll eat at Remy every day if allowed to.



Palo is waste of money and you would prefer Remy's pricing??????

Wow


----------



## phinz

steves100 said:


> Palo is waste of money and you would prefer Remy's pricing??????
> 
> Wow



Yup. I can get Italian food on the level of Palo any day of the week, but Remy-quality? Rare in these hillbilly parts.


----------



## Ozarkglittergirl

phinz said:


> Yup. I can get Italian food on the level of Palo any day of the week, but Remy-quality? Rare in these hillbilly parts.



What hillbilly parts are you from?  I'm in sw MO near Branson


----------



## phinz

Ozarkglittergirl said:


> What hillbilly parts are you from?  I'm in sw MO near Branson



The verdant hills of East Tennesee, but my mom's kin are from Crocker and Hooker, MO.


----------



## Ozarkglittergirl

A kindred spirit


----------



## steves100

phinz said:


> Yup. I can get Italian food on the level of Palo any day of the week, but Remy-quality? Rare in these hillbilly parts.


You CAN NOT get that quality anytime. Hand made ravioli???? Tuna carpacio, the lamb, please.....


----------



## DLM1980

You don't know how great chef boyrdee can get


----------



## Ozarkglittergirl




----------



## Bambi D.

We weren't going to attend dinner on dress up night. I figured I had to dress every day to go to work and I was "on vacation!"  when we told our server the night before, he nearly begged us to come. We explained that we didn't even bring dress up clothes. That we had actually planned to skip it and eat on top deck. His response was "we'll never say 'No'." So our entire party of 16 dressed like pirates on dress up night. We strutted through the dining room and watched the kids and husbands glare at the wives who made them doll-up. It was awesome!


----------



## phinz

steves100 said:


> You CAN NOT get that quality anytime. Hand made ravioli???? Tuna carpacio, the lamb, please.....



Yes, I can. We have two fantastic Italian restaurants here and several others. Most Italian restaurants make their own ravioli (I used to make it when I worked in an Italian restaurant, along with a killer veal ossobuco and handmade tiramisu.) Lamb is the specialty of another couple of restaurants in this podunk town, and it's fantastic. I make my own tuna carpaccio. It's almost as easy as making sashimi.

A full French restaurant experience? Not so easy to get, especially for the price, in almost any town with a population less than a million people. It's not even really about the food. It's about the experience. Palo doesn't do it for me. Remy does. YMMV.


----------



## gingerfeathers

My confession... this one dates back to 1999, folks.

During my first cruise on the Magic when I was 15, my (also underage) cruise buddy and I stole a pitcher of strawberry banana daiquiri from a bar on Castaway Cay when the bartender was turned the other way.


----------



## Ozarkglittergirl

You bad bad bad lol


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

steves100 said:


> Palo is waste of money and you would prefer Remy's pricing??????
> 
> Wow



I hated the food at Remy (didn't really care for anything I tried there) but loved the atmosphere. But I think Palo dinner is the best meal on the ship. Different strokes.


----------



## Markonefive

In the last two weeks, I have been obsessively checking the Disney Cruise Line forum on this board almost constantly (including while at work) looking for any last minute advice, info, experiences etc in preparing for my first cruise ever on the Wonder next week.


----------



## wcw57

Markonefive said:


> In the last two weeks, I have been obsessively checking the Disney Cruise Line forum on this board almost constantly (including while at work) looking for any last minute advice, info, experiences etc in preparing for my first cruise ever on the Wonder next week.[/QUOTE
> 
> as in "Wizard of Oz":  ignore that man behind the curtain!
> 
> Reading all of this stuff is ok, but you need to experience the cruise for yourself.
> Don't be swayed by opinions posted here or anywhere else....the definitive info is all good, but you know what they say about opinions....wellllllll,I hope you do 'cause I can't post that here.
> 
> I hope you have a great trip and, remember, read the Navigators.  Try Remy & Palo (both), if you're so inclined, and let us know what you think


----------



## Markonefive

I know what you mean.  I had begun to watch some YouTube videos people had taken walking around the ship and then realized I'd rather experience it first hand myself.  So stopped doing that. Looking forward to being amazed with an open mind. Liking the advice about extra desserts though!


----------



## Bambi D.

Markonefive said:


> In the last two weeks, I have been obsessively checking the Disney Cruise Line forum on this board almost constantly (including while at work) looking for any last minute advice, info, experiences etc in preparing for my first cruise ever on the Wonder next week.


You will be so busy trying to see and do everything... not wanting to miss anything and take in every hidden mickey and wonder of The Wonder.  IF AT ALL POSSIBLE..... force yourself to stop and just watch the world float by.  It's a truly magnificent thing the realize how "small a thing" we really are when you look out into all that SPACE.  My only regret was that we didn't just RELAX more.  It was WAY TOO MUCH FUN!!!!


----------



## Bambi D.

steves100 said:


> Palo is waste of money and you would prefer Remy's pricing??????
> 
> Wow


 If Palo had a dress DOWN day - we'd pay every night we could book a table.  But I refuse to dress "fancy schmancy" while on vacation.  Nope - I must dress everyday for work/clients.  V IMHO - vacation means relax.


----------



## IrishCowboy

Veranda Club - While docked in port next to another ship at night


----------



## Jennifer777

I didn't tell the husband on our last cruise that I was having the Cove barista add Baileys and Kahlua to my specialty coffee drinks and not his and even pretended I was coming down with a bit of a sore throat once when he asked for a sip of mine, "no love, you don't want to share mine, I think I've caught a bug". 

We can't afford for both of us to be morning drinking for the duration of the cruise.


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

WanderLit said:


> I have a cruise confession. I am a pirate (seriously!)
> 
> It wasn't on a Disney cruise, but it was on Royal Caribbean. In the 90's I was fascinated with pirates and wanted to become one. I looked up the technical/legal elements that constituted an act of piracy under maritime law.
> 
> "_Piracy_ consists of any of the following acts:
> 
> 
> "Any illegal acts of violence or detention, or any act of depredation, committed for private ends by the crew or the passengers of a private ship or a private aircraft, and directed on the high seas, against another ship or aircraft, or against persons or property on board such ship or aircraft (or) against a ship, aircraft, persons or property in a place outside the jurisdiction of any state;
> "Any act of voluntary participation in the operation of a ship or of an aircraft with knowledge of facts making it a pirate ship or aircraft;
> "Any act of inciting or of intentionally facilitating an act described (above)"
> 
> I selected robbery as my act of depredation. I robed a fellow cruiser of one of his shirt buttons using the seem-ripper from my travel-size mending kit. I didn't want my "threat of force" to be actually terrifying and I didn't want to rob anything of actual value; but I couldn't just sneak and steal something. To qualify as an "act of depredation" I had to take the item directly from someone using "force or threat of force." I selected my victim carefully and it paid off. After I informed him I was stealing his button to become a pirate, he got flirty and asked if I'd rape and pillage him too. (I was still young and cute then.)
> 
> I don't think I'd try committing an act of piracy in a post 9/11 world, but at the time, I got away with it. I put that button on my charm bracelet. It's my "booty" and proof of my piratical nerve.




This is  my favorite one!!!


----------



## Dvc Blair

As I look forward to my EBTA cruise in May, I enjoyed reading all of these.  This will be our 6th cruise - 3rd without kids - celebrating our 10th anniversary.  I think I'll have to surprise my DH with membership to the club...   

As for past confession... It was our 5th anniversary cruise and we bought more DVC points that day.  The DVC guy that we worked with that day, I remember from my Disney College Program days back in 2001.  So later that night we were at the adult clubs with him.  He knew the bartender and we drank for free all night.  I was pretty drunk... went back to our room and went to sleep.  The next day I had a long Spa appointment booked with the veranda.  I had finished my facial and massage and I was on the Veranda eating fresh fruit and tea.  I was overlooking CC and all of a sudden I couldn't contain it... I projectile puked EVERYWHERE.  It took me by such surprise... I would have tried to get to the side of the veranda and let it go overboard... but I couldn't make it.  The spacemen came out.  My therapist tried to reassure me that it happens all of the time.  I was too embarrassed to tell her that I was horribly hungover.  So then they assumed I was sick and wanted to quarantine me to my room, so I had to admit I was hungover.  I was SO embarrassed and was convinced that our servers and every CM knew I was the girl that puked in the Spa.  I was just paranoid and embarrassed.  

Pro tip:  Don't drink heavily the night before your spa appointments!


----------



## Momee

Moxin said:


> In between cruises, I use all of the H20 products I take home, but I save the bottles.  Then I take the empties with me, and put them out in place of the full ones each day, putting those in my luggage to take home.



THIS IS GENIUS!!!!...not that it would apply to me... DENIAL.


----------



## thornton0511

Okay I confess that on the last night of our Dream Cruise our MDR was Enchanted Garden and none of us were really feeling the menu at all and didn't really eat much. So when we got back to the room later we were pretty hungry and decided to order some room service and watch a Disney movie, only apparently our eyes were way bigger than our stomachs and we ordered way too much food. I'm not going to say how much we ordered but let's just say it was enough to where when the guy delivered our food, we heard him tell another CM out in the hallway "yup all that for only 4 people!" lol. We did tip him accordingly to how many plates we ordered, but once we saw the amount of food we just felt ridiculous. So glad it was the last night because I would have hated to be "that family" for the rest of the cruise lol!


----------



## skinnyv

Alifay said:


> You are brilliant.



They also sell empty fake sunscreen bottles that are essentially flasks on amazon 2 for say 13 dollars. Those would be super easy and no one will suspect 5 tubes of sunscreen on a cruise lol


----------



## aksearaven

I also stowed away as much or the H2o product that i could fit in my bag!! we also never dress for formal night and one night on the magic.. we closed down the pub( literally the bartender and our cruise director told us to close the door when we left!) playing card against humanity with a group we met the first night at the dating game!


----------



## phinz

skinnyv said:


> They also sell empty fake sunscreen bottles that are essentially flasks on amazon 2 for say 13 dollars. Those would be super easy and no one will suspect 5 tubes of sunscreen on a cruise lol



There's easier ways than that, but we're not allowed to talk about such things.


----------



## nearlyfallinstar

We cruised with my parents. On our sea day towards the end of the cruise, DH and I avoided hanging out with them till dinner that evening. We took our youngest two girls to Nemo's Reef in the morning with the excuse in our minds that our oldest couldn't go there (she was staying in my parents' stateroom). We didn't tell them we were going and also spent a fair amount of time in Mickey's Pool (so our rationale was moot). Then DH and I went to Mixology with our cruise group(parents knew about that) and were invited to "continue the party" at one of the couple's concierge rooms. So we spent the whole afternoon drinking cocktails with six other couples in a concierge suite instead of meeting back up with my folks! Oops. In fairness, we pretty much spent the entire rest of the cruise with them.


----------



## hardis5

Don't know why I was so paranoid (guess worried the alcohol police would run from their outpost next to the cruise terminals carry-on scanners) but our last cruise we "insert suitable adverb here" inadvertently/subconsciously/intentionally - brought 4 "bottles" of wine (in boxes as they are way easier, lighter and can properly be chilled using the in-rooms mini fridge) but they were 1 litre in size so between us we actually had 1/3 more wine brought on-board than were technically allowed.


----------



## FigmentSpark

nearlyfallinstar said:


> We cruised with my parents. On our sea day towards the end of the cruise, DH and I avoided hanging out with them till dinner that evening. We took our youngest two girls to Nemo's Reef in the morning with the excuse in our minds that our oldest couldn't go there (she was staying in my parents' stateroom). We didn't tell them we were going and also spent a fair amount of time in Mickey's Pool (so our rationale was moot). Then DH and I went to Mixology with our cruise group(parents knew about that) and were invited to "continue the party" at one of the couple's concierge rooms. So we spent the whole afternoon drinking cocktails with six other couples in a concierge suite instead of meeting back up with my folks! Oops. In fairness, we pretty much spent the entire rest of the cruise with them.


It's entirely possible that your parents were grateful you were busy that day, too.


----------



## timrousbeastie

On the Fantasy, I put my key card on Pepe's cabin door and tried to open it.


----------



## nearlyfallinstar

Nah. My mom definitely hinted that we should have been more findable! Maybe a dry erase board would have been helpful.


----------



## com_op_2000

Time for a Bump
It has been more than 4 months, how about some new confessions.
If you are new to this thread, make sure you start from the beginning and be prepared to LOL at anytime.


----------



## Marcelyry

This thread is the best thing I have read on this site.  I am having daydreams of product hording and free booze in March!


----------



## Dug720

FWIW, I have never had to "hoard" or "hide" the product. My stateroom host has always been happy to provide it for me. And no, I don't bribe them with money at the beginning of the cruise to do so. I just remove it from the shower in the morning and again before evening turndown - and it's sitting right on the top of the dresser in the cabin, so I'm not hiding it. New stuff always appears in the bathroom.


----------



## Msmit002

aksearaven said:


> we closed down the pub( literally the bartender and our cruise director told us to close the door when we left!) playing card against humanity with a group we met the first night at the dating game!



Ooooh! That's a good idea.  I'm going to bring my CAH box with me on my next cruise.


----------



## steves100

Bambi D. said:


> If Palo had a dress DOWN day - we'd pay every night we could book a table.  But I refuse to dress "fancy schmancy" while on vacation.  Nope - I must dress everyday for work/clients.  V IMHO - vacation means relax.



Pretty sure no one will miss you at Palo then


----------



## makclair

animator's palate is my least favorite. 


i ask for multiples of the shampoo and conditioner and hoard it


----------



## phinz

Msmit002 said:


> Ooooh! That's a good idea.  I'm going to bring my CAH box with me on my next cruise.



I couldn't fit my Bigger, Blacker Box and other box into my luggage. Too many cards!


----------



## stephmarty

My wife orders steak every night at dinner. No matter where we are and how high the quality, she requests A1 Sauce. She knows it drives me crazy and can be embarrassing, but she doesn't care. Once, on the first night, our waiter brought a bottle of A1 that he had to go elsewhere on the ship to find. I made her put it in her purse and carry it around the ship all week so she wouldn't have to ask for A-1 sauce every night.


----------



## IRLdisneyprincess

Almost got eaten alive last time for posting this, but I plan on wearing PJ bottoms to dinner! And I'm meeting people from my group and we are all having a PJ meet-up. Lol. I'm excited.


----------



## DLM1980

IRLdisneyprincess said:


> Almost got eaten alive last time for posting this, but I plan on wearing PJ bottoms to dinner! And I'm meeting people from my group and we are all having a PJ meet-up. Lol. I'm excited.


Go for it.  Last June our tables mates all said we should have a toga party so for our second night at tianas the one lady got her stateroom host to give her 6 extra sheets and brought them to dinner.    It was a blast we walked in the parade with our togas.  Definitely a highlight I will never forget


----------



## Bonnie1222

Momee said:


> THIS IS GENIUS!!!!...not that it would apply to me... DENIAL.



That's funny.  I just take my CC bag, hang it from a hook and fill it every day.  Last year my steward caught on and hid a couple extra sets in the shower for me.  But I only use the lotions, bar soaps and from the hotels the body wash. I give my friends all the shampoo/conditioner when they come to visit.  DH thinks I'm crazy, and I finally decided to start using the stash that takes up the bottom half of my linen closet (I have tubs filled from our cruises and Disney stays).  DH hasn't had to buy bar soap in over a year and I still have dozens of bottles of shower gel and tubes of lotion.


----------



## AngelaC

This happened on our very first cruise, in 2003. You may all hate me and think of me as "Typhoid Mary" after this. But my family of 3 teens and my husband had gotten to Florida the night before the cruise after a long, long trip from ND. This cruise was a big deal for us; it'd been a long time since we'd had any kind of vacation. We were all very excited about this Christmas trip and getting away from the -30 degree ND temps, so try to put yourself in my shoes on this one.

After our months of planning, we're driving the last two miles on the morning of disembarkation, and I suddenly shout to my husband "PULL OVER! STOP!" Before he completely stops the rental car, I fling open the door and projectile vomit. I run through the possibilities, one of which was that I was the only one who ordered seafood at the restaurant the night before, and felt slightly queasy all night. We get to the port, are next in line to be checked in, and I flee to the bathroom. I pull myself together, make it back to the front of the line, where my 3 kids and DH are talking to the check-in person, and I hear my son say, "My mom's in the bathroom throwing up."

I'm horrified! I don't know if this is always the case, but this was definitely one of those times when everyone is asked if anyone in the party has shown signs of illness. . . . 

Next thing I know, survival words come out of my mouth, as I lean forward and tell the poor guy "I'm pregnant and didn't want to tell my husband until we were on the ship to soften the impact."

To my husband's credit, he only turns several shades paler, but does not faint.

Please understand we had two adjoining rooms, and I was already thinking I'd quarantine myself in one room and let DH and kids still have their cruise. But miraculously, once on board, I was completely recovered! I still think it was the food from the night before. And because I really wasn't pregnant, I could drink! I certainly had some explaining to do, however, and it wasn't the best example to set for my kids. But they wouldn't have forgiven me if they didn't get to have this trip, either!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

makclair said:


> animator's palate is my least favorite.
> 
> 
> i ask for multiples of the shampoo and conditioner and hoard it



Same! !


----------



## Msmit002

phinz said:


> I couldn't fit my Bigger, Blacker Box and other box into my luggage. Too many cards!



I'll have to be selective in what packs I bring.  Our CAH collection has gotten a bit out of control. (Man, we really are horrible people. ) I still have my starter box, which is fine for a trip like this, but I'll mix it up. I'll definitely have to include some of the better cards from the interesting card packs we've purchased over the years. I wonder if we start playing in one of the adult clubs one evening if random folks will come and join in?  Guess we'll find out...


----------



## steves100

DLM1980 said:


> Go for it.  Last June our tables mates all said we should have a toga party so for our second night at tianas the one lady got her stateroom host to give her 6 extra sheets and brought them to dinner.    It was a blast we walked in the parade with our togas.  Definitely a highlight I will never forget



Like the toga idea, not the pjs.  PJs at the Irish bar was VERY weird!


----------



## Rabb it

AngelaC said:


> This happened on our very first cruise, in 2003. You may all hate me and think of me as "Typhoid Mary" after this. But my family of 3 teens and my husband had gotten to Florida the night before the cruise after a long, long trip from ND. This cruise was a big deal for us; it'd been a long time since we'd had any kind of vacation. We were all very excited about this Christmas trip and getting away from the -30 degree ND temps, so try to put yourself in my shoes on this one.
> 
> After our months of planning, we're driving the last two miles on the morning of disembarkation, and I suddenly shout to my husband "PULL OVER! STOP!" Before he completely stops the rental car, I fling open the door and projectile vomit. I run through the possibilities, one of which was that I was the only one who ordered seafood at the restaurant the night before, and felt slightly queasy all night. We get to the port, are next in line to be checked in, and I flee to the bathroom. I pull myself together, make it back to the front of the line, where my 3 kids and DH are talking to the check-in person, and I hear my son say, "My mom's in the bathroom throwing up."
> 
> I'm horrified! I don't know if this is always the case, but this was definitely one of those times when everyone is asked if anyone in the party has shown signs of illness. . . .
> 
> Next thing I know, survival words come out of my mouth, as I lean forward and tell the poor guy "I'm pregnant and didn't want to tell my husband until we were on the ship to soften the impact."
> 
> To my husband's credit, he only turns several shades paler, but does not faint.
> 
> Please understand we had two adjoining rooms, and I was already thinking I'd quarantine myself in one room and let DH and kids still have their cruise. But miraculously, once on board, I was completely recovered! I still think it was the food from the night before. And because I really wasn't pregnant, I could drink! I certainly had some explaining to do, however, and it wasn't the best example to set for my kids. But they wouldn't have forgiven me if they didn't get to have this trip, either!



Haha, that's a pretty good story.


----------



## phinz

Msmit002 said:


> I wonder if we start playing in one of the adult clubs one evening if random folks will come and join in?  Guess we'll find out...



If I knew folks who were playing were open to randos walking in and joining I'd sit down and play in a heartbeat!


----------



## Msmit002

phinz said:


> If I knew folks who were playing were open to randos walking in and joining I'd sit down and play in a heartbeat!


I'd think that if you are the type to play CAH, you wouldn't mind that at ALL!


----------



## DCLDVC1

Bambi D. said:


> If Palo had a dress DOWN day - we'd pay every night we could book a table.  But I refuse to dress "fancy schmancy" while on vacation.  Nope - I must dress everyday for work/clients.  V IMHO - vacation means relax.



That's a great idea. They could have 1 come as you cruise brunch.


----------



## dclpluto

IRLdisneyprincess said:


> Almost got eaten alive last time for posting this, but I plan on wearing PJ bottoms to dinner! And I'm meeting people from my group and we are all having a PJ meet-up. Lol. I'm excited.



I have no problem with young ladies wearing pjs to dinner


----------



## JW9DVC

aksearaven said:


> I also stowed away as much or the H2o product that i could fit in my bag!! we also never dress for formal night and one night on the magic.. we closed down the pub( literally the bartender and our cruise director told us to close the door when we left!) playing card against humanity with a group we met the first night at the dating game!


Aren't all the H20 items bar soap?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JW9DVC said:


> Aren't all the H20 items bar soap?


No


----------



## JW9DVC

PrincessShmoo said:


> No
> View attachment 261089


All we received in a 4A cabin was the bars. Maybe concierge only? You post doesn't show body scrub, but a body lotion.


----------



## DLM1980

JW9DVC said:


> All we received in a 4A cabin was the bars. Maybe concierge only? You post doesn't show body scrub, but a body lotion.


I don't sail concierge and I received all that was pictured on every sailing we've done.  In fact, WDW resorts are now switching to the Sea Marine line of H2O+ products as well (although I feel the Sea Marine line should be distinctly Cruise line, while the Bath Aquatics lines should stay at WDW.  Also to note that WDW packaging is different)

I hear concierge gets Elements or Elemis or however its spelled branded toiletries.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JW9DVC said:


> All we received in a 4A cabin was the bars. Maybe concierge only? You post doesn't show body scrub, but a body lotion.


That picture was taken in a 4A room. 

Body wash and solar relief gel used to be Concierge add-ons.


----------



## Dug720

DLM1980 said:


> I don't sail concierge and I received all that was pictured on every sailing we've done.  In fact, WDW resorts are now switching to the Sea Marine line of H2O+ products as well (although I feel the Sea Marine line should be distinctly Cruise line, while the Bath Aquatics lines should stay at WDW.  Also to note that WDW packaging is different)
> 
> I hear concierge gets Elements or Elemis or however its spelled branded toiletries.



We were in 9B cabins on the Magic in Feb and we got all the items in @PrincessShmoo's picture. (Not the Concierge extras one).


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DLM1980 said:


> I don't sail concierge and I received all that was pictured on every sailing we've done.  In fact, WDW resorts are now switching to the Sea Marine line of H2O+ products as well (although I feel the Sea Marine line should be distinctly Cruise line, while the Bath Aquatics lines should stay at WDW.  Also to note that WDW packaging is different)
> 
> I hear concierge gets Elements or Elemis or however its spelled branded toiletries.


Good point.  Yes, I forgot, Concierge now get Elemis.  But people have requested H2O when in Concierge.  Personally I don't like Elemis AT. ALL.

I didn't care for the H2O products at WDW, but would love to get the DCL ones there.


----------



## JW9DVC

PrincessShmoo said:


> That picture was taken in a 4A room.
> 
> Body wash and solar relief gel are Concierge add-ons.
> View attachment 261090


Thanks. Every man jack mint and we add cocoa powder to it and it smells much like the mint chocolate from the rainforest room.


----------



## DLM1980

PrincessShmoo said:


> Good point.  Yes, I forgot, Concierge now get Elemis.  But people have requested H2O when in Concierge.  Personally I don't like Elemis AT. ALL.
> 
> I didn't care for the H2O products at WDW, but would love to get the DCL ones there.



It all depended on the level of hotel you went at.   My friends would go deluxe and they would bring back the shampoo for me at it was the Bath Aquatics line, thats how I first discovered H2O+ and I loved it, so when I went to WDW we stayed at Value and were given some mickey no name stuff that didn't look or smell like what I was hoping for.   The next time we went we stayed Moderate and were issued H2O+ but it wasn't their Bath Aquatics line, instead it was something else, blushing orange or grapefruit bergamot.....now we went again and this time again stayed Moderate and now its the Sea Marine collection.

Personally the smell of the sea marine makes me think of being on a cruise, the Bath Aquatics line makes me feel like I'm at Disney World.   The fact that they now do cruise soap at WDW makes me feel confused, like I should be cruising but for some reason I'm having to pay for my food throughout the day and there is no unlimited ice cream!


----------



## darnheather

IRLdisneyprincess said:


> Almost got eaten alive last time for posting this, but I plan on wearing PJ bottoms to dinner! And I'm meeting people from my group and we are all having a PJ meet-up. Lol. I'm excited.



Are you on my cruise on the 14th? My group is having a PJ breakfast and I am so excited. Hope all the pj-haters are there!


----------



## leanne2255

I do not like Castaway Cay.   On our next trip I'll be staying on the ship.  Too much walking, too hot, don't like the sand.  I'll be eating my lunch in the air conditioning at Cabanas.   (Phew...feel better now that it's out there)


----------



## Neptune's Fork

PrincessShmoo said:


> That picture was taken in a 4A room.
> 
> Body wash and solar relief gel used to be Concierge add-ons.
> View attachment 261090



Is that Solar Relief Gel aloe based?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Neptune's Fork said:


> Is that Solar Relief Gel aloe based?


Don't know.

But I found this on a website that reviewed the product:
Aloe vera, vitamin B5, and allantoin (soothing agents); glycerin, crithmum maritimum, algae, seaweed, himanthalia, and spirulina (moisturizers)


----------



## Neptune's Fork

PrincessShmoo said:


> Don't know.
> 
> But I found this on a website that reviewed the product:
> Aloe vera, vitamin B5, and allantoin (soothing agents); glycerin, crithmum maritimum, algae, seaweed, himanthalia, and spirulina (moisturizers)



Well then we at least know aloe is in it.  Can anyone get that or is it just for concierge?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Neptune's Fork said:


> Well then we at least know aloe is in it.  Can anyone get that or is it just for concierge?


It used to be what Concierge got above and beyond the "regular" H2O offerings in the other rooms.  BUT, Concierge now gets Elemis products, not H2O.  I have read where some concierge guests have requested the H2O products, but I'm not sure if they got just the regular bar soaps/lotion/shampoo/conditioner or if the solar gel/body wash is still available.


----------



## AquaDame

My confession is I always bring the toiletries home.... we do use the shampoo/conditioner up but I have a LOT of the lotion since we never use it. Anyone know if there is somewhere that would take it as a donation...?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AquaDame said:


> My confession is I always bring the toiletries home.... we do use the shampoo/conditioner up but I have a LOT of the lotion since we never use it. Anyone know if there is somewhere that would take it as a donation...?


Check at a homeless shelter.  Or a abused women's shelter.  Or a local church (they might know of someplace).


----------



## AquaDame

The homeless shelters around here typically want cash or in the winter they will take lightly used coats and such. I'll check with a women's shelter though that is a great idea. Hopefully it's not an issue that they aren't sealed tight.


----------



## phinz

leanne2255 said:


> I do not like Castaway Cay.   On our next trip I'll be staying on the ship.  Too much walking, too hot, don't like the sand.  I'll be eating my lunch in the air conditioning at Cabanas.   (Phew...feel better now that it's out there)



My people!


----------



## 3monkeys4me

AquaDame said:


> The homeless shelters around here typically want cash or in the winter they will take lightly used coats and such. I'll check with a women's shelter though that is a great idea. Hopefully it's not an issue that they aren't sealed tight.



I can't speak for all shelters but the women's shelter I volunteer at takes everything, even things not tightly sealed but does ask that things be unused. We mostly rely on donations from stores of products that are near the end of shelf life or have packaging that is broken/damaged.


----------



## DLM1980

Neptune's Fork said:


> Well then we at least know aloe is in it.  Can anyone get that or is it just for concierge?


Anyone can buy the bigger bottle of it in the gift shop


----------



## DCLDVC1

DLM1980 said:


> I hear concierge gets Elements or Elemis or however its spelled branded toiletries.



They changed to Elemis about a year ago but the stateroom host will bring H20 if we ask.


----------



## Minnie & Daisy

Cptnkirky said:


> .and a silver paintbrush looking butter knife )


These are for sale in the gift shops. Children learn more from what they see you doing than from what you are saying to them.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DLM1980 said:


> blushing orange


That's what we had at All Star Music in June this year.


----------



## Minnie & Daisy

tripinbrums said:


> Went to Castaway Cay last year and brought back a small bucket of shells•• my kids were playing in the sand with a small bucket we brought. I cleaned all of the shells and left them in the bucket, put it in my beach bag and walked right onto the ship. I wasn't trying to hide anything just not thinking. No one said a word! It wasn't until we got home and looked at the shells that we noticed  they all looked the same??? I think they are fake shells...


The sign at Castaway Cay reads..."take only pictures, leave only footprints"!


----------



## mhconley

PrincessShmoo said:


> That picture was taken in a 4A room.
> 
> Body wash and solar relief gel used to be Concierge add-ons.
> View attachment 261090



You could ask for these anywhere. My wife was badly sunburned on our St. Martin excursion and, having read about the solar relief gel on these boards, I asked our stateroom host for some and he brought several tubes and kept them coming for the remainder of our cruise. We were in a 4A.

Martin


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mhconley said:


> You could ask for these anywhere. My wife was badly sunburned on our St. Martin excursion and, having read about the solar relief gel on these boards, I asked our stateroom host for some and he brought several tubes and kept them coming for the remainder of our cruise. We were in a 4A.
> 
> Martin


Yes, there are several reports of people requesting them. But they were part of the "standard" set up in Concierge, not the regular rooms.


----------



## tink1970

PrincessShmoo said:


> It used to be what Concierge got above and beyond the "regular" H2O offerings in the other rooms. BUT, Concierge now gets Elemis products, not H2O. I have read where some concierge guests have requested the H2O products, but I'm not sure if they got just the regular bar soaps/lotion/shampoo/conditioner or if the solar gel/body wash is still available.



I know we received the aloe (based) solar relief as well as shower gel this summer on the Magic (in concierge). Both DM and I react to Elemis so our stateroom host kept us well stocked. I ended up packing an entire bag of H2O toiletries and bringing it home. I guess my confession is that I haven't donated them...yet. It's on my to do list, I promise


----------



## airplanegod

1. Broke a pencil in the gift shop once by accident. Was mortified and gave it apologizing to the CM, who just shrugged and took it.

2. Loved the design of the dessert menu at Royal Palace. Asked the waiter if I could keep it and he checked with the head waiter who came over with a copy and slipped it to me. 

3. I judge everyone negatively who compares/likes Carnival over Disney. It's like comparing the dollar store to Bloomingdale's.


----------



## jennyl772003

my first one is a shameful wedding confession as well as a DCL confession...
Married on CC. Got my hair all done up, wore my wedding gown, got married, took pics...
felt conspicuous, took off dress, pulled pins from hair, put on regular clothes and went about my day. I think I confused the waiters at Palo that night, they were expecting a bridal party, and they got me.

I also think CC is just ok. I would like to go back to recreate some wedding photos, but otherwise I'm fine missing it.

I don't care for Palo dinner. Only ever did it my wedding night. Have no inclination to do it again.

I also have a TON of shampoo and stuff from DCL and WDW. My husband always stashes them in our room, so I pack them up and throw them in the closet when we get home. I don't actually use them. They just sit in the closet. and some of them are really old. like, probably gross. Like, I probably have the old style WDW ones with the mickey caps.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jennyl772003 said:


> I don't care for Palo dinner. Only ever did it my wedding night. Have no inclination to do it again.


Have you been to Palo since the menu change?  That was about a year ago.  I didn't care for dinner at Palo after our first cruise.  But went again with the new menu and it's really not bad.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

airplanegod said:


> 3. I judge everyone negatively who compares/likes Carnival over Disney. It's like comparing the dollar store to Bloomingdale's.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Cackyschmackers said:


>


So do I.  I feel like a heel, but can't help myself.


----------



## suedon70

airplanegod said:


> 3. I judge everyone negatively who compares/likes Carnival over Disney. It's like comparing the dollar store to Bloomingdale's.




Love this!


----------



## Dug720

Cackyschmackers said:


>



Ditto.


----------



## JW9DVC

jennyl772003 said:


> my first one is a shameful wedding confession as well as a DCL confession...
> Married on CC. Got my hair all done up, wore my wedding gown, got married, took pics...
> felt conspicuous, took off dress, pulled pins from hair, put on regular clothes and went about my day. I think I confused the waiters at Palo that night, they were expecting a bridal party, and they got me.
> 
> I also think CC is just ok. I would like to go back to recreate some wedding photos, but otherwise I'm fine missing it.
> 
> I don't care for Palo dinner. Only ever did it my wedding night. Have no inclination to do it again.
> 
> I also have a TON of shampoo and stuff from DCL and WDW. My husband always stashes them in our room, so I pack them up and throw them in the closet when we get home. I don't actually use them. They just sit in the closet. and some of them are really old. like, probably gross. Like, I probably have the old style WDW ones with the mickey caps.


Hopefully you all joined the verandah club!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

airplanegod said:


> 3. I judge everyone negatively who compares/likes Carnival over Disney. It's like comparing the dollar store to Bloomingdale's.


Just curious on a couple things. 1 - What Carnival ships have you been on and what didn't you like about them?  2 - Do you judge people who like Toyota's more than BMW or Mercedes?  

Spending more doesn't always mean a better product. I've enjoyed my DCL and CCL cruises equally but in different ways. Disney is certainly a more refined feel and usually excellent service, (not on the Wonder in 2015 though).  Carnival is just a whole lot of fun, and not because of alcohol, as I don't drink.


----------



## Pens Fan

Club Disney Chandler said:


> Just curious on a couple things. 1 - What Carnival ships have you been on and what didn't you like about them?  2 - Do you judge people who like Toyota's more than BMW or Mercedes?
> 
> Spending more doesn't always mean a better product. I've enjoyed my DCL and CCL cruises equally but in different ways. Disney is certainly a more refined feel and usually excellent service, (not on the Wonder in 2015 though).  Carnival is just a whole lot of fun, and not because of alcohol, as I don't drink.



Some people have Disney blinders.  I honestly laugh whenever the subject of Hawaii cruises come up and the responses lean towards, "well, I'll go to Aulani instead", as if there is no other option.  My goodness!  In the entire Hawaiian islands you can't think of anywhere else to go but a Disney property????  We travel extensively.  Sometimes it's with Disney.  Most times it isn't.  All are wonderful.  I feel bad for those that think only one certain brand (whatever that brand might be) can make them happy.  I guess that's my Disney confession.

Edited to add:
For the record, we own three Toyotas  - a Highlander, a Tundra and an FJ Cruiser.


----------



## Debbie

Pens Fan said:


> Some people have Disney blinders.  I honestly laugh whenever the subject of Hawaii cruises come up and the responses lean towards, "well, I'll go to Aulani instead", as if there is no other option.  My goodness!  In the entire Hawaiian islands you can't think of anywhere else to go but a Disney property????  We travel extensively.  Sometimes it's with Disney.  Most times it isn't.  All are wonderful.  I feel bad for those that think only one certain brand (whatever that brand might be) can make them happy.  I guess that's my Disney confession.
> 
> Edited to add:
> For the record, we own three Toyotas  - a Highlander, a Tundra and an FJ Cruiser.


Well said! And as to the Carnival vs Disney conversation, my sister had the Disney blinders, but did a Sunshine Carnival cruise over March break for her kids. She came back bursting with how much fun they had, the great things for the teens, and how wonderful Half Moon Cay is. We haven't sailed Carnival, but have done HAL and NCL. All are wonderful-same but different. 

Rav4 owner, here.


----------



## com_op_2000

AquaDame said:


> ...Anyone know if there is somewhere that would take it as a donation...?


My wife makes a donation package every Christmas for kids in Haiti and include items we have brought back from our DVC/Cruise trips.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Pens Fan said:


> Some people have Disney blinders.  I honestly laugh whenever the subject of Hawaii cruises come up and the responses lean towards, "well, I'll go to Aulani instead", as if there is no other option.  My goodness!  In the entire Hawaiian islands you can't think of anywhere else to go but a Disney property????  We travel extensively.  Sometimes it's with Disney.  Most times it isn't.  All are wonderful.  I feel bad for those that think only one certain brand (whatever that brand might be) can make them happy.  I guess that's my Disney confession.
> 
> Edited to add:
> For the record, we own three Toyotas  - a Highlander, a Tundra and an FJ Cruiser.


Let me know if you ever want to sell the FJ Cruiser, I love those!

The bottom line for me is, this year I get to spend 22 nights cruising with my family, 14 are on Carnival and 8 are on Disney. If we only went DCL that number would be about 14 total nights. I'll slum it on Carnival to get to spend more nights on a ship with my teens before they start heading off to college in a year. 

PS - been driving a Camry or Highlander since 2002.


----------



## Pens Fan

Club Disney Chandler said:


> Let me know if you ever want to sell the FJ Cruiser, I love those!




The FJ will go to the grave with my husband.  Actually that's not true.  Our son will take it to his grave!  I'll admit, I love the thing as well.  Our son goes to school in Erie, PA right on the banks of Lake Erie - think lake effect snow, lots and lots of it!  He took it up to school during the winter months and I have no doubt it's the reason he made it back home (or even just back to the dorm) a few times.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Debbie said:


> *Well said*! And as to the Carnival vs Disney conversation, my sister had the Disney blinders, but did a Sunshine Carnival cruise over March break for her kids. She came back bursting with how much fun they had, the great things for the teens, and how wonderful Half Moon Cay is. We haven't sailed Carnival, but have done HAL and NCL. All are wonderful-same but different.
> 
> Rav4 owner, here.


Agreed.  

As you can see in my signature (for those of you who can see it) We've cruised Disney, HAL, Carnival and Princess.  As we cruise mostly for itinerary those were the ones that interested us.  We'll cruise on any and all of them again.  

And we have a Dodge Caravan and 3 Ford products - Fusion, F250, and Escape.


----------



## airplanegod

Pens Fan said:


> Some people have Disney blinders.  I honestly laugh whenever the subject of Hawaii cruises come up and the responses lean towards, "well, I'll go to Aulani instead", as if there is no other option.  My goodness!  In the entire Hawaiian islands you can't think of anywhere else to go but a Disney property????  We travel extensively.  Sometimes it's with Disney.  Most times it isn't.  All are wonderful.  I feel bad for those that think only one certain brand (whatever that brand might be) can make them happy.  I guess that's my Disney confession.
> 
> Edited to add:
> For the record, we own three Toyotas  - a Highlander, a Tundra and an FJ Cruiser.



I definitely don't have Disney blinders on, I would never go to Aulani, did Hawaii back in 2012 staying on Waikiki Beach and then over to Maui, saw much more of the Islands/culture. We went on to Alaska on the Disney Wonder due to points, but if we did it again it probably would be on Princess or Holland America. 

As far as other cruise lines, Norwegian/Star and Royal Caribbean/Celebrity are great along with Carnival's subsidiaries such as Cunard, Princess, Holland America, Costa, P&O, Seabourn. Carnival Cruise Line themselves though are a sleazy operation, and they don't call it "Walmart of the Seas" for nothing. Maintenance lacks, quality lacks, and the experience is subpar. Carnival is the Spirit/Allegiant equivalent in the cruise industry. If you like it, good for you but don't think for a second it's a quality experience, it's for those who want a cheap cruise that's just above a ferry.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

airplanegod said:


> I definitely don't have Disney blinders on, I would never go to Aulani, did Hawaii back in 2012 staying on Waikiki Beach and then over to Maui, saw much more of the Islands/culture. We went on to Alaska on the Disney Wonder due to points, but if we did it again it probably would be on Princess or Holland America.
> 
> As far as other cruise lines, Norwegian/Star and Royal Caribbean/Celebrity are great along with Carnival's subsidiaries such as Cunard, Princess, Holland America, Costa, P&O, Seabourn. Carnival Cruise Line themselves though are a sleazy operation, and they don't call it "Walmart of the Seas" for nothing. Maintenance lacks, quality lacks, and the experience is subpar. Carnival is the Spirit/Allegiant equivalent in the cruise industry. If you like it, good for you but don't think for a second it's a quality experience, it's for those who want a cheap cruise that's just above a ferry.


You still haven't said which Carnival ship you've been on.


----------



## Pens Fan

airplanegod said:


> I definitely don't have Disney blinders on, I would never go to Aulani, did Hawaii back in 2012 staying on Waikiki Beach and then over to Maui, saw much more of the Islands/culture. We went on to Alaska on the Disney Wonder due to points, but if we did it again it probably would be on Princess or Holland America.
> 
> As far as other cruise lines, Norwegian/Star and Royal Caribbean/Celebrity are great along with Carnival's subsidiaries such as Cunard, Princess, Holland America, Costa, P&O, Seabourn. Carnival Cruise Line themselves though are a sleazy operation, and they don't call it "Walmart of the Seas" for nothing. Maintenance lacks, quality lacks, and the experience is subpar. Carnival is the Spirit/Allegiant equivalent in the cruise industry. If you like it, good for you but don't think for a second it's a quality experience, it's for those who want a cheap cruise that's just above a ferry.





So tell us how you really feel about Carnival! 

We haven't been on Carnival in many years, but if it's really "just above a ferry" sign me up!  Once, over 20 years ago, DH and I were stuck in Haines, AK when all flights were grounded.  We needed to get to Juneau to catch our flight home so we hopped on the Alaskan State Ferry.  We had the most delightful afternoon, hanging out with a backpacking group that had been similarly stuck in Skagway.  Ahhh........  Good times and a great memory from that trip. Ferries are awesome!  

All that aside, I guess I just don't feel the need to cr#p all over a cruise line that thousands of people sail on every week and seem to enjoy, just to make myself feel better.


----------



## jennyl772003

PrincessShmoo said:


> Have you been to Palo since the menu change?  That was about a year ago.  I didn't care for dinner at Palo after our first cruise.  But went again with the new menu and it's really not bad.



Well, you talked me into booking a dinner on our upcoming cruise. Not sure that we'll actually go, but it's booked. I suppose, after 10 years, it would be reasonable to give it another chance


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jennyl772003 said:


> Well, you talked me into booking a dinner on our upcoming cruise. Not sure that we'll actually go, but it's booked. I suppose, after 10 years, it would be reasonable to give it another chance


If nothing else, you can top it off with the chocolate souffle.  That's what I miss the most about doing brunch primarily.


----------



## DLM1980

PrincessShmoo said:


> If nothing else, you can top it off with the chocolate souffle.  That's what I miss the most about doing brunch primarily.


I was just parusing the dcl website and found the recipe for the chocolate soufflé in the Castaway club downloads section. Grab it while u can and make it anytime u want


----------



## com_op_2000

DLM1980 said:


> I was just parusing the dcl website and found the recipe for the chocolate soufflé in the Castaway club downloads section. Grab it while u can and make it anytime u want


This recipe been on the website for years.


----------



## DLM1980

com_op_2000 said:


> This recipe been on the website for years.


The last time I visited the downloads section it wasn't there.  Instead it was some coloring pages or something

Not that doubting it.   Besides I'm sure it's on the internet in multiple places, was just mentioning that I saw it yesterday


----------



## com_op_2000

DLM1980 said:


> The last time I visited the downloads section it wasn't there.  Instead it was some coloring pages or something
> 
> Not that doubting it.   Besides I'm sure it's on the internet in multiple places, was just mentioning that I saw it yesterday


I know I copied it off back in '08.  Still have it on the home computer in a Word document copy.


----------



## FigmentSpark

com_op_2000 said:


> I know I copied it off back in '08.  Still have it on the home computer in a Word document copy.


Well, it's about time you printed it off and tried making it, then.


----------



## com_op_2000

FigmentSpark said:


> Well, it's about time you printed it off and tried making it, then.


We did back then, did not like it as much as on the ships.  It tastes better when someone else does the work.


----------



## belac

here you go, now we can all make them


----------



## Carrie in AZ

airplanegod said:


> I definitely don't have Disney blinders on, I would never go to Aulani, did Hawaii back in 2012 staying on Waikiki Beach and then over to Maui, saw much more of the Islands/culture. We went on to Alaska on the Disney Wonder due to points, but if we did it again it probably would be on Princess or Holland America.



I wouldn't exactly say Waikiki Beach equals Islands/culture.


----------



## FigmentSpark

com_op_2000 said:


> We did back then, did not like it as much as on the ships.  It tastes better when someone else does the work.


Very true.


----------



## lds0191

NoodlesMom said:


> This is hilarious!
> 
> My confession-  I went on the Dream in February without my kids.  I lied and told them we were going to Las Vegas.



I am also a bad parent. When my daughter was 8 I told her I was going on a "business" trip and did a big girls trip on DCL. She didn't find out until 2 years ago when she was 14. She still hates me.


----------



## PaoDCL

belac said:


> here you go, now we can all make them


----------



## Winston Wolf

I drank some of the beers we carried on....on the pool deck.  {shame}


----------



## PaoDCL

DH and me bring our wine glasses from our room to the MDR ...

Guilty, very very guilty


----------



## doubleosix

ALMinVA said:


> I'm not sure I want to confess my "Bad PArent of the Year" incident....but here goes.
> After losing my dear mother in law to brain cancer at 63, and 10 months later dear father in law to a heart attack at age 67 - my family decided we needed a lot of Magic.  So we took a much needed vacation and spent a week at WDW followed by a week on the Magic EC in Jan 2011 trip. The week on the cruise we spent with good friends of dh's from the military who had a ds a year older than my dd and they had a dd a year older then my ds.
> In AP on the last night (we had late seating), I encouraged my ds 3 1/2 to eat all his pasta and I would buy him the big toy he wanted from the store.  He is not a good eater and every night the servers would bring our friends daughter 2 meals and she would eat like a pro while ds would not eat hardly anything.  So on the last night, I encouraged him - eat all your pasta and you will have the big toy! I can't recall now what the toy was...so ds was so excited. He ate every piece of macaroni.  The server commented how proud he was, we all laughed and cheered him on.....UNTIL.....ds started to vomit.  Projectile vomit..
> all the macaroni  all over.  EVERYWHERE.  on his clothes, on me, on his plate, on the table cloth...I was mortified.  The adults hadn't even been served meals yet.  Our friends thought it was so funny.  DS was fine, he just ate too fast.  I felt horrible.  Worse was our luggage was put out and already gone, all we had was our clothes for the next day.
> I scooped him up and headed for the stateroom.  The server followed me wanting to make it right, asking to sent my meal there but I was already racing out.  What happened after I left, I know because our friends took lots of pictures.  Men in suits and helmets came to the table; SPACE MEN they looked like - biohazard suits came to the table to clean up the mess and replace the linens, the dishes and all the silverware.  Then they reset the table and all the food.  Apparently no one from the other tables even flinched.
> DS and I cleaned up, we went straight to the store and bought the toy, and then headed back to the dining room - I could barely look at anyone.  But the servers were so happy to see us, they welcomed ds and quickly brought food out and acted like nothing happened.
> The kids still talk about the "Space Man" at dinner.....
> And I never use bribes for eating anymore - learned my lesson


  Oh wow! Space men! Only Disney


----------



## mevelandry

belac said:


> here you go, now we can all make them



What is the cream/sauce they add in the middle?


----------



## Pens Fan

mevelandry said:


> What is the cream/sauce they add in the middle?



http://disneycruiselineblog.com/wp-...06/DCL-Dessert-Recipie-Vanilla-Sauce-Palo.pdf


----------



## Shanti

belac said:


> here you go, now we can all make them





Pens Fan said:


> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/wp-...06/DCL-Dessert-Recipie-Vanilla-Sauce-Palo.pdf


Wow, you just saved me thousands of dollars! Now I no longer have to book a cruise just to eat that souffle.


----------



## MelSpees

Our "confessions":
We only take longer cruises and can't understand taking a 3 or 4 day.

Our biggie happened on our first DCL. We realized my wave phone was missing on our disembarkation day. We saw the cruise director and my husband talked to him, explaining that we were sure it was on the ship, lost in a theater or some such. We left the ship and were not charged for it. Later my husband pulled out his suit for his navy reunion which was at the end of our trip. There was the wavephone in his pocket! We felt so bad. We called DCL and mailed it back to them as soon as we got home. (I felt vindicated that _I _had not lost the phone.)

We've never gone to Palo and can't see paying the upcharge when we love the food in the MDRs.


----------



## natandscott

We've gone on 5 Disney cruises as a family and have never gone on an excursion. We've booked a couple of excursions thinking this may be the year we get off the ship!.... but ended up cancelling them after seeing how short the line up was on the Aquaduck  

The only island we've ever seen on a Disney Cruise is Castaway Cay.


----------



## mevelandry

Pens Fan said:


> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/wp-...06/DCL-Dessert-Recipie-Vanilla-Sauce-Palo.pdf



Thank you! 

I miss Palo's souffle! Now I can make my own!


----------



## OHDisneyDaddy77

Ruthie25 said:


> I had the audacity to sit on my husband's knee, in a bar, well after 11 at night. Was then lectured that "don't y'all realise that this is a Disney Cruise"?! Guess that public displays of affection are frowned upon by some, whereas arguements are not!



We have played Cards Against Humanity on more than one occasion it was on Deck 11 and in the bars, they let us stay after close as long as we wanted.  I could only imagine what would have been said...


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Pens Fan said:


> Some people have Disney blinders.  I honestly laugh whenever the subject of Hawaii cruises come up and the responses lean towards, "well, I'll go to Aulani instead", as if there is no other option.  My goodness!  In the entire Hawaiian islands you can't think of anywhere else to go but a Disney property????  We travel extensively.  Sometimes it's with Disney.  Most times it isn't.  All are wonderful.  I feel bad for those that think only one certain brand (whatever that brand might be) can make them happy.  I guess that's my Disney confession.
> 
> Edited to add:
> For the record, we own three Toyotas  - a Highlander, a Tundra and an FJ Cruiser.



I've never taken a Disney or Carnival cruise - just my 2 cents on Aulani: we stayed with a friend who grew up and lives in Oahu, then hopped to Kauai. We had 2 meals at the Aulani, the character breakfast and the dinner at their signature restaurant, and I would 100% stay there if money is no object. It's a gorgeous hotel, similar to AKL in Disney World, and doesn't feel overly Disney themed at all. The service and food at both meals was great. The Four Seasons next door would probably be the only comparible option in terms of quality (obviously, for a price). 

My DH doesn't like cruise ships, and would probably only really enjoy something small like one of those pricey National Geographic ships for Alaska, but our kids are too little, thus considering Disney. 

We have a Ford Explorer.


----------



## mdolan20

Bump!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

My confession is that I did not think Palo brunch was anything to rave about.  I LOVED spending three hours with my new friend I met on our cruise group board and that was awesome! I liked everything I tried — we even ordered the chicken parm and grape pizza but, again, not that memorable. I think if guests live somewhere without access to nice restaurants or high end resort brunches, then I can understand why many would really enjoy the opportunity to have brunch at Palo.

Our server was very kind.  It was enjoyable but def not a must-do in my opinion.


----------



## MomOTwins

I have two confessions:

(1) I let my two year old eat a whole cupcake at the Vista café because I really wanted to get the Tobleron-tini they have there, right before it was DH's turn to watch him (he gets sugar crazy).
(2) We forgot said two year old's lambie snuggle toy in the disembarkation rush -- gotta love DCL service, as they mailed it to us!


----------



## eyemomfl

I found a tube of H2O lotion from our last cruise 2 years ago in a pocket of a seldom used suitcase while packing for this next cruise! 
I learned to hoard the shampoo, etc. from reading disboards!
I read disboards way too much!!


----------



## JLoinDisney

Confession. I dont sleep on cruise ships at all. i love going on the boat and i live for my next cruise but i cannot sleep. I usually fall a sleep for like an hour and i wake back up and stay awake until 4 am. so what i like to do is walk around the boat. its quite and a bit eerie but i have gotten use to it over the years. typically its me and whomever is vacuuming the atrium. so if you are ever awake late and cant sleep come find me lurking the halls! wow i am a weirdo.


----------



## Bethany10

MomOTwins said:


> (1) I let my two year old eat a whole cupcake at the Vista café because I really wanted to get the Tobleron-tini they have there, right before it was DH's turn to watch him (he gets sugar crazy).



OK, this made me laugh out loud. High five!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

airplanegod said:


> 3. I judge everyone negatively who compares/likes Carnival over Disney. It's like comparing the dollar store to Bloomingdale's.



That's okay, I judge everyone negatively who thinks that Carnival is like a dollar store or the Walmart of the Seas. It's a great cruiseline with better food than DCL, a better variety of evening stuff (especially for adults), beds that still split apart (thank goodness), and a great fun atmosphere including other cruisers who are welcoming and friendly. I think that people who can't see that are snobs who can only feel better about themselves by putting other people down.


----------



## Laughfreely

PrincessTrisha said:


> That's okay, I judge everyone negatively who thinks that Carnival is like a dollar store or the Walmart of the Seas. It's a great cruiseline with better food than DCL, a better variety of evening stuff (especially for adults), beds that still split apart (thank goodness), and a great fun atmosphere including other cruisers who are welcoming and friendly. I think that people who can't see that are snobs who can only feel better about themselves by putting other people down.


So....are you confessing you like Carnival better or that you don't like people that like Disney better or both?    
    Is it possible to not agree and still be nice?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Laughfreely said:


> So....are you confessing you like Carnival better or that you don't like people that like Disney better or both?
> Is it possible to not agree and still be nice?


I think maybe the point was that people who act snooty and look down upon Carnival cruisers/product in a judgy way aren’t so nice.  The choice of verbiage appears to mirror and play on words chosen by the person she quoted.  So while, yes, it comes off harsh & maybe not so nice, mirroring what the original person said is a way of reflecting their attitude back at them.


----------



## All about me

I confess I am a snob when it comes to Cruise lines.


----------



## mmmears

All about me said:


> I confess I am a snob when it comes to Cruise lines.



 You're in good company here.  

IRL I think people think we're crazy to sail DCL (and no, it has nothing to do with price).  It's funny how judgmental people get over how other people choose to travel or spend their own money.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

mmmears said:


> You're in good company here.
> 
> IRL I think people think we're crazy to sail DCL (and no, it has nothing to do with price).  It's funny how judgmental people get over how other people choose to travel or spend their own money.


Exactly.  If Disney is someone’s thing, that’s cool.  If throwing in non-Disney cruises is someone’s thing, that’s cool, too.  The fact that there’s something for everyone is a very good thing.  Nobody should be treated adversely for differences in opinion &/or perspective.


----------



## southerngirl528

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Exactly. If Disney is someone’s thing, that’s cool. If throwing in non-Disney cruises is someone’s thing, that’s cool, too. The fact that there’s something for everyone is a very good thing. Nobody should be treated adversely for differences in opinion &/or perspective.



Yes! And think about it, if no one wanted to go and cruise with other cruise lines, we REALLY couldn't afford DCL!!!


----------



## Adora227

mmmears said:


> You're in good company here.
> 
> IRL I think people think we're crazy to sail DCL (and no, it has nothing to do with price).  It's funny how judgmental people get over how other people choose to travel or spend their own money.


I so agree with this statement.  People are like you are going to Disney again don’t you want to go somewhere else.


----------



## yargrnhoj

We once delayed the start of a private crew party in the pub. We came in late in the evening, carrying our drinks from the bar next door because they were starting a dance party there and it was too loud to talk. We sat in the back of the pub and were talking and wondered why no one came to ask us if we wanted another drink. We kept seeing crew members poke their heads in from the side door and then go back out.  Finally someone came over and we asked if they were closing and they said they had stopped serving an hour ago because they were having a crew party.  But they were not allowed to ask guests to leave so the party had to wait until guests cleared out.


----------



## CamColt

I had no desire to take a cruise because I thought I would hate it. All I had heard about was small rooms and tiny bathrooms/showers, and thought that doesn't sound very luxurious.  DH convinced me to do a 4 night cruise on the Big Red Boat for our honeymoon by telling me we could go to WDW too.  Well, 23 years later we are coming up on cruises #23 and 24 (with only 3 of those being Non DCL), so I  guess I do like cruising after all...and DH created a monster. 

Also when traveling with a group we were allowed to stay in Wavebands, well past the closing time.  Our waiters set us up with drinks before they left, extra limes, bottled water, etc... and told us we could stay as late as we wanted, which we did.  We closed the door when we left.


----------



## scgustafson

CamColt said:


> I had no desire to take a cruise because I thought I would hate it. All I had heard about was small rooms and tiny bathrooms/showers, and thought that doesn't sound very luxurious.  DH convinced me to do a 4 night cruise on the Big Red Boat for our honeymoon by telling me we could go to WDW too.  Well, 23 years later we are coming up on cruises #23 and 24 (with only 3 of those being Non DCL), so I  guess I do like cruising after all...and DH created a monster.
> 
> Also when traveling with a group we were allowed to stay in Wavebands, well past the closing time.  Our waiters set us up with drinks before they left, extra limes, bottled water, etc... and told us we could stay as late as we wanted, which we did.  We closed the door when we left.



Wavebands is a bit of dated reference now.


----------



## CamColt

scgustafson said:


> Wavebands is a bit of dated reference now.




The Wonder and Route 66 hold a special place in my heart so it will always be Wavebands to me.  Just like DHS will always be MGM in my Disney mind.


----------



## southerngirl528

CamColt said:


> The Wonder and Route 66 hold a special place in my heart so it will always be Wavebands to me. Just like DHS will always be MGM in my Disney mind.



TOTALLY get this!   I still call Disney Springs, Downtown Disney half the time. And yes, for me, Route 66 on the Wonder was awesome!!!


----------



## CamColt

southerngirl528 said:


> TOTALLY get this!   I still call Disney Springs, Downtown Disney half the time. And yes, for me, Route 66 on the Wonder was awesome!!!



That too!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

southerngirl528 said:


> TOTALLY get this!   I still call Disney Springs, Downtown Disney half the time. And yes, for me, Route 66 on the Wonder was awesome!!!


I’ll never call it Disney Springs, I’ve never like that name at all.


----------



## krissy2803

CamColt said:


> The Wonder and Route 66 hold a special place in my heart so it will always be Wavebands to me.  Just like DHS will always be MGM in my Disney mind.



I so relate to this. It's still Route 66, Wavebands, and Diversions. ::SIGH::


----------



## belac

CamColt said:


> The Wonder and Route 66 hold a special place in my heart so it will always be Wavebands to me.  Just like DHS will always be MGM in my Disney mind.



Wonder will still be Route 66 and Yep, still call it MGM to this day and Downtown Disney is still Downtown Disney to me ... can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## Disney1fan2002

I took someone's lounge chair to watch a Patriot's game on the Funnel Vision. It had a ship towel on it, nobody around the chair knew who's it was. The only people in the pool were kids. I watched it for 45 minutes and finally moved the towel aside and sat my fat behind on it, enjoyed the game. 

Wow..been holding that in for a long time.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I took someone's lounge chair to watch a Patriot's game on the Funnel Vision. It had a ship towel on it, nobody around the chair knew who's it was. The only people in the pool were kids. I watched it for 45 minutes and finally moved the towel aside and sat my fat behind on it, enjoyed the game.
> 
> Wow..been holding that in for a long time.


Read an excellent tip last night for taking a chair being held with just a towel.  After you remove the towel, if possible, move the chair.  Even if it’s just a really short move, move it.  It further confuses the towel person if they should return.  I thought that was a great idea...and kinda funny!


----------



## Anchors Away 2016

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Read an excellent tip last night for taking a chair being held with just a towel.  After you remove the towel, if possible, move the chair.  Even if it’s just a really short move, move it.  It further confuses the towel person if they should return.  I thought that was a great idea...and kinda funny!



Good point, but I'd even be perfectly willing to give the chair back if the towel "owner" returns.  @Disney1fan2002 was smart to watch the chair for a while.  It was unlikely they were coming back, and if they did, he/she could have easily returned the chair to them and taken another one.  There are usually quite a number of chairs with towels on them where the person doesn't come back for a very long time, if at all.


----------



## Corwin

JLoinDisney said:


> Confession. I dont sleep on cruise ships at all. i love going on the boat and i live for my next cruise but i cannot sleep. I usually fall a sleep for like an hour and i wake back up and stay awake until 4 am. so what i like to do is walk around the boat. its quite and a bit eerie but i have gotten use to it over the years. typically its me and whomever is vacuuming the atrium. so if you are ever awake late and cant sleep come find me lurking the halls! wow i am a weirdo.


OK, I don't do this every night, but I do this on the last night of a cruise. I'm always bummed that we are leaving the next morning, and don't want to feel like I missed anything, so I walk all around the ship taking photos until 2 a.m. or so.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Corwin said:


> OK, I don't do this every night, but I do this on the last night of a cruise. I'm always bummed that we are leaving the next morning, and don't want to feel like I missed anything, so I walk all around the ship taking photos until 2 a.m. or so.


Upon realizing our last night is at hand, DS and I raced around to do two Midship Detective's games at midnight.


----------



## tlprice

FigmentSpark said:


> Upon realizing our last night is at hand, DS and I raced around to do two Midship Detective's games at midnight.


I thought Midship Detective quit working at a certain time each night so as to not have people running up and down stairs and hallways disturbing people late at night.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

tlprice said:


> I thought Midship Detective quit working at a certain time each night so as to not have people running up and down stairs and hallways disturbing people late at night.  I could be wrong though.



I remember it shutting down too. Maybe someone forgot to turn it off if it's done manually?

I checked some Navigators and they show it as ending at 11PM.


----------



## FigmentSpark

It was either close to midnight or after midnight that we finished the last one.  Others were doing it, too, so at some stations, we had to wait.  Maybe it's different on the last day?


----------



## All about me

I have copies of Navigators from a seven day cruise on Disney Fantasy for Sat Sept 16 2017 to Sat Sept 23 2017 and the listed hours for Midship Detective Agency are:
Sat Sept 16      11:30am-10pm
Sun Sept 17     9am-10pm
Mon Sept 18     9am-10pm
Tues Sept 19    9am-10pm
Wed Sept 20     9am-10pm
Thurs Sept 21   9am-10pm
Fri Sept 22        9am-10pm

Maybe they do different hours depending on the cruise, ship, time of year, ect.


----------



## FigmentSpark

All about me said:


> I have copies of Navigators from a seven day cruise on Disney Fantasy for Sat Sept 16 2017 to Sat Sept 23 2018 and the listed hours for Midship Detective Agency are:
> Sat Sept 16      11:30am-10pm
> Sun Sept 17     9am-10pm
> Mon Sept 18     9am-10pm
> Tues Sept 19    9am-10pm
> Wed Sept 20     9am-10pm
> Thurs Sept 21   9am-10pm
> Fri Sept 22        9am-10pm
> 
> Maybe they do different hours depending on the cruise, ship, time of year, ect.


What can I tell you?  I know we were doing it after 11:30 on the last night, because DS13 missed the goodbye at the Edge to do it.  There were others doing it with us, too.  But I went to my Navigator for that night and it says it's only available until 10pm, too.  I guess it's possible that we started it before 10pm, so they allowed us to finish it?  I don't know.


----------



## All about me

FigmentSpark said:


> I guess it's possible that we started it before 10pm, so they allowed us to finish it?


giving everyone a bit of pixie dust!


----------



## Boogie70

I didn't wear any shoes on formal night.  I tried, but they hurt so bad... and you couldn't see because my dress was so long.  LOL!


----------



## southerngirl528

Boogie70 said:


> I didn't wear any shoes on formal night. I tried, but they hurt so bad... and you couldn't see because my dress was so long. LOL!



I can relate to that!!! Those ships are BIG, and I like to take the stairs as much as possible, but what I have painfully learned on cruise ships is what I previously thought were relatively comfy dress shoes, become torture devices! SERIOUSLY. Women's dress shoes are notoriously uncomfortable, even painful the higher the heel goes (or the pointier the toes!), but when one has to hike the length of 3 football fields AND navigate stairs??


----------



## Cruising Engineer

We still call it Downtown when we stay at SSR.  "Catch the boat to downtown".  Some how they seem to get us there every time.


----------



## lklgoodman

southerngirl528 said:


> I can relate to that!!! Those ships are BIG, and I like to take the stairs as much as possible, but what I have painfully learned on cruise ships is what I previously thought were relatively comfy dress shoes, become torture devices! SERIOUSLY. Women's dress shoes are notoriously uncomfortable, even painful the higher the heel goes (or the pointier the toes!), but when one has to hike the length of 3 football fields AND navigate stairs??



Plus add a sometimes swaying ship!!  I was tempted to wear my slippers on our last cruise, my dress wasn't long though.  Perhaps I could get away with it if I were to buy Minnie slippers. lol!


----------



## southerngirl528

lklgoodman said:


> Plus add a sometimes swaying ship!! I was tempted to wear my slippers on our last cruise, my dress wasn't long though. Perhaps I could get away with it if I were to buy Minnie slippers. lol!



  For real! I like the Minnie slippers idea.... Or maybe ballet slippers in the right color? It would be like going barefoot!


----------



## bfamily5

southerngirl528 said:


> For real! I like the Minnie slippers idea.... Or maybe ballet slippers in the right color? It would be like going barefoot!



Gloria on Modern Family wore them in the parks...it seemed to work for her! lolol!


----------



## Burgundy Rose

I'm so happy I found this thread as I needed a place to confess that we're just back from a 3-night Bahamian Dream Cruise and I went hungry a couple of times. The food quality in the MDR was really disappointing and I'm NOT a picky eater. I do eat at a variety of restaurants. Our last night, we skipped going to the last restaurant on our rotation and grabbed delicious Philly Cheesesteaks from Fillmore's Favorites instead (just typing this sounds insane but it was better than any of the entrées we'd had at any meal). What I absolutely loved was their tea selection and the POG juice in Cabanas, as well as the Hands on Deck Platter from room service and their daily cake selection. 
I should also say that it's entirely my fault - I never mentioned the issue to anyone, not wanting to be rude, even though my servers were absolutely adorable. I did mention it on my comment card. Next time, I'll book Palo and Remy meals.


----------



## southerngirl528

Burgundy Rose said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread as I needed a place to confess that we're just back from a 3-night Bahamian Dream Cruise and I went hungry a couple of times. The food quality in the MDR was really disappointing and I'm NOT a picky eater. I do eat at a variety of restaurants. Our last night, we skipped going to the last restaurant on our rotation and grabbed delicious Philly Cheesesteaks from Fillmore's Favorites instead (just typing this sounds insane but it was better than any of the entrées we'd had at any meal). What I absolutely loved was their tea selection and the POG juice in Cabanas, as well as the Hands on Deck Platter from room service and their daily cake selection.
> I should also say that it's entirely my fault - I never mentioned the issue to anyone, not wanting to be rude, even though my servers were absolutely adorable. I did mention it on my comment card. Next time, I'll book Palo and Remy meals.



Thanks for sharing your "confession" with us.   And I'm glad to hear the philly cheesesteak was great! I'll have to check it out on our Fantasy cruise in a month! 

Please know that your servers want you to be happy, and it's okay to ask them for alternatives. Most often they can provide other options than what is on the menu. There have been a couple of times that I ordered multiple app's, soup and salad and called that dinner. It's all about what YOU want.


----------



## Burgundy Rose

I know but everything looked so lovely on the menu and yet tasted really off to me. The fish on the second night was very obviously frozen for example. It's not so much the dishes themselves that I minded (again, everything sounded so delicious in the description, I had a lot of trouble choosing!) but the execution. My asparagus soup was so bland and didn't taste like asparagus at all for example. I was afraid that if I asked my servers for something else that sounded good, it wouldn't taste good once on my plate, if that makes sense. 

I really don't want to offend anyone by posting this (hence why I posted it on this thread), I was just really disappointed in my meals on the cruise (as a comparison, nearly all of my WDW meals were absolutely excellent, but I did spend a lot of time searching for the best places prior to going as food is important to me). I know the food on the ships is really popular so it might be that I was just having a rough couple of days.


----------



## lklgoodman

When it comes to booking and planning for our cruises I always do EVERYTHING.  In fact my dh never remembers when our cruise will be or where we are going, even when I tell him a hundred times!!  When it comes to port excursions, I will ask him what he wants to do and always get the same response that he doesn't care, whatever I want to do is fine with him.  We usually cruise sometime in Jan-March.  I just paid off our Jan 2018 cruise today.  I'm already eagerly awaiting the winter 2020 cruise dates.  I'm seriously considering booking a cruise for then WITHOUT telling my dh that I'm doing it.  Usually I tell him about the different ones that would work for us, go over the price/date etc with him before booking and then hope he doesn't tell me he doesn't want to go on a cruise again!!!  My dh absolutely HATES to do any kind of shopping and when I need/want something I just go buy it myself, he does the same for himself.  My birthday, his birthday, Valentine's Day, and our wedding anniversary are all usually close to the time that we take our cruises so instead of buying presents for one another we put the money towards our cruise.  I always tease my dh that I think the real reason he likes to cruise is because it gets him out of having to go shopping!!  If I book a cruise, I thought of how I would eventually tell my dh.  One night at dinner I would tell my dd to ask when/where we are going on our next cruise.  I would then answer with the one that I just booked and see if my dh realizes that it's one for 2020, I'm betting he wouldn't!!


----------



## southerngirl528

Burgundy Rose said:


> I really don't want to offend anyone by posting this (hence why I posted it on this thread), I was just really disappointed in my meals on the cruise (as a comparison, nearly all of my WDW meals were absolutely excellent, but I did spend a lot of time searching for the best places prior to going as food is important to me). I know the food on the ships is really popular so it might be that I was just having a rough couple of days.



I don't think anyone was remotely offended, Burgundy Rose.   So NO worries! 

I am sorry to hear about your experience. I surely have had dishes that didn't turn out to be as tasty as they sounded as well. That happens to all of us. And it can happen a few to several times in a cruise, especially on longer cruises. Please just don't be shy about asking for something else though, even if it takes a few tries. I'm glad you were so resourceful and discovered a great philly cheese steak sandwich! Mmmmm.


----------



## lklgoodman

Burgundy Rose said:


> I know but everything looked so lovely on the menu and yet tasted really off to me. The fish on the second night was very obviously frozen for example. It's not so much the dishes themselves that I minded (again, everything sounded so delicious in the description, I had a lot of trouble choosing!) but the execution. My asparagus soup was so bland and didn't taste like asparagus at all for example. I was afraid that if I asked my servers for something else that sounded good, it wouldn't taste good once on my plate, if that makes sense.
> 
> I really don't want to offend anyone by posting this (hence why I posted it on this thread), I was just really disappointed in my meals on the cruise (as a comparison, nearly all of my WDW meals were absolutely excellent, but I did spend a lot of time searching for the best places prior to going as food is important to me). I know the food on the ships is really popular so it might be that I was just having a rough couple of days.



Don't worry about offending anyone, there's been lots of posts about the food quality not being as good as it once was. I think they are more mild when it comes to adding the seasonings to the food.  I ordered something on the Fantasy that was absolutely delicious and then ordered the same meal on the Wonder and it wasn't very good on the Wonder.  We did Palo brunch on our last cruise and I was somewhat disappointed in it. I ordered the pecan tart/pie from Tiana's one night and thought it tasted like something you'd get out of the frozen section of the grocery store.


----------



## FigmentSpark

The evening before we cruise, we go to Fishlips for dinner.  I love  LOVE!!! their lobster bisque.  It's one of the highlights of my vacation.  So when I see lobster bisque on the menu on the Fantasy, I've already got my hopes up for a lovely bowl of soup.  It's not.  It's nothing like the beautiful, full-flavoured, rich Fishlips bisque.  That's so disappointing to me.  I enjoy the rest of my meals on the cruise, but that one item is a letdown, for sure.  However, if I hadn't indulged in the Fishlips version before my cruise, I might not have been as disappointed with the soup on the cruise.


----------



## southerngirl528

FigmentSpark said:


> The evening before we cruise, we go to Fishlips for dinner. I love  LOVE!!! their lobster bisque. It's one of the highlights of my vacation. So when I see lobster bisque on the menu on the Fantasy, I've already got my hopes up for a lovely bowl of soup. It's not. It's nothing like the beautiful, full-flavoured, rich Fishlips bisque. That's so disappointing to me. I enjoy the rest of my meals on the cruise, but that one item is a letdown, for sure. However, if I hadn't indulged in the Fishlips version before my cruise, I might not have been as disappointed with the soup on the cruise.



Lobster bisque?? LOVE a great lobster bisque!!   BUT, I have learned that many of these soups have morphed from the lovely, creamy, pink-orange elixir that I learned to love loooong ago. Seems there is a trend for it to be a dark colored liquid that I do NOT find tasty. I don't know what chef or restaurant started this trend in changing my beloved lobster bisque, but shame on them!   So like you, when I see lobster bisque on the menu I want it, BUT I first ask the server if the bisque is a light color or darker. If they cannot answer me definitively, I ask if they can bring me a tiny taste. That way I don't have to send back an entire bowl. 

*I know this is all a bit off topic, but for any seafood bisque lovers out there, the Nordstrom stores in FL have the most scrumptious crab bisque I have EVER tasted as their house soup!!! It is DIVINE. Better than the Ritz-Carlton's! And yes, Nordstrom stores have a bistro that is usually on the upper level and their food is YUMMY.  Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Pens Fan

Burgundy Rose said:


> I really don't want to offend anyone by posting this (hence why I posted it on this thread), I was just really disappointed in my meals on the cruise (as a comparison, nearly all of my WDW meals were absolutely excellent, but I did spend a lot of time searching for the best places prior to going as food is important to me). I know the food on the ships is really popular so it might be that I was just having a rough couple of days.



Don't worry, your post wasn't offensive at all.  You're just giving your honest opinion.  We've never been big fans of DCL's food either.  I've always felt that their MDR cooking style is aimed at their target audience (families with small kids), which makes sense actually.  While I have enjoyed some things, a lot of their food is overcooked and bland _for our family's taste_.  But everyone is different.  A lot of people prefer that, which is why you read on here that some love the food on the ships.

I recall a couple of funny interactions with our wait staff concerning food.  Once they had a jerk chicken dish on the menu.  Our server cautioned us over and over that jerk seasoning was spicy.  He repeated this over and over to each person that ordered it (several at our table did).  When the dish came, there was hardly any seasoning at all!  We all just cracked up.  It wasn't a bad piece of chicken, but it sure wasn't "jerk" chicken.  Another time, they had tuna on the menu.  Both my husband and I ordered it and asked for it to be served rare, as that's our preference.  I thought our poor server was going to have a heart attack.  He kept asking us over and over if we really wanted that.  Then the head server came over and asked us to confirm our order.  Once it arrived (at best medium rare), both the server and head server came by to assure it didn't need to be cooked further.  We just assured them it was fine, but got a good laugh after they left.  I'll have to say it did make me wonder about the quality of their fish if they were so concerned about serving it rare (which is a pretty common way to serve tuna, BTW).

To get back on topic, I guess I could say that my DCL confession is that we dared to order rare tuna and lived to tell about it!!


----------



## southerngirl528

Pens Fan said:


> I recall a couple of funny interactions with our wait staff concerning food. Once they had a jerk chicken dish on the menu. Our server cautioned us over and over that jerk seasoning was spicy. He repeated this over and over to each person that ordered it (several at our table did). When the dish came, there was hardly any seasoning at all! We all just cracked up. It wasn't a bad piece of chicken, but it sure wasn't "jerk" chicken. Another time, they had tuna on the menu. Both my husband and I ordered it and asked for it to be served rare, as that's our preference. I thought our poor server was going to have a heart attack. He kept asking us over and over if we really wanted that. Then the head server came over and asked us to confirm our order. Once it arrived (at best medium rare), both the server and head server came by to assure it didn't need to be cooked further. We just assured them it was fine, but got a good laugh after they left. I'll have to say it did make me wonder about the quality of their fish if they were so concerned about serving it rare (which is a pretty common way to serve tuna, BTW).



I agree with this. We love both good seasonings and nuances of flavors. Your tuna story cracked me up. Been there, done that!   I have literally told the server I only want my tuna to wave hello to the stove. JUST wave hello!  It seems they "get it" when I look them in the eye and tell them I prefer my good tuna RAW.


----------



## i18mulan

Well, I got flamed for this when I posted it on another thread. My dcl confession is that we did the Castaway Cay 5k but only did the bike loop once. My DS 10 wanted to get the medal sooooo bad and I don't run but I'm not depriving my son of it. So I went hoping to finish the whole course but halfway through, my son said he wants to go back and I'm ready to quit as well. I knew it was hot but I didn't realize it would be THAT hot! He got the medal, I told the CM I didn't finish the course but he gave it to me anyway. I know, I know, I cheated... some might tell me I don't deserve the medal. Oh well, at least my son is happy.


----------



## southerngirl528

i18mulan said:


> I told the CM I didn't finish the course but he gave it to me anyway. I know, I know, I cheated... some might tell me I don't deserve the medal. Oh well, at least my son is happy.



Sounds like to me you were entirely honest and told the CM you didn't finish the course. That was very good of you. NO flaming here.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

i18mulan said:


> Well, I got flamed for this when I posted it on another thread. My dcl confession is that we did the Castaway Cay 5k but only did the bike loop once. My DS 10 wanted to get the medal sooooo bad and I don't run but I'm not depriving my son of it. So I went hoping to finish the whole course but halfway through, my son said he wants to go back and I'm ready to quit as well. I knew it was hot but I didn't realize it would be THAT hot! He got the medal, I told the CM I didn't finish the course but he gave it to me anyway. I know, I know, I cheated... some might tell me I don't deserve the medal. Oh well, at least my son is happy.


No flaming from me either, you did your best and it’s freaking hot there!  This is said as I’m sitting in my house in AZ after several days of 115 degree highs.


----------



## Jenlynn3

We emptied cheap bottles of wine, filled them with Malibu and tequila, resealed them and brought them on the ship


----------



## Narnia_girl

Our confession is we accidentally sent a shuffleboard disc flying overboard (and it almost hit a guest below)!

We were on the Dream docked at Castaway Cay.  Our teen sons were playing shuffleboard on Deck 4.  

One of the boys pushed the disc down the lane and it flipped on it's narrow edge and then starting rolling.  Somehow it managed to find a small slot where the Plexiglas meets the ship frame.  If the disc had been flat down it would have been stopped by the glass, but because it was on it's side, it slid right through. 
We ran over to look and were horrified to see a line of people queuing up below to get back on the ship.  A woman yelled up to us "it didn't hit anyone!"    I hate to think what would have happened if it had hit someone. 

We were concerned about getting in trouble, but realized there were cameras everywhere and they would be able to see it was an accident. A few minutes later a crew member (I think it was Christiaan) came strolling by and we explained what happened. He was surprised also, but said he'd let someone know.

This is a photo from my trip report taken on Nassau day. I used it to try to point out the area where the disc went through.


----------



## ivanp91

i18mulan said:


> Well, I got flamed for this when I posted it on another thread. My dcl confession is that we did the Castaway Cay 5k but only did the bike loop once. My DS 10 wanted to get the medal sooooo bad and I don't run but I'm not depriving my son of it. So I went hoping to finish the whole course but halfway through, my son said he wants to go back and I'm ready to quit as well. I knew it was hot but I didn't realize it would be THAT hot! He got the medal, I told the CM I didn't finish the course but he gave it to me anyway. I know, I know, I cheated... some might tell me I don't deserve the medal. Oh well, at least my son is happy.



My understanding is the course run on the 'regular' 5K isn't exactly 5km anyway, it's a bit less (the official RunDisney event IS a true 5K), so all of us with a medal kind of cheated somewhat


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Narnia_girl said:


> Our confession is we accidentally sent a shuffleboard disc flying overboard (and it almost hit a guest below)!
> 
> We were on the Dream docked at Castaway Cay.  Our teen sons were playing shuffleboard on Deck 4.
> 
> One of the boys pushed the disc down the lane and it flipped on it's narrow edge and then starting rolling.  Somehow it managed to find a small slot where the Plexiglas meets the ship frame.  If the disc had been flat down it would have been stopped by the glass, but because it was on it's side, it slid right through.
> We ran over to look and were horrified to see a line of people queuing up below to get back on the ship.  A woman yelled up to us "it didn't hit anyone!"    I hate to think what would have happened if it had hit someone.
> 
> We were concerned about getting in trouble, but realized there were cameras everywhere and they would be able to see it was an accident. A few minutes later a crew member (I think it was Christiaan) came strolling by and we explained what happened. He was surprised also, but said he'd let someone know.
> 
> This is a photo from my trip report taken on Nassau day. I used it to try to point out the area where the disc went through.


My son and I had the same thing happen to us, also on the Dream, but it was on a Sea day so it just dropped straight into the ocean. I was in total shock that it actually happened, we both panicked and ran away from the scene of the crime like criminals.


----------



## tlprice

My daughter had a float tube get away from her at Castaway Cay and float out to sea.  She felt so bad as we saw it floating out past the ship.  There wasn't anything she could do about it, and I'm sure it's not the first time it's happened, but she felt really bad about it.


----------



## com_op_2000

Bump - any new Confessions.


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

Here’s one: we sail on the Fantasy in April with my ILs, SIL, and two nephews. I was put in charge of the planning since it will be a first cruise for all of them. I got them adjoining staterooms, but lied and told MIL that there weren’t three verandahs in a row available so DH and I can renew our Verandah Club membership in peace on the other side of the ship.


----------



## LambertLion

Ok, we'll we were cruising and I am a diabetic on an insulin pump. The pump requires these pods you attach to your body with a loaded amount of insulin to use. Now I was still somewhat new to the system and in the middle of the night, the pod malfunctioned. When they do this, they make a God awful high pitch loud warning sound, intended to wake you up from deep sleep, which it did. I didn't know how to get it to stop! I needed to get rid of it so we could all get some rest, and all I could think of was maybe a trash can in the hall or some hint close like that, but I was afraid some crew member would see and hear it and freak out, thinking it's a bomb or something and mess up the cruise for everyone, so in a moment of panic and despiration, I opened the balcony door and tossed it into the ocean! Feel bad for littering, but I really didn't know what else to do at the time! I imagine some fishes at the bottom of the ocean swimming around with this thing beeping for ever!


----------



## lklgoodman

I am a HUGE football fan, both college and NFL. (Go Irish!!) My dh and dd don't like football.  In 2017 we were cruising when Alabama and Clemson were playing for the championship.  I'm not a fan of either team, actually I hate Alabama, but I wanted to see the game.  I told my dh that I was feeling seasick, so they went to dinner and the show without me, while I "rested" in the cabin.  And by "rested" I mean I ordered room service and watched the game.  I also felt "seasick" and  had to "rest" in the cabin a few times when the NFL play off games were on.  We'll be cruising again this Jan when the NFL playoffs are going on.  I'm a Dallas Cowboy's fan, at least I won't have to pretend to get seasick this year, .


----------



## trj010014

LambertLion said:


> Ok, we'll we were cruising and I am a diabetic on an insulin pump. The pump requires these pods you attach to your body with a loaded amount of insulin to use. Now I was still somewhat new to the system and in the middle of the night, the pod malfunctioned. When they do this, they make a God awful high pitch loud warning sound, intended to wake you up from deep sleep, which it did. I didn't know how to get it to stop! I needed to get rid of it so we could all get some rest, and all I could think of was maybe a trash can in the hall or some hint close like that, but I was afraid some crew member would see and hear it and freak out, thinking it's a bomb or something and mess up the cruise for everyone, so in a moment of panic and despiration, I opened the balcony door and tossed it into the ocean! Feel bad for littering, but I really didn't know what else to do at the time! I imagine some fishes at the bottom of the ocean swimming around with this thing beeping for ever!



As another type 1 diabetic on the Omnipod, just wanted to let you know that you can turn off the screeching with a paperclip, by pushing a button on the back. If you google it, there are some really good tutorials on how to do it. Living in a dorm, it has saved me a lot of stress before, as I don't want all of my hall to also think its a bomb.


----------



## phinz

trj010014 said:


> As another type 1 diabetic on the Omnipod, just wanted to let you know that you can turn off the screeching with a paperclip, by pushing a button on the back. If you google it, there are some really good tutorials on how to do it. Living in a dorm, it has saved me a lot of stress before, as I don't want all of my hall to also think its a bomb.



I have a friend whose boyfriend used to use a hammer on hers to make them stop. I guess they didn't know about the paperclip trick. LOL


----------



## doublesided

LambertLion said:


> Ok, we'll we were cruising and I am a diabetic on an insulin pump. The pump requires these pods you attach to your body with a loaded amount of insulin to use. Now I was still somewhat new to the system and in the middle of the night, the pod malfunctioned. When they do this, they make a God awful high pitch loud warning sound, intended to wake you up from deep sleep, which it did. I didn't know how to get it to stop! I needed to get rid of it so we could all get some rest, and all I could think of was maybe a trash can in the hall or some hint close like that, but I was afraid some crew member would see and hear it and freak out, thinking it's a bomb or something and mess up the cruise for everyone, so in a moment of panic and despiration, I opened the balcony door and tossed it into the ocean! Feel bad for littering, but I really didn't know what else to do at the time! I imagine some fishes at the bottom of the ocean swimming around with this thing beeping for ever!


My kid was on the pod for a year between pumps. A screaming pod rescued us from a really boring lecture at the library, then the boys went home and smashed it with a hammer. That's the only thing he misses about the pod is smashing the bad ones, and there were a LOT. LOL.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

TortoiseTaughtUs said:


> Here’s one: we sail on the Fantasy in April with my ILs, SIL, and two nephews. I was put in charge of the planning since it will be a first cruise for all of them. I got them adjoining staterooms, but lied and told MIL that there weren’t three verandahs in a row available so DH and I can renew our Verandah Club membership in peace on the other side of the ship.


You are so my favorite person on this thread!!


----------



## LambertLion

trj010014 said:


> As another type 1 diabetic on the Omnipod, just wanted to let you know that you can turn off the screeching with a paperclip, by pushing a button on the back. If you google it, there are some really good tutorials on how to do it. Living in a dorm, it has saved me a lot of stress before, as I don't want all of my hall to also think its a bomb.


Thanks! I know now, but we were on the ship with no Google access back then! It was one of the first things I did to look that up once we got back. They are awesome outside of that one time.


----------



## Msbmommy99

Not really a confession but funny incident that happened on the Disney Fantasy in September 2012.  Our family (DH, DW, DS, DS) traveled with our best friends and their 2 girls.  We were asked to be part of the show on the last night of the cruise.  All we had to do was come on stage and dance around.  We did that fine.  When it was time to leave the stage my family and friends left way before me...........I couldn't believe they got off the stage so fast.  I started down and I fell all the way down the steps and twisted my ankle.  Not one person in our party saw what happened but 250 of my best Disney Fantasy friends saw it.  I just jumped up and started running to our seats.  Afterwards, I gave my family and friends a hard time because they didn't help me get up.  HOW HUMILIATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am laughing right now as I type this.


----------



## Kennywood

On our very first cruise (the Fantasy), my wife and I were walking down the staircase in the atrium.  Somehow, I hit one of the last, few steps the wrong way and tumbled down.  I wasn't hurt at all, except for my pride.  

That's not the confession part....

The next day, my wife and I were again walking down the staircase.  She asked me how I managed to stumble.  I had planned to slowly show her how I did it when.....I did it again!  Yep!  I tumbled almost exactly the same way and to the same spot!  We got a good laugh out of it.  I even staged a picture later on of me lying on my back at the bottom of the staircase.  (My wife still occasionally teases me about walking down stairs.  "Now, be careful....")

I don't imagine that there's some sort of annual Christmas party where the crew shows bloopers of the guests.  (Imagine if they did and THAT news somehow got out.)  Still, I like to imagine that they do.  And I would totally be willing to go up on stage and accept my DCL Klutz of the Year Award.  Lol


----------



## hardis5

Bump. Any more recent confessions?


----------



## BuzzLightyearInTampa

Kennywood said:


> On our very first cruise (the Fantasy), my wife and I were walking down the staircase in the atrium.  Somehow, I hit one of the last, few steps the wrong way and tumbled down.  I wasn't hurt at all, except for my pride.
> 
> That's not the confession part....
> 
> The next day, my wife and I were again walking down the staircase.  She asked me how I managed to stumble.  I had planned to slowly show her how I did it when.....I did it again!  Yep!  I tumbled almost exactly the same way and to the same spot!  We got a good laugh out of it.  I even staged a picture later on of me lying on my back at the bottom of the staircase.  (My wife still occasionally teases me about walking down stairs.  "Now, be careful....")
> 
> I don't imagine that there's some sort of annual Christmas party where the crew shows bloopers of the guests.  (Imagine if they did and THAT news somehow got out.)  Still, I like to imagine that they do.  And I would totally be willing to go up on stage and accept my DCL Klutz of the Year Award.  Lol




LOL! Funny, but could have been worse. I read about a guy who fell (I believe it was on the staircase) and broke his leg pretty badly the first night of an Eastbound Transatlantic. They medevaced him off the ship using a helicopter off the coast of North Carolina.


----------



## Emsabems

As a fellow type 1 I completely applaud your quick thinking! Enjoy that omniPod!!!!


LambertLion said:


> Ok, we'll we were cruising and I am a diabetic on an insulin pump. The pump requires these pods you attach to your body with a loaded amount of insulin to use. Now I was still somewhat new to the system and in the middle of the night, the pod malfunctioned. When they do this, they make a God awful high pitch loud warning sound, intended to wake you up from deep sleep, which it did. I didn't know how to get it to stop! I needed to get rid of it so we could all get some rest, and all I could think of was maybe a trash can in the hall or some hint close like that, but I was afraid some crew member would see and hear it and freak out, thinking it's a bomb or something and mess up the cruise for everyone, so in a moment of panic and despiration, I opened the balcony door and tossed it into the ocean! Feel bad for littering, but I really didn't know what else to do at the time! I imagine some fishes at the bottom of the ocean swimming around with this thing beeping for ever!


ype 1


----------



## com_op_2000

omalley1118 said:


> The only thing I wear at WDW is crocs flip flops! ...


Where is the Disney nudist park?


----------



## com_op_2000

IRLdisneyprincess said:


> Almost got eaten alive last time for posting this, but I plan on wearing PJ bottoms to dinner! And I'm meeting people from my group and we are all having a PJ meet-up. Lol. I'm excited.


You are never too old to dress how you feel comfortable.
DW and I dress up every night of our cruises for ourselves and we have gotten many positive responses including:
I wish I had brought my prom, bridesmaid, etc gown.
I wish I had thought to dress up a little as I do not get to do so at home.
You two look so good all dolled up, I think it is nice.


----------



## com_op_2000

Bump

Oh wait, almost no one has gone on a cruise in over a year.
Great thread to read and have a laugh at.  Make sure you start at the beginning.


----------

